#ubuntuone 2009-06-15
<rodrigo_> morning
<midkniht> still cant get a invite?
<midkniht> wtf i signed up day one
<lifeless> midkniht: many people did; we're releasing batches of new invites every day and monitoring system performance very carefully.
 * midkniht nods
<midkniht> just thought about it again and decided to ask
<midkniht> ive just sat silently and waited as i will return to doing
<lifeless> I'm not an ubuntuone dev, but perhaps one is around and can check that you are in fact in the waitlist (if the web UI doesn't confirm that you aare for you)
<midkniht> never checked it since i signed up the first time
<midkniht> where is the page?
<lifeless> https://ubuntuone.com/account/ I suspect
<popey> ubuntuone.com
<midkniht> hell i cant login to launchpad at all now iguess
<midkniht> everything goes to this stupid openid login
<midkniht> not my real account
<midkniht> so i guess i do need someone to look it up
<lifeless> you can't login to lp?
<midkniht> its weird
<midkniht> i went directly to lp, i login its fine, then i go to ubuntuone and im a openiduser
<midkniht> oh wait
<midkniht> i found it
<midkniht> You are currently on the waiting list for Ubuntu One. As soon as we can, we'll be sending you an invitation code via email.
<midkniht> dunno why its showing openiduser at the top
<dobey> midkniht: you logged in to ubuntuone via openid (it's the only method we support, and we currently only support openid from launchpad)
<mattgriffin> Hello Ubuntu One beta testers. I'm here to help anyone today that has questions or needs support with the service.
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Today's Face of Ubuntuone: mattgriffin | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 41, Protocol Revno is 38
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Today's Face of Ubuntu One: mattgriffin | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 41, Protocol Revno is 38
<Brownout> I have a question about the service: is there a limit on data transfers or it's on space only?
<mattgriffin> Brownout: there will be a limit on transfer. we haven't quite figured out what exactly that should be.
<mattgriffin> we don't want to prevent people from getting the most from the file sharing service... but on the other hand, as with any service, abuse could become a problem.
<mattgriffin> Brownout: is there any specific application of the service that a data transfer cap would worry you?
<Brownout> I was thinking mainly about upload. File serving abuse scenario didn't occur to me.
<mattgriffin> Brownout: today, file sharing would be difficult to abuse since we don't enable public sharing yet. it's something that we're looking into for the future though.
<Brownout> you could share access credentials, but I suppose it would be against TOS
<mattgriffin> Brownout: ah ... upload. i don't think you should be concerned. we will have a reasonable transfer cap.
<mattgriffin> midkniht: just read through the irc log. are you still experiencing openid issues with Launchpad?
<statik> dobey: an idea for naming your postinst restarter project, something based on the ultimate machine that claude shannon built: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claude_Shannon#Hobbies_and_inventions
<popey> mattgriffin: i have reinstalled my pc to karmic, and then installed the ubuntu one bits from the karmic repo. now when i start ubuntuone i get the icon, but clicking "connect" from the right click menu doesn't do anything
<mattgriffin> statik, dobey: Claude Shannon's "A Mathematical Theory of Communication" is a great read! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Mathematical_Theory_of_Communication
<mattgriffin> popey: hello. thanks for being a beta tester. i haven't tested with karmic yet. i think this might have come up last week. i'll check Launchpad Answers and the IRC logs to see what I can find.
<dobey> statik: heh.
<popey> mattgriffin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/385237 looks like it, but it says that its fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385237 in ubuntuone-client "Possible issues with Karmic (dup-of: 383781)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383781 in ubuntuone-client "[karmic] syncdaemon stopped working" [Critical,Fix committed]
<popey> in fact bug 385313 is also affecting me, but that also says its fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385313 in ubuntuone-client "[karmic] syncdaemon can't find python-configglue" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385313
<dobey> popey: you get that error when running ubuntuone-syncdaemon?
<midkniht> no not having problems i guess afterall mattgriffin
<popey> yes dobey
<midkniht> just looked weird to me
<midkniht> im just waitlisted
<dobey> popey: what version of python-configglue doe you have installed?
<popey> 0.1-0~9.10-4+r9
<popey> its in site-packages
<rmcbride> Hmm. that should be the right version
<dobey> huh
 * rmcbride doublechecks
<mattgriffin> midkniht: sorry about that. we recently increased our invitation granting pace so it should arrive soon.
<dobey> why are the configglue packages versioned oddly
<rmcbride> dobey: that's the versioning that we have been using. I'm working on normalizing things with the REVU clean version, but we needed to get the PPA version fixed quickly
<statik> rmcbride: <nag> have you uploaded python-configglue to revu yet? </nag>
<rmcbride> statik: I did a fixed upload this morning, it hasn't shown up in my summary yet
<statik> rmcbride: excellent!
<james_w> rmcbride: it seems there was something wrong with your upload if it hasn't shown up yet
<rodrigo_> standup now, right?
<james_w> rmcbride: someone on #ubuntu-motu will be able to fish it out of the rejects directory for you
<midkniht> mattgriffin, its cool thanks, keep up the good work
<rmcbride> james_w: hmm. thanks
<statik> MEETING BEGINS
<statik> Hi, everyone who is here for the ubuntu one developer standup, please say 'me'. The format for this meeting is to paste 3 lines: TODO, DONE, and BLOCKED. Then say the person that should go next - we can try going in 'me' order.
<statik> me
<jblount> me
<CardinalFang> me
<rodrigo_> me
<urbanape> me
<statik> vds, teknico, and aquarius are sprinting today i think
<statik> dobey should be here though
<statik> DONE: jingle/xmpp research, database deadlock stress, weekend security bug work.
<statik> TODO: Work on security bug with pfibiger. Work on OOPs with pfibiger. Chase lots of packaging work.
<statik> BLOCKED: None
<statik> next is jblount
<jblount> DONE: Very little code, lots of email and IRC
<jblount> TODO: Lots of code, very little email IRC (specifically I need to finish this file-usage-info branch and have a chat with urbanape about tackling the /files/ new ui)
<jblount> BLOCKED: I'm having a hard time staying focused, so I may go darkish on IRC during the EST afternoon to try to focus a bit more, text or call my mobile if you need me after lunchish
 * jblount passes to CardinalFang 
<dobey> me
<CardinalFang> done: subprocess leakage plugged.  Graphite receives messages.
<CardinalFang> todo: replace mailer system: no MTA for devel, use transactional library.
<CardinalFang> blocking: none (except maybe some middlware for transactions?)
<CardinalFang> rodrigo_ -- tag!
<rodrigo_> done: more evo-couchdb/couchdb-glib work, some fixes in tomboy notes web interface
<rodrigo_> todo: integrate evo-couchdb in evo account setup, more tomboy notes work
<rodrigo_> blocked: none
<rodrigo_> urbanape: your turn :)
<urbanape> done: more writing on Firefox plugin. Want to get with aquarius a bit and get his thoughts
<urbanape> todo: work with jblount on /files/ ui
<urbanape> blocked: none
<urbanape> dobey: all yours
<dobey> DONE: yet more nautilus extension in C (finishing today), micro-sprint with urbanape
<dobey> TODO: Finish nautilus extension C port, Fix icontool package issues, package python-oauth, split ubuntuone-client packaging
<dobey> BLCK: Need awesome name for dbus restarter magic. Awaiting approval on central-services.
<dobey> nobody else?
<statik> i think that was everyone
<statik> thanks all!
<statik> MEETING ENDS
<james_w> hey dobey. python-oauth is on my list as well, you need it doing urgently?
<dobey> james_w: you were planning to package it? i was going to do it today
<james_w> (assuming it's the same one)
<dobey> james_w: the one from google
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> I need that for the new launchpadlib
<james_w> want me to take a swing at it today?
<statik> james_w is a HERO
<dobey> james_w: i just recently got clarification on the licensing for trunk, as there was some confusion about it, as there are several oauth impls hosted in the same svn on google code
<james_w> ah, nice work
<dobey> james_w: but yeah, if you're going to do it, that would be great :)
<james_w> I suspect the actual packaging will be very quick for me, but if there are license issues then it could be a while afore we can get it in to Ubuntu
<jcastro> dobey: feel free to ping me later to test the C nautilus plugin
<dobey> jcastro: cool
<dobey> james_w: actually, i already started packaging it a while ago, but ran into the license clarity issue, and only recently did Leah respond to my inquiry about it :)
<james_w> well if you've got something perhaps we should start from that
<dobey> james_w: the license issue is resolved. trunk should have the appropriate (C)/license header at the top of oauth.py now, with the license as MIT
<statik> urbanape: can you make (if you haven't already) a lightweight spec with some basic timelines for that firefox/couchdb plugin ?
<urbanape> will do
<dobey> it's a trivial package, since it's python with distutils
<urbanape> I'll keep adding to the page. I know it needs to get finalized this week to get into Karmic, yeah?
<rodrigo_> urbanape: are you planning on using my couchdb-glib lib?
<james_w> though I would like to test my changes to dh_make to make it python aware :-)
<dobey> james_w: well go for it. the packaging is super trivial anyway
<urbanape> rodrigo_: I figured it would all be done over HTTP, but I'd be happy to consider alternate approaches.
<dobey> it's one py file installed with stuptools/distutils :)
<urbanape> (via javascript)
<rodrigo_> urbanape: well, I'm adding code to couchdb-glib to not only deal with the HTTP stuff, but with the internal format we use
<james_w> dobey: did you ask about the license of the examples/ directory?
<rodrigo_> urbanape: for contacts it's quite complicated, so we don't want people to be dealing with the format in N apps
<rodrigo_> urbanape: I guess for bookmarks we should do the same
<dobey> i probably wouldn't use couchdb-glib for firefox bookmarks... and i don't think we can use it from a firefox extension directly anyway
<urbanape> sicne we're considering a schema for bookmarks, yeah, we might want to use that. Can I pick your brain in a bit?
<rodrigo_> urbanape: yes, of course, the code is in gnome's git if you want to have a look
<urbanape> mostly, I just figured we'd be talking to localhost:xxxx and dumping/loading resources.
<dobey> but perhaps writing a js lib that people can use with the appropriate bookmarks schema could be good
<dobey> and perhaps we'd need js for thunderbird too, unless we patch the code
<urbanape> 8GB of RAM makes for a very happy lappy
 * jblount promises not to buy any laptops for at least 6 months
<dobey> james_w: i didn't. i presume they are the same though, and there is a LICENSE.txt now too
<urbanape> jblount: me, too. Done.
<james_w> dobey: I assume that too, but I wonder if the lack of explicit declaration in the files will bite us
<urbanape> jblount: what time would you like to get together and talk /files/?
<rodrigo_> dobey: why you can't use couchdb-glib from an extension?
<jblount> urbanape: It might be a good idea to convince pfibiger to do a skype with us, maybe we can shoot for post lunch, I've still get 1 1/2 branches to sort and I think he and statik are hacking on some security bug.
<dobey> james_w: i just sent another mail to ask about them.
<CardinalFang> jblount, speaking of hardware, I CC'd you on a pal's question about Thinkpad hardware.
<dobey> rodrigo_: because extensions are written in javascript and xml, not C? :)
<james_w> dobey: thanks
<rodrigo_> dobey: hmm, really?
<rodrigo_> I thought you could write in C++ also
<dobey> rodrigo_: yes. if they were C/C++, they couldn't be cross-platform.
<jblount> CardinalFang: I saw that come in, I'll respond in a bit.
<statik> dobey: are we sticking with pyinotify in the client or will we be switching to gio? I'm reviewing the MIRs right now and there is one for pyinotify
<dobey> rodrigo_: plug-ins are usually in C++, and you can interact with them via javascript, but that's a mess we would rather avoid i think
<CardinalFang> No hurry.  /me curses spammers and email lossiness.
<dobey> statik: i think we should switch to gio. i don't know how soon that is doable, and what all the details are though.
<urbanape> jblount: sounds like a good idea.
<statik> dobey: yeah, i'm not sure on the timelines either
<statik> dobey: remind me how to run ubuntuone-client from a branch, with a dev version of ubuntuone-storage-protocol too - do I just change the protocol symlink to point to the branch that has the code I want?
<dobey> statik: you can ./setup.py build --protocol-source=/path/to/protocol/trunk
<statik> ah, thanks
<dobey> statik: and then PYTHONPATH=. ./bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<dobey> (and likewise for applet)
<dobey> running nautilus extension from a branch is a bit more tricky
<statik> cool. i'm just after u1sync and then the syncdaemon, so this should be fine. thanks!
<CardinalFang> Ugh, this Unicodification of Python is a headache.  I'm not sure what is already encoded and what needs it.
<dobey> hrmm, i think i might need to get a smaller bluetooth mouse for my laptop
<jblount> Hmm. How do I get a percentage using two floats?
<dobey> jblount: p = x/y
<dobey> jblount: but it depends on what normal values for those floats are
<jblount> dobey: I've got used bytes / storage bytes, it returns 0.005711137782782316207885742188 but I need it to be .5% or similar
<jblount> I guess I just need to multiply it by 100 and truncate?
<dobey> jblount: well multiply by 100 will give you something printable as [0-100]%
<dobey> jblount: and you probably only want to show 1 or 2 decimal places after that
<jblount> dobey: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/783897/truncating-floats-in-python/783900#783900 mentions around "round" function, seems perfect.
<jblount> That way it will round up to be more accurate.
<dobey> jblount: i don't know. in C you can just say "%0.2f" as the format string, but i don't think python works that way :)
<jblount> dobey: :)
<james_w> dobey: python-oauth is in the NEW queue
<dobey> james_w: awesome!
<jamesh> jblount: take anything you see on stackoverflow with a very large grain of salt
<jblount> jamesh: Acknowledged :)
<CardinalFang> jblount, do you want a float or a string as result?
<jblount> CardinalFang: String is fine
<CardinalFang> Then, yes dobey has it best.  "Blah blah %.1f%% blah" % (f*100,)
<jblount> CardinalFang: Sure, but this give me a very long number. I just want xx.x%
<dobey> oh, python is similar i guess
<CardinalFang> >>> "%1.2f%%" % (1.128348129349125,)
<CardinalFang> '1.13%'
 * jblount rewrites
<jblount> CardinalFang: Ah, works fine now. I must have done it badly / differently the first time.
<CardinalFang> jblount, mind the ".".  It matters.
<jdobrien> has anyone noticed if they computer boots slower with ubuntu one?
<jblount> jdobrien: Haven't noticed, but I don't reboot _much_.
 * CardinalFang eyes his uptime.
<CardinalFang> jdobrien: I think you recently mentioned a middleware for some kind of transaction.  Whatchewtalkin'bout?
<jdobrien> >
<jdobrien> ?
<jdobrien> CardinalFang: if I mentioned it here, it would have been accidental
<CardinalFang> jdobrien: In a bug, iirc.
<jdobrien> CardinalFang: oh. we're having some database transaction isolation issues.
<jdobrien> CardinalFang: we have middleware we're using on our website to handle transactions for web requests.
<jdobrien> CardinalFang: and it appears (although we're not sure) this is causing some problems for the file upload server
<CardinalFang> jdobrien: roger.
<mattgriffin> have some spare time? take a look at the wishlist and tell us what's missing from the Ubuntu One FS beta.  http://tinyurl.com/mwkx8w
<dobey> bbiab, lunch
<jcastro> rmcbride: did those ppa builds ever go through?
<rmcbride> jcastro: yes, they went up on Friday
<rmcbride> jcastro: the fix for python-configglue went up as well, but I'm getting reports of things still not being right on at least one testers' machine
<jcastro> me either, which PPA should I be using?
<rmcbride> jcastro: either one. I posted them to Beta and to Nightly
<jcastro> ok
<rmcbride> jcastro: I'm working on getting a karmic machine running, but I think the optical drive on my other test box died. I'm working on getting that running so that I can test stuff here with that issue
<rmcbride> burned 3 CDs before I decided that the problem was not the CDs :/
 * rmcbride wishes sony hadn't crippled the Virtualization extensions in VAIO bios
<jcastro> rmcbride: 0.1-0~9.10-4+r9 ?
<rmcbride> jcastro: Yep
<jcastro> k, didn't work for me.
<jcastro> still can't find the configglue
<rmcbride> jcastro: yea I'm going to have to get this test box going. It should work, as I fixed debian/control as james_w indicated.
<rmcbride> jcastro: but clearly something is still wrong
<james_w> jcastro: want to pastebin the output of "dpkg -L python-configglue"?
<rmcbride> swapping the optical drive out while I eat
<jcastro> http://paste2.org/p/267367
<jcastro> rmcbride: no worries, just holler at me if you want to test.
<james_w> ok
<james_w> there's something wacky still going on with that package
<rmcbride> james_w: any input gladly accepted on that
<rmcbride> I guess it's good that the upload to REVU didn't take
<james_w> heh
<james_w> I'm just getting someone to look at that for you now
<rmcbride> Cool  I was going to go into "pest" mode after lunch :)
<jblount> Hmm. My typing class would have been a lot more useful if they taught 10-key stuff using a laptop keyboard and Fn
<rmcbride> james_w: just seeing your REVU comments on the package now and fixing those issues.
<rmcbride> james_w: thanks very much for the detailed feedback and instructions.
<james_w> np
<mattgriffin> rmcbride: so this should fix some Ubuntu One issues with Karmic?
<dobey> james_w: python-oauth is going to main, right?
<james_w> dobey: it don't quite work like that
<rmcbride> mattgriffin: The current REVU activity is needed to get the package into Karmic. It may well fix the issues in teh PPA version of the package as well. I'm not completly clear on what is broken for Karmic and not for Jaunty in that regard, but I believe that following the directions I've been provided on REVU will help
<dobey> james_w: well universe, and then main?
<dobey> james_w: i mean, the goal is that it will be in main?
<james_w> dobey: if it needs to be in main then we can make that happen, but you don't choose at this point
<rmcbride> mattgriffin: I'll need to do a new PPA version of the package that pulls the appropriate changes in (currently the package workflow differs for the PPA)
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> it will need an MIR at some point
<dobey> james_w: yeah, i understand the process. i just want to know where it's planned to end up :)
<dobey> james_w: because we'll need it in main for ubuntuone as well, though i presumed it would end up there if launchpadlib is going to use it
<james_w> yeah
<dobey> james_w: great, thanks! :)
<toros> Sorry for the interruption, just one quick question: I have a folder that I am unable to delete: It says it was: "Modified Sun. June 0 2009, 21:1"
<toros> and according to the log, it stucks at the part when it starts working on the metadata
<toros> so it looks like because of the corrupted metadata
<toros> any ideas how to solve this?
<dobey> toros: hrmm. it's a national holiday in .ar, so the guys who would be best to answer that, aren't really around today. but if you could file a bug, i'm sure they would love to help diagnose the problem further when they return :)
<toros> dobey: thanks
<toros> luckily it's not my own account, just someone asked me to help :)
<dobey> heh
<james_w> rmcbride: is your new configglue upload ready for re-review?
<rmcbride> james_w: nearly. I have one issue left to fix (the directory structure comment)
<rmcbride> james_w: statik is going to do a new upstream release with LICENSE included. I've uploaded the current version of my package if for no other reason than to get the automated checker to tell me if I've forgotten anything
<james_w> :-)
<james_w> you know about lintian?
<rmcbride> james_w: debuild runs it on the package, yes?
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> you can run it on the binary packages as well though
<rmcbride> Yea I got a warning on the standards version you wanted, and also it says that my debian/watch file lacks a version. I'm looking into that now
<james_w> well, if you build binaries with debuild then it will do it of course
<james_w> ah, that's just a format marker for the debian/watch file itself
<james_w> "man uscan"
<james_w> version=3 at the top IIRC
<rmcbride> Ah. fixing now
<dobey> hooray for 300dpi screens
<dobey> surprisingly, i can actually read most of the text in this terminal
<rmcbride> dobey: I think you may be capable of reading negative point-sized fonts.
<dobey> heh
<dobey> i read fonts in infrared
<statik> james_w: is it ok for MANIFEST.in to be in the orig tarball? It surprised me that setuptools included it
<james_w> hey statik
<james_w> what does that file do?
<james_w> I don't think I've seen it before
<statik> james_w: its the file that tells setuptools or distutils what extra files to include
<statik> like LICENSE
<james_w> ah
<james_w> sounds like it should be then
<dobey> MANIFEST.in is appropriate if we have on
<dobey> one
<statik> dobey: thanks! i noticed that the tarball for ubuntuone-storage-protocol didn't included MANIFEST.in (at least when I just built it locally)
<dobey> statik: oh? hrmm
<BUGabundo> boas tardes
<BUGabundo> dobey: statik: [[]]
<dobey> statik: indeed it doesn't. did you list MANIFEST.in inside MANIFEST.in? :)
<statik> dobey: nope. it looks like setuptools picks up any files that are under version control
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> i hope not
<statik> well, that doesn't quite match. but i mean it looks like MANIFEST.in is getting grabbed because it's versioned and I didn't exclude it
<toros> thank you guys, I reported the bug
<toros> happy hacking :)
<toros> bye
<dobey> statik: it could be that setuptools includes it, but distutils doesn't i guess?
<statik> dobey: yeah, thats what I'm thinking. do you have a preference whether I included it or filter it out?
<james_w> do you use setuptools_bzr?
<dobey> statik: i don't think it matters. having it there is better i think, because it means you can re-build the tarball from within the tarball
<statik> ok
<james_w> does one of you have it installed and the other not?
<statik> james_w: we're not using setuptools_bzr, no. i'd like to find out more about that sometime though
<dobey> james_w: i'm certainly not using it, but i haven't messed with configglue, and storage-protocol uses distutils
<james_w> ah
<dobey> hi BUGabundo btw
<BUGabundo> eheh hey back dobey
<BUGabundo> hi james_w
<james_w> hi BUGabundo
<dobey> man this screen is freakin' nice. it's too bad the video is poulsbo instead of sane intel gma
<dobey> BUGabundo: http://wayofthemonkey.com/pics/newtoys.jpg :)
 * BUGabundo checks
<statik> rmcbride: you've got a version 0.2 upstream release of python-configglue that includes LICENSE and MANIFEST.in. happy packaging :) http://pypi.python.org/pypi/configglue/0.2dev
<rmcbride> statik: awesome, thanks!
<BUGabundo> dobey: is that a pad or a dockstation ?
<urbanape> that's his other laptop
<dobey> BUGabundo: it's my old laptop (the 10" fujitsu)
<BUGabundo> cmf
<BUGabundo> you really like them small
<james_w> rmcbride: if the release is 0.2dev then please version the package as 0.2dev-0ubuntu1, and adjust the watch file to include the "dev" in the group.
<rmcbride> james_w: already done, unless I munged the format
<james_w> cool
<dobey> BUGabundo: eh, 7" would probably be optimal, but there aren't any 300dpi 7" models. the keyboard is a bit off on the u820 because it's so small. another inch of space,and it could be perfect though
<BUGabundo> 9" is great for me! smaller and I can't type /me big finger
<dobey> heh. i have a foldable bluetooth keyboard, and a flexiable/foldable usb keyboard on the way (so i can type fast, and the usb for on planes)
<rmcbride> james_w: new package has been uploaded to revu
<BUGabundo> eheh
<dobey> james_w: btw. does specifying a new Standards-Version (3.8.1) break building on older (hardy) distros?
<dobey> statik: ping
<statik> hi dobey
<dobey> statik: hey. so i just realized that i totally forgot i need to do some oauth stuff in the nautilus extension, to create shares, as it interacts with the web directly, rather than going through syncdaemon and the protocol
<dobey> statik: this means that we'd need the liboauth C library, which is also not yet packaged
<statik> dobey: i have an idea
<dobey> statik: unless we add some dbus API to get an oauth signature
<dobey> statik: i prefer the latter of those two, but it's going to take a little more time :)
<statik> dobey: what if we move the share offer stuff behind the dbus API completely? then it could stay in python, and easily move into the protocol itself (where it really should be) without needing the nautilus stuff to  change
<dobey> statik: so how do you feal about having the extension in C, but with the regression of not being able to create shares, for a couple of days?
<dobey> so we can get the extension/packaging done, and then add the share creation back really quickly after that
<statik> dobey: not being able to create shares from the desktop for a couple of days is fine.
<dobey> coolio
<dobey> i'll disable that bit for the moment, and get on with packaging bits :)
<dobey> statik: should we call the magic dbus restarting thing "majikthise"? :P
<statik> heh
<james_w> dobey: no, it doesn't
<dobey> james_w: great, thanks
<Savago> Hello there! Anyone have an idea of how long it takes to receive aproval (or not?) for an ubuntuone account?
<dobey> Savago: 0 < time < ∞ :)
<Savago> dobey, heheheh... right. :-P
<dobey> Savago: we're monitoring server performance, and fulfilling inivitation requests at a pace we think make sense based on load
<dobey> Savago: we should hopefully have all the pending invites fulfilled soon though
<mattgriffin> Savago: hi Savago. we just went through a process to improve our infrastructure and have recently started granting requests again. i think we're up to about 500 per day so should be soon.
<mattgriffin> Savago: sorry for the delay
<Savago> Cool, thank you guys for your reply. :-)
<Savago> Is there any place where the client protocol of ubuntuone is described?
<Savago> https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<Savago> I was expecting an article describing it, but I failed to find the link...
<mattgriffin> Savago: see if this has what you you're looking for: https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client
<dobey> the client doesn't have it
<dobey> Savago: what sort of description are you looking for?
<Savago> dobey, something like this would help: http://code.google.com/apis/calendar/docs/2.0/developers_guide_protocol.html
<Savago> but for ubuntuone, of course..
<dobey> oh, like, documentation :)
<dobey> we don't have any real documentation yet, but we will be working on some soon i think
<mattgriffin> Savago: it's on the todo list.
<Savago> yes... I heard that in some point you got to write the protocol spec... and so on... :-D
<Savago> And then any interested party can write an implementation by simply reading the spec and writing the code...
<dobey> james_w: just pushed a new icontool to review incorporating your changes. i'll file a bug requesting man pages though, but i don't think it's important at the moment :)
<james_w> nope
<verterok> Savago: the protocol spec is defined using protocol buffer, so getting a C/Java/etc implementation is justa  matter of compiling ine ;)
<james_w> someone else would have said it if I didn't
<verterok> s/ine//s
<dobey> james_w: indeed
<Savago> mattgriffin, dobey: ATM, the alternative would be to read the current client library code, right? :-)
<Savago> verterok, sorry about asking... but what is 'protocol buffer'? Is this the same as this: http://code.google.com/p/protobuf/
<Savago> ?
<Savago> 'Google's data interchange format'
<verterok> Savago: yes, sorry. google protocol buffers
<dobey> Savago: if you want to use it, probably. but the .proto file has the description of the protocol that protobuf-compiler turns into python code that we wrap, and call
<verterok> Savago: http://code.google.com/apis/protocolbuffers/
<Savago> Interesting.
<dobey> hence the dep on python-protobuf, and build-dep on protobuf-compiler :)
<verterok> Savago: as dobey pointed out, you could compile a Java/C++ (a more extensive list: http://code.google.com/p/protobuf/wiki/OtherLanguages)
<verterok> Savago: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/trunk/annotate/head%3A/canonical/ubuntuone/storage/protocol/dircontent.proto
<verterok> and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/trunk/annotate/head%3A/canonical/ubuntuone/storage/protocol/protocol.proto
<Savago> At this moment, the official ubuntuone client implementation uses python?
<dobey> james_w: also pushed up fixes to lp:~dobey/ubuntu/karmic/icontool/karmic which should be "correct" now :)
<verterok> Savago: yes
<Savago> And how is the integration with some C apps (i.e. evolution) done?
<dobey> we don't currently integrate with evolution
<dobey> the e-d-s backend for contacts will talk to couchdb though, which will use couchdb's replication protocol to replicate to the server or other systems of the user's
<verterok> Savago: but if you want to talk with the syncdaemon, it provides a DBus API
<Savago> Ah... I see.
<Savago> Another question: why to create a new protocol format? There are some many (syncml, google data, etc).
 * Savago admits that is a somewhat naive question...
<dobey> none of those have anything to do with sharing data really
<dobey> err, sharing files even
<dobey> and aren't necessarily developed to work well with off-line mode, horrible/slow connections, etc...
<verterok> Savago: the format of the protocol is the same as any other protocol that uses "Google protocol buffers" :)
<james_w> rmcbride, dobey: both packages reviewed and almost advocated
<Savago> Another question: is there any roadmap (technical side) about ubuntuone?
<james_w> dobey: apologies for not catching that issue first time around
<rmcbride> james_w: looking at review and acting on any items. THanks!
<mattgriffin> Savago: not a tech roadmap but this might help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne
<Savago> mattgriffin, thanks, this will help me to try to get the big picture of ubuntuone. :-)
<mattgriffin> np
<dobey> james_w: ah, ok. no worries. thanks much!
<rmcbride> james_w: I may not be understanding how to include dev in the group. From the examples of debian/watch I've seen I THINK my string is right. clearly from the output of uscan that's not the case...
<dobey> james_w: wouldn't i need to make the build be -2ubuntu1 (as i already uploaded -2)
<james_w> rmcbride: http://pypi.python.org/packages/source/c/configglue/configglue-(.+)dev\.tar\.gz
<james_w> needs to be
<james_w> http://pypi.python.org/packages/source/c/configglue/configglue-(.+dev)\.tar\.gz
<rmcbride> AH
<james_w> err, no
<james_w> http://pypi.python.org/packages/source/c/configglue/configglue-(.+)\.tar\.gz
<rmcbride> OK cool
<james_w> as not every release is presumably going to be "dev"
<james_w> dobey: REVU is special and lets you upload any version
<dobey> james_w: ok, well i have -0.1 in my ppa, so 0.1ubuntu1 then? (or 1ubuntu1?)
<j0nr> hey all, how long am I likely to be waiting for an invitation?
<j0nr> Just signed up...
<rmcbride> james_w: I've fixed everything you pointed out in that second review and dput the resulting package. Thanks VERY much for teh guidance
<jdobrien> j0nr: we are increasing our load by inviting about 500 a day until we feel confident we can handle the load
<j0nr> jdobrien: cool.... how big is the queue tho??
<jdobrien> j0nr: :)
<jdobrien> j0nr: hold on a moment :)
<jdobrien> since you asked
<jdobrien> j0nr: oopsie...check your email
<dobey> heh
<j0nr> jdobrien: sweet :) thanks
<james_w> rmcbride: advocated, thanks
<james_w> it really does work with versions less than 2.6 doesn't it? :-)
<rmcbride> james_w: awesome! thank you. And yea. I was thinkng "UbuntuOne" when I did that originally
<james_w> cool
<james_w> you'll need to find another willing reviewer to get it uploaded
<james_w> asking on #ubuntu-motu might find you one
<rmcbride> OK I'll go do that now Thanks!
<statik> dobey: after i run autogen.sh i then need to re-run configure with --prefix=/usr if I want to test install and confirm that the extension loads?
<dobey> statik: you can pass --prefix to autogen.sh. or re-run configure. or just do "make prefix=/usr install"
<statik> oh cool, i didn't realize the last option worked
<statik> dobey: one review of the nautilus c extension branch is done, i had questions about 2 warnings i saw but it looks really tight
<dobey> ah, i forgot to remove that first one
<dobey> statik: hrmm. i don't know why that second warning would occur though... very odd
<dobey> statik: oh, n/m, i see the error now :)
<dobey> statik: some hal/gvfs stuff broke on my box at some point, so the warnings got overtaken by others from gvfs/hal :)
<jblount> mattgriffin: Yo! I just saw Michael from the design teams personal website: http://mf.grimaceworks.com/ (notice how he has albums on iTunes, and how you are interested in asking people about music production stuff)
<mattgriffin> oh cool. thanks!
<j0nr> ok so i added some files to 'My Files' but I can't see them online
<jdobrien> j0nr: is your applet spinning?
<j0nr> yeah
<j0nr> says its working
<j0nr> i just cp'd some files into the directory Ubuntu One
<j0nr> but going to the web interface, nothing is there
<j0nr> am I doing it right?
<jdobrien> j0nr: did you drag/drop them? or copy/paste?
<jdobrien> j0nr: I ask because I noticed that copy/paste didn't work for me a few times
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to:  File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 41, Protocol Revno is 38
<j0nr> jdobrien: cp -r ...
<jdobrien> j0nr: k
<jdobrien> j0nr: still no luck?
<j0nr> seems to work if I drag n drop
<j0nr> does this mean it is only accessible with a GUI?
<dobey> j0nr: no. though there could be a bug somewhere that is not causing the inotify notifications to get properly sent to the syncdaemon
<dobey> j0nr: which is odd.
<dobey> although, maybe there is an issue with copy, that move does not have
<dobey> which would be odd
<verterok> j0nr: could you file a bug with the commands to reproduce and attach the syncdaemon logs (apport-collet ubuntuone-client <bugnum>)?
#ubuntuone 2009-06-16
 * BUGabundo cd ~/caminha
<james_w> rmcbride: uploaded. Thanks for your contribution to Ubuntu. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-configglue is now available for you to subscribe to bugs.
<kiko> HELLO HELLO HELLO
<kiko> is there a chr awake at this mad hour?
<kiko> I'm trying to create a sub-folder for My Files
<kiko> but it doesn't seem to work!
<rodrigo_> kiko: afaik it's urbanape today, so he's still sleeping
<rodrigo_> a sub-folder on the web or in nautilus?
<kiko> in both
<rodrigo_> hmm
<rodrigo_> any error message?
<kiko> nope
<kiko> but the create folder options in nautilus are disabled
<kiko> and
<kiko> the web UI lets me click on create a subfolder, I do.. and then nothing happens
<carl801> Hi!  Need some help getting ubuntuone client to work!
<facundobatista> Hi all
<facundobatista> carl801, tell us what you did
<carl801> I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty, 32 bit on an AMD64 processor.  I am
<carl801> using FF 3.0.11. I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty, 32 bit on an AMD64 processor.  I am
<carl801> using FF 3.0.11.
<carl801> I downloaded the client even though the page was telling me i was not registered.
<carl801> But, I was registered.
<carl801> Client installed, ran once, died.
<facundobatista> carl801, if the page says you're not registered, it's a bad start
<carl801> yep.
<facundobatista> can you login in the page?
<carl801> yes
<carl801> openiduser6187
<facundobatista> carl801, if can login what do you mean with "the page says you're not registered"?
<carl801> Account Information
<carl801>     * carl801 (openiduser6187)
<carl801>     * You have had an Ubuntu One Account for 3 weeks, 6 days
<rodrigo_> kiko: ask lucio when he gets in, not sure what is it
<carl801> When I go to the installation page, I get this:  You don't have a subscription to Ubuntu One, so these installation instructions won't work for you! Please request a invitation to sign up now, so that you can join the fun!
<facundobatista> carl801, maybe is something wrong with your setup there...
<facundobatista> carl801, let's do *two* things
<kiko> thanks rodrigo_
<kiko> yo facundobatista
<facundobatista> carl801, please file a bug about that inconsistency (start logged out, and describe in the bug all the steps while you login and when you reach the installation page that says "problem")
<facundobatista> Hola kiko!
<facundobatista> kiko, can *i* help you somehow?
<facundobatista> carl801, second, let's see why the client doesn't connect
<facundobatista> carl801, what do you think?
<carl801> OK.  one more thing.  I tried to run the client from command line.
<carl801> it failed, but it gave met this:
<facundobatista> carl801, don't copy it here, use pastebin
<carl801> ok, first time on irc.  what's pastebin?
<kiko> facundobatista, I wanna create a subfolder but U1 don't let me!
<facundobatista> carl801, see http://pastebin.lugmen.org.ar/
<facundobatista> kiko, through the web or the desktop client?
<kiko> facundobatista, either.
<kiko> facundobatista, through the desktop client the menu options are disabled.
<kiko> facundobatista, through the web it lets me enter the name for the folder but then nothing happens.
<facundobatista> kiko, how can the desktop avoid you to create the subfolder? or after you create it, the system doesn't upload it?
<kiko> facundobatista, the menuoptions are disabled!
<kiko> i.e. create folder
<facundobatista> kiko, where you want to create the folder?
<carl801> Sent via paste bin.
<facundobatista> carl801, copy the pastebin url here
<carl801> http://pastebin.lugmen.org.ar/4939
<kiko> facundobatista, inside My Files I guess
<kiko> where else?
<facundobatista> kiko, if you do it in UbuntuOne, it should not allow you
<facundobatista> if you do it in MyFiles, it should allow you
<kiko> it doesn't
<facundobatista> note that "My Files" is a standard directory, no special magic... let's see the permission of that folder...
<kiko> ah!
<kiko> I see it now
<kiko> you need to double-click on my files
<kiko> grumble
<kiko> I see now
<facundobatista> kiko, double click is the normal way to get into a folder... (?)
<kiko> I was just navigating in nautilus
<kiko> I hate it
<facundobatista> kiko, the trick is... in the desktop client we're no doing any magic, it's just a directory in your home
<facundobatista> kiko, you don't need to use nautilus, you can handle your files through command line, mc, or whatever... we don't care
<kiko> gotcha
<kiko> but then.. why doesn't it show up on the web?
<kiko> hmm the sync thing is spinning spinning spinning
<facundobatista> kiko, that's *another* problem, ;)
<facundobatista> kiko, there was a connection issue last night, and we still don't have timeout in the connection part, so maybe your client is just trying to connect
<facundobatista> kiko, right button in the applet, disconnect, and then connect again
<kiko> I did that
<kiko> still spin spin spin
<facundobatista> kiko, ok, let's check the logs
<facundobatista> kiko, ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<kiko> facundobatista, I know what's wrong. DNS is dead.
<facundobatista> kiko, oh
<facundobatista> carl801, yes, it's an authentication issue
<facundobatista> carl801, I recommend you to attach that output also in the bug you opened
<carl801> Will do.  right now, gotta go to work.  Have to do something to pay for this outrageously expensive internet connection. ;^0
<carl801> Thanks for your help!
<facundobatista> carl801, np
<kiko_> okay
<kiko_> now let's see if this thing goes
<kiko_> facundobatista, okay, so I can create the folder locally
<kiko_> but it never shows up on the web
<kiko_> the spinner finished spinning
<facundobatista> kiko, ok, we need to analyze the logs why it's not yet uploaded
<kiko> facundobatista, even if I create it in the web UI it never shows up
<facundobatista> kiko, mmm... we have some lock issues last week, __lucio__ had this very problem... anyway, can you send me your logs to take a look?
<urbanape> in
<dobey> hi urbanape
<urbanape> morning. Saw your branch got approved. Sorry took so long on it
<dobey> no worries
<urbanape> Clearly I was missing a step in there somewhere. Got the syncdaemon running again and the applet, but saw no Connect/Disconnect in Nautilus. Dragging files into my U1 folder still synced up, though.
<urbanape> just no buttons in the window.
<statik> MEETING BEGINS
<statik> Hi, everyone who is here for the ubuntu one developer standup, please say 'me'. The format for this meeting is to paste 3 lines: TODO, DONE, and BLOCKED. Then say the person that should go next - we can try going in 'me' order.
<dobey> me
<urbanape> me
<statik> me
<dobey> urbanape: you probably ended up installing the nautilus extension in /usr/local, or didn't restart nautilus after installing it to /usr
<statik> vds and teknico are sprinting, so i don't expect them
<CardinalFang> me!
<statik>  jblount, rodrigo_?
<statik> looks like dobey is first today
<rodrigo_> me!
<jblount> me
<dobey> DONE: Nautilus extension C port (minus share creation), icontool advocated for universe
<dobey> TODO: Switch client build to autotools by default, move share creation via web api code to syncdaemon, split ubuntuone-client packaging, backport python-oauth
<dobey> BLCK: Need awesome name for dbus restarter magic (majikthise is best i got). Awaiting approval on central-services.
<dobey> urbanape: take it to the bridge
<urbanape> DONE: Spent some time as on-call reviewer yesterday, trying to verify dobey's branch. Got it mostly working, but had to run to an appointment. When I got back, it had been approved already. Chatted a bit about the Firefox syncing with lucio last night.
<urbanape> TODO: Chat with statik on the timeline for producing the extension, handoff meeting with jblount and pfibiger.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None.
<urbanape> statik: all yours
<statik> DONE: work on security bug with pfibiger, code review for dobey, configglue bugfix and release for rmcbride, test debugging for jblount, reviewed screensharing architecture and did a bit more research.
<statik> TODO: lots of phone calls and planning. work on OOPs with pfibiger. Chase lots of packaging work. maybe answer some overdue emails.
<statik> BLOCKED: None
<statik> CardinalFang: all you
<CardinalFang> done: started email queueing and obeying transactions.  real-life intruded though.  (== vaccinatoins for kid.  I managed to keep him alive for a whole year now.  woo.  my houseplants are still black.)
<CardinalFang> todo: 1) figure out when I need to roll-back transactions.  On all tests?  Hmm.  2) Reviews.
<CardinalFang> blocking: nope
<CardinalFang> Red Rover, red Rover, send rodrigo_ right over.
<rodrigo_> DONE: more evo-couchdb work, fixed my PPA packaging of tomboy, and coming couchdb-glib
<rodrigo_> TODO: make evo-couchdb actually work, evo from GIT is crashing a lot, so need to build and test for 2.26
<rodrigo_> BLOCKED: evo crashes
<rodrigo_> jblount: all yours :)
<jblount> DONE: Finished work on branch that will not end (showing files usage)
<jblount> TODO: finally fix broken tests, finally meet with urbanape about /files/new (this is absolutely happening today, or I will explode!)
<jblount> BLOCKED: stupid test, but jdo is helping
<jblount> EOM() ?
<statik> urbanape: do you have face duty today?
<urbanape> oh, dang, yes, that too.
<statik> rodrigo_: is there anything I can do to help you with evo crashes, or do you have a plan already?
<rodrigo_> statik: well, it's in the middle of the dbus port, so yeah, planning to test on stable evolution
<urbanape> in fact, I asked about it elsewhere. Wanted to put it in the /topic here, but I need some additional creds?
<rodrigo_> statik: just need to package my stuff and will test the packages
<statik> rodrigo_: ok, great.
<jblount> rmcbride: ^^ (urbanape == face person)
<statik> urbanape: I can grant you rights on this channel so you can change the topic
<rodrigo_> statik: I've been working out of GNOME git so far, which was ok until today
<urbanape> statik: keen
<statik> thanks everyone! MEETING ENDS
<jblount> rmcbride: unping!
<statik> rodrigo_: which gnome is in karmic right now?
<CardinalFang> "RST?"
<rodrigo_> statik: 2.26
<rodrigo_> ah, in karmic, I guess 2.27.x
<dobey> karmic has 2.27.x
<dobey> although i don't know that 2.26 evo is more stable, though at least e-d-s probably isn't crashing in dbus with it
<jblount> OH HAI PASSING TESTS< I MISSED YOU!@$
<dobey> jblount: with typing like that, you'd surely fail the literary exam for the GED, no? :)
<rmcbride> dobey: Capslock is cruise control for COOL
<dobey> heh
<rugby471> hi guys
<rugby471> currently I can't create a folder using th web interface
<rugby471> infact folders aren't showing even when I create them in my Ubuntu One/ My Files folder
<jdo_> rugby471: let me check
<rugby471> kl
<urbanape> lunch, bbsoon. jdo_, thanks for grabbing that.
<jdo_> rugby471: indeed! it doesn't work :(
<rugby471> hehe
<rugby471> is it just me or for everyone?
<jdo_> well it's US, and I don't think it has anything personally against us
<rugby471> hehe
<jdo_> rugby471: I did find that Can can create a sub folder on an existing folder
<rugby471> so what do we just have to wait?
<jdo_> rugby471: but not on My Files
<rugby471> oh
<rugby471> I don't have any sub folders of my files to put it in
<rugby471> just received my invite :-)
<jdo_> :(
<jdo_> this isn't much of a welcome is it
<jdo_> :
<jdo_> :)
<jdo_> rugby471: do you mind filing a bug?
<jdo_> rugby471: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+filebug
<rugby471> nope thats fine
<rugby471> should I mention the bit about you can create a sub-folder in an already exisiting sub-folder?
<jdo_> that would be nice
<rugby471> kl
<rugby471> thanks for your help
<jdo_> thanks for reporting it
<rugby471> wait is this is
<rugby471> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/383477
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383477 in ubuntuone-client "Can't create sub-folder (sometimes)" [High,Confirmed]
<rugby471> hehe thanks bot :-)
<jdo_> rugby471: it also efects the client too right?
<jdo_> rugby471: i mean on the desktop
<rugby471> yeah
<jdo_> ok
<rugby471> I can create a folder but it doesn't sync it, or any files I put in it
<rugby471> well see ya
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to:  File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 44, Protocol Revno is 38
<statik> yo urbanape, can you help this user with getting reconnected to ubuntu one? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/387772
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387772 in ubuntuone-client "lost access to files on ubuntu one" [Undecided,New]
<urbanape> yuppers
<statik> tanks
<urbanape> man, yeah, as a UI, providing the hash of an install is kinda user-ambivalent, if not -hostile.
<dobey> it has nothing to do with the install
<dobey> it's the oauth token, and it should be the computer name displayed there anyway
<statik> urbanape: it's the oauth token, but that UI really really needs to prompt the user for a name/friendly description at the time they authorize the token
<dobey> but there's obviously a bug with the computer name not getting sent to the server :)
<dobey> statik: it shouldn't prompt, we should just be sending the computer name the user filled in during system install
<jblount> dobey: +1, but this should be adjustable later
<statik> dobey: yeah prompt is a bad word. I'd like an optional description text field in the web UI on the same page where the user clicks authorize
<dobey> jblount: sure. it should be an editable string
<dobey> statik: sure, that's fine too. but it's supposed to be defaulting to the computer name
 * statik nods
<urbanape> hmm. Not sure if I did something bad to my VMware instance yesterday or if it's from deleting my record through My Account, but I can't authenticate now, and relaunching UbuntuOne doesn't prompt me to add my computer.
<dobey> also a bug
<urbanape> oh, goodie.
<dobey> you need to manually delete the token from the "Passwords and Encryption Keys" app under the Accessories menu
<dobey> and then you need to quit the applet, and start it again from the Internet menu
<urbanape> yup, seems it's back in business.
<urbanape> I'm not sure why he wouldn't be able to see his "shared with me" content, though.
<dobey> i don't really understand the bug either
<dobey> if he's failing to log in, and had wiped stuff locally, it probably wouldn't get downloaded, given the failure to log in
<dobey> if he can't see stuff from the web ui either, then i would be more confused, but that seems a reasonable question to ask
<dobey> and attaching logs with "apport -p ubuntuone-client $bugnumber" would be good as well
<jcastro> dobey: is the last client update your new client?
<dobey> jcastro: no, the C port of nautilus extension isn't packaged yet
<jcastro> ah ok
<dobey> jcastro: i'm trying to clean up the build system and packaging so we can get that in today, though, for the karmic deadline this thursday
<dobey> now, why is my icon generating magic, not working :(
 * jblount enjoys the now-working wifi and painful heat of Stardust Video & Coffee: http://www.myspace.com/stardustvideoandcoffee
<dobey> jblount: man, i'm not even logged in, and stardust is in my extended network!
<jblount> dobey: heh
<jblount> If you like sweating, Stardust is def. in your extended network
<dobey> if i wanted to sweat, i could just go outside
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<statik> goodbye world
 * BUGabundo waves at statik
 * jblount hopes statik is just EODing
<urbanape> jblount: no doubt it was my weekly checkin that did him in...
<jblount> urbanape: Probably :)
<urbanape> at least I talked him out of the "cruel" part...
<jblount> urbanape: heh
<urbanape> hey, jblount. Want to try pairing on some of the files stuff tomorrow?
<urbanape> maybe you can give me a brief tour around and we can knock off a bug or two
<jblount> urbanape: Sure thing, I'm all focused on that starting tomorrow.
<urbanape> excellent. I'll have a few hours tonight after we put the boy to bed. I've got some writing left to do.
<urbanape> gotta go fix dinner. bbiab
<jblount> urbanape: adios
 * jblount is outtta here, but you should watch Radio head doing this New Order cover: http://www.kungfugrippe.com/post/124782133/radiohead-ceremony-new-order-cover-i-dont
<jblount> s/Radio head/Radiohead
#ubuntuone 2009-06-17
<BUGabundo> $ sudo echo snoozzz | /proc/cpuinfo
<facundobatista> Hi all
<jblount> facundobatista: Good morning to you!
<facundobatista> jblount, :)
<statik> hello world
<urbanape> happy wednesday
<popey> It is!
<urbanape> so, following up on #387772
<urbanape> the initial bug report said he couldn't access his "Shared with Me" files. Unless he deleted them locally and that synced upstream, he should still be able to get to them, yeah?
<dobey> urbanape: even then, if he didn't have write access granted to those files, they should just get re-downloaded i think (unless there's a bug where they don't), and would certainly see them in the web ui
<urbanape> I'll follow up with him in email and get some more info
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> Hi, everyone who is here for the ubuntu one developer standup, please say 'me'. The format for this  meeting is to paste 3 lines: TODO, DONE, and BLOCKED. Then say the person that should go next - we can  try going in 'me' order.
<jblount> me
<urbanape> me
<jblount> dobey, statik, CardinalFang, rodrigo_: ping
<rodrigo_> jblount: pong
<rodrigo_> me
<CardinalFang> me
<jblount> Better to get started, and let folks jump in when they get a chance...
<jblount> DONE: Landed the file storage stats branch (and helped fix a rollout related bug with mthaddon)
<dobey> sorry
<jblount> TODO: Pair on /files/new with urbanape, small branch with a few minorish text and css fixes, asking about about making squid rollout proof
<dobey> me
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope.
 * jblount passes to urbanape 
<urbanape> DONE: Face duty, blueprint, specs, and skeletal firefox extension for ubuntuone-firefox-bookmark-sync, handoff-meeting with jblount and pfibiger on /files/new UI.
<urbanape> TODO: Flesh out FF extension, get blueprint into review state, pair with jblount on /files/new UI
<urbanape> BLOCK: Nada
<urbanape> rodrigo_: your turn
<rodrigo_> done: added missing blueprints for couchdb-in-the-desktop stuff, some evo-couchdb fixes and working on packaging them
<rodrigo_> todo: face duty this afternoon (swapped with aquarius), more packaging in my PPA
<rodrigo_> blocked: none
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang: yours
<CardinalFang> First is statik's message, since he's not here.
<statik-puppet> DONE: python-testtools passed REVU and has been uploaded. lots of phone calls, a couple of branch reviews, design review for firefox plugin with urbanape.
<statik-puppet> TODO: lots of phone calls and scrambling for Karmic Feature Definition Freeze today. Screensharing design review, work on OOPs with pfibiger, look at glib-couchdb with rodrigo.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> DONE: reviewed branches.  more work on mail queueing -- just need tests now, and to figure out config file for zope.sendmail .
<CardinalFang> TODO: get tests to run, damnit.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None.
<CardinalFang> dobey, you!
<dobey> DONE: Lots of client build system hacking (almost done)
<dobey> TODO: Finish build system and package changes, move share creation via web api code to syncdaemon, split ubuntuone-client packaging, backport python-oauth
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> nobody else?
<jblount> dobey: I think that's it.
<jblount> END OF MEETING
<rodrigo_> so statik is not around?
<dobey> statik is in a call
<rodrigo_> ok
<jblount> Hmm. pidgin is back to hardlocking my system. I wonder why it hates me.
 * jblount hugs empathy
<urbanape> rodrigo_: you're face just for the afternoon?
<rodrigo_> urbanape: yeah, aquarius swapped it this morning with me
<rodrigo_> he is sprinting, so really needed someone to take it over
<rodrigo_> so we are just swapping half day :)
<urbanape> k, I cc'd my notes (sparse as they were) to the discussion list
<rodrigo_> urbanape: yeah, reading them now
<rodrigo_> ok, now #2 task: change the topic, who can do it?
<jblount> rodrigo_: rmcbride can, but I think we decided it wasn't a huge deal.
<rodrigo_> ah ok
<rodrigo_> it's nice, if there are difficult questions, I can just pretend to not read them :)
<jblount> rodrigo_: ;)
<dobey> rodrigo_: i would like to point out that everyone can see you now :)
<rodrigo_> ugh! :D
<dobey> you have been logged :P
<rodrigo_> damn!
<rodrigo_> hmm, we use GNOME's proxy settings in the u1-client programs, right?
<dobey> no
<rodrigo_> well, I guess we don't
<rodrigo_> right, ok
 * jblount goes looking for food
<rodrigo_> so, yeah, too quiet today in here. It was a joke what I said before, you can ask questions  :)
<dobey> heh
<rodrigo_> ok, keep your questions for later then, I'll be back :)
<JayMP> How popular is the beta testing - is there a long queue for invitations, anyone knows?
<jblount> JayMP: We do have a pretty large queue, I don't think we've published a specific numbe.
<JayMP> OK, it is a great idea. I use Dropbox for work and using several machines it is very useful! Can't wait for an "indigenous" Ubuntu solution..
<jblount> JayMP: :)
<dobey> let's just say our queue is very large :)
<dobey> rodrigo_: hey. you shouldn't set the bugs to confirmed unless you've reproduced them. generally bugs that are unassigned should stay in the "New" state
 * statik code reviews https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/nautilus-no-python/+merge/7565 and is excited about seeing source tarballs up soon
<statik> i wish launchpad required you to set the commit message when you proposed a branch for merging
<urbanape> pfibiger: you aboot?
<dobey> i think he's a person, not a boot
<urbanape> Having never met him, I can neither confirm nor deny
<urbanape> The voice I spoke with yesterday could easily have been computer generated
<urbanape> we're poking around in the new files ui.
<statik> hey dobey, i'm having failures in https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/nautilus-no-python/+merge/7565 I just wrote the details in the merge proposal. configure is unhappy with my versions of libsoup2.4-dev and nautilus-extension-dev
<statik> are you specifying certain versions of those libs, or do they get generated from somewhere else? I'm wondering if I've got a karmic system that has some updates but is missing others
<dobey> statik: i think that's a bug in gnome 2.27 stuff, and thus karmic :)
<statik> also, is libsoup for parsing html/json? if so, is it still needed as a dep?
<dobey> statik: there shouldn't be any @FOO@ text in any pkg-config files in an installed system. that should have been replaced at build time by whatever package (presumably nautilus or one of its deps)
<dobey> libsoup is for HTTP
<dobey> i can probably remove it, when i move the create share code over to syncdaemon, that is currently disabled in the C version of the extension
<statik> cool
<statik> that makes sense
<dobey> but there is some starter code that still depends on it
<dobey> i'll make another quick branch to remove libsoup, after i get this in :)
<statik> great. i'm trying to update my packages now to see if I can get it to build
<pfibiger> urbanape: i am. what's up?
<urbanape> heya, jblount and I are just poking around the new files UI stuff. As we stumble through, we'll probably poke you with some questions
<statik> great, now inkscape is segfaulting during the build
<dobey> statik: i'm going to poke on karmic as well
<statik> dobey, after updating my packages again (i had updated last night) i was able to get through configure. trying the rest of it now
<dobey> statik: ok, cool
<statik> dobey, crazy question: when this new package is installed, will it remove the old .pyc file from the nautilus python extension directory?
<statik> for people who had older versions of the package installed?
<statik> i've been wondering whether something like that was the cause of use getting those bug reports about stuff crashing in code that we had deleted long ago
<dobey> statik: i think the debian python magic will do that when the old package gets removed, before the new one gets installed
<dobey> statik: ie, the pyc don't get left around now when you just uninstall, do they?
<statik> i hopes not
<dobey> statik: though i don't know if it necessarily works the same with upgrades... hrmm, let me see
<dobey> i'll see what happens as soon as soon as my karmic install finishes upgrading
<statik> dobey, thanks! say, do you get lots of warnings about mismatched quotes at line 209 in ../canonical/ubuntuone/storage/syncdaemon/fsm/fsm_parser.py (and many other files) when running make check?
<dobey> yes
<statik> beautiful
<statik> i'm happy with this branch
<dobey> it's from intltool-update, because perl doens't handle """ """ in python very well
<dobey> there's a long standing bug on it
<statik> dobey, should I wait to mark it as approved until kenvandine reviews it?
<dobey> i don't know if he has time to review it
<kenvandine> dobey, i can in like 5 minutes :)
<kenvandine> or 10
<kenvandine> :)
<dobey> ok
<statik> kenvandine, you'll love this branch, it spits out tarballs so stuff can be packaged for foresight :)
<kenvandine> woot
<statik> dobey, is there a similar branch for ubuntuone-storage-protocol?
<dobey> statik: no, we're not porting anything to C in there (yet anyway) :)
<dobey> i already fixed storage-protocol by adding the MANIFEST.in, so we can make tarballs with setup.py sdist there
<statik> dobey, that makes perfect sense. you know, i really should have remembered that considering that I was examining the tarballs coming from setup.py sdist in ubuntuone-storage-protocol yesterday
<dobey> heh
<dobey> it's been a busy 2.5 days :)
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<kenvandine> dobey, sorry... few more minutes :/
<rmcbride> statik: dobey: once the 0.90.2 tarballs are in place I will change the package build scripts for the PPAs to use diff.tar.gz magic etc, now that I understand the process.
<dobey> cool
<statik> rmcbride, cool. I think the package also needs to be uploaded to REVU, dunno whether you or dobey want to do that
<statik> then once it's accepted we'll have to figure out how to ask for new uploads
<dobey> i was going to upload some 0.90.2 release packages to revu
<statik> perfect
<rmcbride> statik: we'll want to put the tarballs up for REVU (dobey should probably do this) and if we do new uploads we'll do the diff.tar.gz stuff
<dobey> i think the process is roughly the same for new uploads
<rmcbride> statik: basically 0.90.2 will be the "orig.tar.gz" for that workflow
<dobey> well new uploads into karmic we will roll new tarballs for
<statik> rmcbride: whenever we build new source tarballs we'll need new orig.tar.gz though, yes?
<statik> right
<rmcbride> statik: right
<rmcbride> dobey: yea the new tarballs would be generated similarly to how I did the upload for python-configglue, workflow wise.
<dobey> ah, i don't know what you did there :)
<rmcbride> dobey: I've got a handle on it. Once I figure out how to explain it I'll have a doc up somewhere. The fact that you added the bits for generating the source tarball makes the whole thing much easier to keep consistent
<dobey> right
<rmcbride> dobey: basically we're thinking along the same lines and my technical language ciruits are a bit fuzzed today so it probably sounds like I'm talking gibberish(er tahn usual) :)
<dobey> it still needs some fixes (because as a rule, 'make distcheck' should not fail, but am using some hacks at the moment to integrate with distutils, which break that)
<dobey> speaking of gibberish
 * dobey goes to pop in Brazil for some entertainment while working
<rmcbride> Yea caught that in the review submission.
<dobey> hi there, i want to talk to you about ducts
<kenvandine> dobey, ok... ready
 * kenvandine looks
<kenvandine> dobey, that's a big diff :)
 * kenvandine is reviewing
<dobey> yes, yes it is
<dobey> hrmm, i wonder what new stuff Ian Holm is in
<statik> kenvandine, if you ignore the deletes its a lot easier to digest
<BUGabundo> dobey: so what do you have against gwibber?
<dobey> BUGabundo: i don't have anything against gwibber
<BUGabundo> oh
<dobey> outside of it being yet another app where i have to enter all the same information i entered in some other app
<BUGabundo> ahah
<dobey> and the ui doesn't really fit my ideal workflow
<dobey> but that first one will be fixed in due time
<dobey> with new ducts
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> I've been following the devel since the beginning
<dobey> katherine helmond hasn't been in anything recently either
<urbanape> dobey: he was Bilbo
<urbanape> Polonius
<dobey> i know he was bilbo
<dobey> but that was in 2003 :)
<urbanape> well, you were talking about Brazil.
<urbanape> it's newer than that
<dobey> well, i'm watching brazil now
<lamalex> the movie?
<dobey> yes
<lamalex> lve that movie
<dobey> indeed
<lamalex> tax time is non-stop brazil references in my apt
<dobey> ah crap
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> statik: make check passed for you?
<statik> dobey, it bombed on not finding ubuntuone-storage-protocol because my system is currently a pile of unassembled branches
<statik> dobey, i was happy with the contents of the tarball i got from make dist though
<dobey> statik: haha, well, it bombed on me because i made a mistake :)
<dobey> but i'll fix that and push real quick
<statik> bad reviewer
<statik> alright, just pushed my first mercurial changeset to bitbucket, fixing up the licensing for the spawning wsgi server
<statik> maybe tomorrow i can figure out git and help rodrigo with glib-couchdb
<dobey> i'm an upstream gnome maintainer, and i still haven't figured out git
<urbanape> pfibiger: did you do the initial migration for the new files UI? I'm stumped on how individual record rows decide how to render their individual columns. Just based on the columnsDef?
<kenvandine> dobey, git is really making my head hurt
<urbanape> kenvandine: anything in particular?
<dobey> kenvandine: indeed. notice how i've moved stuff off gnome.org, and how i haven't made any 2.27.x releases of gnome-icon-theme or evolution-webcal yet :)
<statik> CardinalFang, btw ^ I just sent donovan the licensing patch for spawning, so as soon as he uploads a tarball with those changes to pypi I will be able to get a package up onto REVU, which will make it much easier for us to use spawning to run the web servers.
<dobey> i hope the answers are on live.gnome.org, but i haven't had time to search for crap on there either
<kenvandine> urbanape, just a pain to use compared to mercurial and bzr
<pfibiger> urbanape: yeah, based on fileColumnDefs
<kenvandine> urbanape, basically it is a bit harder to remember how to do stuff
<CardinalFang> statik: Roger.  I pushed it back onto my queue.  Someone triaged it as "later".
<kenvandine> hg and bzr are just very intuitive... and git seems like it is designed by people that hate me :)
<urbanape> pfibiger: so, how does the checkbox column get disassociated with the label in the columnDefs?
<kenvandine> dobey, did you see my comment on the merge request?
<statik> CardinalFang, oh right. that was the big ol' script removing all the bugs from beta2 when we switched to more granular milestones. it should probably go into w09 or the next one
<dobey> kenvandine: meh. ok :)
<urbanape> kenvandine: I guess I was just getting used to it when I left Slate, but yeah, it seemed to capriciously rename defacto standard commands to be intentionally obtuse.
<urbanape> although I don't have bitkeeper experience, maybe it was designed to mimic it?
<statik> nah, git was designed to not look like bitkeeper. bk was actually pretty nice to use
<dobey> git was designed (or rather, not designed so much) to not be like anything else
<urbanape> it succeeded
<kenvandine> yeah
<dobey> git is like a perfect example of -ESUCCESS
<kenvandine> dobey, ImportError: No module named protocol.oauth
<kenvandine> in make check
<dobey> kenvandine: ls -ld canonical/ubuntuone/storage/protocol ?
<kenvandine> notta
<dobey> kenvandine: added some updates per your comments, went ahead and removed the libsoup dep, and fixed that :)
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, btw, your specs look good to me
<kenvandine> dobey, ok
<kenvandine> ln: creating symbolic link `canonical/ubuntuone/storage/protocol': File exists
<kenvandine> dobey, ^^
<kenvandine> perhaps that is something make clean should remove?
<dobey> make clean does remove it
<kenvandine> i get that on make check
<kenvandine> rm -f canonical/ubuntuone/storage/protocol
<kenvandine> indeed
<dobey> and the rule to create it has an if to check that it doesn't exist
<kenvandine> hmmm
<dobey> if [ ! -e canonical/ubuntuone/storage/protocol ]; ...
<kenvandine> blowing up here
<dobey> weird
<dobey> do you have conflicts or something?
<kenvandine> nope
<dobey> i just ran make check twice and it works fine
<dobey> hrmm
<kenvandine> :/
<kenvandine> make by itself fails too
<kenvandine> same error
<dobey> does that file actually exist?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> it is getting linked
<kenvandine> no idea where though
<dobey> if you remove it, and run make twice, does it still fail?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> make clean removes it too
<dobey> and it still fails?
<dobey> your filesystem is weird!
<kenvandine> dobey, yup :)
<kenvandine> i have to run though... kids swim meet
<kenvandine> will look more when i get back
<kenvandine> oh... it fails on make check... if i remove it and run make
<kenvandine> it works
<kenvandine> running make a second time fails
<dobey> ok
<kenvandine> that if statement isn't working :)
<dobey> weird
 * kenvandine runs
<dobey> your filesystem is lying :)
<dobey> you must be using xfs or something weird
<dobey> sigh
<amackera> hello all, is there any documentation or developer examples for the ubuntu one API, or will that appear closer to production release?
<dobey> there are some examples in ubuntuone-storage-protocol, and there is the main client itself
<rodrigo_> dobey: from https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuOne/BugTriage, I understood confirmed is not only for bugs I can replicate
<rodrigo_> kenvandine: cool, have you approved them?
<dobey> rodrigo_: "can confirm the bug" means "you see it too" and not "this makes sense that it would be a bug"
<dobey> rodrigo_: perhaps that could use a little clarification though
<rodrigo_> dobey: yeah, because triaged is not a good default value
<rodrigo_> dobey: if we have to keep then as 'New', we should have that on the wiki page
<dobey> default value? "new" is the default
<amackera> dobey: thanks!
#ubuntuone 2009-06-18
 * BUGabundo $ sudo shutdown -t now ; echo 1 lamb, 2 lamb, 3 lamb 4rrrr lammbbbb.....
<bronger> What is the best way to reset Ubuntu One?  I've deleted everything on one computer, but it's still on the Web frontend and the other computer.  And on the web frontend, the "delete" button has no effect.
<tcole1> hm, probably the simplest way to do this is to use u1sync
<tcole1> create a directory somewhere -- not under "Ubuntu One"
<bronger> (I want to start with a pritine setup to analyse the bugs.)
<bronger> s/pritine/pristine/
<tcole1> run `u1sync --init` on that directory
<tcole1> then run `u1sync --action=clobber-server` inside that directory
<tcole1> that should delete everything from the server
<tcole1> (u1sync is sort of a "side band" way of dealing with your storage)
<bronger> Okay, I'll try that, thanks!
<tcole1> (the first command sets up that directory to be a mirror of your storage, and the second does a sync which forces the server to match what it has locally [i.e. nothing])
<tcole1> after you've done that you can delete the directory you used with u1sync
<bronger> Is ~/Ubuntu\ One/My\ Files/ already initialised this way?
<tcole1> no
<tcole1> this is a separate system
<bronger> Okay, this explains it.  :-)
<tcole1> mainly used for testing and server stuff
<tcole1> ~/Ubuntu One/My Files is managed by a daemon (ubuntuone-syncdaemon)
<tcole1> it's better not to mix the two on the same directory(s)
<tcole1> s/separate system/separate client/
<bronger> Mmm... since most of my problems will probably have to do with the daemon, it's better to get the My Files reset.
<tcole1> probably the best way to do that is to kill the daemon
<tcole1> and remove ~/.cache/ubuntuone/syncdaemon
<tcole1> then restart the client applet (which I believe should restart the daemon)
<bronger> Does anybody else have trouble with uploading files through the web interface, too?  I get proxy errors always.
<bronger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/388827
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 388827 in ubuntuone-client "Proxy error with upload" [Undecided,New]
<bronger> (The reported package is certainly wrong, but I can't find a better one.)
<bronger> Now I have the situation that on both client machines, My Files is empty, the daemon was restarted, the Web interface is still full of the files, but the delete button has no effect.  Great. :-)  Apparently I srewed up the thing totally.  What's the remedy?
<jdobrien> Well it appears that in order to a large download...lots of files. You need to disconnect/connect the client over and over
<jdobrien> hmm: 1010.5 MB of 10.0 GB Used (9.9%) i would have thought the django fileformatter would have made that a partial GB
<slestak> question, i think this is a decent feature request, but wanted to talk about it.
<slestak> i have 3-4 jaunty worksations that particiapte in ubuntuone sharing with my fileset
<slestak> when it is scanning and syncing, it would be nice to have some sort of mouseover progress indicator
<slestak> maybe even some way to give particular files priority
<slestak> thoughts?
<jdobrien> slestak: that's a good suggestion...it's also in our to-do list :)
<jdobrien> slestak: theres bug #330769
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330769 in ubuntuone-client "Upload/Download Status Information" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330769
<slestak> doh
<jdobrien> slestak: and bug #377960
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 377960 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-client enhancement" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377960
<jdobrien> oh cool...one of them is in progress...sweet
<slestak> tell me if I'm being silly here.  I have personal work and work work.  I have two sets of hg repos.  I am having a hard time not thorowing my repos into ubuntuone
<jdobrien> i wouldn't recommend doing that
<slestak> i know I can clone, but i start so many small, one time use things, i may just like to say here is all my stuff, and I will clone my work stuff, but I want all my personal src to be synced
<slestak> at any given moment, I can be on any one of 4 workstations
<jdobrien> slestak: switch to bzr, use launchpad ;)
<jdobrien> hehe
<slestak> i have aix in the mix, and hg installs easily in win32, linux, and aix
<jdobrien> also bzr has a way to announce a branch on a local lan so one computer can host it..like launchpad
<slestak> hmm, that looks compelling
<jdobrien> does hg have something like bzr so you can setup a repo accessible over a lan
<slestak> yeah, it has hgweb, but i was using ssh for updating, and just using the web portion for non tech users ability to browse repo and research
<slestak> jdobrien: the "announce branch" part sounds different.  is that sth that bzr has exclusively, or is that just serving upa repo by http?
<jdobrien> the problem with using u1 for would be that files are in a different state of upload as it's designed to shove files over the internet at a slower speed than possible over a local lan
<slestak> with a dvcs one prob i have is rememebring what code is on what workstation in what level of completion
<slestak> thats what i hoped u1 could help with
<jdobrien> let me look up the plug in
<slestak> if i knew a branch was not completely synced, i could find sth welse to do while waiting, but the script i started the night before in a coffee shop, would be automatically brought to my work pc
<jdobrien> two things i found: https://launchpad.net/bzr-dbus
<slestak> thats seems to just be a commit notification method.  not liek a zeroconf announcer
<slestak> if i connect to the lan and had some repos available, would be cool if sth would say, ive got some python over here, heres some here too.  here is some unibasic
<jdobrien> and http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/bzr.0.18/server.htm
<slestak> yeah, hg allows clone and update via ssh and http, im just still learning them
<jdobrien> ahh
<slestak> by the time i know i need some code off one of my ubuntu workstaitons, it may be powered off at home
<jdobrien> but for u1, I think you would run into problems given it's current design
<slestak> looks liek for my workflow i need access to an always available server to push to
<jdobrien> have you tried a shared folder?
<slestak> well, ive taken you OT.  ty for pointing out the relevant bug reports
<slestak> well, the shared folder only works if the hosting machine is powered on
<jdobrien> hehe...indeed
<slestak> thats what i was thinking u1 could provide, an always on shared folder
<jdobrien> stupid computers
<jdobrien> slestak: it would work as long as you didn't expect instant synchronization
<slestak> maybe a feature for u1 could be to assign priorites to folders in metadata so we could say, please do this first, always
<jdobrien> slestak: no waste of time at all...its interesting to know what users want to use a tool for...helps us determine how to prioritize features too
<jdobrien> slestak: thats an interesting concept
<slestak> my stuff is definitely low risk, just learning python, so I may try it for a while
<slestak> i'll report back if it all breaks
<slestak> i had a strange u1 prob this morning.  using nautilus, i used drag-n-drop to copy komodo-edit tarball out of u1.  i accidentally moved it instead of copy, so i immediately copied it back to u1.  well, now I appear to have two copies, one with a .conflict suffix
<slestak> before I copied komodo.tgz back into u1, it was definitely not present, but it probably was just marked as deleted instead of physically removed.  There was only like 10 seconds between removing it and adding it back
<slestak> should it have detected that the same file was just readded and it already had it available?  could save syncing time to compare md5 or something if it thinks it has it
<slestak> hmm, not that i look at it, i have zero byte .conflict files for lots of files, but the komodo.tgz has a 37.6MB .conflict file
<bronger> How much can a company firewall affect U1?
<jdobrien> bronger: if it blocks out going connections it could
<bronger> I don't think so, but apart from ssh, all incoming connection are blocked.
<jdobrien> bronger: there are no incoming connections
<jdobrien> bronger: are you seeing a specific problem
<bronger> Yes: If I say "touch foobar" in the My Files directory, the file is created and uploaded to U1.  And in *this* moment, the daemon starts downloading all the file which are only visible through the web interface.  So I wondered whether notifications from outside were blocked.
<jdobrien> bronger: what do you mean by "the daemon starts downloading all the file which are only visible through the web" where did these files come from?
<bronger> I had uploaded a *lot* of files (my mail dir actually) to U1.  Then, I deleted them on the client.  However, they were not deleted in the web interface.
<bronger> By the way, U1 is not good at many small files.  ;-)
<facundobatista> Hi all
<jdobrien> bronger: yeah i have found i need to stop/start the client to get it to work
<jdobrien> bronger: I am currenltly uploading 2.6G of files
<jdobrien> hi facundobatista
<jblount> mattgriffin: Morning!
<mattgriffin> jblount: good morning :)
<slestak> jdobrien: i take it your not on the 2g beat plan :)
<slestak> s/beat/beta
<jdobrien> slestak: :)
<jdobrien> slestak: I didn't know using up my 10GB storage would be so much work ;)
<jdobrien> 1.2 GB of 10.0 GB Used (11.9%)
<slestak> i could use 10g, i want to move my ~/Music folder
<slestak> but i should just setup ampache.  would be more bandwidth friendly
<slestak> are there going to be more choices than 2g and 10g?
<jblount> slestak: I think we're planning on doing something a little more a la carte (get 10 extra GB for x dollars a month)
<jblount> slestak: For this first release having _any_ sort of paid plan was important because we wanted to make sure all the moving pieces to make that happy were in place :)
<slestak> can we discuss my .conflict issue from about 1 hr ago?
<jblount> slestak: Sure, do you have updates? (it'll take me 1 second to read the traceback)
<jdobrien> slestak: sorry..i had to look at another issue
<jblount> facundobatista: yo! What should users do with .conflict files? Is there somem way to resolve them?
<facundobatista> jblount, they should use them to fix the original file... (in the best case they just move it into the normal file, but there was a bug in the move operation in that case... don't know if it's already solved... __lucio__?)
<__lucio__> facundobatista: not yet, in progress
<facundobatista> __lucio__, if the user deletes the original file and renames the foo.conflict to foo, it works?
<__lucio__> facundobatista: should work.
<jblount> slestak: ^^ (emphasis on _should_)
<slestak> i have a _lot_ of zero byte .conflict files, and the one .conflict for komodo that is == to the original file
<slestak> it was a quick copy out, put back into u1
<jblount> slestak: Are they all named the same thing? (the zero byte .conflict files)
<slestak> named after the original files, I can supply a screenshot or pastebin it you want to see
<jblount> slestak: That'd be great, thanks!
<slestak> i just got a work email i need to handle, i may be ~1 hours
<jblount> slestak: No worries, we'll be here ;)
 * jblount dances around to Alkaline Trio
<slestak> jblount: http://pastebin.com/f44fa82bc
<jblount> slestak: Nice, thanks. It seems the zero byte conflict files are "server knows about the file, but didn't actually get it" and the fullsize komodo .conflict is "this is the version the server has, it's different than your local machine and we weren't sure which was right"
<jblount> slestak: Why don't you try to  delete the zero byte conflict files and see what the client does on your machine?
<statik> hello world
<jblount> statik: hiya!
<alanbell> I am getting a constant spinning logo
<dobey> hola
<alanbell> and every two minutes in the log I get this
<dobey> buenos morningos
<alanbell> 2009-06-18 14:06:10,863 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - INFO - ---- MARK (state: READING_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_BOTHQ; queues: metadata: 26; content: 19; hash: 0) ----
<dobey> alanbell: what does the tooltip on the spinning icon say?
<Chipaca> jdobrien: please stop breaking the syncdaemon :-P
<Chipaca> alanbell: READING means it's not yet connected, just doing hashes of your local stuff
<alanbell> dobey: Ubuntu One: Scanning
<Chipaca> alanbell: has it been in that state for long?
<alanbell> Chipaca: several days
<Chipaca> also, why is it READING with a hash queue of 0?
<alanbell> there are some files on the web it hasn't pulled down
<jdobrien> Chipaca: no!
<dobey> hmm
<Chipaca> alanbell: could you submit a bug, attach the logs, and then restart?
<jblount> dobey: Would you mind pointing your massive brain at this bug when you get a few minuts? #378707
<jdobrien> Chipaca: when our near release time, I was thinking of promoting the "I can break U1 Challenge"
<Chipaca> alanbell: the logs I'm interested are the ones in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log*
<Chipaca> alanbell: as it's been "several days", the one submitted by apport probably won't be relevant
<Chipaca> alanbell: if you can attach the one where it lands in that state, that would be great
<dobey> ubottu: bug #378707
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378707 in ubuntuone-client "UbuntuOne client applet silently fails to connect" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378707
<alanbell> Chipaca: OK, will look back through it
<Chipaca> alanbell: you can grep for '-> READING_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_BOTHQ'
<dobey> jblount: hrmm
<jblount> dobey: I got soemone poking me about it on twitter, just wondered what it seemed like to you.
<slestak> jblount: my .conflict files are ll older than the original files, see Centos-5.zip, freelink...zip, etc
<alanbell> Chipaca:  seems to have gone to that state at 2009-06-13 09:58:10,863
<dobey> jblount: well the problem is that the syncdaemon is crashing. the applet doesn't know /why/ it happens, it just gets the dbus error, which is pretty much entirely useless, and logs it. :-/
<javi> hi all, just got my invitation to ubuntu one
<jblount> dobey: grumble.
<jblount> javi: Neat!
<javi> does symlinks work?
<Chipaca> dobey: jblount: the syncdaemon is crashing?
<Chipaca> javi: no
<dobey> jblount: i can probably write some funky "crash dialog" hack, but it almost certainly won't work in all cases
<javi> any plan on supporting it?
<dobey> Chipaca: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28002187/.home.michal..cache.ubuntuone.log.syncdaemon.log.txt
<Chipaca> javi: yes. And there's a bug you can +1 to prod us to get it done faster :)
<jblount> javi: Not yet, maybe someday. Some people are ln -s ing into their Ubuntu One folder though.
<dobey> symlinks are very very difficult to get right
<javi> excellent, thank you
<jblount> dobey: +1 (that symlinks are difficult)
<slestak> hmm, symlinks dont work?  i wasnt aware of that.  not using them, but i guess i should take that off the table
<dobey> because the correct behavior is not something we can guarantee to be able to do on every system where ubuntu one is running
<alanbell> Chipaca:  http://pastebin.com/f3dfb74f2
<Chipaca> dobey: last time I saw that, the user had inadvertently previously run the syncdaemon as root
<Chipaca> alanbell: nope, before that
<dobey> Chipaca: that log isn't the original reporter's same problem, but the resulting experience is the same
<Chipaca> dobey: right
<dobey> Chipaca: perhaps for that case though, we should handle the OSError, check the permissions with stat(), and propagate a useful error message to the client via dbus
<Chipaca> dobey: didn't we have a bug about having a crash handler let dbus know?
<jblount> slestak: I see that they are older, does that change how you feel about deleting the zero byte .conflict files ( context: http://pastebin.com/f44fa82bc )
<alanbell> Chipaca: what am I looking for? the full log file is 2.4Mb and contains lots of file names I don't want to attach to a bug
<slestak> jblount: i have no issue with deleting them.  i just dont understand the product yet, and didnt want to screw it up w/o knowing
<dobey> Chipaca: i don't know. currently we don't have any crash handler sending a message over dbus. syncdaemon exits, dbus reports the failed to start error as a totally useless error message
<Chipaca> alanbell: hmm... something logged at ERROR, probably
<dobey> and the client applet just fails to connect
<Chipaca> dobey: that can be construed as suboptimal
<alanbell> 2009-06-13 09:57:28,120 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.local_rescan - ERROR - in the scan: <type 'exceptions.KeyError'> ('/home/alan/Ubuntu One/My Files/BellLord/The Open Learning Centre/Roundlens/Roundlens_project brief_v0.1Draft.pdf')
<Chipaca> grr
<dobey> yes, yes it is
<Chipaca> facundobatista: ping
<facundobatista> Chipaca, pong
<Chipaca> facundobatista: when you have a minute, could you give alanbell a hand at reporting a bug wrt local rescan, without him uploading the full logs (privacy concerns)?
<jblount> slestak: Like facundobatista said, I would suggest getting rid of the zero byte .cofnlict files, copying your komodo file to a *safe place* and renaming the komodo .conflict to Komodo-Edit-5.1.3-3592-linux-libcpp6-x86.tar.gz
<facundobatista> alanbell, do you have a traceback after that ERROR line?
<facundobatista> Chipaca, ok
<jblount> slestak: But do be aware, we are truly in beta. I wouldn't want you to lose time / work because of a bug :)
<facundobatista> alanbell, in the log, I mean
<alanbell> facundobatista: sure, will pastebin . . .
<javi> can I safely chmod u+w Ubuntu One folder?
<alanbell> ooh, a python traceback yes
<jblount> Chipaca: ^^ (can javi chmod u+w the Ubuntu One folder?)
<facundobatista> alanbell, exactly
<verterok> javi: you can, but I think syncdaemon 'll fight you and change it back
<alanbell> http://pastebin.com/f10e0125d
<jblount> verterok: Fight to the death? (welcome back from vacation!)
<BUGabundo> boas tardes
<alanbell> for reference that was "grep -n -A 30 -B 10 ERROR syncdaemon.log.2009-06-14_09-55-13 |pastebinit"
<verterok> jblount: hi! thanks!
<jblount> BUGabundo: j0!
<verterok> jblount: don't know if to death, but it 'll try ;)
<BUGabundo> hey jblount
<javi> verterok: ok, thank you
<dobey> statik: https://edge.launchpad.net/changeup
<jblount> dobey: Nice!
<Chipaca> jblount: what verterok said
<Chipaca> javi: or, to put it another way, you can, but you might break things down the road
<dobey> jblount: Pantomime Horses fighting to the death?
<jblount> dobey: heh
<statik> dobey, great!
<jblount> dobey, Chipaca: Mind if I copy / paste a bit of the conversation you had about that bug into a commment on it? I want the people waiting on it to know you are thinking about it actively.
<Chipaca> javi: also: exactly why do you want to do that? :)
<javi> Chipaca: if that happends, do i report it as a bug or should i as i'm doing something not supposed do be done?
<javi> Chipaca: it's just to change the folder icon :-D
<Chipaca> javi: oooh, an actual, real, sensible use case!
<javi> Chipaca: i don't plan to make any other changes to the Ubuntu One folder :D
<Chipaca> javi: things breaking, you mean? When/if that happens, if we don't warn you such that you know not to, it's a bug and you should report it
<Chipaca> jblount: no, I don't mind.
<dobey> javi: to set a custom icon in nautilus?
<javi> dobey: it's under kde actually
<dobey> ah
<dobey> i don't now how konqueror or dolphin works
<dobey> but nautilus stores the metadata for setting a custom icon in ~/.config or somewhere like that i think, so you don't need to have write permissions to set a custom folder icon
<javi> dobey: basically you need to add a .directory file to the folder you have customized, so you need write permisions
<dobey> because .directory files are deprecated... :)
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> oh well :)
<jblount> javi: I'd love to have that use case documented if you had a few minutes to file a bug: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client
<javi> jblount: of course, no problem
<jblount> javi: Thanks!
<javi> anyway, what's the point in making it read only? the daemon looks only for this folder name?
<BUGabundo> dobey: in which network are you trying to reach segphault?
<BUGabundo> irs.arstecnica.com ?
<jblount> javi: It's because the folders users should be interacting with are ~/Ubuntu One/My Files and ../Shared With Me respectively
<BUGabundo> lololol
<BUGabundo> s/irs/irc/ duh
<jblount> javi: ~/Ubuntu One/ is just kind of a place holder, although I *belive* we'll be changing that at some point to work in a bit more sensible way.
<dobey> BUGabundo: well i don't see him on freenode or gimpnet
<BUGabundo> he is not!
<BUGabundo> dobey: only on "his" own irc network
<dobey> yes, /whois told me that much
<jblount> dobey: The #gwibber chan is on arstechnica's thing.
<jblount> s/thing/irc network
<dobey> he was on here durring UDS :)
<BUGabundo> jblount: I said as much
<BUGabundo> dobey: didn't saw him
<BUGabundo> guess it was a fluke ?
<dobey> he was remotely participating in the uds session about gwibber
<jblount> BUGabundo: He was on freenode because we were chatting with him about how best to integrate gwibber with Karmic
<BUGabundo> yeah I guessed as much
<jcastro> dobey: his IM is ryankpaul@gmail.com
<jcastro> whoops, that should have been PMed, spam time!
<BUGabundo> jcastro: LOL
<javi> ok, but shouldn't it be a user choice? I mean, I understand that for the new user the easyest is to identify Ubuntu One folder with it's Ubuntu One service, and My Files and Shared with Me with those folders, but for a user that knows what he is doing, why can't he/she make a "Sync" folder and use it, or selecting other path instead of ~?
<javi> jblount: ahg i didn't read you before sending
<javi> jblount: that's great
<dobey> javi: there are bugs about this already, as well :)
<facundobatista> alanbell, the lines 9813 to 9816 in the pastebin, before the error, are actually together in the real log? Nothing in the middle?
<jblount> javi: Ease of use is more important to us _right now_ than making it work for more advanced users, but that's totally a valid point.
<javi> jblount: i understand it completely, user behaviour can be frustrating, like someone wanting to change the folder icon... lol
<jblount> javi: :D, but I agree with you, if you want to change the icon you should be able to. It's just a matter of what to focus on first.
<alanbell> facundobatista: err, yes.
<alanbell> unless grep is lying to me
<jblount> javi: I'm having a hard time finding the bugs about "sync folders, it shouldn't matter where they are", but they do exist (like dobey said)
<dobey> why thank you pidgin, because your error message is so bluntly obvious what the problem is
<CardinalFang> Wow, that "iwatch" package is useful.
<dobey> "Could not send message (Code 503)"
<jblount> dobey: Switch to empathy, same great taste, less filling :)
<dobey> uhm, no.
<dobey> at least, not on jaunty
<javi> well I can confirm that after exiting the client and starting it again, the permissions are only-read again as you said
<statik> CardinalFang, using iwatch to see if your zcml is being read?
<CardinalFang> statik: Something similar.
<CardinalFang> meeting time!
<statik> MEETING BEGINS
<statik> Hi, everyone who is here for the ubuntu one developer standup, please say 'me'. The format for this meeting is to paste 3 lines: TODO, DONE, and BLOCKED. Then say the person that should go next - we can try going in 'me' order.
<statik> me
<CardinalFang> me
<statik> i think vds, teknico, and aquarius are still sprinting this week. urbanape, dobey, jblount, rodrigo_?
<jblount> me
<rodrigo_> me
<urbanape> me
<dobey> me
<statik> DONE: lots of phone calls and discussion for Karmic Feature Definition Freeze today. Screensharing design discussions. Pushed a patch upstream for license headers in the spawning wsgi server, fixed the make -j 4 bug in ubunet, saw our first contributor license agreement signed!
<statik> TODO: More Karmic planning, work on OOPs with pfibiger, look at glib-couchdb with rodrigo.
<statik> BLOCKED: None
<statik> next is CardinalFang
<CardinalFang> DONE: Got tests running better; some things dislike karmic still.  Bypassed ZCML and interface for zope.sendmail in favor of our own config.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Verify that everything is working.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: Nyet!
<CardinalFang> jblount: tag!
<jblount> DONE: paired up on the /files/new UI with urbanape, figured out the fix for our squid caching stuff
<jblount> TODO: FACE duty!
 * jblount tags rodrigo_ 
<jblount> BLOCKED: I think I'll need to hand off the squid fix to someone else, but I'm not sure who (and I'd like to have it done today before we do a rollout) #388232
<rodrigo_> done: more evo-couchdb work and debugging of CORBA issues
<rodrigo_> todo: fix CORBA issues with my backend, and once that works, add the few evo backend methods missing
<rodrigo_> blocked: corba :)
<facundobatista> alanbell, it's *very* strange.. it's kike if you had the metadata for that file twice... it's very strange...
<rodrigo_> urbanape: your turn
<urbanape> DONE: Worked with jblount a bit, but we spent a lot of time reading YUI docs together.
<urbanape> TODO: Continue with /files/new UI and FF extension
<urbanape> BLOCKED: None, other than familiarizing myself with YUI more
<urbanape> dobey, you're up
<dobey> DONE: Client build system hacks, tarballs released, protocol and client upload to REVU, Created ChangeUp project on LP for app restarting
<dobey> TODO: move share creation via web api code to syncdaemon, split ubuntuone-client packaging, backport python-oauth, get some code in ChangeUp and Central Services
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<facundobatista> alanbell, if you quit the client (close it completely), and restart, does it happen again?
<statik> urbanape, can you work on the squid caching thing with jblount? i'm available for a pre-implementation call to discuss the solution if you want
<urbanape> sure thing
<statik> hi teknico, are you joining the standup meeting today or is your client just connecting automatically?
<statik> dobey, congratulations on the uploads!
<statik> i guess thats everyone, MEETING ENDS
<alanbell> facundobatista: will give it a go, are we interupting the meeting here?
<teknico> statik: not automatically, I just realized that I didn't show up at all these days :-)
<alanbell> oh, guess not :-)
<alanbell> facundobatista: is closing the client from the toolbar sufficient?
<statik> teknico, no worries, i don't expect people to attend standup meetings while they are at a sprint, but if they do it's a delightful bonus
<dobey> statik: thinks
<dobey> err
<dobey> thanks
<alanbell> facundobatista: well restarting the client by closing it in the toolbar and relaunching it did nothing. Still spinning and reporting the same thing in the log
<facundobatista> alanbell, try "ps -eaf | grep syncdaemon" to be sure it's not in memory
<alanbell> facundobatista: it is down
<alanbell> oh, now it has stopped spinning
<alanbell> odd
<facundobatista> alanbell, our client fixes itself... "import skynet" magic
<jblount> facundobatista: +1 :D
<alanbell> ah, it started spinning again
<CardinalFang> statik: Yay, contributors.
<alanbell> but it appears to be doing constructive work now
<facundobatista> alanbell, always check logs
<alanbell> doing a tail -f of the log
<jblount> __lucio__: yo! When you get a moment, can you point your brain at this bug? I think marked as "later" is wrong, but wanted to ask: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/357572
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357572 in ubuntuone-client "Top level hierarchy seems to be ignored" [High,Triaged]
<alanbell> Is there any details on the couchDB side of things? I know Daimien Katz back from the Lotus days and I was writing a python GUI client for couchDB a while back.
<statik> alanbell, lots of details! we're working on making couchdb available on the desktop by default in karmic
<alanbell> statik: that would be fantastic.
<statik> and are working on documenting some good patterns for apps to integrate with it instead of sqlite or flat files
<jblount> alanbell: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-integrating-with-ubuntu-one <-- a blue print of stuff that we're planning on
<alanbell> there has been no discussion of ubuntuone on the couchdb mailing lists up to now
<alanbell> and it isn't listed here http://wiki.apache.org/couchdb/CouchDB_in_the_wild (for the next 5 minutes or so at least . . .)
<jblount> alanbell: We're still not _quite_ there yet, but I think you'll start to hear noise on it pretty quickly on the couch mailing list and similar places
<statik> alanbell: wow, we aren't very good at tooting our own horn ;) we've got some trivial patches into couchdb already, it was discussed a bunch at UDS and various meetups
<statik> alanbell, let me find the public blueprints for you
<statik> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Karmic/IntegratingWithUbuntuOne
<statik> alanbell, how are you using couchdb these days? i'm always interested to hear about what people are doing with it
<alanbell> statik: well I am not really using it much. I wrote some of the early documentation and a LotusScript library for it.
<alanbell> back in the pre-JSON XML days
<alanbell> I then did a client called Valance which I never really finished
<alanbell> https://code.launchpad.net/~alan-dominux/valance/trunk
<alanbell> http://www.dominux.co.uk/index.php/2008/04/08/and-another-workspace/
<alanbell> facundobatista: my client has now gone to a disconnected state
<facundobatista> alanbell, ¿? reason? (you have the reason in the log)
<alanbell> facundobatista: nothing obvious. no ERROR
<verterok> alanbell: look for a SYS_NET_DISCONNECT o similar
<alanbell> verterok: nope, haven't got one of them.
<facundobatista> alanbell, what are the few last lines of the log?
<alanbell> http://pastebin.com/f7eed341c
<dobey> statik: it's hard to keep up with "the web" :)
<verterok> alanbell: it was connected and then disconnected or you just restarted the client...you need to manually connect it
<alanbell> verterok: well it just spent 10 minutes or so doing stuff
<verterok> alanbell, facundobatista: I think that was just the local rescan
<alanbell> verterok: ah, I see.
<facundobatista> alanbell, oh, yes... the local rescan is done without connecting, and the client does not connect automatically, so...
<facundobatista> alanbell, grep for ERROR in the new log
<alanbell> but it did have SYS_NET_CONNECTED when it first restarted
<alanbell> no ERROR
<verterok> alanbell: yes, that's NetworkManager talling the syncdaemon that there is network available
<facundobatista> alanbell, don't know if SYS_NET_CONNECTED is that it's connected to the network, or that it has a connected network that it could ues
<facundobatista> *use
<dobey> it's can use
<verterok> alanbell: to check if it connected or if a connection was requested, look for a SYS_CONNECT
<dobey> if it's connected to the network and doing nothing, the state is IDLE
<dobey> it probably went READY -> LOCAL_RESCAN -> READY
<alanbell> verterok: no SYS_CONNECT until just now when I told it to connect.
<verterok> alanbell: ok, so that was the reason :)
<alanbell> it is now working
<alanbell> doing push events
<alanbell> what does fsm stand for (apart from Flying Spaghetti Monster)
<Chipaca_> alanbell: finite state machine, or file system manager
<Chipaca_> alanbell: depends :)
<__lucio__> jblount: back. So, we are not paying attention to folders in Ubuntu One that were not created by the system. If someone wants to create a folder, he ahs to do it in My Files. or inside a share he has rw access. This has proven to create confusion, so we are planning on changing it. To what is still not clear. So thats why its marked as later.
<jblount> __lucio__: Cool, I just wanted to poke you about it since I saw that joshuahoover triaged it. I'll poke you about it again in a few weeks when you've worked off more of your invite queue :)
<__lucio__> :)
<verterok> __lucio__, jblount: also the user must explicitly change the Ubuntu One folder permissions to create this folder :)
<dobey> jblount: triaged it, or moved it from beta2 to later?
<dobey> jblount: everything that had the beta2 milestone was moved to 'later'
<jblount> dobey: Right, but previously on the same bug statik mentioned wanting to do this soon. Just didn't want to lose track of that particular bugs importance.
<jblount> dobey: The client re-write you just landed is in C yeah? or is that C++ ?
<statik> C-
<jblount> statik: C-? Should I pronounce that "SEE FAIL" ?
<statik> :) i'm just kidding around
<statik> some of my best friends write in C
<dobey> jblount: the nautilus extension was ported to C, the rest of the client is still python
<jblount> statik: You know me, I like anything that has a pretty ui :)
<jblount> dobey: Nice, thanks.
<dobey> and if it was C++, it would be C~
<jblount> dobey: ? How would I pronounce "C~" ?
<urbanape> "Cee-Ehn"
<dobey> c-tilde
 * jblount was hoping for a pun
<dobey> jblount: it's a subset of features of c++. i think the D guys coined it as C~
<jblount> dobey: I'm picking up what your putting down (well, now I am).
<dobey> but now i can't find the stupid web page about it
<alanbell> jblount: see wobbly?
<alanbell> jblount: or sea wavey
<jblount> alanbell: Precisely what I was hoping for :)
<alanbell> just as long as there is no sharpness I am happy :-)
<dobey> oh well
<dobey> you can pronounce it "el chupacabre" if you want
<jblount> dobey: ZOMGROFLMAO
<dobey> wow, the "lock" leds on this flexible keyboard are really bright
<dobey> i wish it didn't have the numpad too
<jblount> dobey: Did you already get the bluetooth keyboard for your new laptop? How is it?
<dobey> the bluetooth one won't maintain a connection. it pairs and then immediately drops the connection :(
<dobey> it also has absolutely no way to power off, without removing the batteries
<dobey> and it was scratched, and batteries were shipped loose in the box
<dobey> so all in all, that was a horrible experience, and i'm going to return it and complain very loudly to make them cover return shipping costs and give a full refund
<jblount> Meh, I hate having to do that. I have a brand new Thinkpad T500 sitting in a box next to me because I've been avoiding calling them for the RMA kit.
<dobey> heh
<dobey> and this flexible keyboard is a bit odd to type on
<dobey> yeah, i can't type on it. touch type doesn't work so well because you have to really push the buttons down hard
<urbanape> jblount: don't wait too long
<jblount> urbanape: I'm ok, but I need to call them today or tomorrow.
<dobey> meh
<dobey> well, looks like i have 2 keyboards to return now
<dobey> the flexible kb might be usable by someone who doesn't type 80+ wpm though
<dobey> but that is not me
<thisfred> nother branch containing the all new and improved record schema almost ready to land
<thisfred> Todo: running make test for the next 20+ minutes. And getting tea.
<jblount> thisfred: Nice!
<thisfred> jblount: yeah, this sprint has been most productive (in terms of agreements and plans even more than code, but writing code is easy)
 * jblount wanders off for food
<alanbell> hmm, my U1 icon is bouncing about in the title bar.
<alanbell> sort of spinning then jerking and shaking the other icons
<jblount> alanbell: It's a bit out of alignment, which is a known issue.
<jblount> We'll be moving the icon stuff into the messaging indicator soonish, so that probably won't change.
 * statik wishes he had time to play with http://code.google.com/p/erlrc/
<dobey> tilapia sandwich ftw
<dobey> they totally need to put it on a bigger bun though
<jblount> dobey: I like it when the fish comes out of the bread
<jblount> pfibiger: We should get grouper next Tuesday, in that shiny place.
<pfibiger> heh
<pfibiger> ok
 * jblount laughs at his own ridiculous vocabulary
<dobey> jblount: it was like 15-20% of the length of the fish sticking out... too much. a little is fine
<urbanape> grouper...
<urbanape> mmm
<urbanape> http://www.flickr.com/photos/urbanape/3593476781/
<jblount> urbanape: LOOK OUT!!@#! THAT BUG FISH IS GOING TO EAT YOURKID!@#
<urbanape> Lex loves grouper. TO EAT
<statik> i'll see your grouper and raise you a giant japanese spider crab: http://www.flickr.com/photos/elliotmurphy/194434176/
<dobey> statik: you can get those somewhere down there?
<dobey> because, like, i'm not opposed to another sprint in orlando in like mid-july or something :)
<dobey> or august even
<dobey> anniversary sprint for the crab
<jblount> dobey: I am, it's too freaking hot!
<dobey> jblount: fix your car's A/C and quit whining! :)
<statik> dobey: i don't think you can eat them in the US, thats from the aquarium in atlanta
<statik> but a sprint sounds fun
<jblount> dobey: meh, my rule is if my car costs more money then I have to blow it up in a field.
<dobey> jblount: ok. lets blow it up in a field, and you can get a new car
<dobey> "approx. 14-3/4 inches long when stored & weighs under 1.4 lbs."
<dobey> ok, i'm not getting that keyboard
<dobey> it's big and weighs more than my laptop!
<urbanape> Ah, I didn't realize they renamed the Jewfish to the Goliath Grouper in 2001. When I was living in Key West, it was still going by its un-PC appellation.
<dobey> jonah must have been really tiny
<mthaddon> how do I see what folders I've shared with people and if they've accepted?
<mthaddon> from the desktop
<jblount> mthaddon: I don't think there is a view of this from the desktop, from the web ui you would have to click on each folder and look at the shared tab
 * jblount thinks this sounds like a bug
<verterok> mthaddon: ATM, u1sdtool --list-shared
<verterok> mthaddon: but it might show deleted/dead shares
<mthaddon> should I file a bug asking for some kind of desktop notification?
<verterok> mthaddon: there is a bug filed
<mthaddon> verterok: k, thx - you have the number so I can subscribe?
<verterok> mthaddon: about the list not being updated, file the one about the desktop view
<verterok> mthaddon: let me check
<mthaddon> will file the one about desktop view
<verterok> mthaddon: Bug #383760
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383760 in ubuntuone-client "dead shares aren't removed by syncdaemon" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383760
<mthaddon> verterok: I just sent out two invitations and nothing shows up in the web UI showing that either
<mthaddon> verterok: such as "you've shared this with x and y, they haven't yet accepted"
<mthaddon> verterok: just says "Folder not Shared"
<verterok> mthaddon: check with: u1sdtool --refresh-shares; u1sdtool --list-shared
<mthaddon> verterok: I'm looking in the web UI as I understood it'd be there?
<verterok> mthaddon: if the folder was shared, it should be there
<mthaddon> verterok: is sending an invitation counted as shared?
<mthaddon> verterok: or only when someone accepts?
<verterok> mthaddon: that's a *very* good question :)
<verterok> jblount: ^ ?
<jblount> mthaddon: When you send it, that should show, and it should indicate that it's not yet accepted.
 * jblount tests
<mthaddon> jblount: I got nuthin' :(
<mthaddon> verterok, jblount: fwiw u1sdtool --refresh-shares; u1sdtool --list-shared shows "No shares"
<mthaddon> so seems like sharing is busted for me
<jblount> mthaddon: I'm guessing the xhr request didn't finish, mine worked and I see "x@y.com has not accepted"
<jblount> mthaddon: Can you confirm if the emails where sent out?
<mthaddon> jblount: how would I see that?
<jblount> mthaddon: im, irc, phone? (I meant by asking the shared to person) :)
<mthaddon> jblount: it's not logged?
<jblount> mthaddon: Not sure, verterok ^^?
<jblount> mthaddon: Did you share from the desktop?
<mthaddon> jblount: yep
<verterok> jblount: im, irc or phone should work :)
<mthaddon> verterok: you're saying there's no logging of that?
<verterok> jblount: the sharing from the desktop isn't done by syncdaemon, it's done by the nautilus extesion, and I don't think there is any logging
<mthaddon> irc seems to confirm the email wasn't sent
<verterok> mthaddon: ^
<verterok> dobey: help? ^
<dobey> hrmm?
<jdobrien> my client is acting really funky
<dobey> what version of ubuntuone-client is it?
<jdobrien> spin ---> disconnect---->connect---> spin-----> stop----> disconnect
<jdobrien> dobey: how do i find out?
<verterok> jdobrien: disconnect?
<mthaddon> dobey: if you meant me, 0.90.1-0+r44-0~ubuntu.9.04
 * jdobrien looks for an about page
<jdobrien> verterok: red x
<dobey> i meant mthaddon :)
<verterok> jdobrien: weird, are you suffering network problems?
<jdobrien> verterok: not that I know of
<dobey> mthaddon: yeah, the nautilus extension doesn't log that stuff. i'm about to get that code moved into the syncdaemon though
<mthaddon> dobey: so there's probably not much we can do to troubleshoot til then?
<jblount> mthaddon: So 1. Shared to got the email 2. Web UI and u1sdtool don't tell you about the share?
<dobey> probably not much. maybe poke at apache error log on the server, since if it failed, it almost certainly got an error code from the servr
<mthaddon> jblount: no, shared to didn't get the email
<jblount> mthaddon: I'm testing this locally, to see if it's just broken with current stuff.
<jblount> mthaddon: Seems I'm having the same problem, do you have a moment to file a bug, or would you like me to?
<mthaddon> I can file a bug
<jblount> mthaddon: Thanks for that. Must be a regression somewhere I guess.
 * jblount would like it if his power would stop going out.
<mthaddon> jblount: sounds kind of like an earlier bug I reported - bug 381012
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381012 in ubuntuone-client "Sharing a folder showed/shows no notification of successful sharing" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381012
<jblount> mthaddon: Agreed, looks like this is assigned to me, which is why it's not yet fixed.
<jblount> I probably thought you meant through the webUI at the time.
<mthaddon> jblount: should I file a separate bug or add to this one?
<jblount> mthaddon: Just add to that one, it's the same issue -ish
<mthaddon> k
<jblount> mthaddon: Thanks for your super awesome diagnostic powers
<mthaddon> jblount: invoice is in the mail...
 * jblount throws a cherry bomb at his mailbox
<dobey> well
<dobey> mthaddon: hrmm. so there's really know way currently for the client to know whether or not the sharing was actually successful, outside of the web server it pokes returning a 200 OK, which means it accepted the connection, rather than that the sharing was successful. :-/
<mthaddon> dobey: you mean to know whether sending the email was successful?
<mthaddon> dobey: couldn't that be stored somewhere (i.e. whether the email was sent or not) and the client check the state of that?
<dobey> mthaddon: to know whether the mail was actually sent, or whether the share itself was accepted by the other user
<dobey> mthaddon: the e-mail is sent by the server, not the client
<mthaddon> dobey: yes, but the client can ask the server if the email was sent, no?
<dobey> so the HTTP connection can be totally successful, but the server could have some other issue sending the e-mail
<dobey> not currently it can't, no
<mthaddon> well I'm suggesting it as a future possibility too :)
 * dobey would just prefer that e-mails were not involved in the process at all
<tcole> well, whether or not the email is sent eventually we should be showing these in the web ui too
<mthaddon> emails are definitely not ideal from a "did it arrive, was it read" standpoint
<mthaddon> on the other hand, hard to have it work any other way for non-current u1 users
<dobey> email is about as safe and reliable on the internet, as standard post is in third world countries
<dobey> sms would be better
<dobey> i don't know. i really don't like e-mail though
<statik> the database records whether the invitation was offered/sent, and whether it was claimed. we can do lots of awesome UI on top of that, and extend the ways we inform people about the offer
<statik> email is a horrible and necessary first step of many
<mthaddon> statik: sounds very sane
<statik> i just wish i could figure out where i'm getting bzr1.17dev from so I can update it! `which bzr` is lying to me
<dobey> tcole: you're working on the fixes needed for protocol versioning, right?
<tcole> dobey: what? no...
<dobey> tcole: oh, ok
<tcole> good lord, no... I've got way too much else stacked up already
<dobey> heh
<dobey> __lucio__: ping? who's going to be working on the protocol versioning bits?
<tcole> right now I'm just trying to work out what's happening with the tests after the protocol change
<dobey> yeah
<tcole> actually I seem to have localized it
<dobey> i thought you were going to do the versioning bits too. my confusion. no worries :)
<tcole> ActionQueueCommands don't consider the actual disconnection error a retryable error
<tcole> now, this is fine in principle
<tcole> I can just add the exception type
<tcole> and I think it will work
<tcole> the problem is that it isn't based on exception types
<tcole> but rather by testing string equality of the exception messages :(
<dobey> lovely
<tcole> though that still didn't seem to help
<tcole> hm
<dobey>     host mx.sourceforge.net [216.34.181.68]: 550 This message scored 16.0 points. Congratulations!
<dobey> now *that* is spam
<dobey> and sourceforge unsubscribed me from my own mailing list, because it kept bouncing the spam sent to me through the list
<dobey> *awesome*
<dobey> oh, well now i can actually delete the list, so hopefully it will be gone now
<statik> dobey: since I'm reviewing three branches at once, it seemed a good time to ask: do you know if GSM variants of the palm pre coming to market anytime soon?
<dobey> i don't know any dates for them, but i suspect they will be out soon
<dobey> i don't know if the gsm version will be out in the US at all though
<statik> oic
<dobey> i know as soon as they come out though, aquarius will be giggling like a raspy-voiced little school girl
<Vigo> Hi there
<dobey> hi
<statik> dobey, rmcbride: in the lil-fixins branch i'm reviewing now, should +XSBC-Original-Maintainer be spelled as XBSC ?
<Vigo> just received my invitation to ubuntuone but I'm unable to upload files
<Vigo> can anyone help me ?
<dobey> statik: i don't think it matters what the order of S B and C are?
<statik> dobey: cool, i dinna know that
<dobey> statik: it's XSBC in storage-protocol
<dobey> statik: and it's the string the REVU page suggested using
<statik> i'm happy
<rmcbride> statik: dobey: I can confirm. I did "XSBC" in configglue too, based on the REVU autoresponder too
<dobey> it's some dpkg magic, where S B and C specify source, binary, and whatever that third one is, package types
<dobey> which is why the python-version one is XS only or something
<dobey> as i understand it
<statik> oh interesting
<statik> Vigo, jblount might be able to help you
<statik> dobey: branch approved
<dobey> nice
 * dobey wonders how much he can get done in the next 45 minutes
<jblount> Vigo: Hi! I'd be happy to help.
<dobey> we need to move the packaging out to source pkg branches anyway
<dobey> i should look at doing that tomorrow maybe
<jblount> Vigo: How are you uploading to Ubuntu One? On the website, or on your desktop?
<Vigo> tested both ways without success
<jblount> Vigo: Yikes!
<statik> dobey: may I have a branch landed please? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~statik/ubuntuone-client/no-ssl-verify/+merge/7647
<Vigo> humm sorry for my poor english...Yikes ?
<dobey> statik: i was just about to run the script :)
<jblount> Vigo: Sorry! Yikes is similar to "Oh no!"
<Vigo> ok :-)
<jblount> Vigo: What do you get when you run this in a terminal? "ps aux | grep ubuntuone"
<bobesponja> hi
<jblount> bobesponja: hi!
<Vigo> fred      3132  0.4  2.5  48296 26172 ?        Sl   21:58   0:04 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet
<Vigo> fred      3225  0.3  1.8  39688 19360 ?        Sl   21:58   0:03 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<Vigo> fred      3960  0.0  0.0   3352   812 pts/0    S+   22:15   0:00 grep ubuntuone
<bobesponja> is there an api for ubuntuone I can use to build some scripts or app?
<jblount> Vigo: That's a good start, did you copy any files into ~/Ubuntu One/My Files/ ?
<jblount> bobesponja: AFAIK not yet, but soon we'll have something very similar.
<Vigo> yes, created a folder and copied a small file
<bobesponja> jblount: ok, thanks
<dobey> i really need to find time to hack on tarmac too
<bobesponja> krawek: ^^ :p
<jblount> Vigo: how about this: tail ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<Vigo> tail ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<Vigo> 2009-06-18 22:01:47,398 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: SYS_STATE_CHANGED, args:(), kw:{'state': <NonActiveConnectedSDState IDLE>}
<Vigo> 2009-06-18 22:02:51,957 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - INFO - ---- MARK (state: IDLE; queues: metadata: 2; content: 0; hash: 0) ----
<Vigo> 2009-06-18 22:04:51,957 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - INFO - ---- MARK (state: IDLE; queues: metadata: 2; content: 0; hash: 0) ----
<Vigo> 2009-06-18 22:06:51,957 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - INFO - ---- MARK (state: IDLE; queues: metadata: 2; content: 0; hash: 0) ----
<statik> bobesponja, you can see an example of a script that uses the protocol directly by looking at u1sync. what kind of scripts/app are you thinking of?
<Vigo> 2009-06-18 22:08:51,957 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - INFO - ---- MARK (state: IDLE; queues: metadata: 2; content: 0; hash: 0) ----
<Vigo> 2009-06-18 22:10:51,957 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - INFO - ---- MARK (state: IDLE; queues: metadata: 2; content: 0; hash: 0) ----
<Vigo> 2009-06-18 22:12:51,957 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - INFO - ---- MARK (state: IDLE; queues: metadata: 2; content: 0; hash: 0) ----
<Vigo> 2009-06-18 22:14:51,957 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - INFO - ---- MARK (state: IDLE; queues: metadata: 2; content: 0; hash: 0) ----
<Vigo> 2009-06-18 22:16:51,957 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - INFO - ---- MARK (state: IDLE; queues: metadata: 2; content: 0; hash: 0) ----
<statik> dobey: me too. we should do a virtual tarmac sprint for 3 hours one day
<Vigo> 2009-06-18 22:18:51,957 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - INFO - ---- MARK (state: IDLE; queues: metadata: 2; content: 0; hash: 0) ----
<dobey> statik: that would be cool
<jblount> Vigo: Thanks! If you can use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ to paste this to me, it will make it easier on the other people in the channel :)
<jblount> Vigo: Now, do you see these files at http://ubuntuone.com/files/ ?
<Vigo> jblount, OK
<Vigo> jblount, still not, it says my files are 0 bytes
<__lucio__> dobey: i dont know yet.
<bobesponja> statik: I'll have a look thanks
<jblount> Vigo: Do you have the Ubuntu One icon in your notification panel? Does it have a small x in the bottom corner?
<Vigo> jblount, I have the icon, and no small x
<jblount> Vigo: What does it say on hover?
<Vigo> jblount, it says idle
<Vigo> jblount, I had to try to reconnect several time
<dobey> crap, i don't remember what e-mail address i used for ubu forums
<jblount> Vigo: Hmm. So for everything sounds good, except for not being able to upload!
<jblount> Vigo: What message do you get when attempting to upload from the website?
<dobey> oh
<dobey> because the user "dobey" on ubuntu forums is not me
<dobey> fail :(
<dobey> f'n people using my nick :(
<Vigo> jblount, in firefox I have...waiting for updown.ubuntuone.com during 5 minutes then got a proxy error message
<Vigo> jblount, I can't event create a folder, no message but nothing happen
<jblount> Vigo: The trouble with creating new folders is a known issue
<Vigo> jblount, ok
<jblount> Vigo: I fear I've exhausted my trouble shooting abilities, but I have a secret weapon...
<jblount> verterok: ^^ Can you fix it?
<Vigo> jblount, will be happy to know about it
<verterok> jblount, Vigo: looks like syncdaemon got stuck with 2 actions in the meta queue
<verterok> Vigo: it;s the daemon connected?
<verterok> Vigo: could you try restarting it? quit the applet and open it again
<Vigo> jblount, yes, it looks to be
<Vigo> jblount, currently "working"
<jblount> verterok: I have a new first step to troubleshooting.
<Vigo> jblount, still trying to connect: status "working"
<verterok> Vigo: if it says "working" it's already connected
<jblount> Vigo: I think this working status means it is conneted and now transferring files.
<Vigo> jblount, I have pasted the proxy error for you
<jblount> Vigo: Great, what's the url?
<Vigo> jblount, ok but files are very small 36 Kio
<Vigo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/198760/
<dobey> hrmm, not actually getting much done at the moment :-/
<jdobrien> Vigo: you're using a proxy server?
<jblount> Vigo: Any news? Do you see anything when refreshing http://ubuntuone.com/files/ ?
<Vigo> jdobrien, direct connection through my router
<jdobrien> Vigo: ignore me ;)
<Vigo> jblount, no files, it just can't connect until I deleted the files
<Vigo> jblount, when connected I copied a 2kio file but it did no sync it
<Vigo> jblount, last status...I had to restart the daemon twice to have it running, but the file is not sync
<Vigo> I think I will leave it as it is for tonight
<Vigo> jblount, thank you for your time and help
<Vigo>  bye all
<jblount> Vigo: Sorry I couldn't get it working, if you have some time tomorrow, poke your head in so we can get it fixed for you
<Vigo> jblount, no problem..thanks
<dobey> ok, i gotta go, see you all later!
#ubuntuone 2009-06-19
<spm> hmmm. following along the support/installation instructions.; step 3 fails. click the menu. nothing. run the applet from the cmd line, works fine - and a page opens in firefox. odd.
<dobey> spm that is indeed odd
<thisfred> GOOOOOD morning Ubuntu One!
<thisfred> for very local values of morning, I realize
<thisfred> This is a local morning, for local people
<alanbell> morning thisfred
<thisfred> hi alanbell
<thisfred> ah, new kernel, restart required...
<leoquant> -13 kernel indeed fingers crossed .....
<alanbell> new kernel in Jaunty?
<thisfred> alanbell: I'm not sure, I'm using way too many repositories... ;)
<leoquant> uname -r 2.6.28-13-generic
<alanbell> I am on 2.6.28-11-generic
 * Ng hmms, I think the U1 client tries to connect too soon after NM announces a connection
<Ng> I use a wired connection in a place where there is also wireless, so I end up connecting to both and the few seconds where that's all happening seems to make network things quite unhappy
<leoquant> alanbell with a default repos. you should have the -13 imho...
<leoquant> (no proposed or backports here)
<artir> u1 client latest update requires gtk 2.17 and latest in jaunty is 2.16.1
<rodrigo_> morning
<daubers> Hey all, just to check before I file a bug, does anyone else have long filenames overlapping with the file underneath in the web UI?
<jdobrien> daubers: yeah that's reported
<daubers> Ah, ok
<jdobrien> the file ui is going to get an overhaul
<daubers> I had a quick ;look but couldn't find it on launchpad
<jdobrien> web that is
<daubers> oooh, interesting
<daubers> It's quite nice already
<thisfred> new py.test beta is out: http://pypi.python.org/pypi?:action=display&name=py&version=1.0.0b3
<thisfred> the py. libraries are usually a bit too magic for me, but ymmv, and they do incredibly cool and clever stuff
<mattgriffin> good morning beta testers :)
<facundobatista> Hi all
<facundobatista> Hi mattgriffin
<rodrigo_> hi mattgriffin
<SteveA> hi matt
<jblount> Hmm. So I have to keep 'sudo killall ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-syncdaemon' and restarting ubuntuone-client to upload a bunch (4GB or so) or stuff.
<jdobrien> jblount: I just disconnect and reconnect
<jdobrien> jblount: no fancy killing
<jdobrien> jblount: we really need some bandwidth throttling though
<jdobrien> jblount: U1 will take all my bandwidth and I can't even read mail
<jblount> jdobrien: Eh, I'd love for it to take all my bandwidth, I shouldn't have to dis/re connect in order to upload a couple of gigs of files. That's dumb.
 * jdobrien was digging into some python bandwidth throttling code
<jdobrien> jblount: well...I had work to do ;)
<jblount> jdobrien: This is my work! :)
<jdobrien> did anyone notice that when sharing folders, it doesn't group them by who shared them...so you can have folders listed with the same name
<jdobrien> thats in the web ^^
<jblount> jdobrien: That's true, it's a totally different experience.
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i wonder if it would be better instead of having "foo from bar/" to have "bar/foo/" as the directory shared to you
<dobey> that way if someone shares multiple things to you, they're all grouped by that person
<jblount> dobey: +1
<dobey> i blogged about the 0.90.2 tarballs being released, last night too
<statik> hello world
<jdobrien> dobey: in the web ui, I would like to have /Shared With Me/<Who>/<Share Name>/
<jdobrien> dobey: adding more folders on the client wouldn't be a good idea
<dobey> jdobrien: right. i was suggesting we should do it that way on the client, rather than how we are now
<jdobrien> dobey: at least from the "I can't put files in Shared With Me/John O'Brien/
<dobey> but i don't want to write the migration code
<dobey> jdobrien: the web ui shouldn't display things differently than the local client.
<jblount> dobey: If your blog had comments, I would comment "well don"
<jblount> s/don/done
<dobey> my blog explicitly doesn't have comments, because the majority of them would be "you suck" or "buy some viagra", and i don't like getting spam :)
<dobey> i get enough spam in my email
<jdobrien> spam is viagra
<jdobrien> I need two volunteers
<dobey> spam spam spam spam spam bacon, eggs, viagra, and spam
<jblount> jdobrien: Pick me!
<jdobrien> please share a folder with me using the name "TestFolder" send it to webm0nk3y@gmail.com
<jdobrien> I need one more
<jdobrien> dobey: ? ^^
<jdobrien> it can be any folder
<jdobrien> even an empty one
<jblount> jdobrien: Done deal.
<thisfred> jdobrien: sharing folder with you
<jdobrien> thisfred: thanks...make sure you name it TestFolder
<jdobrien> not the folder...the share
<thisfred> ok!
<verterok> jdobrien: please don't break it :)
<thisfred> jdobrien: read only or not or dudn
<thisfred> t it matter?
<jdobrien> thisfred: doesn't matter
<thisfred> k
<jdobrien> verterok: oh...i'
<thisfred> sharified!
<jdobrien> verterok: oh...i'm gonna break it!
<jdobrien> bam!
<jdobrien> ntegrityError at /files/shareoffer/93b3b6b1-1fb0-4b0e-91b1-b258e44f20e6/claim/
<jdobrien> duplicate key value violates unique constraint "share_shared_to_key"
<verterok> jdobrien: I knew!
<jdobrien> that's dumb integrity error
<jdobrien> or we should let the user edit the name
<jdobrien> I could call it "Stupid dog pictures Josh shared with me"
<jdobrien> hehe
<verterok> jdobrien: we should check that before sending the share invitation, and popup for a name change, in this case: when thisfred tried to share with the same name
<jdobrien> verterok: that's not possible
<jdobrien> verterok: when you send it via email, you don't know which user will accept it
<thisfred> ids and user entered names should probably not be mixed
<verterok> jdobrien: you'r right...
<jdobrien> verterok: but when accepting the share, it could say, This name is already used, enter a new name for this folder
<dobey> yay, i guess i don't have to do anything
<jdobrien> verterok: I kind of like the idea of letting the user edit the folder name
<verterok> jdobrien: but the shared_to user can't change the name of the share...the share it's owned by the creator
<jdobrien> dobey: nope...you can get back to real work :)
<dobey> which is good, since i'm in the middle of a branch to merge the HTTP sharing code into syncdaemon
<jdobrien> verterok: huh...the share name belongs to the shared_to
<jdobrien> verterok: everything else is controlled by the shared_by
<verterok> dobey: btw, you already know that it should use twisted http client or do the work in thread..right?
<dobey> verterok: yes
<verterok> great! :D
<dobey> verterok: the code that was in the nautilus extension was in a thread anyway, to avoid blocking UI :)
<verterok> dobey: :)
<verterok> jdobrien: really? facundobatista should know better than me
<jdobrien> verterok: i think it's more of a design decision
 * facundobatista read
<facundobatista> *reads
<jdobrien> verterok: I would think users should have control over how their stuff is organized
<jdobrien> verterok, facundobatista: we may want to think about a redesign on that at some point. giving the shared_to user more control
<verterok> jdobrien: in the desktop side that's an issue, as syncdaemon don't allow share folder renaming
<jdobrien> verterok: yes
<verterok> dobey, all: I'm working on the share delete fix, should we remove the files when a share is deleted? if the share is RW the user might have local changes...
<jdobrien> verterok: I think it's a design issue. we have this folder structure that the user doesn't have control over
<facundobatista> verterok, I don't understand what exactly I shoud know better
<verterok> facundobatista: if the name of the share is owned by the shared_to user
<jdobrien> facundobatista: bug #389491
<facundobatista> verterok, what is "the name of the share"?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389491 in ubuntuone-client "Exception thrown when I recieve a folder share with the same name as an existing one" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389491
<dobey> verterok: i don't know. ask the design kids :)
<verterok> facundobatista: the share name?
 * verterok pokes "the design kids"
<jblount> verterok: I would say moving it to the "My Files" side might be nice, but we don't have a way to tell the user this happened.
<jblount> verterok: He meant #design on canonical's irc server
<verterok> ubottu: poke the design kids!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<verterok> ubottu: sorry about that :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jdobrien> facundobatista: I think that empathy use case is perfect...I wonder who wrote it? :)
<facundobatista> the share name so far is not "owned" by anybody
<verterok> jblount: oh, ok. thanks!
<jdobrien> facundobatista, verterok: well obviously we can't just change it willy nilly since the syncdaemon will have to know how to deal with it
<facundobatista> verterok, jdobrien, the name is created by the person who creates the share, and we though that in the future the user who receives the share could change it
<facundobatista> verterok, jdobrien, what is not clear yet is if the name change should be propagated back to the person who creates the share or not
<verterok> facundobatista: good point
<jdobrien> facundobatista: the person who created the share never sees it
<facundobatista> jdobrien, verterok: I don't understand which is the problem with the "name"... is somebody using it as a key or something?
<jblount> This name change thing seems like such a minor detail, is it important to worry about now?
<jdobrien> facundobatista: it has nothing to do with the originally shared folder
<jdobrien> jblount: it's not really minor
<jdobrien> jblount: but, we're not doing a major change right now...so we can't worry about it in this context
<facundobatista> jdobrien, verterok: which is the *problem* with the name? Why there's an exception somewhere?
<jdobrien> facundobatista: there's the exception when someone shares something with you when someone gives you a share that has the same name as one of your existing shares
<jdobrien> facundobatista: i think the lack of control of the organization of what is shared with you is another issue
<jdobrien> facundobatista: but related
<facundobatista> jdobrien, where's the exception?
<jdobrien> facundobatista: when you accept the share
<facundobatista> jdobrien, and yes, we have a lack of control in a lot of functionality
<facundobatista> jdobrien, but *where* is it? it's a db problem? web problem?
<jdobrien> facundobatista: lets dump that on the design kids
<jdobrien> facundobatista: the db enforces the constraint
<jdobrien> facundobatista: the web ui barfs
 * dobey ponders this code a little bit more
<jdobrien> sounds like something we can dump on the design kids too!
<jblount> mattgriffin: I love it when you answer your own questions ;)
<mattgriffin> hi beta testers. we have received a few questions about the age notice in the My Account area ("...have had an account for ..."). i added a LP Answer. please take a look at it and tell me if you think it is sufficient. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubunet/+question/74727 Thanks!
<facundobatista> jdobrien, I don't remember why the DB does that... there should be a reason, that may be no longer valid
<mattgriffin> jblount: hehe
<jblount> mattgriffin: What say we just get rid of that text? We can reintroduce it for bragging rights later?
<jdobrien> if there are duplicate share names, the web UI will break
<jdobrien> facundobatista: ^^
<mattgriffin> jblount: no objections here
<Chipaca> good morning!
<jblount> I'll slip it into this branch that updates the terms, I've got a few coming down that are long overdue.
<dobey> lookin' in my gucci, it's about that time
<jblount> Morning Hackers! If you are here for the Ubuntu One Desktop meeting, say me (format is Done, TODO, Blocked, etcetcetc)
<jblount> me
<rodrigo_> me
<dobey> me
<CardinalFang> me
<jblount> CardinalFang, statik ?
<jblount> DONE: FACE duty
<jblount> TODO: Review day, hoping to squirrel away enough time to finish up a branch each to fix the terms of service and fix the buttons on the web ui to work more sanely
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> rodrigo_: your turn !
<rodrigo_> done: fixed CORBA issues on evo-couchdb, and had evo finally show the contacts from couchdb. Packaged newest upstream json-glib and couchdb-glib in my PPA
<rodrigo_> todo: more evo-couchdb work and packages
<rodrigo_> blocked: nothing, I won against CORBA :)
<rodrigo_> dobey: your turn
<dobey> DONE: Fixed client build system issues, started share creation api move to syncdaemon
<dobey> TODO: finish moving share creation code to syncdaemon, review day
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> CardinalFang: nobody expects the spanish inquisition!
<CardinalFang> DONE: Added tests for mailer replacement.  Fixed some existing tests.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Transactions screw with test results; fixing those.  Commit something today.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: Nope.
<CardinalFang> ETCETC: Must look to see how to run individual or classes of tests, without star
<CardinalFang> ting over.
<CardinalFang> EOF
<CardinalFang> jblount: that's all, yes?
 * jblount 's hand reaches for the EOM button
<dobey> statik: your roll
<statik> I SUCK
<statik> today i will be mostly panicking
<jblount> (urbanape is out today, statik totally doesn't suck)
<statik> last night the database caught on fire during the rollout
<statik> it all got fixed
<statik> and i'm still chasing package definitions for karmic
<statik> EOF
<statik> anyone left?
<CardinalFang> Nope.
<jblount> END OF MEETING
<statik> thanks guys for starting the meeting even though i was mia
 * statik cheers
<CardinalFang> jblount: "MEET-NG BEGINS" so my IRC client notices.  statik makes me complacent.
<jblount> CardinalFang: Noted, I couldn't page back to the last time statik did it because I was too chatty yesterday.
 * dobey wonders where the wireless card resides in his laptop, if there is in fact, a "card" for it
<pfibiger> dobey: you probably need a microscope to find it
<jdobrien> statik: it's good that you've planned to panic
<statik> jdobrien: some days you can just tell ahead of time, you know? ;)
<jblount> DONTPANIC
<dobey> ok, off to lunch. bbiab
 * jblount notices that when the dog barks, my piano echoes. Sounds like a ghost.
<teknico> jblount: it's probably not a digital piano, then ;-)
<jblount> teknico: Nope, acoustic. It's from my wife's family, but sounds decent.
<thisfred> wrapping up the sprint here, had a great and productive week
 * jblount lunches
<vadi2> Would there be a possibility of sharing with non-ubuntu one users (just via a link to anyone, not email invitation) in the future?
<statik> in the future, yes
<vadi2> thanks
<harrydance> Hi all
<harrydance> Is there any estimate on how long the queue is for an invitation?
<jblount> harrydance: It's sort of longish now, and will get shorter soon :)
<jblount> We're still working on making sure the service scales, and have a lot of people interested, so it's taking some time, but we're inviting new groups of people every day.
<vadi2> I just got invited after a month and a week ;)
<harrydance> Okay, thanks
<harrydance> Itching to try this out :p
<fallleaf> nicksetup
<fallleaf> Had anyone already installed  Ubuntu ONe
<jblount> fallleaf: A few people have. I have, for instance :)
<fallleaf> How about this application? I think it is same as dropbox.
<fallleaf> no better than dropbox
<jblount> fallleaf: It has a lot of similarities to Dropbox right now, we're planning some other stuff in the near future (like super awesome contacts syncing, bringin CouchDB to the desktop as a API for all your applications, screen sharing, etc)
<fallleaf> now I am using ubuntu one, but network speed is slow, one function I think can been added
<fallleaf> when I move mouse to icon in the task bar, it only show "Ubuntu One:Working"
<fallleaf> I think it's better show percentage of upload
<jblount> fallleaf: Good thought! We're planning on putting what files the client is working on, and progress meters, and move all of that to the messaging indicator.
<fallleaf> Yes.  Another is Why not like dropbox have some promotion action,
<mattgriffin> fallleaf: interesting idea
<fallleaf> so like me, will glad to introduce this application to others
<fallleaf> only private invitation not enough
<mattgriffin> fallleaf: how do you imagine this working? a taskbar option or control upload priority from nautilus?
<fallleaf> now I use it only for backup files
<fallleaf> It's safe  store on servers
<fallleaf> I like show on taskbar
<dobey> if it says "Working" then it's not uploading anything
<dobey> if it's uploading or downloading, it should say "Synchronizing"
<dobey> "Working" means it's doing a local rescan or a server rescan, generally
<dobey> which can be slow, yes
<dobey> there are some performance issues we're working on, and we hope to get them ironed out as soon as possible
<fallleaf> I confused, if it say "Working", I think it is uploading or downloading
<dobey> yes, "working" isn't a great description of what is going on
<dobey> but i can't think of a better term for the general "we're busy doing things" states, that aren't actually synchronizing or such
<fallleaf> and it say"working" about 2 hours since I copy some files inside
<dobey> and the applet is going away soon anyway
<dobey> fallleaf: then you've encountered a bug
<fallleaf> oh. I think "working" can change to "connecting"
<fallleaf> or "connected"
<fallleaf> Look:"Get extra space free,You can get up to 3GB of extra space free just for inviting your friends to Dropbox."
<dobey> if it's connected, it says "Idle" :)
<dobey> yes, we know how dropbox referrals work :)
 * jblount has talked with 3 people so far, and hasn't even gotten his RMA setup yet.
<fallleaf> If ubuntuone disconnect from network, the icon is better to become grey,
<fallleaf> icon marked "x", I think something wrong with my application
<fallleaf> if it's connected, and no uploading and downloading ,it's better to says "connected" :)
<dobey> it is the same as every other "offline" icon in gnome-icon-theme
<dobey> errors use the error icon the (-) "do not enter" style icon
<dobey> but again, the applet is going away
<jcastro> dobey: do you have .90.2 debs anywhere?
<dobey> jcastro: i uploaded 0.90.2 to REVU
<dobey> jcastro: so hopefully they will be uploaded into karmic soon
<jcastro> yeah I saw that, I asked dholbach to review them for you
<jcastro> I was hoping to get debs beforehand.
<dobey> oh, great. thanks
<jcastro> I suppose I can build my own
<dobey> meh, i guess i need to change the packages and re-upload to revu :-/
<jcastro> welcome to peer review bud. :)
<dobey> hi urbanape
<urbanape> heya
<jonathon> hello everyone
<jblount> jonathon: hiya!
<jonathon> does anyone else have a blank icon for ubuntu-client-applet?
<jonathon> sorry, let me rephrase that
<jcastro> jonathon: yeah, I get a little square
<jonathon> does anyone else have a black icon in their system tray for ubuntu-client-applet, instead of the nice ubuntu logo?
<jcastro> dobey: after that since it's binary NEW it'll go into another queue for the archive admins to look at it
<jcastro> but that's not so bad
<dobey> jcastro: yeah, not to mention that we keep debian/ in our bzr tree, so also need merge approval for it
<jblount> jonathon: I think that gets fixed on logout / in
<jblount> dobey: ^^ ?
<dobey> no, it should work fine straight away.
<jonathon> jblout: hmm, i've tried rebooting, purging and reinstalling, and rebooting, it all stays the same. the only clues i have are errors when i run from a terminal
<dobey> i don't know why it would be broken though
<dobey> what errors?
<jonathon> e.g. AttributeError: 'AppletIcon' object has no attribute
<dobey> pastebin please
<jonathon> http://pastebin.com/m111c4b9e
<jcastro> dobey: I get the exact same thing
<dobey> what version?
<jonathon> 0.90.2-0ubuntu1~r51-0 from dev; i had a problem on karmic which was fixed with a configglue update, but this broke instead. :D
<jonathon> not dev, nightly
<dobey> jcastro: with 0.90.2 for you too?
 * jdobrien can only get an Edge connection...much slower that G3
<jcastro> dobey: no I am using whatever is in the ppa
<jcastro> .90.1
<dobey> ok
<dobey> jcastro: beta or nightlies ppa? nightlies has post-0.90.2 packages
<jcastro> beta
<jcastro> I can try on nightlies
<dobey> huh
<dobey> weird
<dobey> file a bug and attach oauth-login.log please :)
<dobey> it looks like there could probably be a traceback getting trapped and sent to the log instead
<dobey> because the only way that error could happen, is if there's something really whacky going on, causing the AppletIcon __init__ to screw up in the middle somewhere
<dobey> but somehow manage to not fail entirely
<jonathon> forgive me, new to this. how and where?
<dobey> jonathon: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+filebug
<jonathon> I have the launchpad page, just the best method and how to find the oath-login
<dobey> jonathon: once you've filed the bug, it will show you a bug # on the resulting page, and you can run "apport-collect -p ubuntuone-client <that bug number>" in a terminal to have it attach the logs to that bug
<jonathon> right
<dobey> jonathon: and just paste the error you see in the terminal in the bug description
<jonathon> i'll give it a shot. :)
<jonathon> ah, just found oauth-login.log (good old locate)
<jonathon> this would likely be it: GError: Icon 'ubuntuone-client-working' not present in theme
<jonathon> is this it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/371729
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371729 in ubuntuone-client "Icon cache not being updated" [Medium,Fix released]
<dobey> that could be it
<dobey> but i highly doubt it if jcastro is seeing the same problem with the older package
<jonathon> ok, i'll file a new bug
<jcastro> I get it on the nightlies
<dobey> actually, wtf.
<jcastro> on 2 machines, trying a third
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> jcastro: i think 2 is enough :)
<jcastro> dobey: I wonder if it's the theme, because on the third one it appears fine
<dobey> jcastro: no. the nightlies packages are broken
<jcastro> yep, just noticed that
<dobey> as are the packages currently in beta
 * dobey gets out his stabbing knife
<jcastro> jonathon: are you on karmic or jaunty?
<jonathon> karmic
<jcastro> ah, me too
<jonathon> i've just done an apport thing to the bug i submitted
<jcastro> jonathon: link?
<jonathon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/389627
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389627 in ubuntuone-client "Black icon in systray for ubuntuone-client-applet" [Undecided,New]
 * jcastro does the same
<dobey> eh
<dobey> the logs aren't needed
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> should I triage and assign to you?
<dobey> i guess
<dobey> ok, the beta package looks like it's only broken on karmic
<dobey> and the nightlies is broken on both
<jcastro> jonathon: good catch!
<jonathon> thanks :)
<dobey> oh i see why
<dobey> ** Message: Error: Inkscape encountered an internal error and will close now.
<dobey> Segmentation fault
<dobey> lovely :(
<dobey> well that explains karmic failure
<dobey> and nightlies failure
<rmcbride> dobey: hmm so the package completed on the nightly ppa even though inkscape blew up?
 * rmcbride admits to not having the log open while he asks that
<dobey> rmcbride: and in the beta ppa
<rmcbride> Hmm
<dobey> rmcbride: even just running inkscape without any arguments, gives me an immediate crash on karmic
<rmcbride> nice
<dobey> is there a way to compare modification times of files?
<statik> dobey: test -nt does it I think
<dobey> without having to write perl/python/somethingonthatlevel that is
<dobey> ah, so it does
<dobey> now why did when i search for modification in "man test" it did not point me at that
<dobey> today has been so not very productive at all
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> why is it trying to generate the icons at that point anyway
<dobey> rmcbride: blah. are we using bzr export for the nightlies tarballs?
<rmcbride> dobey: no. Should we be?
<dobey> rmcbride: how are the tarballs being built in nightlies then?
<rmcbride> dobey: one sec
<dobey> rmcbride: it looks like a bzr export to me revNN directory, and there's a .bzr subdirectory
<dobey> but maybe that's not an export, so much as just tarring up the directory
<rmcbride> dobey: pasted a path from my other machine (too lazy to type it here) I'm mainly just doing debuild -S (with my signing key in teh environ)
<dobey> ok
<rmcbride> I'm running autogen.sh for client beforehand
<rmcbride> as of yesterday
<rmcbride> if another method will work better I'll gladly switch.
<dobey> hrmm, i guess we should get the versioning argument resolved first
<dobey> i am so very close to just calling it a day
<dobey> later all
<BUGabundo> bye dobey
<BUGabundo> and hi to everyone else
#ubuntuone 2009-06-20
<ebo____> hi everybody!
<ebo____> I have a problem with Ubuntu One...
<ebo____> I cant change the share folder...
<ebo____> help! I need somebody help!
<ebo____> hahah
<bne> hello
<bne> I'm struggling to see the USP of ubuntu one over something like dropbox
<bne> anyone care to elucidate?
<alanbell> bne: file sharing is step 1 of n
<bne> uhuh
<alanbell> U1 is setting up an infrastructure for collaboration
<alanbell> which could do all sorts of interesting things
<bne> so the idea of the OS in the cloud kinda thing?
<alanbell> maybe
<alanbell> <wild speculation mode>
<bne> :)
<alanbell> could do screen sharing and co-editing
<bne> ok...
<alanbell> could form groups of computers into virtual LANs
<alanbell> so they can communicate, share printers etc
<alanbell> could do hosted mail domains for groups of computers
<alanbell> could be linked to some of the Landscape stuff for managing computers
<alanbell> it has a couchDB back end which is very interesting to me
<alanbell> </wild speculation mode>
<BUGabundo> LOL
<bne> the biggest advantage I saw to dropbox was the OS agnosticism
<bne> no matter how good something is I always feel a bit claustrophobic being tied
<bne> in
<refic> been waiting for invitation over a month ._.
<bne> though as you say, the
<bne> file sharing is only the start
<BUGabundo> refic: I can give you an invite
<BUGabundo> refic: PVT me your LP email
<bne> sorry  - stilted, knacked enter key :0
<BUGabundo> bne:  well I like how DB uses hash to help uploading files
<BUGabundo> if they are already on the servers, you won't upload them
<BUGabundo> refic: invite sent! welcome to the Cloud!
<bne> BUGabundo: that's both kinda cool and slightly scary
<BUGabundo> ahhaahahaha
<bne> serving other people files even if they are the same ones?
<bne> urk
<refic> BUGabundo: cool, thank you very much! :)
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> bne: it's the Cloud.. why not?
<BUGabundo> if it is sensible, encrypt it
<bne> true true
<bne> any idea why couchDB in particular was chosen over something like mungo or other?
<bne> not that I have an opinion either way
<bne> just inquisitive
<refic> does the client work on kubuntu?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> hey kklimonda_
<refic> good good
<facundobatista> Hi all
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<czajkowski> evening
<BUGabundo> hey czajkowski
<BUGabundo> how is the Cloud taking care of you, today?
#ubuntuone 2009-06-21
<rancor][> Hi, I got a security related question. How are the files stored at the Ubuntu One servers? Are they encrypted all together, not at all or every user has it's own encryption?
<repete> Can anyone tell me how to mount my ubuntuone files as a webdav share in Windows?
<repete> I don't use Windows often, but it would be nice to be able to get to my UbuntuOne files when I do
<czajkowski> anyone in here running karmic and having issues with U1 ?
<czajkowski> cant seem to connect any more from the desktop and get the cloud to actually rotate and connect
<carl801> Hello.  Looking for some help getting ubuntuone working!
<BUGabundo> boas tardes!
<rancor][> Hi, I got a security related question. How are the files stored at the Ubuntu One servers? Are they encrypted all together, not at all or every user has it's own encryption?
<tcole> not at all
<tcole> well, except that we use SSL between the client and server
<tcole> so they are encrypted in transmission I suppose
<tcole> but not in storage on the backend
<tcole> end-to-end encryption is actually rather unusual for these kinds of services
<BUGabundo> rancor][: you the one that sent the email?
<tcole> dropbox, for example, encrypts the data they put in S3
<tcole> but then they have to decrypt it on their servers anyway to support dropbox features like incremental uploads
<BUGabundo> or do the hash on the client side and match with the ones on the server
<BUGabundo> then again I don't think data on server is encrypted
<rancor][> BUGabundo, yes... I hammer everywhere to get a answer :(
<rancor][> But now I know..  Unencrypted storage
<rancor][> encrypted transfer
<BUGabundo> yeah that should be assumed
<adieb1> Hi,
<adieb1> has somebody ever succeded in actually connecting the client?
<BUGabundo> me!
<adieb1> Great! I got the invitation and installed the client, everything seems to be fine... but i doesnt upload the files i put in the directory My Files
<BUGabundo> is it running ?
<adieb1> 3689 ?        Sl     0:01 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet
<adieb1>  3753 ?        Sl     0:01 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<adieb1> yeah
<adieb1> and i can see the icon
<toros> and is it spinning?
<adieb1> no, it did
<toros> try to disconnect/reconnect
<adieb1> than it displayed a red x
<toros> sometimes it helps
<adieb1> yeah it dud
<adieb1> did
<adieb1> sorry
<adieb1> yeah, i did
<adieb1> and now it is not spinning and tells idle
<toros> hmmm
<adieb1> but the files are not loading up
<BUGabundo> humm now that I notice, mine is not starting either
<toros> then it could be a server side issue
<adieb1> ok. the websites seems to be down now
<toros> yes, sometimes it is :)
<adieb1> but it was the same with me yesterday, when the server was ok
<toros> it's still beta ;)
<adieb1> yeah, but a nice thing, if it´d worked
<adieb1> does anybody know which ports are used by the client to communicate with the server?
<adieb1> maybe it is a firewall issue
<adieb1> from my provider
<adieb1> (student dorm)
<adieb1> ok, goodbye... i guess iĺl try when the server is up again
<dobey> hi
<dobey> BUGabundo: you around2A
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> always dobey
<BUGabundo> btw U1 doesn't start
<BUGabundo> haven't had the time to look at the logs
<BUGabundo> eheh
<dobey> BUGabundo: is the web site down for you?
<BUGabundo> checling
<BUGabundo> Service Temporarily Unavailable The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
<BUGabundo>  Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) mod_python/3.3.1 Python/2.5.2  mod_ssl/2.2.8 OpenSSL/0.9.8g Server at ubuntuone.com Port 443
<dobey> ok
<dobey> thanks
<BUGabundo> http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntuone.com
<BUGabundo> says its UP lol
<BUGabundo> I guess it just checks get
<BUGabundo> not actually page
<BUGabundo> dobey: btw this is from Portugal
<BUGabundo> then again I saw my IP lol
<dobey> i get the same service unavailable error
<statik> thanks everyone for reporting the problem, it's been escalated and we are looking into it
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> now, about my u1 not starting
<BUGabundo> anyone wants to lend an hand?
<dobey> BUGabundo: you're on karmic?
<BUGabundo> you know I am
<dobey> BUGabundo: do you have a 'broken image' icon in your tray?
<BUGabundo> 2009-06-21 21:45:54,127 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - INFO - ---- MARK (state: READY_WITH_NETWORK; queues: metadata: 0; content: 0; hash: 0) ----
<BUGabundo> dobey: it won't even start
<BUGabundo> most of the times it just crashed
<BUGabundo> *crashes
<abyrne> Hi! Has anyone gotten ubuntuone working on intrepid?
<dobey> BUGabundo: crashes how?
<BUGabundo> dobey: please remember me how do I start it from cli ?
<BUGabundo> wanna see if it spills something
<dobey> abyrne: you'd need to backport the dependencies also
<dobey> BUGabundo: ubuntuone-client-applet
<abyrne> O
<BUGabundo> Ubuntu One client applet already running, quitting
<BUGabundo> but no icon
<BUGabundo> did the changes to remove it
<BUGabundo> already entered karmic?
<dobey> so it is running
<abyrne> dobey: Not to be pushy or anything. But you wouldn't mind sending me an invite, would you?
<BUGabundo> dobey: I don't *see* it
<BUGabundo> how do I interact with something I don't see?
<dobey> abyrne: bugabundo will probably do that when the site is back up. we seem to be having a small issue which is currently being resolved
<BUGabundo> eehe
<BUGabundo> abyrne: PVT me your email. ill send you one (once the site is up)
<dobey> BUGabundo: and there is no 'missing image' (black rectangle that looks sort of like a photo) in your system tray?
<BUGabundo> ahhhhhhhhh that stupid icon??
<abyrne> dobey: Thank you very much! Remember, there's no rush. :)
<BUGabundo> I was wondering what that was
<BUGabundo> it doesn't anwser to clicks!
<BUGabundo> abyrne: PVT me your email. ill send you one (once the site is up)
<abyrne> sure
<dobey> BUGabundo: ok, so you're hitting the same bug everyone on karmic is hitting right now
<dobey> BUGabundo: it's been reported and will be fixed asap
<BUGabundo> dobey: LOLOLOL mouse scroll over it, crashed it! want the report?
<BUGabundo> apport fired
<dobey> BUGabundo: no, i already know what the problem is.
<BUGabundo> dobey: the scroll one???
<dobey> BUGabundo: our icons aren't getting rendered in the build step because inkscape is crasshing on karmic, and the build doesn't fail when it happens, so there are no icons in the package
<dobey> BUGabundo: the scroll causing the applet to "crash" is probably a side effect of the missing icons
<BUGabundo> dobey: but but but... it's a new bug, maybe derivated of that one
<BUGabundo> porb
<BUGabundo> I'll wait for it to be fixed
<BUGabundo> and try very hard to remember to test it
<BUGabundo> :))
<dobey> the web site should be usable again. sorry about that
<BUGabundo> abyrne: welcome to the Cloud!
<abyrne> BUGabundo: LOL
<BUGabundo> abyrne: what did you say?
<BUGabundo> pidgin crashed on me
<BUGabundo> dobey: the site is not yet fully up
<BUGabundo> can't send the invite
<BUGabundo> it times out
<abyrne> BUGabundo: I said LOL, because I found your "Welcome to the Cloud" Message a bit funny. BTW, I prefer XChat. It's more stable
<BUGabundo> abyrne: it's the 1st time pidgin crashed for weeks
<BUGabundo> abyrne: that sentence is getting OLDDDD
<BUGabundo> both here and on identica !ubuntuone group
<abyrne> Well everyone wants to get in on u1
<dobey> BUGabundo: oh. hrmm
<BUGabundo> dobey: just tried it a 3rd time
<BUGabundo> loading loading and nothing
<abyrne> dobey: Hey, r u a sysadmin of the U1 server?
<dobey> my irssi has been up for 2 months :)
<BUGabundo> I have to reboot my laptop some times!
<BUGabundo> I'm running karmic
<dobey> i think that's because the power went out long enough that i had to shut the server down 2 months ago
<BUGabundo> but just recently got a 5 day uptime
<BUGabundo> woot
<dobey> abyrne: no. i'm just a developer.
<abyrne> dobey: Oh, Cool.
<abyrne> BUGabundo: why would u run unstable Karmic on a hardware machine. I just run it on a VM.
<dobey> BUGabundo: times out when you click the "share" button2A
<BUGabundo> abyrne: wanna get a running Ubuntu in 6 months? you get it cause ppl like me TEST it for 6 months
<BUGabundo> dobey: yes
<dobey> blah, the ? key is in a weird spot on this keyboard
<BUGabundo> well its ajax it doesn't timeout
<BUGabundo> just hands!
<dobey> BUGabundo: odd.
<abyrne> BUGabundo: True. Very True
<BUGabundo> or it was me
<BUGabundo> typo on abyrne super secret email
<BUGabundo> let me check again
<abyrne> BUGabundo: lol
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> sent
<BUGabundo> now its working
<BUGabundo> required me a full page refresh
<abyrne> BUGabundo: Awesome. Of course Thunderbird just crashed on me
<BUGabundo> haahahahaha
<BUGabundo> abyrne: try Kmail! running fine for months here
<BUGabundo> eversince kde4.2
<abyrne> BUGabundo: Thanks!
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> now I can really say
<BUGabundo> abyrne: welcome to the Cloud!
<abyrne> BUGabundo: LOL, again :)
#ubuntuone 2010-06-21
<rabidkoala> Hey would someone help me try to troubleshoot a U1 Music Store issue?  It has to do with purchased songs never transferring to the cloud service; they get stuck in the "Queued" mode, eventually leading to a "There was a problem completing the download" when i refresh the page
<rabidkoala> Ive read through about 10 bug report threads already, most of which being related to a server side problem that was supposedly fixed months ago
<hebz0rl> where does the couchdb of ubuntuone save its database?
<ChrisWoollard> hebz0r: Did anybody respond to your question?
<duanedesign> hebz0rl: /8
<duanedesign> sorry
<duanedesign> tab fail
<duanedesign> After deleting an account how long until the files on the server are deleted?
<duanedesign> I've seen this before, problem with LaTeX files in U1 directories. bug 580855
<mkarnicki> hi duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> hey there mkarnicki
<mkarnicki> is wiki.ubuntu.com up? I have problems loading the page
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: hmmm. I have a few pages open but when i ttried to refresh
<duanedesign> no luck
<duanedesign> so it is not just you:)
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: hmm. hopefully it's temporary.
<mkarnicki> thanks for checking duanedesign
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: yeah. I think it was the forums were down awhile ago. You realize how much you use those resources when they are down.
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: oh yes, indeed :)
<Atluxity> any developers here? I am bothered with bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/578977
<duanedesign> hey there Atluxity
<duanedesign> you made it back
<duanedesign> rye: ping ^^
<Atluxity> hey duanedesign :)
<rye> desktop+: ^
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: wiki.ubuntu.com is up
<Nhdb> when will the contact sync go online for all users?
<mkarnicki> if you see verterok, please raise fire alarm for me ;)
<dobey> mkarnicki: today is national holiday in .ar
<dobey> mkarnicki: but he should be around tomorrow i think :)
<mkarnicki> dobey: oh crap.. that's why he's not around ;(
<mkarnicki> dobey: I'll pray for that :D
<dobey> hehe
<mkarnicki> dobey: I wrote him an e-mail, so he knows I need him :)
<dobey> hehe
<duanedesign> dobey: do you know anything about bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/578977
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 578977 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Crash in update_quota_display: KeyError: 'brukt' (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 106)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dobey> it's a dup
<dobey> duanedesign: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/571616
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 571616 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ubuntuone-preferences freezes with Norwegian locale (affects: 3) (heat: 82)" [High,Invalid]
<duanedesign> dobey: nice, thank you
<duanedesign> i did not see that
<dobey> later
#ubuntuone 2010-06-22
<nUboon2Age> Can evolution sync phone contacts w/ UbuntuOne?
<kermiac> nUboon2Age: yes, it is currently being gradually re-enabled - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status#Contacts
<nUboon2Age> kermiac: thank you.
<imyousuf> Hi
<imyousuf> I am using Lucid Lynx and having trouble in connecting to Ubuntu One, need help
<imyousuf> I had my Ubuntu One account configured with Jaunty
<imyousuf> now from another computer I am trying to connect to the service but I can not connect
<imyousuf> I can not find the "Add this computer" button :(
<imyousuf> where do I find it?
<Spyder|zzz> Its not under the Devices tab?
<imyousuf> Spyder|zzz: Devices has Connect
<imyousuf> when I click on it nothing happens :(
<imyousuf> can anyone access https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/* URLs?
<imyousuf> Hi! I am getting 500 upon trying to connect to Ubuntu one from Lucid Lynx and 502 when trying to connect to UbuntuOne Status page on wiki
<imyousuf> any idea whether its my network problem or common for all?
<imyousuf> I do not see any mention of it on the twitter page either :(
<duanedesign> rye: late yesterday [d]obey showed me this bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/571616
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 571616 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ubuntuone-preferences freezes with Norwegian locale (affects: 7) (dups: 2) (heat: 90)" [High,Invalid]
<duanedesign> in regards to the issue i asked about yesterday. FWIW
<rye> duanedesign, hm, don't really understand current status in that bug report :-/
<duanedesign> writing a blog post on interesting uses for Ubuntu One. If any one cares to review it for me, or has any additional uses for U1 that i did not cover. http://paste.ubuntu.com/453368/
<verterok> mkarnicki: ping
<mkarnicki> verterok: pong
<verterok> mkarnicki: hi
 * mkarnicki was on lunch
<mkarnicki> verterok: hi :) good to see you
<mkarnicki> verterok: how was your weekend :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: please pull from my u1-java-storageprotocol branch, revno 21 is *the one*
<mkarnicki> *-* \o/
<verterok> mkarnicki: good, a lot of rest
<mkarnicki> verterok: great, good to hear :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: I updated the example client and added a OIOExampleClient
<mkarnicki> verterok: lovely!!
<verterok> mkarnicki: tested it with your android app and it seems to be working as expected
<mkarnicki> verterok: omg, you're amazing!
<verterok> mkarnicki: heh, only tested authentication, but all the other stuff should work as the issue was with ssl
<mkarnicki> verterok: I'm happy like crazy ;D
<verterok> mkarnicki: there are a lot of stuff to do, in the protocol client, e.g: handle disconnections and reconnects, etc
<verterok> but it should work ok to keep with the android app devel
<mkarnicki> verterok: I am *so* greatful :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: maybe having parts of that code will enable me to help you with other stuff
<verterok> mkarnicki: it's all the code ;)
<verterok> mkarnicki: I finished the big part of the refactor
<mkarnicki> verterok: if I am able, I'll be happy to do so in my spare time (I have 2 exams coming, but I will be happy to help afterwards :) )
<mkarnicki> verterok: I'm pulling it now :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: tell me one thing, please. each time I pull u1-java-sp I get 80 same errors (which have quick-fix'es, but I don't think it's the proper way to handle that)
<mkarnicki> verterok: let me paste the error
<mkarnicki> Description	Resource	Path	Location	Type
<mkarnicki> Type mismatch: cannot convert from StorageProtocol.AcceptCaps.Builder to boolean	StorageProtocol.java	/ubuntuone-java-storageprotocol/target/generated-sources/com/ubuntuone/storageprotocol	line 14493	Java Problem
<mkarnicki> verterok: cannot convert Builder to boolean, 80 same errors.
<mkarnicki> and it happends after  mvn compile -Dstorageprotocol=/home/mike/src/android/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/
<verterok> mkarnicki: looks like outdated autogenerated stuff
<verterok> mkarnicki: mvn clean compile -Dstorageprotocol=/home/mike/src/android/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/
<mkarnicki> verterok: to be sure, I rm -rf whole u1-java-sp, branched it brand new, and compiled with ^
<mkarnicki> ok
<mkarnicki> verterok: worked ^-^
<verterok> mkarnicki: oh, what version of protobuf are you using?
<verterok> protobuf-compiler?
<verterok> 2.2.x or 2.3.x?
<verterok> oh, ok :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: I gotta get my stuff together, I've got some (caused by me) errors in my project, I'll let you know soon :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: that's such great news!
<verterok> mkarnicki: btw, please pull a small change I just committed that fix a silly error
<mkarnicki> verterok: ok :)
<duanedesign> \8
<mkarnicki> hi duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> haha, i got an error in my exception.log 'We broke the Universe!'
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: hahahahah
<mkarnicki> aquarius: is this exciting or what :D ? verterok has brought some fresh code for us!
 * mkarnicki is very happy
<duanedesign> \o/
<mkarnicki> \o/ !
<mkarnicki> verterok FTW!
<caleb_allen> Hey guys, I'm sure this has been asked a hundred times, but I can't seem to find a clear tutorial. How do I get the folder currently being synced to UO to also sync with my work computer?
<caleb_allen> honk
<aquarius> mkarnicki, excellent. verterok rocks :)
<aquarius> rye, what caleb_allen's asking should just work, shouldn't it?
<aquarius> caleb_allen, rye is the best chap to ask about this :)
<caleb_allen> the info is not in my "Ubuntu One" folder
<caleb_allen> I was just wondering if it is possible. If not then I can restructure 2night.
<caleb_allen> Ah, nvm, I figured it out. Sorry for any bother. You gusy have a great day. :D
<duanedesign> caleb_allen: have you added your work computer to your Ubuntu One Account? Or can you? S
<duanedesign> When someone cancels their Ubuntu One service (free 2GB) how quickly are the files deleted? There is a bug report from a user who is canceling his account, then signing on a few days later to find his files still there.
<spilak> hi
<spilak> all
<spilak> I have got a little problem
<spilak> I have got a 50Gb account
<beuno> hi spilak
<spilak> but cannonical don't deduct my money
<spilak> why?
<spilak> so I don't use my files
<spilak> :-(
<spilak> it's horribel
<spilak> horrible
<beuno> spilak, so you signed up for it, but you haven't been charged?
<spilak> yes
<spilak> but I give my information, and I started to use ubuntu one 2-3 month ago
<spilak> it was perfect
<spilak> but now
<spilak> I don't know what happend
 * beuno brings in mattgriffin 
<mattgriffin> hola
<mattgriffin> spilak: i'll lookup your account
<spilak> mattgriffin, ok
<spilak> thanks
<kab> Hello, I delete accidentally my machines from the web page, so my Ubuntu One in my computer can't connect
<kab> I am trying to add my machine using the https://one.ubuntu.com/support/installation/ but I don't get the step 8
<dobey> kab: open Accessories->Passwords & Encryption Keys if you're on 10.04 and delete the "UbuntuOne token for https:..." that's there, and try again
<kab> dobey, nop
<kab> $ u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login;
<kab> ubuntuone-syncdaemon stopped.
<kab> dobey, thanks :)
<dobey> sure
<j0nr> hey all...i dont seem to have ubuntu one on my computer (10.04) not sure what to do to get it back
<duanedesign> hello j0nr
<duanedesign> dpkg -l ubuntuone-client
<duanedesign> ^^do you get anything running that command in a Terminal
<j0nr> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<j0nr> | Status=Not/Inst/Cfg-files/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<j0nr> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<j0nr> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<j0nr> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<j0nr> ii  ubuntuone-clie 1.2.1-0ubuntu3 Ubuntu One clientdoes that mean something duanedesign ?
<duanedesign> yes it looks like you have it installed
<duanedesign> j0nr: going to the 'Me Menu' > Ubuntu ONe does the Ubuntu One Preferences open?
<j0nr> in nautilus there is no button to sync/connect and there is no applet
<j0nr> ahhh
<duanedesign> j0nr: ahh, yes the applet was replaced by the Ubuntu One Preferences panel in the me menu
<j0nr> its opened the preferences, says sync inprogress...
<j0nr> so do i have to open this everytime to get it to sync?
<duanedesign> j0nr: no. it should auto start
<duanedesign> j0nr: have you added your computer to your Ubuntu ONe account yet?
<j0nr> I added files to ubuntuone folder and they stayed with the padlock symbol.
<j0nr> yeah I have added this computer
<duanedesign> j0nr: can you run in a Terminal the command:   u1sdtool -s
<j0nr> State: LOCAL_RESCAN connection: Not User Not Network description: doing local rescan is_connected: False is_error: False is_online: False queues: IDLE
<j0nr> State: AUTHENTICATE connection: With User With Network description: doing auth dance is_connected: True is_error: False is_online: False queues: WORKING_ON_CONTENT
<duanedesign> j0nr: ok. that one is better
<duanedesign> :)
<j0nr> but the sync never seems to finish
<duanedesign> looks like the service might be a little slow right now. You casn use these commands to check on progress.....
<beuno> yes
<beuno> we've just done a roll out
<beuno> it takes a few hours to get back to normal
<j0nr> ok, i will come back to it tomorrow
<j0nr> thanks for your help :)
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<duanedesign> j0nr: i like to use those commands. Will give you the number of items waiting.
<duanedesign> thanks beuno
<j0nr> ah thats handy, it shows the new data is waiting to go...
<j0nr> cool, cheers again
<duanedesign> j0nr: you can take off the wc -l to get more detailed info on each item
<duanedesign> so for ex:  u1sdtool --waiting-content
<Dante_> Hey there, I've got a tiny bug I need help with; my account tells me my name is "None Dante"
<duanedesign> hello Dante_
<duanedesign> Dante_: i have seen that
<Dante_> Any ideas on how to fix? :)
<duanedesign> Dante_: https://launchpad.net/bugs/578986  This is a server side bug. To work around this issue for now, you can add a second word to the "Full Name" field.
<ubot4> duanedesign: Error: Bug #578986 is private.
<Dante_> duan, you have just saved me a bit of bother! Thank you for your time! :D
<duanedesign> no problem, cheers
<Dante_> Sadly the bug is not accessible to me, but I'l put in your workaround, thanks :)
<duanedesign> beuno: phone sync bugs should be assigned too who, or what group?
<beuno> duanedesign, ubuntuone-web
<beuno> new team!
<duanedesign> beuno: ha! you have already seen the bug i was looking at this morning
<duanedesign> bug  597238
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 597238 in ubuntuone-servers "Setup instructions for Mobile Sync must include information about SSL connection to sync server (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597238
<beuno> :)
#ubuntuone 2010-06-23
<Some_Person> Why do my damn files keep randomly becoming bad/corrupted?
<mkarnicki> oopsy, server slow down. any maintanance currently running?
<beuno> mkarnicki, yeap, wedid a roll out
<beuno> fresh code
<beuno> restarting all the servers makes everything slow down for a few hours
<mkarnicki> just noticed fetching nodes slowed down. aha, I see :) that's good news then!
<mkarnicki> beuno: thanks
<mkarnicki> verterok: beuno: :O servers haven't been that fast since ever
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: things faster i presume :)
<mkarnicki> \o/ :O
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: wow! you are right
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: it's freakin fast
 * mkarnicki is talking about initial connection, auth and root node listing
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: this is awesome
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: it's so awesome it's 4 AM here and I couldn't stay away from my project! xD
<duanedesign> :)
<mkarnicki> crap. have to go to bed. today I'm revising for tomorrows exam ;d
<mkarnicki> nite duanedesign
<mkarnicki> nite everybody!
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: i got stuck on a bug so I am taking a few days off from hacking.
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: oh I see
<duanedesign> hope to get it sorted. frustrating. :)
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: night
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I hope you'll be able to fix it
<duanedesign> thanks cya layer
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I know what you're talking about.. my project was stalled for nearly 2 weeks :/
<mkarnicki> good luck duanedesign ! take care
<mkarnicki> have some rest from it duanedesign  :)
 * mkarnicki waves
<duanedesign> i find myself having to almost relearn some parts of the code.
<duanedesign> 'now why did i do that?' lol
<fabionsantos> \disconnect
<leonel> Hello ..
<leonel> I can't find how to tell ubuntuone  NOT to connect everytime I logon
<leonel> I'd like to control the connects and disconnects to syncronize
<kermiac> leonel: Does un-ticking the 'Ubuntu One' item in System --> Preferences --> Startup Applications work for you?
<leonel> kermiac: Sorry .. I was looking for an option in the ubuntu one preferences ..
<leonel> kermiac: thanks
<leonel> kermiac: I'll try that one
<kermiac> leonel: no probs :)
<duanedesign> hello kermiac
<kermiac> hey there duanedesign :)
<ajenbo> hi, my ubuntu one has been saying syncing in progress or the last 6 houres, i need to format this computer so it would be nice if it would eventually get things done
<ajenbo> during this time it has synced 0 out of 29 files or 28.9MB
<ajenbo> my network upload shows 1,1MB, witch could be attributed to random pings on the network i guess.
<ajenbo> i have tried restarting the computer and client to no avail
<fmanach> hi everyone
<fmanach> I've just cancelled my plan and resubscribe to another free plan (i wanted to reset the whole account). Now I can see that I have "0 bytes Used" but when I click Dashboard or Files, I got "something has gone wrong". I can access notes, contacts and account panels... but neither dashboard nor files. Can somebody know why ?
<Nhdb> hi! I've created an application that uses desktopcouch to store memo's, will this information get synced automagically with UbuntuOne your do I have to do something special on the database?
<rye> Nhdb, the syncing will be performed automatically. Currently not all accounts are enabled for couchdb syncing, the team is working on enabling the access for all user accounts gradually
<Nhdb> rye: I also asked this on the ubuntuforums but I havn't gotten a reply yet, if the contacts and bookmarks services are offline, does that also mean the syncing of all the other programs like gwibber is broken? and if so, shouldn't that be added to the ubuntuone statuspage on the wiki?
<Nhdb> and cool that it syncs automatically
<nUboon2Age> Can someone help me with syncing a phone?
<nUboon2Age> honk
<rye> nUboon2Age, hi, what phone do you have and what problem do you have?
<nUboon2Age> rye: i have a treo 700p and was going to try to use the Treo 750 conduit and see if that works.  But I don't know how to do it.
<nUboon2Age> I see the directions but they don't make sense to me rye:
<nUboon2Age> rye: It says to download the client, but where do I put it and what do I do with it?
<rye> hm
<nUboon2Age> rye: and then under setup instructions it starts by saying "1. Start Funambol (from the Start menu)"  -- Huh?  What Start menu?  Is that a reference to Windows?
<rye> nUboon2Age, let me have a look to see whether I can figure that out. Start menu definitely does not look right
<nUboon2Age> rye: the client is a .cab file .  Does that ring any bells for you?  I know that m$ has some .cab files, but I don't know if its related or not.
<rye> cab = ms cabinet file, so instructions for treo 700p contain info for windows ce?..
<nUboon2Age> rye: hmmm... maybe the 750 is a windoze ce phone.  usually the Palms that are Windoze imprisoned have a W after their name, but maybe not w/ this one.  That would stink.
<rye> nUboon2Age, hm, i am afraid palm treo 750 is windows ce phone
<rye> windows mobile 5
<nUboon2Age> rye: dang.  Well, I tried to sync w/ just the gnome-pilot, but it goes
<nUboon2Age> rye: to sync the addressbook but the phone reports the connection was broken before completion.  I have the exact wording if that would help.
<rye> nUboon2Age, ok, so could you please repeat what you are trying to do and what device you have?
<nUboon2Age> rye: I have a Palm OS based Treo 700p and I want to sync the addressbook to UbuntuOne.
<nUboon2Age> rye: When I go to the Conduit Settings in gnome-pilot for addressbook (aka Contacts) I can set it to
<nUboon2Age> sync with UbuntuOne.  Then I start gpilotd from a terminal to see what its up to, and basically it gets to the point where it would sync the addressbook and nothing more is reported to the terminal.  On the phone side
<nUboon2Age> I get the error message I described above.
<rye> nUboon2Age, unfortunately I am unable to find any confirmation that the funambol / syncml service has the client for palmos. All I find is that only windows mobile phones are supported.
<nUboon2Age> Its not a phone that is specifically listed under 'edit phone sync'.
<rye> teknico, ping, do you know whether PalmOS phones have funambol client / syncml support?
<teknico> rye, hi, not that I know of
<nUboon2Age> rye: I just had the thought that now that i've synced it with Evolution, maybe it will automagically sync Contacts w/ UbuntuOne that way???
<nUboon2Age> rye: teknico: Will syncing w/ Evolution give me an automatic sync w/ UbuntuOne?
<nUboon2Age> rye: teknico: In other words I've synced the Treo 700p with Evolution.  Will Evolution automatically sync w/ UbuntuOne?  Is there something I have to do in order to turn that on?
<teknico> nUboon2Age, you need to sync with a CouchDb-backed address book in Evolution
<rye> nUboon2Age, the contacts you store in Ubuntu One address book will automatically sync to the server-side, however this feature is not enabled for all users - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status#Contacts
<nUboon2Age> teknico: where can I go to find out about syncing w/ a CouchDB-backed address book in Evolution?
<nUboon2Age> rye: teknico: What additional capabilities would having a phone on the Funambol-supported list be giving me?
<nUboon2Age> rye: teknico: When I sync with a supported phone what does it give me?
<teknico> nUboon2Age, when creating an address book, you choose "Type: CouchDb" and "Server: Desktop CouchDb"
<rye> nUboon2Age, you will be able to synchronize the contacts bypassing your computer over the air. And as per syncing w/ a couchDB backend - if you store our contacts in Ubuntu One database (this is a separate db in evolution) then they will eventually be accessible online
<nUboon2Age> rye: So it sounds like you could just with the phone (and no computer involved) sync contacts with UbuntuOne if you have a supported phone.  Did I get that right?
<rye> nUboon2Age, yes, that's right
<nUboon2Age> Thank you for your help, rye and teknico.  Good night...
<teknico> nUboon2Age, you're welcome :-)
<rye> nUboon2Age, you are very welcome, good night!
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> can I persuade somebody to give a session at Ubuntu Developer Week? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep is the preliminary schedule
<mkarnicki> dholbach: developer weeks rock! :)
<dholbach> mkarnicki: yeehaw! up for giving a session?
<dholbach> ;-)
<BlackZ> dholbach: oh! it would be great to give a session
<dholbach> BlackZ: what kind of session? are you going to give one?
<BlackZ> dholbach: I don't know yet, I have to check my TODO -- If I can I will add something ;)
<dholbach> :)
<mkarnicki> dholbach: I would love to give one! But I feel I'd do better on the next UDW or the one after next, when I have more time :)
<benjamin> hi, does anyone know way this .u1conflict files gets created?
<rye> benjamin, in case the client detects that the file is modified on another machine as well as locally upon next sync the remote copy is downloaded and the local copy is moved to u1conflict
<dholbach> mkarnicki: sure :-)
<mkarnicki> dholbach: =)
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<jdobrien> CardinalFang, I totally missed the connection to the inquisition trio
<CardinalFang> CardinalBiggles, Fetch the Comfy Chair!
<CardinalFang> jdo / CardinalBiggles:  my previous IRC nick was funroll-loops, but then Gentoo came along and made me sad.  So, I was trying to join #python one day ....
<CardinalBiggles> hehe
<Flamekebab> it seems things are syncing just fine except my contacts into Evolution. Uploading them from my iPhone works just fine, but it seems Evolution isn't willing to refresh with the new data. Suggestions?
<duanedesign> Flamekebab: Contact Sync is not on for everyone. It is being restored gradually
<Flamekebab> restored? How long has it been off?
<duanedesign> Not sure.
<nUboon2Age> duanedesign: I guess Flamekebab is gone, but in case people ask, rye gave me this URL re: Contacts status: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status#Contacts
<zus> how can i find out what are my previous accounts with out subscribing my pc to ubuntu one ?
<beuno> zus, what do you mean?
<zus> i actually i just went to ubuntu one.com and  uptop it says none jazz logout>>  i know i made an account with jazz there is one other,... how do i find out the details for each account
<zus> im on a freshinstall of 10.04
<zus> i actually much prefer to delete them 2 existing accounts
<beuno> so, the desktop shouldn't have anything to do with the accounts
<beuno> you will have needed a different email address for each account
<beuno> so you should be able to track them down by lookng in your email
<zus> hmm, good idea,... thanks
<rye> zus, are you asking about "none" part of the name ?
<zus> rye yeah..well i guessing i never logged out of jazz,..
<rye> zus, none is actually a bug, it parses your name into "firstname lastname" and since you have specified only jazz it appended "none"... beuno, was there a bug report about "none" part in user names?
<zus> well see, now jazz was one of the times i used ubuntu one, back when i first found out about ubuntu,...then i made another one when i reistalled karmic....since then i've been on kubuntu and i dont remeber what all i had...
<zus> im looking in my mail boxes for anything on ubuntu one,.. honestly i forgot  wich "name" was used for what
<beuno> rye, there is
<beuno> can't find it now
<beuno> but there is
<zus> ok so i found one diggin through my email,...the other i remebered the "jazz" information.
<zus> where can i change things at or remove/delete accounts?
<beuno> zus, https://login.ubuntu.com
<zus> where do i remove accounts?  or rather delete them completely
<duanedesign> zus: https://one.ubuntu.com/account/ view details or make changes
<ljruff> I am running Ubuntu 10.04. My Ubuntu One will not sync with the server. All of my credentials are showing in the preferences window, but the status reads "Disconnected". The connect button is inactive. Does anyone have a fix?
<duanedesign> ljruff: can you open a Terminal and run the command:  u1sdtool -s
<zus> duanedesign,  i went to the site, only im cliced on faqs, and got sidetracked....thanks back on track...
<zus> thank you all, i don think i mentioned it before...
<duanedesign> zus: np
<ljruff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/454117/
<ljruff> duanedesign, http://paste.ubuntu.com/454117/
<duanedesign> ljruff: ok. This came up the other day...
<ljruff> duanedesign, So... I found the secret bug? Do I win a special prize?
<beuno> jdobrien, ^
<beuno>     description: local and server roots are different
<jdobrien> beuno, ?
<jdobrien> beuno, I just logged in, so I don't know what you're talking about
<beuno> jdobrien, http://paste.ubuntu.com/454117/
<beuno> ljruff, is getting that
<beuno> and it occured to me it may be related to your work
<duanedesign> ljruff: i was looking at the logs to see if i could see the workaround
<jdobrien> beuno, who got it?
<beuno> jdobrien, ljruff
<ljruff> duanedesign, Thank you for all your help. I know you are trying. =)
<ljruff> beuno, yes?
<jdobrien> ljruff, are you a new user?
<duanedesign> ljruff: someone came in last week with this error
<ljruff> In IRC? Ubuntu?
<jdobrien> duanedesign, that error normally comes from someone using their computer with a different account than they originally setup ubuntu one with
<jdobrien> ljruff, are you a new Ubuntu One user?
<ljruff> jdobrien, Yes, I connected to a friend's ubuntu one account originally to download a large package, then I removed myself from that account. I thought I cleared it all out before reconnecting with mine.
<ljruff> No, jdobrien
<ajmitch> dobey: ping (about packages)
<jdobrien> ljruff, so the computer where you're getting this error was setup with a different ubuntu one user
<dobey> ajmitch: hi
<ljruff> When I first installed Ubuntu on this computer this morning I originally connected to Friend's Ubuntu One account. I then disconnected from that account and reconnected to My Ubuntu One account.
<ajmitch> dobey: hi, so I'm planning to get the u1 packages into debian & I know that you do most of the work on them anyway
<jdobrien> ljruff, that would be the cause of the problem
<ljruff> jdobrien, How can I fix it?
<dobey> ajmitch: someone already did a lot of work with that... imbrandom i think
<jdobrien> mattgriffin, rye, don't we have instructions somewhere on how to completely remove ubuntu one and reinstall it?
<jdobrien> ljruff, one sec...asking someone :)
<duanedesign> jdobrien: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#How%20do%20I%20completely%20remove%20and%20reinstall%20the%20Ubuntu%20One%20client%20software?
<ajmitch> dobey: yeah I know, I was working with him as well :)
<ljruff> Thank you very much, jdobrien
<dobey> where by 'a lot of work' i mean 'patched it to try and run with python2.6 explicitly'
<duanedesign> ljruff: ^^
<ljruff> Thanks duanedesign
<dobey> ah ok
<jdobrien> ljruff, no problem...good luck :)
<ljruff> Thanks jdobrien
<jdobrien> duanedesign, thanks
<ljruff> I'll let you both know how it works.
<dobey> ajmitch: what do you need then?
<ajmitch> however since then python 2.6 is default in debian
<dobey> nice
<ajmitch> dobey: not so much need, as asking if you'd want to be listed as co-maintainer
<ajmitch> given that there'd probably be some coordination around uploads, making sure that things can be synced or aren't synced across
<dobey> ajmitch: hrmm, so if it's in debian, how does that effect the workflow we have now? i guess. i'm not a DD so i'm not sure what that means to be co-maintainer
<ajmitch> dobey: it wouldn't change a lot without you having upload rights (though in future you could have DM status, like the per-package stuff we have)
<ajmitch> but would help with seeing bugs there, etc
<dobey> so we'd just upload stuff to ubuntu, and it would basicalkly be a reverse sync?
<dobey> ie we push something instead of pull it?
<ajmitch> most likely, yes
<ajmitch> less automated than with ubuntu
<dobey> well, the dependencies list is about to grow a bit
<ljruff> duanedesign, jdobrien, it works perfectly now. Thank you both very much. =)
<ajmitch> dobey: a few new packages that won't be in debian yet?
<dobey> yes
<duanedesign> ljruff: nice! thanks for letting us know how it went. That is helpful in case someone else comes in with that issue
<ljruff> duanedesign, We all have to work together to make Ubuntu as beast as we can. >_> lol
<dobey> ajmitch: a couple which aren't in ubuntu yet :)
<ajmitch> dobey: alright, I'll probably catch up with where it's at over the next couple of days & start getting some of the dependencies in
 * ajmitch can sponsor uploads to either ubuntu or debian as needed :)
<duanedesign> ljruff: definetly.
<dobey> ajmitch: i'm still waiting for a second revu of mocker, and having it uploaded :)
<ajmitch> dobey: right, license issue was fixed in that upload, right?
<dobey> ajmitch: issue? it's just a BSD license now, if you mean the previous confusion with PSF by "issue' :)
<ajmitch> dobey: yeah, that issue :)
<ajmitch> the sort of thing that some archive admins might jump on
<dobey> well, as soon as mocker is in, i can at least work on getting the duplicate mocker.py files pulled out of all our other projects where we use it :)
<ajmitch> just pulling it from revu now
<dobey> sweet
<ajmitch> looks simple enough
<ajmitch> dobey: mocker uploaded, now an archive admin can stare at it for a bit
<dobey> ajmitch: yay, thanks!
<dobey> later, time to get away from the computer for a while
<beuno> ajmitch,
<beuno> mattgriffin, could you take a peak at bug #597873?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 597873 in ubuntuone-servers "Unable to access files through website (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597873
<mattgriffin> beuno: ok
<beuno> I'm not sure if it's a known issue or not
<beuno> and it started happening for him after our roll out
<mattgriffin> beuno: hmm... first i've heard of this.
 * mattgriffin tests
<mattgriffin> beuno: hmm... went to production but was redirected to edge dashboard.
<mattgriffin> beuno: is this expected? are there special settings for our internal team?
<ajmitch> beuno: hm?
<beuno> mattgriffin, yes
<beuno> all ~canonical get redirected to edge
<beuno> ajmitch, typo, sorry
<mattgriffin> ok
<ajmitch> fwiw, I'm not affected by the same issue (and have no edge redirects)
<beuno> thanks ajmitch
<beuno> I think there's something wierd with his SSO account, but I don't really know
<mattgriffin> beuno: i wonder if the user sees similar behavior when logging into LP
<beuno> good question
<beuno> he did manage to file the bug!
<duanedesign> desktopcouch is giving me :   AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'makefile'
#ubuntuone 2010-06-24
<zus> if one has to subscribe then there is no ubuntu one account yet correct? i am able to login with my old email and my name does come up but i go to https://one.ubuntu.com/plans/ page
<beuno> yes
<zus> ok  now when i entered my name  and email address, it lists sites lst authenticated with the days,..how do i remove that info?
<zus> sweet, i found all three - now to remove two of the not used accounts. thanks  guys..3
<zus> ya cant use the music downloads for the free 2gig accounts? can ya?
<duanedesign> yes
<duanedesign> zus: you can access the music store with the 2gb account.
<zus> in my little window from the memenu its greyed out under services, -
<duanedesign> zus: the package that has the plugin is:  sudo apt-get install rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store
<zus> so the music is it free or pay for play? i just found out about the music im looking it up now
<zus> duanedesign,  shiny, thanks - brb,..
<duanedesign> zus: its a DRM free music store. the songs are like 77-99 cents a piece
<duanedesign> zus: there are some free downloads
<zus> is is like the radio type section thats there now?
<duanedesign> zus: you can see which artists and albums have free tracks here http://us.7digital.com/cms/free-downloads-usa/free-downloads.aspx
<duanedesign> zus: that is where you find it yes
<duanedesign> in the left column of Rhythmbox
<zus> appearently i already had it installed...:)
<zus> WOW chickenfoot! the melvins?! dead kennedys and a bunch i never even heard of.. how do i buy these ?
<zus> is one limited on how many free tracks one can down load? or is 7digital something different from ubuntuone?
<overclocker> hi, my couchdb is not working, so ubuntuone doesn't work, anyone could help me please
<rye> aquarius, are you using rhythmbox? Do you have assisted technology/accessibility turned on?
<aquarius> I am, and I don't know, respectively
<aquarius> how do I find out
<rye> aquarius, quick question - when you adjust the volume using multimedia keys does rhythmbox hang?
<aquarius> no; itworks fine for me
<aquarius> I'm using lucid, though.
<aquarius> I don't know how to know about accessibility settings. I assume I could poke through System > Preferences to find out?
<aquarius> hm. "Enable assistive technologies" is ticked in system > preferences > assistive technologies
<rye> aquarius, if you enable accessibility through system/preferences/assistive technologies then rhythmbox will hang if you start changing sound volume when it has focus. Also all other gtk apps hang as well
<aquarius> nope. I have that enabled, and my volume hardware keys work fine, even with rhythmbox focused.
<rye> aquarius, x86 or x86-64  ?
<aquarius> x86
<CardinalFang> aquarius, rodrigo_, has rhythmbox' automatic install of codecs ever worked?
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang, it used to, I think
<aquarius> it should work. What's not working about it?
<CardinalFang> I'm testing a patch, and both the new code and the old code say the same thing at the end, "There was a problem installing, sorry. ..."
<CardinalFang> rodrigo_, aquarius, if you remove your codec package(s) and try it, let me know.  I have to transport the kid to school soon.
<CardinalFang> rodrigo_, aquarius, there's this bug
<CardinalFang> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/+bug/594450
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 594450 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "rhytmbox unable to download the mp3 codecs (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Low,Confirmed]
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang, ok, I'll try
<CardinalFang> but I don't know if that's the same problem.  Even after the patch, something is screwwy.
<CardinalFang> rodrigo_, aquarius, I have the new post-patch plugin in my PPA, for testing after the other end.
<CardinalFang> https://edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/+archive/u1-experimental
<rodrigo_> ok
<CardinalFang> After patch, I see that it does install "gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3", but that message still appears.
<CardinalFang> Okay, AFK now.
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang, hmm, it might be the invalid signature thing I get when running apt-get update always
<rodrigo_> so, it installs fine, but raises an error
<rodrigo_> I'll have a try at both versions after lunch, now need to go cooking :)
<wayeast> hello all
<wayeast> i would like to throw out a general question about sharing files on ubuntu one.  is it possible for someone to share files or share a folder with another person, then relinquish write permissions, or even ownership, of those files or folder?
<wayeast> the situation i have in mind is of students submitting their work to a teacher by sharing a folder with teacher.  But students would have to be able to give up ownership of their shared files/folder to teacher for this to be worth anything.
<wayeast> by "give up ownership" i mean making it impossible for the student to modify or delete files once they have been submitted.  Ideally, they should still be able to read them (in order to get the teacher's comments)
<jdobrien> wayeast, if the teacher copied the files out of the share. It would work
<jdobrien> wayeast, but unfortunately, once a share is created, the permissions can't change, the share can be revoked complely though
<wayeast> jdobrien: thanks.  but as i understand, it is the original sharer, and only them, who can revoke sharing.  is this right?
<jdobrien> wayeast, if you share something with me, I can later delete the share too
<wayeast> jdobrien: i see.  so that means that BOTH the one who initiated the share AND the one with whom a file is shared have read/write privileges?
<jdobrien> no
<jdobrien> deleting the share and deleting the files are two different things
<jdobrien> a share is only a reference to a folder, but deleting the share does not delete the folder
<wayeast> jdobrien: ok, so person A can initiate a share, person B accept, then person B revoke the share, keeping the shared files on their hard drive?
<jdobrien> wayeast, yes.
<wayeast> ok thanks
<wayeast> jdobrien: do you know if there are any plans/any way to make such a scenario possible in ubuntu one?
<jdobrien> wayeast, you mean giving up ownership?
<wayeast> yes
<jdobrien> wayeast, I doubt it. sounds like a very rare need since there are different ways to accomplish the same thing
<wayeast> different ways, meaning other filesharing programs?
<wayeast> not filesharing -- things like U1?
<CardinalFang> rodrigo_, that rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music- package in my PPA does indeed work for new installations.  I verified it in virtualbox.
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang, and not for already existing installs?
<CardinalFang> rodrigo_, I don't know that yet.  I don't have any lucid boxes.
<CardinalFang> I'm re-testing with it.
<duanedesign> morning all
<rye_> duanedesign, morning!
<duanedesign> rye_: i asked [b]euno the other day about mobile sync bugs and what team they should be assigned to. Unfortunately i did not write it down :P  I think it was ubuntuone-web?
<rye_> duanedesign, yep, mobile/web team = ubuntuone-web
<duanedesign> I will update the wiki page that references the Ubuntu One Teams unless some one sees a reason not too. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs/WorkFlow#Assignment
<CardinalFang> rodrigo_, on 10.04, I don't see a problem with the codecs at all.  Works for me, with and without this patch.
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang, yeah, I remembered it used to work on lucid for me
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang, but then, it's broken for maverick or what?
<CardinalFang> rodrigo_, I suspected the "partner" archive was broken in some way, but I guess not.
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang, hmm, there were missing 64bits packages once I tried, although there should be now bot 32 and 64, have you checked what the user has?
<CardinalFang> rodrigo_, yes, 64-bit user.
<rodrigo_> and there's a 64bit package on the partnet repo, right?
<CardinalFang> I don't know.  I didn't consider word size until now.  Looking.
<rodrigo_> well, once I tried, since I was on 64bit, it just tried to install the package for that, and since there wasn't, it failed
<rodrigo_> is the user on maverick?
<CardinalFang> yes.
<rodrigo_> there seems to be a maverick-64bit repo
<Daedylus> Can someone assist me with a download problem? I purchased a track through the Ubuntu One music store several days ago and its stuck on the "Queued..." message. 7digital tech support suggested its because of an ampersand character in the filename.
<rodrigo_> hmm, or not:
<rodrigo_> $ apt-cache policy gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<rodrigo_> gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3:
<rodrigo_>   Installed: 0.10.14.debian-1
<rodrigo_>   Candidate: 0.10.14.debian-1
<rodrigo_>   Version table:
<rodrigo_>  *** 0.10.14.debian-1 0
<rodrigo_>         500 http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/universe Packages
<rodrigo_>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang, what's the bug # again?
<CardinalFang> rodrigo_, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/+bug/594450
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 594450 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "rhytmbox unable to download the mp3 codecs (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Low,Confirmed]
<CardinalFang> rodrigo_, right, so the old plugin was "gstreamer0.10-fluendo-plugins-mp3-partner".
<CardinalFang> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang, ah, we indeed need to install that one, afaik, right aquarius?
<CardinalFang> rodrigo_, I don't think so.  Either the one in universe or the one in the partner pkg.
<aquarius> we need to install the partner one, yes
<CardinalFang> Both work, at least for 10.04 and for 32-bit.
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang, there was some legal thing, that's why we need to install the partner one
<CardinalFang> Oh.
<rodrigo_> ok, so the problem seems to be a missing gstreamer0.10-fluendo-plugins-mp3-partner package for maverick
<CardinalFang> Then this patch is wrong?  It drops the partner archive addition and installs from universe instead.
<rodrigo_> right?
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang, yeah, seems so
<CardinalFang> Maybe we should send this up to Legal to make sure.
<rodrigo_> aquarius already knows afaik
<aquarius> which patch?
<aquarius> we need to install the version from partner.
<rodrigo_> aquarius, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/+bug/594450
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 594450 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "rhytmbox unable to download the mp3 codecs (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Low,Confirmed]
<rodrigo_> $ apt-cache policy gstreamer0.10-fluendo-plugins-mp3-partner
<rodrigo_> W: Unable to locate package gstreamer0.10-fluendo-plugins-mp3-partner
<aquarius> yeah, that patch can't be used; we need to install the version from partner
<aquarius> is that because you're on maverick?
<rodrigo_> aquarius, yes, seems so
<CardinalFang> Huh.  So archive update, perhaps.  Looking.
<aquarius> k, so it needs to be in the maverick partner repository
<aquarius> I#ll ping the dude about it :)
<CardinalFang> Oh, good.
<CardinalFang> We don't have a bug assignment for the archives, do we?
<aquarius> pinged the guy responsible :)
<CardinalFang> Excellent.
<Daedylus> Can someone assist me with a download problem?
<aquarius> policy is that partner packages are not migrated to the new distro repos until beta1
<aquarius> but we're looking to fix it
<CardinalFang> Ah.  I'll update the bug, aq.  What's a concise reason for not using the universe plugin?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, rodrigo_, the bloke responsible is iamfuzz
<rodrigo_> ok
<Daedylus> Can someone assist me with a download problem? 7digital support referred me here.
<duanedesign> hello dendrobates
<duanedesign> oops sorry
<duanedesign> hello Daedylus
<Daedylus> Hi
<Daedylus> I purchased a track through the Ubuntu One music store several days ago and its stuck on the "Queued..." message. 7digital tech support suggested its because of an ampersand character in the filename.
<duanedesign> Daedylus: what seems to be the problem
<duanedesign> Daedylus: ok
<duanedesign> alecu: ^^
<alecu> hi duanedesign, we should ask pfibiger about it; I'm working on the ubuntuone user interface right now
<alecu> pfibiger, ^^^^
<duanedesign> alecu: thank you :)
<alecu> duanedesign, thank you!!!
<Daedylus> duanedesign: let me correct my previous statement. The ampersand is not in the filename. It's in the name of the album, hence the folder being created.
<pfibiger> Daedylus: let's get that sorted for you. What's the song title?
 * CardinalFang hopes it's embarassing.
<dobey> Waka Waka Waka
<dobey> every time i see that song title, all i can think of is the muppets band
<CardinalFang> Okay, confession time:  I have a Lily Allen tune in my library.
<duanedesign> ha ha. Music Library confessions
<CardinalFang> pfibiger, your turn.
<dobey> who is Lily Allen?
<dobey> is that Beyonce's real name?
<CardinalFang> Pop.  Glittery, over-mixed pop.
<dobey> ah, like beyonce, but not as popular
<rye> duanedesign, it looks like in Maverick the client is a bit broken - bug #598168, users will need to install ubuntu-sso-client
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 598168 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-client must depend on ubuntu-sso-client (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/598168
<CardinalFang> dobey, http://ubuntuone.com/p/7v7/
<dobey> ah
<dobey> that's not too bad
<duanedesign> kermiac: FYI see rye's comment ^^
<Daedylus> duanedesign: Were you able to get anywhere with my problem?
<duanedesign> Daedylus:  pfibiger will be able to help you
<duanedesign> Daedylus: what was the song title?
<Daedylus> duanedesign: Never mind, I see it went through. If it was something you did, thanks!
<duanedesign> great Daedylus!
<dobey> i ♥ problems that fix themselves
<pfibiger> dobey, duanedesign: we did fix it.
<pfibiger> and we're setting it up so that it will fix itself a few times a day, until the underlying problem is truly solved
<dobey> shhh, a magician never tells his secrets!
<gnomefreak> why does it say on all Nautilus windows im not synced to Ubuntu1 but when i try to enable it it tells me i cant
<gnomefreak> and how do i get rid of it if there is no way to do it
<duanedesign> gnomefreak: I think there is a bug report on the Nautilus extension showing the wrong state.
<gnomefreak> duanedesign: thanks, ill see if i can find it a bit later/tomorrow
<duanedesign> gnomefreak: if i come across it i will let you know
<gnomefreak> duanedesign: thanks
<mkarnicki> hi duanedesign :)
<mkarnicki> servers up? there's maintanance or I have a bug :D
 * beuno votes for bug
 * duanedesign looking
<mkarnicki> beuno: ;)
<mkarnicki> Android is nasty..
<beuno> I can't believe that
<beuno> unless it's made of software
<mkarnicki> before it dismisses "Connecting" Dialog and shows "Authenticating", u1-storage client thread steals from UI Thread, and
<mkarnicki> it authenticates before "Authenticating" dialog pops ;]
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: yeah, looks ok here
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: thanks :)
<duanedesign> :)
<mkarnicki> guess I should leave those dialogs for now and focus on real stuff.
<mkarnicki> for starters, I'll have some sandwitches :D
 * mkarnicki fetches some food from kitchen
<nullspace_work> anyone else having issues with signing into the ubuntu one iphone app
 * beuno checks
<nullspace_work> yes I am typing in the right username password
<beuno> nullspace_work, have you synced before?
 * rye checks syncml...
<nullspace_work> beuno: not on the iphone but on my desktop yes
 * rye confirms that syncml works
<beuno> nullspace_work, and have you generated your mobile user/pass for it?
<beuno> in https://one.ubuntu.com/phones/
<nullspace_work> there is a mobile username password seperate from the one you use to get onto the site?
<beuno> yes
<nullspace_work> beuno: not sure why having two different usernames and passwords makes and sense of any kind for the same service
<snap-l> Is there a way to tell what Ubuntu One is trying to sync?
<snap-l> I seem to have something big going through my tiny upload pipe
<beuno> nullspace_work, it doesn't make sense, no. It's a technical limitation we haven't managed to get around yet
<dobey> u1sdtool --current-transfers
<snap-l> dobey: Thanks
<snap-l> Curious why it's trying to resync some files that it previous synced.
<dobey> it thinks they changed
<dobey> or it thinks it didn't finish syncing them perhaps
<dobey> not sure exactly :)
<snap-l> Yeah, no worries.
<snap-l> That's a handy command, though. Thank you!
<dobey> sure
<snap-l> Also, when are contacts going to be live? :)
<dobey> and --waiting-content will show you what it intends to sync
<dobey> (which if you have a lot of files, may be a VERY large list)
<beuno> snap-l, are you using evolution for contacts?
<snap-l> Yes
<beuno> we're working in enabling it for everyone these next weeks
<beuno> it's working for some users, but we haven't opened it up for everyone yest
<beuno> *yet
<nullspace_work> beuno: thanks, when I am less busy I might want to see if I can help get around that limitation
<snap-l> Any way to put my name in the hat to getit enabled? :)
<snap-l> I promise I'll file bug reports. :)
<beuno> nullspace_work, we have a plan to do so!  hopefully for Maverick
<nullspace_work> cool
<beuno> snap-l, unfortunately it's not by user, rather it's by userid
<snap-l> Ah, by ranges?
<beuno> yes
<beuno> we're doing all kinds of upgrades
<snap-l> No worries, then.
<beuno> and as they kick in, we can open up replication to more users
<snap-l> Thanks for the tips, and thanks for a great service!
<beuno> :)
<beuno> we hope to not have to turn replication off ever again after this upgrade
<overclocker> hi, my couchdb is not working, so ubuntuone doesn't start, anyone could help me please
<rye> overclocker, what distribution are you running?
<overclocker> 10.04
<overclocker> fresh install
<snap-l> Interesting: I restarted Ubuntu One to change the bandwith limits, and it restarted the transfer from scratch
<snap-l> Any possibility for using something like rsync?
<beuno> snap-l, it probably didn't restart the transfer from scratch
<beuno> once it uploads a file, it shouldn't be uploading it again
<dobey> we're looking into providing versioning and diff-based transfers in future versions, though probably not for a while will that happen, since it's a vary large amount of work :)
<snap-l> It's sure acting like it's uploading it again. :)
<beuno> snap-l, you could install magicicada to see the progress
<beuno> https://edge.launchpad.net/~chicharreros/+archive/ppa
<beuno> it's available in that PPA
<beuno> and should give you a nicer visual report of what's going on
<snap-l> OK, this is nuts... the file is re-uploading again
<williamlfs>  How do I add a computer to my ubuntu one account, the tutorial says "click on the add this computer button" but does not specify where it is
<williamlfs> Im using 9.10
#ubuntuone 2010-06-25
<mkarnicki> verterok: http://ubuntuone.com/p/7x0/ first file list fetch using ContentProvider on Android :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: I'll be going now, it's 3:51 AM here. just wanted to share :) bye bye!
<mkarnicki> nite all :)
<beuno> mkarnicki, you rock!
<Chipaca> beuno: you're long gone, right?
<kermiac> thanks for the info duanedesign, seems this is has already been fixed by [r]odrigo :)
<wgrant> Is CouchDB going to return at some point?
<wgrant> It's been nearly two months, hasn't it?
<kermiac> wgrant: bug 585530 - see Martin's comment (18). They're working on it. It is currently re-enabled for some users (the 'first batch') & they are hoping to have it enabled for everyone over the next few weeks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 585530 in ubuntuone-servers "Desktopcouch Replication is disabled - evolution contacts and bookmarks are not syncing (affects: 42) (dups: 4) (heat: 272)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585530
<chrowe> can anyone suggest good instructions for getting an ami running on an Ubuntu Private Cloud
<mkarnicki> beuno: thanks \^_^/
<beuno> mkarnicki, heya
<mkarnicki> beuno: hello ^ ^
<mkarnicki> beuno: late morning here for me hyhyhy :>
<beuno> it looks like you're making a lot of progress!
<mkarnicki> beuno: I was pretty excited to see what you saw on that screen shot. that's very close to next milestone, which was delayed so much
<mkarnicki> beuno: implemented ContentProvider this night! it serves the fetched files to the database, and a database cursor makes sure the list displays current directory \o/
<mkarnicki> by fetched files I mean node, hash, etc. the file's will be downloaded (at first) on demand, naturally
<beuno> right
<beuno> I was going to ask you about that
<mkarnicki> beuno: ask whatever you like =)
<beuno> so you'll ask for certain files, and they'll download
<beuno> and you'll keep a reference to the files that where downloaded (showing green ticks or something)
<mkarnicki> beuno: at first, a user can tap a file and download it, then starr it for regular sync (sync service, last stage of gsoc project)
<mkarnicki> beuno: correct
<beuno> aeesome
<beuno> and how about downloading a whole folder?
<mkarnicki> before I have those green ticks if will work like that: the user taps a file -> if it wasn't downloaded before *or* there's a new version of it, it's redownloaded
<mkarnicki> beuno: you will be able to starr a folder, and it will be downloading in the background
<mkarnicki> beuno: wait..
<mkarnicki> beuno: that may not be a good idea
<mkarnicki> beuno: downloading and starring is something different
<mkarnicki> beuno: starring had the intention to keep that folder in sync
<mkarnicki> beuno: well, I guess for now we'll leave it that way (after it downloads, you can un-starr it), however
<mkarnicki> beuno: you know that the project will be evolving over time, so no worries. we'll make it rock1
<mkarnicki> *rock! xD
<beuno> :)
<beuno> so, starring something that hasn't been downloaded, should download it, no?
<mkarnicki> beuno: corrent. and keep in sync.
<mkarnicki> beuno: so maybe it is a way out actually.
<mkarnicki> beuno: you wanna download a folder, starr it. when it's done, and you don't wanna sync it, unstarr it - and it's still there, sitting happily :D
<beuno> yeap
<mkarnicki> beuno: yes, I think that was my intention. download's on demand are regularly single files
<mkarnicki> beuno: like a pdf or a spreedsheet
<mkarnicki> beuno: whereas downloading folder full of pictures/music over wifi
<mkarnicki> beuno: would classify as a task for syncing.
<mkarnicki> crap my hand hurts, I slept on it ;d
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> semi-last-call: UDW sessions up for grabs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep
 * popey honks
<popey> i cant recall who I spoke to last time, sorry, wondered if someone could delete the four notes in my notes sync doofer on u1?
<popey> because they all have funny file names and the web site breaks out in OOPS when i try to view (let alone delete) the notes
<rye> popey, we are unable to remove the notes since we don't have the access to user data, let me find the script that was used to add trash cans to all notes
<popey> rye: do i need to ask a question or file a bug on lp?
<rye> popey, nope, found one, testing,...
<popey> ok
<rye> CSRF protection...
<rye> popey, this will take 5 more minutes :)
<popey> no hurry :)
<rye> popey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/455025/
<rye> popey, please navigate to /notes/ and paste that long long line to your firefox location bar and press enter
<rye> popey, if that does not work, could you please check whether it works on https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/notes/ ?
<popey> where do I put the javascript? replacing the entire url?
<rye> popey, yup
<popey> hmm, using chrome, didnt work. will switch to ff
<rye> popey, let me test it in chrome
<popey> tried in ff, nothing happened
<popey> what should I expect to see?
<popey> tried ff on one.ubuntu.com and edge.one.ubuntu.com
<popey> ff 3.6.3 on windows btw
<rye> popey, so you navigated to https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/notes/ in firefox, then replaced the location entry w/ that js line and it did nothing? It should have added the trash can icons to every note
<popey> nope, nothing
<popey> I'll disable extensions
<rye> popey, the line should read javascript: at the beginning and void(0); at the end, right?
<popey> yup
<popey> sorry, i realise this must be frustrating as you can't see my screen
<popey> but I have exactly as you describe, and when i press enter in the location bar, nothing happens
<popey> nothing visible anyway
<popey> tested with no extensions
<rye> popey, ok, lets fallback to previous version - https://one.ubuntu.com/notes/ then run the line from http://paste.ubuntu.com/448161/
<popey> that worked
<popey> i see trash cans now
<popey> get an oops when i delete
<popey> OOPS-ID-1637appserverZfADCaFEbGadEEJdEadFfbJcDJGFDGBIA176746
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<rye> :-/
<rye> popey, ok, let me sync the logs
<popey> yeah, i suspect its the name of the file still
<popey> the notes have ( and ) and ' in the names
<popey> and spaces
<beuno> rye, if he has a low ID, maybe we can fix this in replication?
<rye> popey, but removal uses uuid only, the title is not really helpful
<rye> popey, hm, is replication working for you?
<popey> the uuid has odd chars in it
<popey> i.e. the url for a note is:-
<popey> "https://one.ubuntu.com/notes/edit/29fb5144-83d5-4e26-bd4c-85178f80e347%20(hactar%27s%20conflicted%20copy%202010-01-08)"
<popey> or do you mean an internal UUID rather than tomboy UUID?
<popey> rye: i am not using replication because I am trying to clean up all my tomboy installs and start again
<rye> aha, ID!
<rye> popey, i seem to remember that ....
<popey> at the moment i can sync (last time I tried) and can delete the notes in tomboy, but they "reappear" (i guess because they dont delete on the server)
<rye> popey, let me doublecheck
<popey> sorry about this
<rye> popey, no no no, there is something wrong with handling the ids
<rye> popey, the couchdb cannot retrieve such document...
<rye> and the reason is the apostrophe...
<rye> no, the proxy seems to not dealing properly with the spaces
<rye> beuno, that's couchdb/ubuntuone issue, IDs containing whitespace cannot be retrieved via futon and couchdb frontend does not seem to escape the request properly...
<beuno> rye, ah, that's interesting
<rye> beuno, since that id created by dropbox (files were renamed due to conflicts) tomboy decided that it is ok to use it. And then our server side breaks on that
<popey> it is a somewhat niche issue :)
 * beuno thinks
<rye> popey, are you trying to remove all notes?
<popey> yes
<beuno> that's easier!
<popey> happy for you to delete them if necessary
<beuno> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/Troubleshooting?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ubuntuone-couchdb-query
<rye> beuno, using windows
<beuno> get that
<beuno> ah
<beuno> what is popey doing using windows?  :)
 * popey is at work :(
<popey> i can do it on ubuntu when I get home
<popey> or if you re-engineer U1 so it doesn't depend on gui things I could do it on an ubuntu server ;)
<beuno> python ubuntuone-couchdb-query --http-method=DELETE notes
<beuno> that'll do the trick
<rye> popey, well, if you have replication enabled then it is pretty simple, you just need to generate proper OAuth header and then it is pretty much plain HTTP(S)
<rye> popey, what is the email you used to register for ubuntuone ?
<popey> I am pretty sure we tried this last time
<popey> alan@popey.com
<popey> I will try when I get home though, thanks beuno
<beuno> popey, and file a bug to be able to delete all your data from the web ui
<beuno> assign it to ubuntuone-web
<beuno> and we'll fix it in the future
<popey> thats a good point
<popey> i had a load of notes to delete
<popey> it was painful
<popey> also, the bug where the trash can moves is annoying when you're deleting a lot of notes! :D
<beuno> I can fix that too
<popey> right, home time, thanks guys, sorry for taking lots of your time on a silly bug :D
<popey> have a good weekend
<rye> popey, trash moves where?
<beuno> popey, thanks for finding the bug!
<popey> below the note
<rye> popey, i.e. trash can moves where?
<rye> popey, ah, is that the same on edge.one.ubuntu.com ?
<popey> and if you're not pixel accurate you click the _next_ note, not the trash can
<popey> no, on o.u.c
<rye> popey, because on edge there is a new shiney stylesheet that happened to have fixed that too
<popey> er
<popey> looks worse on edge :D
 * popey gets a screenshot
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/u1.png
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/u2.png
<beuno> yeap
<beuno> I have a bug about that
<beuno> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/552501
<beuno> oh
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 552501 in ubuntuone-servers "Cannot remove a note with long title - Trash can runs away (affects: 4) (heat: 20)" [Medium,Fix released]
<beuno> but it's fixed released
<popey> ah ok
<popey> what about the scrollbar?
<beuno> new bug, it seems
<beuno> we should truncate
<popey> sorry, i sounded a bit rude then
<beuno> popey, not at all
<beuno> I was thinking out loud
<beuno> we need a new bug
<beuno> get that trash can to stay put!
<rye> WHAT?
<rye> overflow: scroll?
<rye> hm, on the other hand how can we break such long string?
<beuno> just truncate it in the middle
<duanedesign> rye: by any chance have you seen this error in replication.log before? http://paste.ubuntu.com/455058/
<rye> IOError? that looks like gnome keyring connection thing
<mkarnicki> beuno: how does ubuntu-preferences get account info (name, mail, plan)? is it an http request?
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: hi =) you know anything about that one ^ ?
<rye> mkarnicki, yes, see http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-account-info
<mkarnicki> oh, thanks rye ^-^ !
<mkarnicki> rye: link broken ?
<rye> mkarnicki, yes
<rye> mkarnicki, yes, see http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/ubuntuone-account-info
<mkarnicki> looks good for me, but google throws bla blah
<mkarnicki> rye: thanks :)
<mkarnicki> rye: sweeet =D thank you!!
<mkarnicki> beuno, duanedesign: rye answered with a python script, thanks :)
<rye> guys
<beuno> he always does!
<rye> beuno, our second couchdb shard appears to be non-cooperative now
<rye> erm
<pavan> d
<pavan> how to use irc
<Tavitux> hola buenas tardes
#ubuntuone 2010-06-26
<mkarnicki> verterok: have a look please http://paste.ubuntu.com/455218/ I'll retry in the meantime.
<mkarnicki> verterok: strange.. worked this time. I don't why I hit that one.
<duanedesign> hello kermiac_
<kermiac_> hey duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> last couple of days i have been trying to close some old bugs
<kermiac_> yeah, I saw that. I think it's a good idea
<duanedesign> i noticed a lot of the bugs under ubuntu/Ubuntu One are more likely to be assigned to someone than the 'upstream' Ubuntu One bugs
<duanedesign> might just be how i am searching for them, :P
<kermiac_> I hadn't really noticed that, but to be honest I wasn't really looking for it. Yes, it could be - Launchpad search is *really* painful. I resort to using google to search for bugs - it works a *lot* better
<duanedesign> lol, yeah that is a good idea 'google'. The GMANE search is pretty good.
<kermiac_> duanedesign: I use this in google - site:bugs.launchpad.net "enter search term here"
<wligtenb> Hi, whenever I rename a conflict file to its original name, it immediately is turned into a conflict file again. How do I resolve this?
<duanedesign> wligtenb: that is strange
<duanedesign> what type of file is it wligtenb ?
<wligtenb> duanedesign: it is a java file, it contains code which has changed in multiple places. So that might be a cause of merge conflicts
<duanedesign> wligtenb: is it a BZR directory?
<wligtenb> duanedesign: no, I was considering to do that in the future. Does that causes problems?
<wligtenb> duanedesign: mmm, apparently it was still synchronising, at this moment there is a normal .java file as well.
<wligtenb> Let's see if that is the correct one
<duanedesign> wligtenb: i have not tried bzr, but i have heard their might be issues
<wligtenb> duanedesign: the normal .java file is outdated
<duanedesign> wligtenb: so it was still syncing and it changed on disk, you think?
<wligtenb> duanedesign: maybe... it was probably syncing while I opened Eclipse. And eclipse whined about it not being there, but only the .conflict was there at that time...
<duanedesign> wligtenb: a couple of commands, on Lucid, that can give you more info...
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --waiting-metadata
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --waiting-content
<wligtenb> ok thanks. Will check those first before taking action :)
<duanedesign> those can be good for judging 'progress'
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<duanedesign> that will give you the number of items waiting
<duanedesign> which should decrease over time ;)
<duanedesign> unrelated to your question, but a good way to see if things are stuck
<mkarnicki> Hi guys, I got this error:
<mkarnicki> E/AndroidU1.Main(  290): java.net.UnknownHostException: Host is unresolved: one.ubuntu.com:443
<mkarnicki> E/AndroidU1.Main(  290): 	at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:1037)
<mkarnicki> E/AndroidU1.Main(  290): 	at org.apache.harmony.luni.internal.net.www.protocol.http.HttpConnection.<init>(HttpConnection.java:62)
<mkarnicki> any guesses why?
<mkarnicki> it may not be fault of U1 though.
<mkarnicki> the app works fine on Android 1.5, but not 2.1
 * mkarnicki looks into it
<zcf115> 是不是中文的?
<mkarnicki> anybody has Android phone + Android SDK installed? I need a beta beta run on Android 2.0+ with debugging on
<funkyHat> So ubuntu one has decided to put one of those little alerts in *every single nautilus window* telling me whether the folder I'm looking at is enabled or disabled in Ubuntu one.
<funkyHat> Pretty obnoxious
<duanedesign> funkyHat: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<funkyHat> duanedesign: 10.10
<mkarnicki> 10.10 here and nothing like that o_O I'll upgrade.
<mkarnicki> can't help. i use some simple-nautilus mod or something.. if I could remember what it was :)..
<mkarnicki> anyone has Android phone + Android SDK installed? I need a beta beta run on Android 2.0+ with debugging on
<funkyHat> mkarnicki: I have a G1 with 2.1 on it... I've got the sdk but haven't actually used it so I might need a couple of hints ⡈)
<mkarnicki> funkyHat: ooo cool! have 5 minutes for me and AndroidU1 alfa alfa beta run :) ?
<funkyHat> mkarnicki: yep
<mkarnicki> funkyHat: sent you priv msg :)
<ABCD1234> Does Ubuntuone work behind a Proxy?
<duanedesign> hello ABCD1234
<ABCD1234> Hi duanedesign
<ABCD1234> Am sorry if i feel a lilttle odd.. I dont know the ethics of using IRC Chat and Help.
<ABCD1234> I guess you just enter and ask a Question.
<duanedesign> ABCD1234: yep
<duanedesign> usually its best just to ask your question and if someone knows they will speak(or type) up
<ABCD1234> Thanks! :)
<duanedesign> there was talk of adding proxy support at the last UDS
<duanedesign> not sure what the status of that is
<duanedesign> however one user did get it to work, i believe
<duanedesign> i have not tried it but the blog post is:  http://popey.com/blog/2010/02/25/proxies-in-the-way-of-testing/
<ABCD1234> Yeah! I read a few bug reports that said it will be added soon and they were from 2009 so i thought if it is added or not coz for me UbuntuOne is not working.
<ABCD1234> thanks, let me try it.
<ABCD1234> Well, the article tells about sort of bypassing the proxy by tunneling traffic.
<ABCD1234> and that to a rmeote pre-configured host.
<ABCD1234> not possiblle for me.
<ABCD1234> The error i get is : [errno socket error] [errno 1] .....GET_SERVER_HELLO: unknown protocol
<ABCD1234> is this because of the Proxy I am behind? or something else? ANYONE!
<duanedesign> i think it is
#ubuntuone 2010-06-27
<ABCD1234> ahhh! ahve to wait than... Thanks for the Help <dunaedesign>:-)
<ABCD1234> opps.. <duanedesign>*
<bitsink> linux on a laptop?
<mkarnicki> dead silence on Sundays evening
<mkarnicki> :)
<mkarnicki> feels strange ;d
 * mkarnicki hacks AndroidU1
#ubuntuone 2011-06-20
<duanedesign> morning alll
<karni> yo my man, duanedesign !
 * mandel walking dog
<nessita> hello everyone!
<duanedesign> hello nessita
<nessita> hi duanedesign!
 * fagan break
<karni> hi nessita !
<fagan> hey nessita
 * nessita waves
<nessita> mandel: ping
<nessita> mandel: can you please fix what alecu asked in https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/use_txnamedpipes/+merge/61935 ?
<nessita> fagan: have you seen mandel around?
<mandel> nessita: sure
<mandel> nessita: I guess ou have not backlog, said I went to walk the dog :P
<nessita> mandel: no, I have not, sorry :-)
<nessita> mandel: how's the dog?
<mandel> nessita: noisy, smelly and dirty, so excellent well heheh
<nessita> hehh
<jussi> Hrm, I dont suppose anyone know's if joshua hoover wil be on IRC at some stage?
<fagan> was it fathers day in other countries yesterday?
<jussi> Not here.
<nessita> fagan: yes
<nessita> jussi: yes, he will be here, but in about 2 hours
<jussi> nessita: excellent. :)
<fagan> jussi: anything we can help with
<mandel> nessita: crazy question, do you know what is scintilla?
<nessita> jussi: or maybe less, 1 hour. His nickname is joshuahoover
<nessita> mandel: in which context?
<mandel> nessita: I had to patch pywin32 for our project and I have a missing lib… and I've never heard of it
<nessita> http://www.scintilla.org/ScintillaRelated.html ?
<nessita> mandel: can I see the error?
<mandel> nessita: it just somplains about a missing dll during a move done in the setup.py of pywin32
<nessita> mandel: can I see the error?
<nessita> :-D
<mandel> nessita: sure, let me pastebin it
<nessita> mandel: let me know when your branch if fixed, so I also review. Also, you could please review alecu's branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/txnamedpipes/add_qt_integration/+merge/65072
<mandel> nessita: ofcourse
<nessita> mandel: and I would like to have a quick talk with you in mumble, if possible
<mandel> nessita: can we do it as soon as I finished with what I'm doing right now, I wanna avoid the context switch
<nessita> mandel: sure
<mandel> nessita: what is our policy if we have to patch pywin32, shall I add the compiled bin in the tree or add the diff of the patch
<nessita> mandel: may I ask what is pywin32? :-)
<mandel> nessita: I hope the patch will be accepted (is adding a W at the end of a method) but it wont be done in time
<mandel> nessita: is the python extensions that allow to access the win api
<mandel> like win32security etc..
<nessita> right
<nessita> so, did you fill a bug and attach the patch?
<mandel> nessita: I just fnished running the tests and they pass, so yeah :)
<mandel> nessita: but wont be ready on time for us, that I'm sure...
<nessita> mandel: I know, but we need to track this upstream. Do you have the link to the bug? in the mean time, I would advice you send the pywin32 version to us by email, and then we may need to distribute that in our installer
<mandel> nessita: ok, doing that first then we can have the mumble
<nessita> sure
<fagan> Ok I think ill look into u1 in O and see what I can fix. I know there is something with SSO and bindwood wasnt working for me which might be a couch server side thing so ill have a look at both and see what I can find out.
<fagan> I looked at the bug list and nothing big jumped out at me
<fagan> I dont think anyone else is looking at either issue so ill fiddle about and see
<mandel> nessita: there is just a single module to be changed in the pywin32 exetensions, so I'll just send that one rather than the full compiled bin
<mandel> nessita: also, do you know if there is a way to link a bug from tracker in sourceforge to lp? or to import an hg branch to an lp one so that we have something in a +junk branch just in case?
<mandel> nessita: is this enough for upstream: https://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=3323058&group_id=78018&atid=551954#
<ubot4> mandel: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Sourceforge instance at 0x2b46ea8> bug 3323058 not found
<nessita> mandel: I'm not sure about bug linking
<nessita> mandel: I think there is a way, but you should ask in our internal channel
<mandel> nessita: ok on it
<nessita> mandel: do not forget to attach your patch to the bug report
<mandel> nessita: upstream one? yes, that has been done :)
<nessita> great!
<nessita> mandel: I'm ready in mumble when you are
<mandel> nessita: ok, one sec, I need to push a branch with the fix before I forget
<nessita> mandel: sure!
<mandel> nessita: on my way
<nessita> ok, I'll make some mate before the stand up
 * nessita brbs
<mandel> nessita: udf.accentors, are those suggested paths (that is server realted ones) or local paths???
<nessita> mandel: if I recall correctly, local paths
<nessita> yes, local paths
<mandel> nessita: I'm asking facundo to be 100% sure
<nessita> mandel: verterok is the guy to ask, but he may be off due to our National Holiday
<nessita> alecu, dobey, thisfred, fagan, mandel: stand up in 1'
<fagan> ye
<alecu> hellooooooo!
<fagan> nessita: ralsina not around today?
<fagan> or is he still on hols
<nessita> fagan: nopes, Flag Day in Argentina
<fagan> ahh
<nessita> fagan: alecu and me are swapping
<fagan> nessita: that explains it
<fagan> :)
<fagan> me
<alecu> we love to work.
<nessita> everything is so quite around here... there is 0 car in the street
<fagan> alecu: dont we all
<nessita> me
<nessita> do we?
<nessita> :-P
<nessita> hi alecu!
<nessita> mandel, alecu, dobey: please say me
<alecu> I'll do it as soon as I'm finished writting notes
<fagan> nessita: well I dont think id like it any more other than if my job was drinking and chasing women
<nessita> fagan: seriously? I think you've proven yourself that the drinking is not your thing :-D
<alecu> me
<fagan> nessita: not enough practice
<nessita> mandel, dobey?
<fagan> nessita: if I was doing it professionally id be a lot better
<dobey> me
<nessita> fagan: go!
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Looked at the bug list and didnt find anything that wasnt already fixed or was something that I could figure out easy enough to assign to myself.
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * Im on 11.10 and I have a few issues so ill go look into them and see if either I can fix them or I can point out whats going wrong and where so I can ask for help or what ever.
<fagan> Blocked
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> nessita: go
<nessita> DONE: bug #798429, bug #798687, reviews, meetings
<nessita> TODO: bug #798964, bug #798413, reviews, windows port pushing
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NOTES: I need to go to university tomorrow instead of Wednesday, I'll be leaving after stand up and daily windows catch up meeting
<nessita> NEXT: alecu
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 798429 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Implement functionality for adding a new cloud folder (affects: 1) (heat: 24)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798429
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 798687 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Migrate credentials querying to CredentialsManagementTool (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798687
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 798964 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Add new folders tweaks (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798964
<alecu> DONE: got u1cp-qt running on windows
<alecu> TODO: push all remaining branches so they can land
<alecu> BLOCKED: just got up, eyes still sticky
<alecu> NEXT: dobey
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 798413 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Provide a method in backend to list only devices info without querying local settings from syncdaemon (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798413
<dobey> λ DONE: swap day
<dobey> λ TODO: fix more stuff
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<nessita> alecu: was your face! :-)
<mandel> me
<nessita> wash*
<nessita> mandel: go!
<mandel> DONE: worked on bug #799707 which broke my sync. pywin32 has a bug in which it uses GetFileSecurity instead of  GetFilesSecurityW that means that the code won't handle utf8 chars. Got caugh is some problems with the landlady and sorted it out.
<mandel> TODO: loads... push missing promissed proposals. Fix us_txnamedpipes in sso client. land fix fo 799707.
<mandel> BLOCKED: unless some other stupid life event happens, no :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 799707 in ubuntuone-client "The windows os_helper does no have support for illegal windows paths (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799707
<alecu> nessita, will do!
<nessita> comments anyone?
<thisfred> me
<thisfred> DONE + TODO: more refinement of solution to bug #779851 / reviews BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 779851 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One's Unity progress bar is uninformative when transferring a single file (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/779851
<nessita> thisfred: GO!
<thisfred> sry, was making coffee, had no idea of the time
<nessita> thisfred: we forgive you
<nessita> (I think(
<fagan> thisfred: you werent that late :)
<thisfred> whew!
<nessita> ))
<nessita> ok, seems like eom to me
<fagan> ok on to debugging
<nessita> mandel: how long till you get lunch?
<mandel> nessita: if you wanna mumble I can wait
<nessita> alecu, Chipaca, mandel: mumble in 10 min? (ie 10:15ART)
<thisfred> LIKED: outloud.fm over turntable.fm in the end, it's just way less hassle to use
 * alecu is wearing a new set of clean eyes
<alecu> nessita, ack
 * nessita will grab some abrigo, she's freezing
<thisfred> alecu: better not click any links mandel sends you in that case ;)
<alecu> juas!
<mandel> nessita: I'll heat the pasta and will be back for mumble
 * nessita is wearing 2 pants now, and tons of coats
<mterry> Chipaca, hello!  I remember you saying you were working on drumming up a designer to review deja-dup.  Any progress?  Ideally I'd like to see the review happen this week
<karni> rye: Do you have your U1 gallery script url handy?
<rye> karni, umm, should be on the blog
<karni> rye: got it!
<karni> thanks
<rye> karni, lp:~rye/+junk/ubuntuone-galleria
<karni> http://blog.rtg.in.ua/2010/12/ubuntu-one-gallery.html
<karni> tnx
<rye> i should definitely post something
<duanedesign> rye: do you know of a bug report for the issue that prevents resuming downloads of files greater then 25mb?
<rye> duanedesign, ummm argh, i am not sure i have filed one and most likely i haven't, eventually the file will be saved, but for large files (e.g. 50+ Mbs) the process can stall completely
<duanedesign> i have a bug report from a user that has that isue
<duanedesign>  bug 796877
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 796877 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntu one not syncing some files (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/796877
<duanedesign> was just curious if their was a report i could dupe it against
<mandel> nessita, alecu: if you can take a look at this it would be appreciated: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/illegal_windows_chars/+merge/65195
 * mandel moves to fix the comment from ubuntu-sso-client/use_txnamedpipes
<alecu> mandel, ack
<nessita> mandel: ack
<mandel> alecu, nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/use_txnamedpipes/+merge/61935 has been updated and the unused var is gone
<nessita> ack
 * mandel moves to fix file system notifications
<alecu> mandel, after that, see if you can land https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/txnamedpipes/add_qt_integration/+merge/65072
<mandel> alecu: maybe before :)
<mandel> alecu: just pushed the merged version to lp:txnamedpipes
<alecu> mandel, thanks.
<nessita> mandel: there is no tarmac running for txnamedpipes?
<nessita> mandel: easy to fix needs fixing in https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/use_txnamedpipes/+merge/61935
<mandel> nessita: on it
<nessita> jussi: you still waiting for joshuahoover?
<nessita> jussi: I just saw an email from him letting us know that he won't be around today, but he will tomorrow. Can I help you somehow?
<mandel> nessita: just pushed an update to use_txnamedpipes without the unused imports
<nessita> mandel: thanks! questions regarding the other branch:
<nessita> mandel: was it intented that the class OSWrapperTests(BaseTwistedTestCase): disappeared?
<mandel> nessita: yes, since with the changes all the test in os_helper are enough since the test the same code in a more balck box manner
<nessita> ok
<mandel> nessita: know we run the tests on windows twice, with legal paths and with illegal ones
<nessita> mandel: how do we do that?
<mandel> nessita: the special tests in test_os_helper for the platform. the have the same logic but use illegal paths, I wanted to use the same, but you cannot be doing ope(test_file) where test_file is illegal, you have to ensure that you use the legal path to create it
<mandel> nessita: that ^ would in the case were we are testing a method that acts on an existing file (ex: rename)
<nessita> I see
<nessita> mandel: another question:
<nessita> how come test_path_file_exist_yes pass if you're not creating the file?
<nessita> mandel: nevermind
<nessita> I just saw the open() in setUp :-)
<mandel> :)
<dobey> la la la
<nessita> mandel: some needs fixing in the u1client branch
<thisfred> dobey: I changed some things about my progress bar branch, because I realized we could make it more accurate even. Since it changed I would love it if you could rereview. We apologize for the inconvenience. https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/better-progress-bar/+merge/64887
<mandel> nessita: looking
<dobey> thisfred: i shall grant you this one favor. and there will be a time i shall come to collect the debt. </godfather>
<thisfred> If I ever reproduce, you can have my firstborn
<fagan> thisfred: the firstborn is always the good one you dont want to give that one up
<fagan> go for the second one
<thisfred> well, I intend for it to remain academic
<fagan> thisfred: hah
<nessita> facundobatista: ping
<facundobatista> nessita, pong
<nessita> facundobatista: any clues regarding bug #798979? it has several dups
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 798979 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 2 other projects) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with KeyError in add_watch(): '/home/caravena/Ubuntu One' (affects: 6) (dups: 6) (heat: 56)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798979
<alecu> mandel, more needs fixing
<mandel> alecu: ok, looking
<facundobatista> nessita, we'd need debug logs
 * fagan break 
<facundobatista> nessita, but it seems that inotify is not being able to add a watch to the "Ubuntu One" dir
<facundobatista> nessita, why would that happen? don't know
<nessita> facundobatista: can you (or any otehr chicharrero) request debug logs and do some follow up, please?
<nessita> other*
<nessita> mandel: more needs fixing on ubuntu-sso-client/use_txnamedpipes/+merge/61935
<mandel> nessita: ok
<facundobatista> nessita, is it only happening in oneiric?
<dobey> oh
<dobey> nessita, facundobatista: there is a new pyinotify in oneiric, btw
<facundobatista> dobey, with "new" you mean just a new version, or a "new and shiny and we broke all apis"?
<dobey> facundobatista: version 0.9.1 which had some changes, so that API /may/ be broken
<facundobatista> dobey, nessita, is the ubuntuone-client running on *any* Oneiric?
<nessita> facundobatista: no idea where is happening, that's why I ask you (u1foundations) to do some follow up
<nessita> facundobatista: nopes on desktop end (yet)
<dobey> facundobatista: i don't know for sure. the NM stuff should be causing breakage anyway
<facundobatista> dobey, what NM stuff?
<nessita> dobey: but mterry branch landed...
<dobey> facundobatista: NM 0.9 broke API, so everywhere we use NM dbus API to check for connectivity, it thinks we're offline
<nessita> dobey: so no breakage there, right?
<dobey> nessita: in trunk, not in oneiric proper
<facundobatista> dobey, ok, thanks
<dobey> nessita: and this bug report lists the oneiric proper version
<dobey> which reminds me, that i need to make a release of sso
<nessita> right. Anyway, the trace is very pyinotify specific
<dobey> hrmm, actually we should fix the other txsecrets issue first too :-/
<dobey> oh
<dobey> facundobatista: but syncdaemon will still run, just never connect to the server. so it will still create watches
<nessita> mandel: any branch ready for re-review?
<dobey> facundobatista: and with new pyinotify, i guess this failure comes up :)
<mandel> nessita: no, I'm stuck with an error when doing one of the changes you request for u1lient
<nessita> mandel: ah, ok. Let me know, I'll start a branch of my own
<nessita> (wanted to see if I should wait to do my context swicth)
<dobey> thisfred: ok, so "pydoc sum" seems to be entirely useless for me understanding what sum expects as arguments, and what it returns exactly
<thisfred> dobey: expects a list, returns sum of values in list
<thisfred> well, any collection would work, I expect
<dobey> thisfred: well i understand the metaphorical description of what it does. i was looking for something a bit more technical though
<thisfred> sum=0; for i in argument: sum += i; return sum
<dobey> does it return a float always, an int always, or sometimes one or the other depending on content of the sequence?
<thisfred> though I'm not sure that's how it's implemented (this would work on generators, I'm not sure that sum does)
<thisfred> dobey:  the latter
<thisfred> dobey that's just the behavior of + though
<thisfred> nothing to do with sum
<thisfred> >>> 0.1 + 1
<thisfred> 1.1
<thisfred> >>> 1 + 1
<thisfred> 2
<thisfred> >>>
<dobey> well, could do return float(result) or something
<thisfred> why though?
<thisfred> that would be really unexpected
<dobey> dude. it's python. everything it does is unexpected afaict.
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> oh
<dobey> your code is just hard to read because python is flippantly insane
<dobey> :-/
<alecu> mandel, nessita: in about 20' I'll be afk for about one hour. (returning home from the in-laws)
<mandel> ok
<nessita> alecu: ack
<dobey> stupid python
<thisfred> dobey: what's the problem? I'll gladly make my code easier to read
<mandel> dobey: that is what she said
<facundobatista> dobey, what would you expect sum to do? always return a float, so lose the unbound behaviour of ints in large sums, or always return an int, truncating your floats?
<dobey> thisfred: the progress = float(\n bit. i had to look extra hard to see that it was really only the left-of-divisor being converted to float
<facundobatista> dobey, also, "floats" and "ints" are only part of the numbers that Python handles... what if you sum complex numbers, or fractions?
<thisfred> dobey: I can break the line at a different point I guess
<dobey> facundobatista: i would expect the documentation to be more explicit about what it actually does
<facundobatista> dobey, well, it's quite explicit: "it returns the sum of a sequence numbers" <-- it does *exactly* that
<dobey> facundobatista: i will agree to disagree.
<facundobatista> dobey, ok
<nessita> mandel: how is it going? need help?
<mandel> nessita: no, nearly done, I found a stupid bug thaks to your review :)
<mandel> was fising it
<nessita> :-D
<nessita> great!!!
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<nessita> thisfred: when you have a moment, could you please update https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/781875? (ping chad if needed, please)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 781875 in ubuntuone-control-panel "ERROR - ReplicationSettingsChangeError: args (<ubuntuone.controlpanel.dbus_service.ControlPanelBackend at /preferences (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nessita> mandel: ping
<nessita> mandel: as far as I know, this bug #797258 is already fixed? if so, could you please link the branch and update status?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 797258 in ubuntuone-control-panel "The correct reactor is not used depending on the platform (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797258
<thisfred> nessita: will do
<nessita> thisfred: thanks!
<mandel> nessita: going
<nessita> mandel: also, remember to use the --fixes=lp:<bug number> when submitting branches, so when the branch is scanned is attached to the bug report, and when the branch lands the bug report is marked as Fix Committed
<nessita> mandel: another question, do you remember what was the issue with pylint when having this issue with pyqt? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/629907/
<mandel> nessita: agg anoying, I remember the exception, there was an issue in the order of the imports, I think it was related with QtCore and QtNetwork. It was fixed by importing them in a diff order
<mandel> nessita: those it ring a bell?
<nessita> mandel: ack, thanks!
<nessita> yes, thanks
<nessita> mandel: shall I get lunch or your branches are ready for re-review?
<mandel> nessita: get lunch, will be ready in a few mins
<nessita> ack
 * nessita -> lunch!
 * fagan EOD
<mandel> nessita: in which project is bug irc://irc.freenode.net:6667/#797258 
<mandel> or hal where is #irc://irc.freenode.net:6667/#797258 
<mandel> oh, stupid me I have to say bug #irc://irc.freenode.net:6667/#797258 lame...
<thisfred> what irc client are *you* using :)
<mandel> thisfred: why?
<thisfred> mandel because it prefixes everything you start with a '#' with  'irc://irc.freenode.net:6667/'
<mandel> really? wtf adium!!
<thisfred> which is why ubottu is not picking it up ;)
<mandel> thisfred: can you tell him to do it… I cannot believe I'm ignored by a bot
<thisfred> bug #797258 
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 797258 in ubuntuone-control-panel "The correct reactor is not used depending on the platform (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797258
<mandel> thisfred: txh!
<thisfred> maybe every bug *should* have its own irc channel, much like it has its own email address :)
<alecu> back
<dobey> thisfred: care to follow up on https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/i18n-test-strings/+merge/63982 ?
<mandel> alecu, nessita: feel free to take a second look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/illegal_windows_chars/+merge/65195
<nessita> mandel: sure
<mandel> alecu: your comment about using a method for the exception checking was great, the code looks a lot nicer :)
<alecu> mandel, :-) re-re now.
<karni> nessita: Hi hi :) \o
<karni> nessita: Can you tell an example for 2 errors considering one field ('email') as noted by you here https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider/+bug/624955
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 624955 in canonical-isd-qa-old (and 1 other project) ""Email already registered" error is not being sent inside a list (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<thisfred> dobey: ah yes, sry, that was still waiting somewhere in my inbox>0
<nessita> karni: I'm not sure what you're asking :-)
<mandel> alecu, nessita: I'm away for 30 min, need to walk the dog
<nessita> mandel: ack
<karni> nessita: Sorry. You wrote in the bug report, that we expect such a reponse: {'status': 'error', 'errors': {'email': ['error1', 'error2']}}
<karni> nessita: Can you give me an example of 'error1' and 'error2' ?
<karni> nessita: I'm wondering why is it a list, and not a simple string value.
<karni> nessita: Also, I was a little surprized when I saw a python-like json key '__all__' (see first comment in that bug report)
<nessita> karni: the error report aims to unify the error reporting for any call, and maybe not for email but for other fields you may have more than one error
<nessita> karni: so, the report was born when I noticed that some fields will send a list of errors, and some others will send a single string
<karni> nessita: I see, that makes sense.
<alecu> mandel, there are still some instances of the old == 123 check
<karni> nessita: Thank you!
<nessita> karni: I don't recall any specific error for email other than already registered :-)
<nessita> you're welcome!
<karni> :)
<alecu> mandel, lines 459 and 638 in the diff.
<nessita> mandel: also, you didn't apply the suggestion of using os.path.splitdrive instead of all the custom logic?
<nessita> mandel: needs fixings added to the branch
<nessita> now for real, lunchtime!
<karni> nessita: So, the '__all__' JSON key is a catch phrase for any other errors?
<nessita> karni: is the key to signal errors at form level
<nessita> karni: not specific to any field
 * nessita is back
<karni> nessita: Cool :)
 * mandel back
<mandel> alecu: are those isntances exactly the same, I was very careful not to ver generalize for a reason
<mandel> nessita: I must have overread the split drive comment, will sort it out
<nessita> mandel: thanks, also please fix what I mentioned about logger.exception
<alecu> mandel, I don't care if you use the same function; what I meant is that there are two places with "if e.winerror and e.winerror == 123" instead of """if getattr(e, "winerror", None) == 123"""
<mandel> alecu: oh, that! I understood it was not using the same function…
<alecu> np
 * alecu is having a late lunch
<mandel> nessita: use_txnamedpipes should not longer have pep8 issues just pushed it (r725)
 * mandel hates all this multiplatform things at times… is so hard to remember to check in all platfroms
<nessita> mandel: ack!
<mandel> nessita: if you give a +1 can you do me th favour of approving the  branch too, I might forget later
<nessita> mandel: which branch
<nessita> ?
<nessita> sso +txn?
<mandel> nessita: yes, sso + txn
<nessita> on it right now
<nessita> mandel: done, also I set the proposal to Approved
<mandel> nessita: you rule!
<nessita> lol
<nessita> Chipaca: ping
<nessita> Chipaca: unping
<nessita> mandel: which is the fastest way to implement a throbber (spinner) in QT?
<nessita> mandel: this is what I'm referring to http://developer.gnome.org/gtk/2.24/GtkSpinner.html
 * mandel looks
<nessita> mandel: a solution without depending on an external animated gif will be the ideal
<mandel> nessita: haha I was going to propose that one :P
<nessita> since for that we will need the animated spinner to be provided by the design crowd
<nessita> mandel: and also, the spinner will be to be customized to each platform...
<nessita> to look native, I mean
<nessita> mandel: what about building a progressbar that does not show progress but only a piece that goes from left to right until the info is loaded?
<nessita> (not sure if I made myself clear)
<mandel> nessita: yes.. well usually you have to use a QMovie and a gif
<nessita> mandel: can't the progressbar idea be implemented without that?
<nessita> in GTK is what is called "activity" mode
<mandel> nessita: you can use a progressbar and set it to be loading, that is easy
<nessita> because a progress bar has  different look depending on the OS as well
<nessita> mandel: what's the method name? I'm looking to http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/qprogressbar.html
<mandel> nessita: ok, let me find that for you
<nessita> so, how can I set a progressbar to be in loading/activity mode without setting explict % progress?
<mandel> one min
<nessita> sure!
<nessita> mandel: ah! http://old.nabble.com/ProgressBar---Activity-Mode-td29152774.html
<nessita> "Just set the minimum and maximum to 0 and you'll get exactly what you
<nessita> want. "
<nessita> great! thanks!
<nessita> :-P
<mandel> nessita: ha, and why dont they put that in the docs?!
<mandel> bastards
<nessita> right!
<mandel> nessita, alecu: please https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/illegal_windows_chars/+merge/65195
<nessita> mandel: in 5 minutes
<mandel> if I forgot something is clearly telling me that I should be done for the day :P
<nessita> mandel: is this correct? os.chmod(fixed_path, 0o664)
<nessita> seems like there is an extra o there?
<nessita> same for os.chmod(fixed_path, 0o444)
<nessita> mandel: let me know when you're here, seems like we're not understanding eachother re os.path.splitdrive
<nessita> :-(
<mandel> nessita: I did use os.path.splitdrive
<nessita>     if os.path.isabs(path):
<nessita>         # we need to remove the volume letter, thee reason is that we
<nessita>         # will have issues with it and the separator
<nessita>         partial_paths = os.path.splitdrive(path)[1].split('\\')
<nessita>         partial_paths = partial_paths[1:]
<nessita>         path = os.path.join(*partial_paths)
<nessita> mandel: did you in _is_illegal_path(path)?
<mandel> nessita: ha, I used it wrong, I should fix that and call it a day
<mandel> nessita: regarding the extra o, that are the exact same values found in the os_helper from linux
<nessita> mandel: is there any chance you propose the SyncDaemonTool branches today? Meaning, are they proposable without any extra work on them?
<mandel> nessita: if I propose them we will have merge issues with the fixes regarding the notifications, from exp I prefer to propose that one first and then sd tool
<mandel> nessita: I can always go to the gym swim a little and get back to finish those
<thisfred> nessita: mandel: the 0o is because of forward compatibility, I think: http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-3127/
<nessita> mandel: I'm worried that we're 3 days behind with the SDT, and I can guess there will be some fixing needed to those branches, so I was hoping that alecu and me could review those while you were gone, so you get feedback as soon as possible
<nessita> mandel: can't you propose the branches setting the proper prerequisites?
<mandel> nessita: yes, I can create a pipeline so that if there are fixes to commit they will be done, but before that I'll like to at least finish the current fix I'm in, otherwhise I'll screw it up later
<nessita> mandel: ok
<nessita> mandel: you let me know when the splidrive fix is ready?
<mandel> nessita: running the tests right now
<nessita> thanks!
<karni> nessita: Quick question. Failure on validate_email returns {'errors': {'email_token': ["Bad email token!"]}} -- should it not go with {'status':'error', 'errors' : .... } pattern? I'm asking you, because achuni is already gone from IRC :(
<karni> nessita: It feels inconsistent.
<nessita> karni: very likely to be an inconsistency
<karni> nessita: Smilarily, instead of returning {'status':'ok', 'email':'foo@bar.com'} it returns on success {'email':'foo@bar.com} :(
<nessita> yeap
<karni> nessita: Ok, thanks. I'll take that to ids
<nessita> karni: that is why we need a 2.0 API :-)
<karni> *isd
<nessita> karni: thanks!
<karni> nessita: Agreed!! :)
<mandel> nessita: os.path.splitdrive pushed
<nessita> mandel: ack, looking
<pmatulis> would someone be so kind as to demonstrate how to file sync with u1sdtool?  i do '--create-foler' and it just hangs forever
<nessita> pmatulis: are you running u1sdtool within an X session?
<pmatulis> nessita: in a terminal, so i guess yeah
<nessita> pmatulis: a graphical terminal, right?
<nessita> pmatulis: if so, what does u1sdtool -s reports?
<pmatulis> nessita: sure, terminator
<pmatulis> State: READY
<pmatulis> queues: WORKING
<pmatulis> nessita: i have since stopped the create-folder comand
<nessita> pmatulis: so, your syncdaemon is not connected. You should first do: u1sdtool -c
<nessita> pmatulis: --create-folder blocks until the command is finished, and since your syncdaemon is not connected to the cloud, the command will not finish
<pmatulis> nessita: i did that before but i closed the resulting window.  i thought that was for adding a computer
<pmatulis> nessita: or an account
<pmatulis> nessita: i have already added my computer via the web ui
<nessita> pmatulis: nopes, -c is "connect". It will prompt for SSO account details if there aren't any in your keyring
<pmatulis> nessita: hmmm
<nessita> pmatulis: if you have a u1client new enough, you can set the autoconnect setting to True in the conf file
<nessita> pmatulis: u1sdtool -c should no longer read "READY"
<pmatulis> problem with SSO is that you tend to forget the original p/w
<nessita> mandel: ping
<nessita> pmatulis: the same SSO screen offers password retrieval
<nessita> mandel: I'm about to approve, I'm running the tests now. One thing: you removed the docstring for one of the methods, can you please restore that?
<nessita> mandel: also,
<nessita> ./ubuntuone/platform/windows/ipc.py:
<nessita>     1246:  undefined name 'get_creds_proxy'
<nessita> pmatulis: so, is it working now?
<pmatulis> nessita: i think you nailed it
<nessita> pmatulis: syncdaemon ir actually transferring from-to the cloud when its states is QUEUE_MANAGER + WORKING
<pmatulis> nessita: my previously sync'ed folder (prior to my recent re-install) is showing up in --list-folders as is my test folder
<pmatulis> nessita: very very nice!  i have QUEUE_MANAGER and IDLE
<nessita> pmatulis: you're all synced up then!
<pmatulis> nessita: so to have this kick in upon boot what do i do?  note that i'm running lubuntu
<dobey> it should be doing that already, assuming lubuntu follows the autostart spec
<nessita> dobey: I think he means the autoconnect?
<nessita> pmatulis: when your session starts, is it that syncdaemon is not running or is not connected?
<dobey> nessita: yes, and that is on by default
<nessita> dobey: right, let's see the version he has (autoconnect is rather new)
<nessita> mandel: yes?
<pmatulis> nessita: i haven't tested it yet as i just go it working
<pmatulis> nessita: but i guess autoconnect sounds good  :D
<nessita> pmatulis: let us know. In theory, syncdaemon should autostart as a process and should autoconnect, unless you explicitly disable that setting in the conf file
<pmatulis> nessita: which resides where?
<dobey> pmatulis: what version of ubuntuone-client do you have installed?
<pmatulis> 1.7+r1004-36~natty1
<nessita> pmatulis: ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf (may not exist if you're running default settings)
<nessita> pmatulis: you should get the autoconnect working then
<pmatulis> nessita: it exists.  'on = False'
<nessita> pmatulis: AHA
<nessita> pmatulis: but wai
<nessita> wait
<nessita> pmatulis: that is throttling, by any chance?
<pmatulis> nessita: it does mention it, yes
<pmatulis> nessita: just 4 lines in there
<nessita> pmatulis: can you please pastebin that file?
<pmatulis> nessita: yes
<pmatulis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/629985/
<alecu> mandel, approved (minus some typos on the merge proposal)
<mandel> nessita: I'm looking at 1246:  undefined name 'get_creds_proxy'
<mandel> alecu: ok, I'll fix them right away
<nessita> pmatulis: right, so your syncdaemon is indeed set to autoconnect
<nessita> pmatulis: if it does not work, let us know
<pmatulis> nessita: nice.  so i'll see tomorrow morning.  thanks a lot!
<nessita> :-)
<mandel> nessita: I'm confused, what is worng with '1246:  undefined name 'get_creds_proxy''
<nessita> mandel: lint is complaining :-)
<mandel> nessita: is that on linux?
<nessita> yeap
 * mandel looks
 * mandel hates multiplatform
<nessita> mandel: once those are fixed, you can approve globally the merge proposal
<mandel> nessita: cool
<mandel> nessita: which method did I remove the docstring from?
<nessita> mandel: none, it was my mistake while reading the diff
<nessita> I just rechecked
<mandel> nessita: ok, so I'm not THAT stupid hehhe
<nessita> mandel: you're not stupid at all, you're just tired
<mandel> nessita,alecu: will fix typos and approvethen
<nessita> mandel: I can see why
 * mandel dinner, will be back shortly
<czajkowski> mandel: walking the beast?
<alecu> nessita, mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-credentials-defer/+merge/65267
<nessita> alecu: on it!!!
<nessita> alecu: is the CMT working with that fix?
<alecu> nessita, what's CMT? Country Music Television?
<nessita> heh
<nessita> CredentialsManagementTool
<dobey> alecu: exactly
<alecu> nessita, it seems to be working, but now I'm hitting a PB/jsonrpc issue I need to debug further.
<nessita> alecu: did you applied mandel's branch that swicths ussoc to txn?
<alecu> nessita, yes, I'm using "use_txnamedpipes" on the sso
<alecu> nessita, but my u1cp branch still seems to want to use pb
<nessita> hum
<nessita> that smells
<nessita> mandel: you eod'd already?
<alecu> here's the full error log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630022/
<alecu> hmm... perhaps I need to update the local txnamedpipes
<dobey> have a good evening alls
<nessita> alecu: running tests now
<nessita> alecu: keeps working perfect on linux
<nessita> approved
<alecu> nessita, great. I tried it on linux, and it seems to work fine.
<alecu> nessita, btw: do you have any idea on this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630033/
<nessita> yeah, I tried it myself. No luck on windows?
<nessita> looking
<nessita> alecu: hum, I saw a branch/bug passing by, let me look that for you
<nessita> alecu: in any case, you need to change the import to be:
<nessita> from ubuntuone.platform.credentials import CredentialsManagementTool
<nessita> that is the proper way of using that
<nessita> alecu: bug #799722
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 799722 in ubuntuone-client "IPC on windows uses the old CredentialsManagementTool and has an import error (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799722
<nessita> hum, mandel linked the wrong branch to that bug report
<nessita> ah no, he actually fixed that
<nessita> alecu: ^
<nessita> 318-from ubuntuone.credentials import CredentialsManagementTool
<alecu> great.
<nessita> 319-from ubuntuone.platform import get_creds_proxy
<nessita> 320+from ubuntuone.platform.windows import CredentialsManagementTool
<nessita> mandel: ping
<nessita> I guess he eoded
<nessita> (which makes sense)
<nessita> ok, I'll take a quick break to get something to eat
<alecu> nessita, thanks.
<alecu> nessita, I'm hitting an error here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/view/head:/ubuntuone/platform/windows/ipc.py#L1245
<alecu> nessita, this code tries to use get_creds_proxy, but it's not imported, and furthermore, it tries to register callbacks without using CMT
<thisfred> gotta walk the dogs, bbiab if anyone needs me
<nessita> alecu: looking
<nessita> alecu: that code looks awfully broken
<nessita> alecu: can you fix?
<alecu> nessita, sure. Any pointers?
<nessita> yes, let me grab/find that
<nessita> alecu: hum, there is no current code using CMT, but pointers are:
<alecu> nessita,  I think I should get at the "get_creds_proxy" and then call "register_to_credentials_found" there
<nessita> alecu: I think the get_creds_proxy should never be used
<nessita> see line (from that url) 1265
<nessita> the CredentialsManagementTool is created, and the deferred returned by either management.find_credentials() or management.register({'window_id': '0'})  should be used
<nessita> so, no signal connection should be needed
<alecu> nessita, oh, right.
<nessita> alecu: from my POV, self._register_to_signals() should be removed
<alecu> nessita, both find_credentials and other cmt methods already return deferreds
<alecu> nessita, so: you are right, we should be removing signals.
<nessita> yeap. So, the caller to self._request_token should handle the deferred success (the creds are returned)
<nessita> or deferred failures (something bad happened)
<alecu> nessita, great, got it now.
<alecu> thanks!
<nessita> alecu: anytime! I think you got the idea, but see line 1231, the only missing bit would be to handle errors there
<nessita> alecu: hum, also, the body of on_credentials_found_cb should be next to token retrieval
<nessita> yes?
<nessita> that should be all that's needed (along with the removal of _register_to_signals)
<alecu> got it, cool, thanks.
<nessita> let me know, I'll be around since my branch still needs work :-/
<pmatulis> nessita: i added some stuff under the directory given by --list-folders and it did not show up on the web ui.  i'm on a separate system right now so i cannot troubleshoot
<nessita> pmatulis: first thing to check would be if the folder is subscribed. Also, please enable debug in your logs by adding this piece to your .conf file:
<nessita> [logging]
<nessita> level = DEBUG
<nessita> pmatulis: and then restart syncdaemon
<pmatulis> nessita: alright, i'll do this tomorrow morning
<nessita> pmatulis: let me know, I'll be around :-)
<pmatulis> nessita: not sure about 'subscribed', will look
<nessita> pmatulis: when issuing --list-folders, check the subscribed flag. Example:
<nessita> id=<something> subscribed=True path=/home/nessita/Documents
<nessita> alecu:  any luck? is the CMT integration progressing? can I help?
<alecu> nessita, I've been working on the tests, but right now I'm writing the report and EODing
<nessita> alecu: makes sense, I should so myself...
<nessita> but this freaking stuff will not work
<karni> nessita: Can we ping the sso-done-so-get-tokens before we verify the email with email token?
<nessita> karni: nopes, that fails
<karni> nessita: So we need that after we validate the mail, correct?
<nessita> fails on server side, I mean, since that code depends on the preferred_email
<nessita> karni: yessir :-)
<karni> nessita: Roger, thank you :)
<nessita> you're welcome!
<karni> nessita: You're very helpful (and cheerful!). I like that :)
<nessita> thanks! :-)
<nessita> you're very thankful, and I appreciate that
<karni> ^_^
<karni> nessita: Last question for today. Can we OAuth sign the ping or it needs to be Basic Authentication?
<karni> Oh it can't.. that's the point, to get the tokens from SSO xD
<karni> Right?
<nessita> karni: the ping has to ping OAuth signed with NO plain text, but the HMAC encoding
<nessita> karni: so not only it can, but it should :-)
<karni> nessita: Oh, it's OAuth signed! Doh, I thought Basic Auth =) Yay \o/
<nessita> :-)
<karni> nessita: I always used Plaintext singer with Ubuntu One Files. Do you happen to know if the Files API will accept the HMAC encoding as well?
<nessita> karni: yes, they do. If they don't, is a huge issue.
<karni> nessita: Cool! Thank you =)
<nessita> :-)
#ubuntuone 2011-06-21
<karni> Have a great afternoon/evening everyone!
<nessita> karni: you too!
<nessita> I'm off as well
<nessita> thisfred: if you're back, and if you're still working, I would strongly appreciate a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/better-folder-mgmt/+merge/65281
<nessita> thisfred: if not possible, is OK :-)
<thisfred> nessita: will do, and then I'm EOD too, have to cook
 * nessita too
<nessita> thisfred: is long, so you're allowed to not to it
<nessita> to not to do it*
<thisfred> nah, I have a little time yet, I'll do it
<nessita> thisfred: YOU ROCK, genial!
<nessita> :-D
<nessita> ok, all emails sent, all branches submitted, all energy wasted
<nessita> bye all!
<thisfred> see you tomorrow!
<nessita> :-)
 * nessita realizes that wasted was not the proper term
<nessita> "all energy ran out"
<nessita> thisfred: is that better? ^ (englishly speaking)
<thisfred> nessita: yes, wasted implies it was all for nothing :)
<nessita> right, and it was not the case (luckily)
<nessita> ok, I'm gone
<nessita> bye!
<thisfred> reviewed, few minor issues
<thisfred> now it's cook or be cooked
<adorilson> rye: hi
<adorilson> hi, folks
 * karni EODs, for real this time
<duanedesign> morning all
<karni> hi duanedesign
 * fagan break
<nessita> hello all!
<duanedesign> o/
<nessita> hi duanedesign!
<nessita> ralsina: you back to duties? :-)
<nessita> mandel: good morning. You walking the beast?
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> good morning!
<ralsina> nessita pong
<mandel> nessita: yes, I was, but I'm back :)
<nessita> ralsina: volviste!
<ralsina> nessita: back in business, just a tad late because of kid's school parents meeting
<nessita> ralsina: when you have a moment, I need a review form you in a branch where I'm having some QT issues
<ralsina> nessita: right now is a god time :-)
<nessita> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/better-folder-mgmt/+merge/65281/comments/141693/+reply
<nessita> ah no
<nessita> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/better-folder-mgmt/+merge/65281
<ralsina> nessita: ok, branching
<nessita> ralsina: please read the merge proposal description and run the branch on linux
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<mandel> ralsina, nessita: a review for this will be very appreciated
<mandel> https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/legal_linux_chars/+merge/65285
<nessita> mandel: already approved, running tests still
<ralsina> mandel: right after nessita's
<nessita> ralsina: I need to solve the "QLayout: Attempting to add QLayout "" to SomePanel "Form", which already has a layout" warning, to understand where is coming from, please see the __init__ of the UbuntuOneBin class
<ralsina> nessita: hmmmm that's pretty harmless
<mandel> nessita: cool :)
<nessita> ralsina: ... I know the code is not correct, so I would like to know how's the proper way of doing it
<ralsina> nessita: ok, I'll take a look
<ralsina> probably you need to set to no layout on designer on the container, or setLayout(None) somewhere
<ralsina> *or* you are setting the layout of the wrong kind of widget. Will know in 5'
<nessita> ralsina: you browse the source, I don't think is that simple, I'm trying to build a widget from an .ui, then make that widget parent of other widgets that are also built from an .ui
<cjohnston> nessita: ping
<nessita> cjohnston: pong
<ralsina> nessita: ok, I am looking now
<nessita> ack
<cjohnston> nessita: I was told you may be the correct person to talk to.. I don't know if you have seen status.ubuntu.com yet... On the teams page there are 6 Ubuntu One teams.. Some with only 2 or 3 work items.. I wanted to see about reducing it to just the one core team, and then create topics (like what is seen on the main page of status.ubuntu.com) for any other breakdowns that may be needed. http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-o
<nessita> cjohnston: I'm definitely not the person to talk to, you may wanna talk about that with Chipaca`, he is our engineering manager and handles all the "sub teams" (ubuntuone-desktop, ubuntuone-foundations, ubuntuone-web)
<cjohnston> Ok.. Thanks nessita
<nessita> cjohnston: that url is giving me 404, btw
<cjohnston> Odd.. it's working just fine for me.. Try http://status.ubuntu.com ?
<ralsina> nessita: ok, stupid question, qtreactor url please?
<nessita> that works, thanks :-)
<nessita> ralsina: git clone https://github.com/ghtdak/qtreactor
<cjohnston> Chipaca`: ping.. Same comment/question as I asked nessita ^ :-)
<ralsina> nessita: thx!
<Chipaca`> cjohnston: looking
<cjohnston> ty
<Chipaca`> cjohnston: the page looks "interesting", but not particularly useful
<Chipaca`> cjohnston: what *should* i be seing?
<ralsina> nessita: have you considered doing that using promoted widgets instead?
<Chipaca`> ralsina: welcome back!
<nessita> ralsina: I'm not familiar with promoted widget, so no
<cjohnston> These are burndown charts... If you go to the Teams page, you will see many different Ubuntu One teams.. Chipaca` http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/teams.html
<ralsina> Chipaca`: thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: basically, you use a placeholder widget on designer, right click and tell it promote to WhateverWidget that is on module whatever
<cjohnston> So for example: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/ubuntuone-hackers.html  The ubuntuone-hackers team... (The trendline is off, I'm waiting to a new bzr pull to fix it)
<Chipaca`> cjohnston: i'm using chromium, and all i see are dots (and, well, the header with "teams", but clicking it gives me dots also)
<cjohnston> ahh
<nessita> ralsina: I don't think that is what I need, from that explanation
<cjohnston> You have a defined font siz
<cjohnston> size
<ralsina> nessita: and you don't have to load and insert each manually. But since you already did that I will try to make the warning go away :-)
<Chipaca`> cjohnston: I have a what?
<Chipaca`> alecu: just the person i was looking for!
<ralsina> nessita: hmmm.... maybe I am not understanding the problem then. Give me 5' more to see if I get it.
<alecu> hello Chipaca-prima
<nessita> ralsina: I need a base panel to be parent of all the other panels. This parent need to implement some common functionality, and has an empty container to pack another widget in it
<nessita> ralsina: sure
<alecu> hello also ralsina, everybody!
<nessita> dobey, mandel, thisfred, fagan, alecu, ralsina: stand up in 6'
<nessita> hi alecu!
<ralsina> nessita: oooooook I get the idea now. Have never done it this way, so it will take me a bit to untangle it
<mandel> alecu: morning!
<cjohnston> Chipaca`: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-work-items-tracker/+bug/795623 is affecting you..
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 795623 in launchpad-work-items-tracker "Can not use minimum font size and can not zoom page (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ralsina> alecu: 'elo
<Chipaca`> alecu: i'm trying to bring up the control panel on windows, and failing. what do i need to fix?
<cjohnston> I'm not sure how to fix that in Chromium.. /me is looking
<alecu> Chipaca`, got any error?
<Chipaca`> cjohnston: I can look in firefox also :_)
<Chipaca`> alecu: "no module named gi.repository" :-/
<cjohnston> If you could try that.. That might be easier than checking settings, although I did just figure the fix in Chrome if FF doesnt work. :-)
<alecu> Chipaca`, oh, yes. I saw that one. Let me check.
<ralsina> nessita: where are you setting UbuntuOneBin.ui_class ?
<ralsina> nessita: nevermind, found it
<nessita> :-)
<alecu> Chipaca`, try this branch: lp:~alecu/ubuntuone-control-panel/run-windows-run
<Chipaca`> cjohnston: I'm not sure how these are generated
<Chipaca`> cjohnston: but they seem wrong on several axes
<cjohnston> Yes.. I'm waiting on IS to update the config file for me
<Chipaca`> alecu: now i got a window, but tracebacks about 'get_root_dir' being missing
<alecu> Chipaca`, welcome!
<cjohnston> If you look at the teams page though, there are 6 Ubuntu One teams, that I want to take down to just one team... We can do topics, which is pretty much grouping blueprints together, to futher specify the blueprints into categories..
<alecu> ralsina, nessita just called me; her flat has run out of electrical power.
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<Chipaca`> cjohnston: ok. what do you want from me?
<dobey> cjohnston: the only team that should be there is "ubuntuone-team"
<thisfred> me
<mandel> me
<mandel> alecu: can I have a review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/legal_linux_chars/+merge/65285
<cjohnston> dobey: ubuntuone-team only has 22 work items, whereas ubuntuone-hackers has 123....
<Chipaca`> cjohnston: I'm not sure I understand what you expect to be in the burndowns. Currently I'm seeing a bunch of apparently unrelated blueprints
<alecu> Chipaca`, sd_client is still missing some bits, and for that my branch needs to comment a few broken bits, and we need to ignore some other broken bits like that.
<Chipaca`> cjohnston: for example, why is https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-gtk3-gnome3 under "ubuntu one team"?
<dobey> cjohnston: because ubuntuone-hackers includes other people who aren't necessarily on the u1 team
<cjohnston> Because it has a work item that is assigned to a member of the "ubuntu one team"
<cjohnston> ok..
<nessita> and we're back!!!
<nessita> me
<Chipaca`> dobey: they *all* include other people
<Chipaca`> I don't know what's expected, what *should* be in the burndowns
<dobey> Chipaca`: ubuntuone-team shouldn't
<alecu> me
<nessita> ralsina: are we standing up?
<cjohnston> So... dobey, remove all but ubuntuone-team... Do you want any topics, like what is on the overview page?
<Chipaca`> dobey: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-o-developer-ubuntu-dot-com-plans is under ubuntuone-team
<alecu> nessita, welcome back!
<dobey> Chipaca`: joshuahoover made that team explicitly for the purpose of burndown charts
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<nessita> alecu: :-)
<ralsina> everyone, standup!
<dobey> Chipaca`: because rodrigo is in it still?
<thisfred> DONE: #779851 slight return (rewrote some parts of the branch to make the progress as informative as it can be) TODO: next unity integration bug I guess. BLOCKED: no LIKED: http://outloud.fm/u1rocks NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Fixed bug 800077 bug 798641 bug 799722 bug 799751. Discovered bug 800091 which is very high priority atm because it simply blocks everything. Reviewd alecus branch for bug 799827
<mandel> TODO: bug 800091 and propose SDTool only when all tests pass (includes fixin the previously mentoned bug)
<mandel> BLOCKED: no, but I need to have lunch :)
<mandel> nessita, please
<dobey> and why is yaili there?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800077 in ubuntuone-client "There is no bin that allows to start sd on Windows (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800077
<dobey> me
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 798641 in ubuntuone-client "The windows IPC should be using named pipes and not sockets (affects: 1) (heat: 133)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798641
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 799722 in ubuntuone-client "IPC on windows uses the old CredentialsManagementTool and has an import error (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799722
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 799751 in ubuntuone-client "The file system notifications on windows do not convert the legal utf8 chars to ilegal windows chars (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799751
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800091 in ubuntuone-client "Tritcask has an issue when opening files on windows that were closed in a different session (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800091
<nessita> DONE: bug #798964, tons reviews, windows port pushing/metting
<nessita> TODO: bug #798413, maybe bug #800161
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NOTE: will run to university after the morning meetings, I'll be back after lunch
<nessita> NEXT: alecu
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 798964 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Add new folders tweaks (affects: 1) (heat: 24)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798964
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 798413 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Provide a method in backend to list only devices info without querying local settings from syncdaemon (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798413
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800161 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Do no allow folder creation in a folder containing an UDF (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800161
<alecu> DONE: fixed #799827, found #799958 and started working on it
<alecu> TODO: fix that bug, keep pushing u1cp-windows forward
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: None
<ralsina> me
<alecu> *DONE: fixed bug #799827, found bug #799958 and started working on it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 799827 in ubuntuone-client "find_credentials expects a proxy but gets a deferred (windows) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799827
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 799958 in ubuntuone-client "windows ipc is not using the credentials management tool (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799958
<ralsina> DONE: nothing, vacation!
<ralsina> TODO: finding out right now
<ralsina> NEXT: noone
<Chipaca`> ralsina: TODO: styling
<dobey> λ DONE: people chasing
<dobey> λ TODO: fix more stuff
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<nessita> ralsina: NEXT: fagan
<ralsina> Chipaca`: ok, will do that after the two reviews I have pending
<nessita> Chipaca`: wasn't ralsina our installer dev?
<ralsina> nessita: that too
<ralsina> nessita: now there is code I can steal ^w reuse
<dobey> Chipaca`, cjohnston: and also, yes, those pages seem wrong on some levels :)
<Chipaca`> ralsina: nessita: alecu: mandel: let's have a mumble so we can organize ourselves
<mandel> ack
<ralsina> Chipaca`: sure
<thisfred> nessita: one last tiny comment on your branch, but I understand why the unicode is there in the first place now :) (I would still like to see a test with a path that is and encoded string with non-ascii chars)
<nessita> ralsina, alecu, Chipaca`, mandel: mumble in 8 minutes? (ie a las y cuarto)
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<mandel> ok
<nessita> thisfred: we can't build a Qstring with that kind of strings
<ralsina> nessita: I don't quite understand how you use setupUi on that branch
<nessita> ralsina, alecu, Chipaca`, mandel: so we can build mate :-P
<Chipaca`> dobey: the shim work got pushed forwards a week
<nessita> ralsina: neither do I :-)
<Chipaca`> dobey: so, no news on that yet
<thisfred> nessita: well what happens when the filesystem hands you a path like that then?
<ralsina> nessita: you are calling it twice on the same widget? You are not supposed to do that :-)
<dobey> Chipaca`: by forward you mean back?
<Chipaca`> dobey: I'm looking into the future, future is that ways
<alecu> already on mumble.
<dobey> Chipaca`: ok, so what do we do for lucid?
<dobey> because i'm pretty sure the lucid freeze hasn't moved :)
<Chipaca`> dobey: for 10.04.3 you mean? nothing
<dobey> yeah
<ralsina> nessita: if the UI in ubuntuonebin.ui has a placeholder, then you have to call setupUi(sel.ui.placeholder)
<dobey> nothing is great. i like nothing.
<Chipaca`> dobey: we don't have the resources to do what we'd have to do to do it right, and to do things wrong we might as well leave wrong enough alone
<nessita> ralsina: I tried that, is does not work
<nessita> ralsina: the setupUI expects something with setObjectName method, and the placeholder does not have that
<nessita> thisfred: that is handled by QT. The call to getExistingDirectory handles all that
<ralsina> nessita: alternative is to use a promoted widget to provide the common part of the UI (title, progressbar) in each tab's UI
<nessita> thisfred: we're given a QString which inside has a unicode
<nessita> thisfred: and syncdaemon expects an unicode encoded with utf8 and transforms all that is needed
<ralsina> nessita: the *other* alternative is to ignore the warning because it's not a real problem, but I know that's hard ;-)
<nessita> thisfred: the QString given is also a unicode encoded with utf8, as far as I understand
<thisfred> nessita: ok, excellent!
<thisfred> nessita: unicode is not encoded :)
<thisfred> you can be one or the other
<nessita> thisfred: True, sorry for mixing that up
<thisfred> nm, branch is great
<Chipaca`> alecu: nessita: mandel: any other branch i should merge into u-c-p before showing it around the office?
<Chipaca`> i won't show it to mpt, though
<nessita> Chipaca`: yeah, several not done yet?
<nessita> Chipaca`: is not showable, not close, you know that, do you?
 * mpt pouts
 * nessita freaks
<Chipaca`> mpt: I've never seen you go postal, but this would definitely push you towards that edge
<Chipaca`> nessita: i need to show it, i will show it, my question is: is there anything else done i should merge before that?
<ralsina> nessita: tried it, it works
<nessita> Chipaca`: the current control panel does not communicate with syncdaemon. LEt's talk in mumble
<ralsina> nessita: basically, added a placeHolder widget in data/qt/ubuntuonebin.ui and did self.ui.setupUi(self.bin_ui.placeHolder)
<ralsina> logging into mumble, going slowly!
<fagan> sorry was helping my da with his computer and lost track of time
<fagan> me
 * fagan writes some notes
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Looked at the code for the keyring in sso to see where exactly its going wrong on my system
<fagan> * Looked at the keyring api a bit to figure out how to debug it
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * See what I can do to fix it
<fagan> Blocked
<fagan> * nope
<mandel> alecu, nessita, ralsina: I'm away for about 20 min for lunch
<nessita> mandel: enjoy that!
<alecu> mandel, buen provecho!
 * nessita will grab the bolied water and make some tea instead
<ralsina> mandel: take 40, don't choke, dude :-)
<alecu> nessita, mandel, ralsina: hey, all: I need to be afk for 1h30, starting in 30' aprox. Amelia woke up with lots of fever, so she's not going to kinder, and I'll need to take care till the nanny arrives.
<ralsina> alecu: ack
<nessita> alecu: ok
<nessita> damn power supplier
 * alecu will be afk for ~ 1h30m
<nessita> mandel: were you able to dump all tritcask issues to guillermo?
<nessita> mandel: any pending reviews from you to us?
<mandel> nessita: yes, he is taking care of them
<nessita> great!
<mandel> nessita: let me take a look at the reviews, one min
<verterok> nessita: "all"? I'm only aware of one
<nessita> mandel: I'm then reassigning bug #800091 to verterok
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800091 in ubuntuone-client "Tritcask has an issue when opening files on windows that were closed in a different session (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800091
<nessita> verterok: yeah, that one, that seems big enough to be a lot :-P
<verterok> nessita: yes, windows is broken beyond any possible fix :p
<nessita> lol
 * nessita agrees
<mandel> nessita: I need a +1 for this https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/legal_linux_chars/+merge/65285 which I already ask for to ralsina and alecu...
<dobey> nah, the fix for all windows problems is to reinstall :)
<ralsina> mandel: I'll look at it in 5'
<nessita> mandel: can you please re ask ralsina and Chipaca`? alecoo said he was afk for a while
<verterok> nessita, mandel: how on earth adding a print before an self.assertEqual call might fix a test?
<nessita> verterok: timing issue
<dobey> lol
<verterok> nessita: it's an update of a dict!
<nessita> verterok: is it done from a deferred?
<dobey> the classic "let's add a print '\a' statement to fix it"
<verterok> nessita: no threads, no twisted, no nothing...just plain old python
<nessita> verterok: show me the code
<nessita> (I'm not buying it then :-P)
<verterok> nessita: tests/syncdaemon/test_tritcask.py # KeydirStatsTests.test_remove
<dobey> verterok: there can be other twisted-based tests causing timing issues (and by could be, i mean are)
<mandel> Chipaca`: cn I get a review for this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/legal_linux_chars/+merge/65285
<Chipaca`> mandel: yes
 * Chipaca` reviews`
<mandel> verterok: no clue, windows is a weird thing...
<mandel> and python on windows even more
<ralsina> mandel: looks good to me, of course not actually knowing that remove_illegal_windows_whatever does ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: converst ?/ etc in utf8 chars that look the same
<ralsina> mandel: ok then +1
<nessita> mandel: what else you need reviewed?
<mandel> ralsina: did you run the test?
<ralsina> mandel: you need it on windows, right?
<mandel> ralsina: yes
<ralsina> mandel: don't set to approved then
<mandel> nessita, ralsina: this should be an easy one https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/use_txnamedpipes/+merge/65317
<nessita> mandel: looking
<ralsina> mandel: cool, will get to it after this one
<nessita> ralsina: while you run mandel's tests, could you please finish https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/better-folder-mgmt/+merge/65281? (your placeholder fix is now there)
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<nessita> thanks
<ralsina> Manuel, I get ImportError: No module named ubuntu_sso.main.windows
<ralsina> mandel: ^
<mandel> ralsina: then you do not have sso installed in the system, do you?
<ralsina> mandel: looks like it. Just setup.py install from sso?
<mandel> ralsina: yes
<ralsina> mandel: ok, will do that and get back to you in 5'
<verterok> nessita, mandel, ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~verterok/ubuntuone-client/fix-800091/+merge/65357
<mandel> verterok: on it!
<ralsina> verterok: well, the fix looks reasonable ;-)
<mandel> verterok: is that correct, we do not need to flush ?
<ralsina> mandel: it should flush on process death regardless of how it dies
<verterok> mandel: no need to flush/fsync on read-only files
<ralsina> and that too, of course
<verterok> mandel: ImmutableDataFile instances represents ro files, which are opened using 'rb'
<mandel> ok, let me test it in a real life case :)
<nessita> verterok: an you please add that clarification as a comment?
<verterok> nessita: comment where? it's in the class docstring
<nessita> verterok: in the close() implementation, anyone reading that def will wonder why the parent class is not called
<verterok> nessita: ok, somethig like: "I don't call parent close, as I'm a read-only file and there is no need to call flush nor fsync (and windows hate it and dies in horrible ways)"?
<nessita> verterok: for instance :-D
<mandel> verterok: just tested it in a real env (my account syncing) and it works!!!
<verterok> mandel: cool
<verterok> nessita: added comment & pushed
<mandel> nessita, verterok: I thin windows is actually doing something right here, if you flush in a readonly file you should get an exception telling you something like 'you have no w you fool'
<mandel> with an ascii mr.t if possible :)
<thisfred> CardinalFang: could you have a brief look at the pastebin attached to bug #800179
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800179 in desktopcouch "Desktopcouch unable to find listening port? Evolution CouchDB addressbooks still not available [http://askubuntu.com/q/49060/13049] (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800179
<ralsina> nessita: yes that fixes the stuff with the warning, but have you looked at eric's comment about unicode stuff? Need a hand with that?
<thisfred> ralsina: seems that was a non-issue
<nessita> ralsina: I replied to all, did you read my responses to check if they make sense?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: Looks like desktopcouch's couchdb crashes because it can't find the remote dbs. Never seen that before...
<ralsina> nessita: I see no response to the last one
<nessita> ralsina: the only one that has not response is "I will set this to approve, to not hold this up in case I'm not around to re-review, but please fix the last two concerns (or explain why I'm wrong about them ;) "
<ralsina> nessita: but yes, basically, QString(u"whatever") is the correct thing
<ralsina> nessita: weird, I see no response for "It does, but here you're passing in a unicode string..."
<ralsina> nessita: then again, I may need to reload the page ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: ah I replied to that here
<ralsina> nessita: ok then :-)
<ralsina> nessita: yes, your responses about unicode make sense, so +1ng it.
<nessita> thanks!
<ralsina> mandel: the test_dir_create seems to be stuck forever on windows :-(
<mandel> ralsina: is not flushing the changes from the chace… do tyou remember my long email...
<mandel> ralsina: how are you running the tests?
<ralsina> mandel: run-tests as usual. No I don't remember the long email, sorry :-(
<mandel> ralsina: look at the description of the branch, it tell you which tests to run exactly, the cache issue with the file system is something to fix later… which I dont know how :P
<ralsina> mandel: ok, will do that
<ralsina> mandel: ok, tests pass
<mandel> :)
<ralsina> mandel: so, you could set it to approved now
<mandel> just did :P
<CardinalFang> thisfred, looking.
<thisfred> thx!
 * ralsina wonders if the windows-installer project should have linux support. Probably not.
<nessita> ralsina: yes!
<nessita> ralsina: the wizard should be multiplatform unless it delays you a lot
 * ralsina was kidding ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: since we will use it on linux as well
<ralsina> nessita: I am actually doing it on linux, so...
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<nessita> (great)
<ralsina> we should rename the project maybe
<nessita> ralsina: so, as an FYI, let me share with you that the feelings of the windows team are very sensitive right now, so we need to be careful with the jokes (general notice)
<mandel> nessita, ralsina: did you have the chance to look at: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/use_txnamedpipes/+merge/65317
<nessita> mandel: yes, runinng tests now
<mandel> cool
<ralsina> nessita: oops, ok, will be sensitive from now on.
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> mandel: all green, approving. PLease seek a windows review with IRL testing, maybe Chipaca` so ralsina can code :-)
<Chipaca`> which branch is it now?
<Chipaca`> didn't get to review the last one, mandel, my vm was in use (and i understood ralsina gave you a review, if not please ping)
<nessita> Chipaca`: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/use_txnamedpipes/+merge/65317
<mandel> Chipaca`: yes, no worries, I ping people as I need :)
<nessita> Chipaca`: I would love if you could run thar IRL
<nessita> that*
<nessita> (on windows, of course)
<dobey> lunch, bbiab
<Chipaca`> what is "IRL" in this context
<Chipaca`> nessita: ?
<nessita> in real life. Like grabbing syncdaemon and making it run
<nessita> mandel: is thata possible, right? ^
<Chipaca`> um
<Chipaca`> mandel: how do i run tests on windows?
<mandel> nessita: Chipaca`: using this you can make it run IRL
<mandel> Chipaca`: how to run the tests is given in the proposals
<Chipaca`> mandel: you're right, apologies
<mandel> Chipaca`: no worries, is normal :)
<Chipaca`> ugh, no storageprotocol
 * Chipaca` branches
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I don't see crashes in that attached pastebin log.
<rodrigo_> rye, is there a bug # for the dc brokenness in oneiric?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: hmm, maybe I was thrown off by the 'Crash report'
<thisfred> CardinalFang:  ok, then it seems it's just running? On 10.10 we didn't have the threeway fork and respective logs yet or did we?
<CardinalFang> thisfred, yeah, those are crashes, but normal erlang way of handling errors.  Nothing that causes it not to listen on a port.
<thisfred> right
<CardinalFang> thisfred, only two then.
<thisfred> ok
<CardinalFang> one for replication, one for DBus server.
<thisfred> I guess the dbus is what we need
<Chipaca`> rodrigo_: what brokenness?
<rodrigo_> Chipaca`, couldn't authenticate errors, rye told me it was broken in oneiric
<rodrigo_> Chipaca`, the keyring access, iirc
<Chipaca`> rodrigo_: hmm... is this keyring issue different from the ubuntu sso issue around the keyring changing its api?
<rodrigo_> Chipaca`, not sure, it might be the same
<rodrigo_> Chipaca`, I just get 'unauthenticated' errors when accessing it from evolution
<Chipaca`> rodrigo_: right, i don't know what bit is giving you that. We have some issues with several system services changing their api (for no good reason, i must add)
<rodrigo_> Chipaca`, yeah :)
<mandel> ralsina: can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/use_txnamedpipes/+merge/65317
<Chipaca`> mandel: tests run and work ok. on to IRL testing ...
<ralsina> mandel: wasn't chipaca looking at it?
<mandel> Chipaca`, ralsina: oh cool, I'll wait then
<Chipaca`> ralsina: i am
<Chipaca`> mandel: how do i test IRL?
<Chipaca`> mandel: just running u1-syncdaemon?
<Chipaca`> probably not :)
<mandel> Chipaca`: you can do it with the following branchhttps://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/provide_windows_start_script
<mandel> Chipaca`: you will need to get your credentials for u1 and put the in the fault, you need sso running for that
<Chipaca`> mandel: half through that you started sounding like "no, you can't do IRL testing yet"
<Chipaca`> nessita: how important are IRL tests?
<Chipaca`> nessita: if I have to do all the above, IRL tests fail :)
<nessita> Chipaca`: I'd say very, but I see your point. I guess we can make IRL "mandatory" after that last branch (the one that provides de start script) is in place
<nessita> what puzzles me is how we were testing branches before having a start script! :-)
<nessita> mandel: how do you run your syncdaemon without the start script?
<mandel> nessita: I walways had the start script with the credentials harcoded for test, that is why I create the next branch
<nessita> ah...
<Chipaca`> mandel: +1
<nessita> dobey: seems like you have u1client nightlies outdated? tarmac fails with: "Instance of 'SyncDaemonTool' has no 'is_autoconnect_enabled' member" and the branch that provides that landed last week
<nessita> dobey: can you please confirm and re-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/better-folder-mgmt/+merge/65281 ?
 * mandel walks dog
<nessita> can I have a couple of reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/simpler-devices-backend/+merge/65368 ?
<Chipaca`> GASP!
<Chipaca`> syncdaemon running on windows
<Chipaca`> I don't know if it's *working*, but it's running :)
<ralsina> Can I have two reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/ui_files_1/+merge/65371 ? Runs only on Linux ATM
<Chipaca`> and it certainly looks like it works :)
<ralsina> nessita: on it!
<nessita> ralsina: looking
<ralsina> nessita: sorry about the length but I did the minimum I could :-(
<nessita> ralsina: under 1000 is completly ok
<nessita> yours is 809
<ralsina> nessita: forget it, it has a lot of cruft in ubuntuone_installer/gui/__init__.py that shouldn't be there
<Chipaca`> nessita: reviewing
<Chipaca`> ralsina: also
<nessita> ralsina: so, your branch needs fixing then?
<ralsina> nessita: or rather, lots of it *should* be there but I don't know which parts yet
<nessita> ralsina: I'm not following, can you please restart from the top? :-)
<ralsina> nessita: it has too many constants, other than that it should be ok-ish
<ralsina> nessita: ok, that branch replicates most of the structure of the controlpanel project into windows-installer. I may have copied a bit too much ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: right, can you please clean up a bit?
<ralsina> nessita: I can remove most of ubuntuone_installer/gui/__init__.py. I will ask again in a few minutes
<nessita> ralsina: please. Also, we do not versionate (under bzr) the ui.py generated files, so you need to remove those and set a .bzrignore rule
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<Chipaca`> ralsina: you didn't link your branch to a bug
<ralsina> Chipaca`: oops, will do in 1'
<Chipaca`> ralsina: also, no such file "ubuntuone-installer-qt"
<nessita> ralsina: bzr ci --fixes=lp:123456
<Chipaca`> ralsina: maybe you forgot to add it?
<ralsina> Chipaca`: very likely!
<Chipaca`> no é así, loco, no é
<Chipaca`> :-p
<Chipaca`> ralsina: let me know when to re-pull
<ralsina> Chipaca`: now
 * ralsina is so rusty his chair is getting red
<nessita> ralsina: can I also repull?
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<nessita> ralsina: I mean, did you clean up already?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<nessita> great
 * nessita is leaving in 10 minutes
<nessita> ralsina: the ui dir is still there:
<nessita> +N  ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/ui/
<nessita> +N  ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/ui/__init__.py
<ralsina> nessita: yes... shouldn't it be there, not even empty?
<nessita> ralsina: nopes
<nessita> you can check the controlpanel tree
<nessita> nessita@dali:~/canonical/u1/controlpanel/trunk$ bzr st ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/ui
<nessita> nonexistent:
<nessita>   ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/ui
<nessita> bzr: ERROR: Path(s) do not exist: ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/ui
<ralsina> ok, removing it completely then
<nessita> ralsina: let me know
<Chipaca`> ralsina: import error: from ubuntuone_installer.gui.qt.main import windows: cannot import name windows
<ralsina> Chipaca`: only on linux right now
<ralsina> windows in an hour or two after I have a page in it
<ralsina> nessita: ui folder gone
<nessita> ack
<ralsina> nessita: did you set PYTHONPATH=. ?
<nessita> eh?
<nessita> ralsina: clicking on cancel does not stop the reactor
<dobey> nessita: just finished an apt-get upgrade
<nessita> you need to fix that in the same way that controlpanel does
<ralsina> nessita: this just opens a wizard. I'll file a bug for that one
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<nessita> dobey: does that mean I can re approve?
<dobey> nessita: i just did
<nessita> ah, you did
<nessita> thanks
<nessita> ralsina: can you please clean up all the copied docstrings? """The user interface for the control panel for Ubuntu One.""" :-)
<ralsina> nessita: filed bug #800282
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800282 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Closing the window should stop the reactor (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800282
<nessita> ralsina: grepping -i for "control panel" should give nothing ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: sure thing!
<nessita> ralsina: also remove def uri_hook(uri):
<ralsina> nessita: if control panel uses it, we probably need it on installer too
<nessita> ralsina: don't think so, is too specific
<nessita> anyways, is better practice to add the stuff we need when we need it
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<nessita> otherwise we can easily forget and crowd the project with unedeed stuff
 * alecu is back
<nessita> hey alecu!
<ralsina> nessita: removed references to control panel, removed the hook
<nessita> yeyyyy
<nessita> ralsina: approving but I'm hating the code duplication in logger,py, can you please file a bug to improve that later? :-)
<ralsina> nessita: we really should have a libary of random useful stuff
<nessita> indeed
<ralsina> nessita: filed bug #800284
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800284 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "logger.py is duplicated from the control panel (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800284
<nessita> great
<nessita> approved
<dobey> nessita, ralsina: btw, are we putting a "[] Start Ubuntu One at Log-in" option to cp this week?
<ralsina> dobey: this week? doubt it
<ralsina> nessita: thanks!
<dobey> hmm
<nessita> ok, I'm off to the Uni
<nessita> bye all, see ya in a couple of hours!
<ralsina> bye nessita
<fagan> EOD for me I think
<fagan> ralsina: did you see that im doing something for josh
<ralsina> fagan: didn't, please tell me! :-)
<fagan> ralsina: im reformatting the FAQ from moin to rst
<ralsina> fagan: cool
 * ralsina hearts rst
<fagan> ralsina: never heard of it
<ralsina> fagan: check rst2pdf.googlecode.com :-)
<fagan> but its not the first time I had to convert stuff, I had to change the quickly docs from html to docbook
<fagan> ralsina: nice
 * mandel back
<ralsina> well, compared to docbook, rst is heaven
<fagan> ralsina: I did it by hand :)
<ralsina> there is something called pandoc that may save you some effort. Not sure it understands moin though
<fagan> ralsina: it was a problem with the code we had in the docs. It messed with all the automated tools
<ralsina> fagan: it happens. Hopefully this time it's easier
<alecu> mandel, ping
<fagan> and there was some othr formatting bits too that I forget :)
<mandel> alecu: pong
<alecu> mandel, in provide_windows_start_script, in run_test.bat: how do I make u1trial use the correct reactor?
<fagan> ralsina: yeah well its not too hard by the looks of it so I can sort it fast enough and get back to figuring out how the keyring bits are not working in 11.10
<alecu> mandel, in my env it's trying to use the glib reactor :-(
<mandel> alecu: you have to use the —reactor parameter
<fagan> anway EOD later all
<fagan> anyway
<mandel> alecu: so, u1trial —reactor=txnp test_path
<ralsina> bye fagan!
<alecu> mandel, perhaps it should be inside the .bat?
<mandel> alecu: yes, it should, I must have forgotten to update it
<mandel> stupid me...
<mandel> alecu: but I need to fix that branch conflicts first, your CredsManagementTool landed first and got some stupid conflicts, easy to solve, but has to be done :P
<alecu> mandel, sure, go ahead.
<alecu> anyway, I'm getting "the path to test does not exist" now :-(
<mandel> alecu: shall we add a bug stating that run-test is bad and we add it to that branch?
<alecu> mandel, sure, I'll add it and I'll get to work on it later.
<mandel> alecu: superb
<ralsina> ok, lunch break for me, be back in 30 or so
<alecu> mandel, I'll work on in on another branch. Didn't realize that the .bat was there before your branch.
 * alecu brbs
<mandel> Chipaca`: can you re-give me the +1 for this https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/provide_windows_start_script/+merge/65376
<mandel> Chipaca`: I had to resubmit the merge proposal because the dependencie sin the branches were given very strange conflicts
<Chipaca`>  mandel ther eyou go
<mandel> Chipaca`: txh!
<mandel> thx :P
<mandel> alecu: can you test this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/provide_windows_start_script/+merge/65376
<mandel> alecu: is a milestone, it means that in truck we have sd working on windows, we just have to make it easy for people to have the credentials
<alecu> mandel, sure, I was already taking a look at that branch.
<ralsina> dobey: is tarmac merging ubuntuone-windows-installer?
<mandel> alecu: awesome, I'm going for rugby (is 7 pm here) but I'll be back in a few hours and will propose the sdtool branch, will try to ping you and nessita about it
<dobey> ralsina: no
<alecu> mandel, ack
<mandel> alecu: if you are ok with that branch, can you approve it so that it lands while I'm at rugby?
<ralsina> dobey: ok
<ralsina> dobey: could it? ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: maybe? i don't know anything about u1-windows-installer's requirements for landing branches. are there tests we have to run? what else does it require? can it be done on linux?
<ralsina> dobey: yes to linux, no tests yet, just pep8 and u1lint
<dobey> ok
<ralsina> dobey: requirements same as for control panel
<dobey> then i guess we can add it to tarmac, sure
<ralsina> dobey: cool thx
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i wonder if there is an easy way to do a mass deactivation of milestones on lp
<dobey> probably "write a script"
<ralsina> dobey: cool, right now is only me working on it but that may/will change eventually and tarmac would be handy
<dobey> ralsina: i understand. i don't care how many people are contributing to it. all i care about are the requirements for landing branches in it :)
<dobey> contrib agreement, tests, etc… stuff
<ralsina> dobey: ok. Will this be dome soonish (say, next day or two) or should I figure out how to manually merge to trunk? ;-)
<dobey> hrmm, need to move the branches too.
<dobey> ralsina: i would say by eod today
<ralsina> dobey: cool then, thanks you so much
<dobey> sure
<dobey> ralsina: don't propose any other merges to it until i get stuff moved around and tarmac set up though. :)
<ralsina> dobey: sure thing
<ralsina> I can push branches but not propose merges, right?
<dobey> ralsina: let's hold on that too, but should only take me a few minutes to get this set up
<ralsina> dobey: ok, sorry then because I pushed one a few minutes ago. No more, I promise
<dobey> heh, ok
<ralsina> dobey: that was quick :-)
<dobey> i haven't set up tarmac yet. i merged your branch by hand to avoid a slew of other migration problems :)
<dobey> ralsina: do you have a branch that adds run-tests/run-tests.bat which only do the pep8/u1lint checks (preferably using USE_PYFLAKES=1)?
<ralsina> dobey: don't have it
<ralsina> dobey: could have it!
<dobey> that's the spirit! :)
<dobey> ralsina: i've got trunk moved to the right team ownership, and set up tarmac to merge the branches. but there's no run-tests yet, so haven't set it up to run one :)
<dobey> ralsina: but as soon as there's a branch adding that, i can add the config option to run it
<ralsina> dobey: that's ok for today I will have one useful tomorrow
<dobey> ok, well it's set up :)
<ralsina> dobey: cool, thanks!
<dobey> np
<dobey> now back to evil dbus API changes
<dobey> hrmm, and calling this landscaping co.
<alecu> hey all, I'm having a configglue issue on windows: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630494/
<alecu> anybody has any idea about that?
<alecu> Chipaca`, ^ did you have that issue running mandel's branches?
<dobey> hrmm. having trouble understanding some of the txsecrets tests
<ralsina> Can I get two quick linux reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/ui_files_2/+merge/65388 ?
<ralsina> alecu, nessita: ^ ? pretty please?
<alecu> looking
<dobey> +1
<ralsina> alecu: thx!
<ralsina> dobey: awesome
<dobey> can i steal alecu after he does that review, for a bit? the txsecrets tests in sso are confusing me
<ralsina> dobey: fine by me if alecu is willing
<dobey> ok
<alecu> ralsina, I see that you branch has pylint annotations. How are you running pylint on it?
<dobey> alecu: have you a few minutes to help with that?
<ralsina> alecu: manually
<ralsina> alecu: u1lint ubuntuone_installer
<alecu> ralsina, perhaps you should make that part of the run_tests.bat for the installer.
<alecu> ralsina, anyway, approving.
<ralsina> alecu: yes, have a bug for that
<ralsina> alecu: thanks!
<alecu> cool
<alecu> dobey, tell me
<dobey> alecu: so i'm working on fixing the properties issue in txsecrets (bug #800294), and running the tests i'm getting a few failures/errors, but can't really tell why
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800294 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Support new fdo secrets API property names (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800294
<dobey> hold on, phone
<ralsina> I have a weird problem with https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/ui_files_2/+merge/65388  .. I can only set it to work in progress or merged
<dobey> alright
<dobey> alecu: these are the current errors i have: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630510/
<dobey> alecu: i'm not sure why the first one is failing, it seems like it is expecting the wrong thing, from my reading of the code
<dobey> ralsina: oh, right, one second, i need to fix up the reviewers
<dobey> forgot to do that :)
<alecu> dobey, is this happening on your new branch?
<dobey> alecu: yes
<dobey> ralsina: fixed; you should be able to set it now after you reload the page
<alecu> dobey, do you want to push it, so I can take a look?
<ralsina> dobey: thanks!
<dobey> alecu: lp:~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/new-kr-props
<ralsina> No rush, trivial branch for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/stop_reactor/+merge/65391
<dobey> ralsina: does super() not work right in Qt?
<ralsina> dobey: I am old fashioned
<dobey> well, you are writing Qt and Python, so yes :)
<dobey> alecu: any ideas
<dobey> ?
<alecu> dobey, get_default_collection creates a new collection if it can't find it on the default path. The first test creates a sample collection on the default, then tests get_default_collection.
<alecu> dobey, since the collection was already created at the start of the tests (before the first assert), calling get_default_collection should not create a new one.
<alecu> dobey, so I think that testing twice for 1 is right.
<dobey> alecu: but why would my changes affect that, given i'm not changing that path?
<alecu> looking again.
<alecu> dobey, I have not followed it properly, but I would suspect it's related to the splitting of LABEL_PROPERTY into ITEM_LABEL_PROPERTY and CLXN_LABEL_PROPERTY
<ralsina> another trivial branch for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_800346/+merge/65397
<dobey> alecu: huh
<dobey> ralsina: approved
<ralsina> dobey: thanks!
<alecu> ralsina, approved both
<ralsina> alecu: thanks!
<dobey> hmmm
 * nessita is back
<ralsina> hello nessita
<dobey> alecu: i'm not sure, since i also updated the usage of that constant appropriately as well
<ralsina> nessita: I looked and control panel does have the gui/qt/ui/__init__.py file you made me delete :-)
<nessita> ralsina: it has the file but is not versioned
<ralsina> nessita: you lost me
<ralsina> apparently you just run into a hole in my bzr knowledge
<nessita> I just got here
<nessita> :-D
<nessita> ralsina: hum, I see what you mean. Then you were right, somehow bzr told me is was not versioned but actually is
<nessita> ralsina: sorry for the confusion
<ralsina> nessita: no problem whatsoever
<alecu> dobey, right. But I guess that the mocks rely on both being the same, for looking up the objects in their dicts
<alecu> or something like that.
<ralsina> yet another very simple review: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_800330/+merge/65400
<nessita> ralsina: can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/simpler-devices-backend/+merge/65368 ?
<ralsina> nessita: sure, trade you ;-)
<nessita> sure!
<nessita> ralsina: are you using --fixes?
 * nessita guesses not
<ralsina> nessita: yes, unless I forgot in one branch
<dobey> alecu: i haven't found anywhere that suggests that :-/
<nessita> ralsina: the 800330 is not bind to the bug report, can you please ci --fixes --unchanged, please?
<nessita> ralsina: and I'm not sure that we're having a GTK version of the installer, aren't we?
<ralsina> nessita: we are probably never going to have one
<ralsina> nessita: but better safe than sorry
<nessita> ralsina: can we delete all the GTK specific bits?
<nessita> we can add them later, and ideally in a way we ran tests for both all the time
<ralsina> nessita: ok, file a bug and I will do it. I will still keep the directory structure so we can add a gtk/ later
<ralsina> nessita: bug linked
<nessita> ralsina: makes sense about the file dir. But the GTK bits please remove them in this branch
<nessita> ralsina: since it will make the diff smaller ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<nessita> (is not like is big, but I see no point in adding stuff that we will not use)
<ralsina> nessita: removed and pushed
<nessita> thanks
<nessita> ralsina: hey! do not assign me to bugs from the installer, assign yourself! :-P for example: bug #800284
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800284 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "logger.py is duplicated from the control panel (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800284
<ralsina> nessita: hey, you own logger.py ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: nopes, you own installer till friday at least
<ralsina> nessita: ok, I will reassign to me
<nessita> ralsina: also, please be sure to not leave the bugs in NEW. So, please set importance and status to either TRiaged or In Progress
<nessita> already changed assignee
<nessita> ralsina: and also, to measure the work done/pending till Friday, we're tagging bugs with u1-zomg-windows, like I mentioned in the first email I send you last week
<ralsina> nessita: ok, will tag
<nessita> that way we can search globally and not only by project
<dobey> grr, i don't understand why this is breaking :(
<ralsina> I thought they changed to in progress when you attached a branch. Oh well.
<dobey> ralsina: nope, but change to fix committed when tarmac lands branches that are attached to bugs
<ralsina> dobey: ok
<dobey> ralsina: so given the ideal velocity of our branches, the "in progress" is not as useful if you've already made the branch to fix it :)
<ralsina> dobey: yeah, in an ideal world ;-)
<dobey> well in an ideal world we wouldn't be touching windows :)
<dobey> and i wouldn't be writing python ;)
<nessita> ralsina: in the script in your last branch does: `which xvfb-run` u1trial --ignore-paths $QT_TESTS_PATH "$MODULE"
<dobey> now why is this thing breaking :(
<nessita> ralsina: I don't think we want to ignore the wt tests
<nessita> qt*
<ralsina> oops, deleted wrong line, I suppose
<dobey> i don't think we want to run the tests on linux?
<ralsina> dobey: there are no tests yet, but yes, they will have to run
<dobey> ralsina: we'll have to run windows installer tests on linux?
<ralsina> dobey: it's actually a setup wizard
<dobey> right. for windows. :)
<ralsina> dobey: should work just the same on Linux
<nessita> dobey: no, for both
<dobey> how many control panels do we need? :P
<dobey> is it an installer or what?
<nessita> ralsina: I would suggest to remove the definition of QT_TESTS_PATH altogether since we don t need that
<ralsina> dobey: not a control panel. Just a setup wizard. You know they are not the same thing :-)
<nessita> dobey: is a wizard to setup Ubuntu One
<ralsina> nessita: makes sense
<dobey> what does "setup" mean here?! install? sign up on sso?
<nessita> dobey: you can see the wireframes between our (canonical) google docs
<ralsina> dobey: choose what to sync, buy storage/streaming, sign in, a few other things. Check the workflow on gdocs
<dobey> *facepalm*
<nessita> dobey: we really need to get things moving on and we don't have time to argue, sorry
<ralsina> dobey: not constructive. This has been discussed for months. Facepalms were only allowed until april.
<nessita> dobey: you are welcome to send an email to the list, though
<ralsina> nessita: removed the variable and pushed
<nessita> ralsina: ack. Any news on my branch? :-)
<nessita> (I'm depending on it)
<ralsina> nessita: reading it
<nessita> thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: it's a tad longer than mine ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: do you need any specific testing?
<nessita> no, the next one will expose this in the IO
<nessita> UI
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<nessita> ralsina: approved and globally approved (we decided with the rest of the windows team that trivial branches can land with one review)
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on your branch
<nessita> thanks!
<ralsina> I just ran the tests and did a quick code review, though
 * ralsina adds bugs for each page on the installer now
<dobey> ah-ha
<dobey> stupid string literals
<mterry> If I wanted to ask U1Files to return a special error code for "out of space", where do I file that bug?
<dobey> mterry: ubuntuone-servers i suspect (presuming you mean the REST API)
<dobey> hrmm, so it seems like these properties changes work ok with gnome-keyring 2.x also
<mterry> dobey, thanks; filed bug 800384
<nessita> ralsina, alecu: do you know if mandel landed everything he had to? does he need reviews?
<ubot4> mterry: Bug 800384 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/800384 is private
<dobey> hrmm, and i wonder if i can make dnsmasq give out both ipv6 and ipv4 to the same MAC
<ralsina> nessita: not sure. Don't remember him asking for reviews except one that chipaca was doing
<ralsina> nessita: that was https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/use_txnamedpipes/+merge/65317 and it's merged now
<nessita> right, he also needed to propose the start script
<ralsina> nessita: checking...
<ralsina> nessita: that one is approved
<nessita> Chipaca`: any idea if the start script for syncdaemon, from mandel branch, is working? asking differently, did he request a review from you for that branch?
<ralsina> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/provide_windows_start_script/+merge/65376
<ralsina> but... HAS NO COMMIT MESSAGE
<ralsina> oops, sorry about the capshouting
<nessita> ralsina: let me set it
<alecu> ralsina, nessita: I've just set it
<nessita> oh
<alecu> nessita, you won.
<nessita> oh
<ralsina> jajaja
<nessita> alecu: did you explain to mandel that CredentialsManagementTool is not meant to be used like that?
<nessita> ralsina: I hope you don't get tired of this but, you're referencing "2nd page of the installer design" in the bug reports (which are publics) and the design specs are not visible
<ralsina> nessita: I intend to fill those up with screenshots from the wireframe when I start them
<ralsina> nessita: I had to file 14 of those :-(
<nessita> ralsina: is there any chance to not reference the spec but to describe very shortly what the tab does? Example: "Show licence agreement on 2nd tab, cancel if not accepted"
<nessita> "Show folder list so user can subscribe/unsubscribe as s/he wishes"
<nessita> etc?
<ralsina> nessita: yes there is a chance
<ralsina> nessita: I'll do it, even
<nessita> thanks
<nessita> ralsina: no need to fix what's done
<nessita> ralsina: only what's coming next
<ralsina> nessita: so  only 13 of those ;-)
<nessita> :-D
<ralsina> nessita: don't wprry I will make all the bug reports pretty
<nessita> I'm glad I noticed soon enough!
<nessita> ralsina: or you can make teh bug reports as you work on the tabs
<ralsina> nessita: I wanted to create them even if as placeholders so there was a visible goal
<nessita> right, makes sense
<ralsina> nessita: I can flesh them up as I work on them though
<nessita> right
<ralsina> nessita: what's the proper way to start the control panel? I am guessing it's not Popen(['/usr/bin/control-panel-gtk'])
<nessita> ralsina: start it from where?
<ralsina> nessita: the installer, after it finishes
<ralsina> it shows a button saying "start the dashboard"
<nessita> then yes, subprocess.Popen, but you can't hardcode the abspath
<nessita> assuming the controlpanel is installed in both systems, they should be in the PATH (the .msi should take care of that in windows)
<ralsina> I can use shell=True... but that's not usually recommended
<ralsina> ok
<nessita> ralsina: why would you use shell=True?
<ralsina> nessita: because if you don't do that, the PATH is ignored
<nessita> lies
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> In [1]: import subprocess
<nessita> In [2]: subprocess.Popen(('ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk',))
<nessita> works
<nessita> it does not work on windows, assuming the panel is in the PATH env?
 * ralsina checks
<ralsina> shocking! ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: should be exactly the same on windows. Seems I was just wrong. It happens :-)
<nessita> yes, it happens. Anyways, we should confirm this works on W
<ralsina> OTOH, the *name* ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk is platform dependent (not really but kinda)
<ralsina> yes, works on windows
<nessita> right
<nessita> ralsina: you need to use ubuntuone-control-panel-qt on linux and ubuntuone-control-panel-qt.exe on windows
<ralsina> we should use alternatives to set a ubuntuone-control-panel
<nessita> that is what you mean?
<ralsina> no, the "-gtk" part is currently linux only
<nessita> right, that is why I said -qt
<ralsina> ok then, yes that.
<ralsina> eventually you can do -qt on linux too, of course
<ralsina> Can I connect a branch to a bug in a way that doesn't say "this branch fixes the bug"?
<nessita> ralsina: no... sorry
<ralsina> nessita: no problem
<nessita> you need to manually set it to In progress
<nessita> or create finner grained branches or bugs
<nessita> bugs, I mean
 * alecu heads for the pediatric. bbl
<ralsina> last review request of the day: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_800383/+merge/65416
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/new-kr-props/+merge/65419
<dobey> my review request :)
<nessita> ralsina: you need to add tests :-)
<ralsina> nessita: yes i do!
<nessita> great! we; re in sync then
<dobey> ralsina: needinfo about the subprocess.Popen bit :)
<ralsina> dobey: such as? ;-)
<dobey> Should this not be ubuntuone-control-panel-qt, given that we're running it from a qt gui? Also, should we not rely on IPC activation to just start the correct one for the user's environment, instead of running it directly?
<nessita> ralsina: our policy is to add tests for all the code we write, not about what we do in designer. Anyways, we don't need to add any complex bit in designer other than layout and widgets packing
<ralsina> nessita: there is no logic in designer
<nessita> dobey: for now we will be running it directly, since we won't be doing a IPC activation for QT
<nessita> ralsina: right, which is good
<nessita> I was explaining the policy
<nessita> dobey: I agree we should open the -qt panel
<ralsina> nessita: so yes, I will add tests, but I need to get a handle on how and how much and "have the time" :-(
<nessita> ralsina: hem...
<nessita> ralsina: let's drop the tests when we really need to
<nessita> ralsina: I think that today, we can ask you to write tests :-) (still)
<ralsina> nessita: ok, will try to do it tonight late
<nessita> ralsina: thanks, you can check our current test suite to have a guide
<nessita> they are not long nor complicated
<nessita> but they are a safety net that I think is very important for "it just works"
<dobey> my branch already has tests and i updated them ;)
<ralsina> nessita: agreed
<ralsina> ok, time to be a dad
<ralsina> dobey: I will try to do a review later, sorry :-(
<dobey> no worries. i'm happy i got the branch working ;)
<ralsina> :-D
<thisfred> oops, dogs need to be walked, later all
<ralsina> see you later/tomorrow all!
<dobey> well i'm off. have a good evening all
<nessita> ralsina: wait
<nessita> ralsina: if you eod, please send the report
<nessita> is very important, we're very very tight with the schedule
<nessita> dobey: I will review your branch pretty soon
#ubuntuone 2011-06-22
<nessita> ok, I'm gone for the day
<nessita> bye all!
<hyperair> hi. i've just rsynced over my entire ~ to a new machine, and have changed the hostname of this machine. how do i re-setup ubuntuone?
<hyperair> it's still connnected to ubuntuone under the old device nmae
<hyperair> i actually removed the old device name, and can't add this device to my account now
<hyperair> when i click "I already have an account!" it just briefly shows another screen and then reverts back
<duanedesign> hyperair: hello'
<hyperair> duanedesign: hello.
<duanedesign> hyperair: you may need to remove the token manually. What version of Ubuntu?
<hyperair> duanedesign: natty.
<hyperair> duanedesign: where is the token stored?
<hyperair> i purged .local/share/ubuntuone, .cache/ubuntuonee, and .config/ubuntuone
<duanedesign> hyperair: ok, the token is in 'Passwords and Encyption Keys'
<hyperair> ah i see
<hyperair> gnome keyring eh
<hyperair> should have known
<duanedesign> under the Passwords Tab
<hyperair> yeah i've found it, thanks
<duanedesign> cool
<duanedesign> hyperair: if you r-click and delete it, you should then be prompted to readd the computer
<hyperair> right click and delete what?
<duanedesign> hyperair: the 'Ubuntu One' token
<hyperair> right, i've done all that already
<hyperair> and added the machine
<hyperair> thanks
<duanedesign> hyperair: cool
<hyperair> case closed =)
<duanedesign> hyperair: let us know if you get the result you are looking for
<duanedesign> hyperair: great
<hyperair> i think it would have been better to still be able to re-add the machine without having issues with the oauth token
<duanedesign> hyperair: yes. i thought that bug was fixed...
<hyperair> i use dropbox on this machine as well, and the procedure of removing and re-adding the machine was really smooth.
<ralsina> morning!
<clarita> ralsina: muy buenos dias!
<clarita> I do hate a greeting left unresponded to
<ralsina> buen dia claire
<clarita> how were your hols?
<clarita> or should I say 'were your hols hols?
<ralsina> well, I spent half of them in brazil against my will, so that was strange. But I am now much more rested and energetic :-)
<clarita> muito bem!
<ralsina> And I am programming now, so it's a nice change of pace
<mandel> ralsina: did the qt reactor fix your problem?
<ralsina> mandel: yay!
 * mandel is glad
<ralsina> mandel: in fact, the branch (with 4 silly tests) passes now
<mandel> so we are getting there little by little
<ralsina> mandel: yep.
<ralsina> mandel: the "modern" thing is running u1lint instead f pylint, right?
<mandel> ralsina: yes, that is the deal, is better
<ralsina> mandel: ok, will change it
<ralsina> hmmmm --ignore doesn't work with u1int. I need a pylintrc?
 * mandel away for 15 min
<ralsina> off to take the kid to school, will be back in about 1 hour
 * mandel back
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<nessita> hello everyone!
<nessita> mandel: ping
<mandel> nessita: pong
<nessita> mandel: hi there! question re http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630651/
<nessita> mandel: why is the ussoc that alecu is trying using pb? I thought we replaced that with txn
<mandel> nessita: one thing is the transport you use, the other is the protocol, protocol is still pb. I understood we were not going to add the shellExtensions for the internal beta we are doing this friday
<nessita> we are not
<mandel> nessita: txnamedpipes is just a protocol over namedpipes, then we can change that to txjsonrpc
<mandel> nessita: exactly, so let get things working with a well known tested protocol, which is pb and later we can merge the changes in the protocol used for the IPC
<nessita> ok
<mandel> nessita: I have one question for you, I have problems implementing the start method from SDTool
<mandel> nessita: shuld I just propose the code as it is so it does not block and implement it in a diff branch?
<mandel> s/shuld/should
<nessita> mandel: ah, I guess that answers the question I just asked by replying to your email :-)
<mandel> nessita: oh, then I read the email :)
<mandel> nessita: so, I propose the merge and we move on from there, right?
<nessita> mandel: yeah, please read the email and answer it (so we all are in sync). But regarding to your question, yes, please propose
<nessita> mandel: besides that branch, do you have any other pending branch?
<nessita> in the sense of coded branch waiting for something else
<mandel> nessita: no, we have all the sd methods ready besides start and is just because we have to agree in the best wway to do so, but I'm guessing looking in the reg and using subprocess is the best option
<mandel> nessita: so I can work on the start method and the examples and give alecu a hand with the sso problem, but it should be easy to fix
<nessita> mandel: I would advice you to stop using the word "easy" ;-)
<nessita> past experience has proven nothing is easy so far
<mandel> nessita: I think that my idea of hard is harder than the average :P
<nessita> hehe
<nessita> mandel: ok, please propose the branch ASAP without the start so I can take a look
<mandel> nessita: I'll do it right now then
<mandel> gime me a min
<nessita> thanks
<ralsina> hello nessita!
<nessita> hola ralsina. Could you build your tests after mandel's suggestion?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, they even pass!
<nessita> lol
<nessita> ralsina: is the branch ready for re-review?
<ralsina> nessita: I would like to add another test, and then yes
<nessita> ralsina: great, let me know
<nessita> and hopefully, your next branch was TDD'd :-)
<ralsina> nessita: welll... let's say the next one after the next one ;-)
<nessita> ...
<ralsina> nessita: the next one is about changing to u1lint, surely that is not TDD ;-)
<nessita> ok, deal
<mandel> nessita: running test on linux and then I propose
<nessita> mandel: great
<thisfred> ¡hola a todos!
<thisfred> Just had a very exciting morning: the greyhound we're dogsitting got away from me in the park. Luckily he stopped running after 500m or so, or I would have some explaining to do...
<nessita> thisfred: lol
<nessita> hola
<thisfred> Poop-for-brains, we affectionately call him
<thisfred> Makes our own dog seem smart and normal
<nessita> jajaja
<thisfred> For those who like electronica: now playing the new fabric CD on u1rocks ;)
<nessita> mandel: have an ETA? I need to buy some groceries to have breakfast and I wanted to see if I shall wait or leave now :-)
<mandel> nessita: tests are running, but If you go now I'll take advantage and take the dog out, shall we both go then?
<nessita> mandel: let's. I'll be back in 15 minutes~
<mandel> nessita: I\ll take a little longer but not much more
 * mandel walks dog
<ralsina> nessita: rady for re-review of https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_800383/+merge/65416
<nessita> ralsina: looking
<nessita> ralsina: why did you remove ./setup.py build from run-tests?
<ralsina> nessita: no reason, probably missed it
<nessita> ralsina: could you please restore?
<alecu> hello all!
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<ralsina> hola alecu!
<nessita> thanks
<nessita> hola alecu, how's amelia doing?
<alecu> nessita, still sleeping. She was fine last night, but during the afternoon she kept crying whenever she coughed. She said "her mouth hurt", but she pointed *inside*, so we went to the doctor to check her throat.
<alecu> nessita, btw: by removing on_credentials_error_cb, I'll be removing exception NoAccessToken too.
<alecu> nessita, I think it would be fine, because we are treating all errors returned in the deferred as a NoAccess condition.
<nessita> alecu: why the exception? I know knows handles it, but we need to be consistent with the linux implementation
<alecu> (the find_credentials and register deferred)
<nessita> s/knows/no one
<alecu> nessita, right.
<alecu> nessita, then we'll need to turn every exception gotten into a NoAccessTokenException.
<alecu> nessita, does that sound right?
<nessita> alecu: hum, I'm a little lost. The linux side alreedy raises a NoAccessToken exception
<nessita> you say we change it everywhere?
<alecu> nessita, no. only on windows/ipc.py.
<nessita> alecu: that's my point: we need to raise the (exact) same exception in both implementations
<nessita> to provide a consistent API to upper layers
<alecu> nessita, if any error is found while calling find_credentials and register in ipc.py, we'll wrap it in a NoAccessToken.
<alecu> nessita, great. But upper layers are not even caring what type of exception it is.
<alecu> nessita, they just see any exception, and they treat it as an error.
<nessita> alecu: yes to the first, and yes to the second, but let's not change linux side on this branch
<alecu> nessita, ok.
<nessita> so, let's use the same exception in both sides without breaking API for now, let's file a bug for whatever we want to improve
<nessita> actually, there is one bug... let me find it
<ralsina> nessita: ok, found the reason setup.py is not on run-tests: I copied it from control panel
<nessita> ralsina: the control panel does setup.py build
<alecu> nessita, actually I'll need to change a little bit the linux side: I need to move that exception to a non-platform-dependent place.
<nessita> alecu: as long as you imported on the l;inux side and remains "importable" from the same path, +1
<alecu> ok
<nessita> alecu: bug #619885
<ralsina> nessita: you are right, added and pushed
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 619885 in ubuntuone-client "Syncdaemon doesn't handle NoAccessToken exception (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619885
<nessita> alecu: maybe you wanna add something to that bug :-)
<nessita> ralsina: we kinda use some ad-hoc styling things like:
<nessita> from ubuntuone_installer.gui.qt.ui import (
<nessita>     license_ui,
<nessita>     congratulations_ui)
<nessita> should be:
<nessita> from ubuntuone_installer.gui.qt.ui import (
<nessita>     license_ui,
<nessita>     congratulations_ui,
<nessita> )
<ralsina> nessita: ok by me, will change it and re-push
<nessita> ralsina: thanks. Question: any reason to change self.ui for self.page_ui in LicensePage?
<ralsina> nessita: to make pylint shutup about it without addding disables. Then I added a pylintrc. I should change it back
<nessita> ralsina: please, so we remain more consistent between our codes
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<nessita> ralsina: next question: are this signed-off texts? "Agree && Install" my concern is the double &
<nessita> I don't think && is a "word" in english
<nessita> or QT does some magic with it?
 * nessita will expect so since she just saw "&Print"
<ralsina> nessita: & is used to mark accelerators, && is one &
<nessita> ralsina: got it, thanks. In that case, shouldn't we add accelerators to "Agree && Install" and "Disagree && Cancel"?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, but I want to have all the pages up and do a bug "add accelerators" to make sure I am consistent
<ralsina> nessita: in fact the &print one kinda slipped away ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: ah, ok
<ralsina> nessita: pushed with .ui
<nessita> ralsina: when we started the panel, we agreed we will be pep8 consistent in our code, unless QT forced us otherwise. So, we should be using snake_case for our method names (except when defining callbacks where we may have on_my_widget_valueChanged)
<ralsina> nessita: ok, will check that
<nessita> thanks!
<mandel> nessita: I'm back, pushing the branch right now and will propose the merge
<nessita> mandel: YEY
<nessita> standup in 10 crowd
<ralsina> nessita: thanks for the reviews, you are really helping me!
<nessita> ralsina: :-)
<ralsina> nessita: there, my only non-inherited method is now PEP8 ;-)
<nessita> lol
<nessita> ralsina: you missed and ending comma after  congratulations_ui, otherwise you will get lint issues. So, final version should be:
<nessita>     congratulations_ui,
<nessita> )
<ralsina> grmbl... ok
<nessita> ralsina: are initializePage ad
<nessita> oops
<nessita> and printDocument inherited methods?
<ralsina> printDocument is now print_document
<ralsina> initializePage is inherited
<nessita> ah, ok :-)
 * nessita needs more QT foo
<ralsina> nessita: noone remembers all the methods, don't worry :-)
<mterry> Chipaca, hello!  Any word on a DD reviewer?
<Chipaca> mterry: give me 10 minutes plz
<mterry> Chipaca, sure
<nessita> ralsina: can you use the sme pylintrc as controlpanel? so, for example, we don't get the report after the test run
<nessita> and that would be all :-)D
<ralsina> nessita: sure thing!
<alecu> me
<alecu> nessita, mandel, ralsina, dobey, thisfred, fagan, standup!
<thisfred> me
<nessita> me
 * ralsina finishes notes
<ralsina> me
<nessita> thisfred: you go first (my client reports we both said me at the same time)
<thisfred> DONE: couchdb rererepackaging | reviews TODO: whatever I can to help | unity bugs BLOCKED: no NEXT: nessita
<nessita> thisfred: but after alecu! :-D
<thisfred> oops
<dobey> me
<nessita> fagan: , mandel!
<mandel> me
<nessita> ralsina: is fagan still with us?
<nessita> alecu: go!
<alecu> DONE: a branch to fix bug #799958, some reviews
<alecu> TODO: a few fixes on the above branch, work on bug #800669
<alecu> BLOCKED: no kinder today
<alecu> NEXT: thisfred
<thisfred> nessita: get a better client, xchat works ;)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 799958 in ubuntuone-client "windows ipc is not using the credentials management tool (affects: 2) (heat: 369)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799958
<ralsina> nessita: he's doing some work for josh
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800669 in ubuntu-sso-client "InsecureJelly exception thrown when SD requests credentials (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800669
<thisfred> DONE: couchdb rererepackaging | reviews TODO: whatever I can to help | unity bugs BLOCKED: no NEXT: nessita
<nessita> DONE: bug #798413, bug #800362, tons of reviews
<nessita> TODO: bug #800161, fill missing mobile info in Services tab
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 798413 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Provide a method in backend to list only devices info without querying local settings from syncdaemon (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798413
<fagan> crap slept in
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800362 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Refactor devices tab to stop using faked data (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800362
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800161 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Do not allow folder creation in a folder containing an UDF (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800161
<ralsina> DONE:
<ralsina> * Windows catchup call
<ralsina> * MGMT call
<ralsina> * Started work on meta-bug #800204
<ralsina> * fixed bug #800218
<ralsina> * fixed bug #800282
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800204 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "The installer has no UI files (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800204
<ralsina> * fixed bug #800303
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800218 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "There is no script to run the installer (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800218
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800282 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Closing the window should stop the reactor (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800282
<ralsina> * fixed bug #800346
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800303 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Add a page to the installer showing the license (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800303
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800346 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "The logger contains controlpanel references (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800346
<ralsina> * fixed bug #800330
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800330 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "There is no run-tests script (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800330
<ralsina> * fixed half of bug #800383
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800383 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Implement "congratulations" page to the installer (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800383
<ralsina> * initial work for bug #800381
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800381 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Add "sync now or later" page to the installer (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800381
<ralsina> * bunch'o'reviews
<dobey> grr
<ralsina> TODO:
<ralsina> * bugs #800357 #800359 #800363 #800364 #800366 #800368 #800374 #800375 #800376 #800377 #800379 #800381
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800357 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Add page for "Installing Ubuntu One" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800357
<ralsina> BLOCKED: NO
<nessita> ralsina: are you doing aaaaaaall those bugs today? :-)
<ralsina> nessita: as many as I can ;-)
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #800294, reviews, u1-win-installer on tarmac, chase people
<dobey> λ TODO: fix more stuff, chase people
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800294 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Support new fdo secrets API property names (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800294
<ralsina> nessita: UI-wise, maybe
<dobey> mandel: go :)
 * fagan slept in
<mandel> DONE: Finished most of the implementation of SDTool on windows for bug 800671. Looked at how to implement the start and listen to signals methods which are hard to map in the windows case.
<mandel> TODO: Write an example or examples that use SDTool on windows.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> fagan, go
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800671 in ubuntuone-client "There is no SyncDaemonTool windows implementation (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800671
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * Porting the FAQ to rst for josh
<fagan> Blocked
<fagan> * nope
<nessita> dobey: I reviewed your branch yesterday, is not fully working on natty for me
<fagan> Im on AR time for today :D
<nessita> fagan: you slept in till 2pm your time?!?!?!
<nessita> any comments, anyone?
<fagan> nessita: yep
<fagan> nessita: my alarm didnt go off
<ralsina> comment: fagan, 2PM dude, not cool.
<alecu> fagan, your inner alarm?
<mandel> nessita, alecu, ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/windows_sdtool/+merge/65493 for review
<ralsina> mandel: will look in 5'
<nessita> ok, EOM
<ralsina> nessita: pushed pylintrc
<dobey> ralsina: can you put all your "DONE" bugs on one line, instead of separate lines so it's easier to read?
<nessita> ralsina, mandel, alecu, Chipaca: mumble in 10 minutes
<ralsina> dobey: sure
<fagan> alecu: hah inner alarms are for people with a regular sleep cycle
<dobey> pylintrc?
<mandel> nessita: sure, I'll have lunch after mumble :)
<Chipaca> mterry: essentially fine; only problem was in startup where one of the times the default in 'storage' was ftp for some reason
<blajk1> muffinresearch, lisette, I am ready when you are
<nessita> ralsina: also, in an ideal world, we list as ToDo what we are "pretty sure" we will be finishing today (of course that unknown issues may arise later)
<ralsina> dobey: yes pylintrc, I will switch to u1lint later (can't make it ignore folders, and you weren't around to ask ;-)
<lisette> blajk1: me too
<nessita> ralsina: if you're pretty sure you'll work on all that, you rock :-P
<ralsina> nessita: ok, will do that. And I *do* rock.
<mterry> Chipaca, you mean you had set your backup location to something else and it changed to ftp on you?
 * ralsina has spent his unfounded bragging allowance for the week
<Chipaca> mterry: no, i mean, on first run
<mterry> Chipaca, that shouldn't happen!  ;)
<Chipaca> mterry: yeah, i figure it's a bug
<Chipaca> mterry: plus that it's throwing a traceback every time i try to actually back up
<mterry> Chipaca, ah, well, I wasn't able to reproduce that when you first mentioned it, but I tried again recently and got it
<mterry> Chipaca, I uploaded a new ubuntuone-couch that fixed that SSL error you saw
<Chipaca> mterry: but those are not blockers in the "u1 needs to sign off" sense
<mterry> Chipaca, you should be able to backup now if you have up to date 11.10
<Chipaca> oooh
 * Chipaca gets excited
<Chipaca> hmm... same traceback
<mterry> Chipaca, it was a new upload of python-httplib2 enabling ssl verification by default, which Ubuntu One apparently fails?
<Chipaca> re-dist-upgrading...
<mterry> Chipaca, yeah, check your version of ubuntuone-couch
<Chipaca> 0.2.0+r12-2~oneiric1
<nessita> ralsina: big approve!
<ralsina> nessita: yay!
<nessita> ralsina: now you need another one :-)
<Chipaca> mterry: i suspect we need to do some merging of that and 0.2.0-0ubuntu4
<mterry> Chipaca, ah...  grab distro's version for this
<mterry> Chipaca, I filed a bzr merge request with the fix
<mterry> Chipaca, but it isn't accepted yet, as ya'll figure out the right way to fix the ssl error
<mterry> (mine was just a band-aid)
<Chipaca> thisfred: ping re ubuntuone-couch ^?
 * thisfred reads
<nessita> I need reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/refactor-devices/+merge/65425
<mterry> Chipaca, thisfred: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntuone-couch/no-ssl-validation/+merge/65384
<dobey> Chipaca: mterry's "fix" is disable_ssl_validation=True (what a horrible API "disable=True" is). but i think we should do the right thing and require validation, but we need to point at the right CA cert or something
<mterry> dobey, agreed
<thisfred> Yeah, so I saw dobey's comment come by, and sort of spaced out: dobey: how do we fix this properly?
<Chipaca> yeah, they should've gone with disable_not_validating_ssl=False
<nessita> Chipaca, ralsina, mumble pliz?
<ralsina> nessita: ack!
<dobey> well, ideally it would "just work" because the CA certs we're chained against should be picked up by default in Ubuntu, but alas
<mterry> Chipaca, so are you saying that U1 is comfortable with signing off on DD (except of course for the bugs)?
<Chipaca> mterry: we're comfortable with signing off on it, period. bugs are bugs are bugs.
<ralsina> dobey: could re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_800383/+merge/65416 ? The Popen stuff is temporary and will file a bug about it.
<mterry> Chipaca, awesome.  You are no longer my blocker.  /me whisks away to poke someone else until they give in   ;)
<mterry> Chipaca, thanks!
<pmatulis> nessita: my u1sdtool setup seems to be working at bootup.  i'm still a bit pissed that it created a '~/Ubuntu\ One' folder however
<dobey> ralsina: can you at least change it to run the -qt version instead of -gtk? pretty sure we're not supporting the latter on windows :)
<ralsina> dobey: we are not installing -qt anywhere yet, so that would mean it doesn't "work" IRL
<ralsina> dobey: besides, shouldn't we use alternatives to install one without -qt or -gtk ?
<dobey> ralsina: and with this it doesn't "work" IRL either, because ther eis no -gtk on windows :)
<dobey> windows doesn't have alternatives
<ralsina> dobey: it doesn't work on windows yet ;-)
 * dobey looks at the project name again "ubuntuone-*windows*-installer"
<dobey> and from last night:
<dobey> 17:36 < nessita> dobey: I agree we should open the -qt panel
<ralsina> dobey: I agree too. I just say we can't do it *now*. Which is why I will open a bug.
<dobey> wouldn't it be better to make *this* do what it should be doing, and then file a bug against control-panel that says "install the qt control panel script" instead, that way you don't have to fix it in two places later? i mean, it has to work in 2.5 days anyway, right? :)
<ralsina> dobey: weeeeeeeeellll
<ralsina> dobey: pretty please? ;-)
<dobey> nessita: ^^ what do you think?
<nessita> dobey: on mumble, one sec
<lisette> ralsina: nessita: we are ready when you are
<ralsina> lisette: still on mumble, sorry
<lisette> ralsina: no worries, we are too, just drag us somewhere when you want us to join
<ralsina> lisette: can it be in 30 minutes?
<lisette> ralsina: sure
<ralsina> ok, at :30 of ehatever hour it is now there :-)
<lisette> ralsina: we will jump in at 35 past sharp :)
<ralsina> lisette: ;-)
<dobey> hmm
<nessita> pmatulis: the Ubuntu One folder will be there always, is not optional
<nessita> dobey: regaring your concern, let me ask ralsina this
<nessita> ralsina: why you don't want to have the -qt version there?
<ralsina> nessita: because if I put that there you can't see that the button works IRL.
<nessita> ralsina: you can, if you set the PATH properly
<ralsina> ok, I will change it;
<nessita> thanks
<dobey> :)
<pmatulis> nessita: too bad.  thanks for your help
<nessita> pmatulis: yq
<nessita> yw*
<dobey> well boo. guess my yard work won't get started today thanks to weather :-/
<dobey> pmatulis: what is so bad about the folder btw?
<ralsina> There, pushed it with -qt. And while we are at it, please review https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_800381/+merge/65502 (now with tests!)
<nessita> ralsina: could you please? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/refactor-devices/+merge/65425
<ralsina> nessita: on it!
<nessita> thanks
 * dobey wonders if anyone is going ot package qtreactor at all
<gord> hey all, i'm guessing its known that u1 doesn't quite work on O right?
<dobey> gord: yep
<gord> cool cool
<nessita> mandel: there are no tests for SDT on windows :-(
<ralsina> nessita: +1
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> ralsina: +1 now that it's -qt
<ralsina> dobey: thx
<nessita> Chipaca: ping
<Chipaca> nessita: pong
<nessita> Chipaca: why do you have ubuntuone-client without a trunk inside, and with several other projects in it? I'm confused
<Chipaca> nessita: I don't know, I didn't do that
<Chipaca> nessita: note there's also a Escritorio and such in there
<dobey> eh? sounds like mail faux pas?
<mandel> nessita: hmm ok I'll fix that
<nessita> Chipaca: there is also a Canonical dir in it
<Chipaca> yeah
<mandel> nessita: it should pass the same ones as in linux
<Chipaca> so, not sure
<nessita> can I remove that? (The whole u1client dir) and start over
<nessita> mandel: mmmm for most of them, yes, they should. There may be an old one using dbus stuff, maybe
<Chipaca> nessita: sure
<nessita> yey
<alecu> nessita, when you have a minute please re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-cmt-usage/+merge/65438
<Chipaca> nessita: you can nuke all of ~/Canonical and start over fwiw
<nessita> Chipaca: ack. How can I rm -rf? :-D
<nessita> alecu: yesmister!
<Chipaca> nessita: rmdir /a /s AFAIR
<ralsina> nessita: del /s /q whatever  and later rmdir /s /q whatever
<Chipaca> that
<Chipaca> dunno what happened to good ol' deltree
<ralsina> or do it from explorer ;-)
<ralsina> Chipaca: went to live with xcopy to the old commands home
<Chipaca> deltree and xcopy, sitting in a tree
<nessita> ralsina: explorer makes me sick, so let's pick our battles
<nessita> Chipaca: any reason why we're not using the terminal from cygwin?
<Chipaca> nessita: not really, other than not wanting to break stuff
<nessita> ack
<Chipaca> (cygwin libs have broken build envs form me in the past)
<nessita> alecu: branch looks great! +1
<alecu> cool
<Chipaca> "a+ programmer! would review again!"
<nessita> ralsina: doing yours now, I was waiting for the prerequisite to land
<nessita> mandel: you back?
<alecu> nessita, the cygwin terminal runs stuff inside it's own env, that is not usually the same as the env that every other program runs in, so, not recommended to use it unless you are developing stuff that will run with cygwin. (which we are not)
<mandel> nessita: yes
<alecu> oh, the same that chipaca said a few lines above :P
<nessita> alecu: I understand. Thanks for un-donkey-me
<nessita> mandel: great! shall we have the meeting?
<mandel> nessita: lets do it!
<nessita> ralsina, lisette, Chipaca, alecu, blak1?
<mandel> nessita: mumble again?
<ralsina> nessita: ack, to the bat-mumble!
<nessita> mandel: yeah, sorry
<nessita> lisette: shall we?
<mandel> :)
<alecu> nessita, you meant blajk1, right?
<lisette> nessita: cool, let us wrap up web talk
<alecu> let's crash the web talk!!!!
<alecu> yeah!!!!
<nessita> lol
<nessita> alecu: yes, thanks
<nessita> Chipaca: can you make it?
<lisette> clarita, do you wanna mumble?
<Chipaca> nessita: I always make it
<clarita> yars will be right there
<Chipaca> alecu: are you familiar with the phrase "si era hombre era feo"? that's u-c-p on windows right now :)
<alecu> hahahaha
<alecu> not familiar with the phrase, tho.
<Chipaca> alecu: ah well. deconstructing it is fun, but not funny :)
<fagan> mumble is a terrible name
<fagan> wanna mumble just sounds like something completely different :)
<dobey> haha
<dobey> Chipaca: que ella eso ;)
<ralsina> mandel: any hints about installing txnamedpipes on windows?
<alecu> mandel, when you can, please re-review this branch, because otto is complaining about a new revision that was not reviewed: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-cmt-usage/+merge/65438
<mandel> ralsina: just use the setup.py and if you hav issues alecu has an experience with that
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<mandel> alecu: +1 already
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> nessita: where the heck do control panel/sso logs go to?
<nessita> dobey: .cache/sso/
<dobey> ah ok, thanks
<dobey> meh.
<dobey> evil secrets api :(
<alecu> mandel, thanks.
<nessita> dobey: yw
 * alecu brbs
<nessita> ralsina: finishing your review now...
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<nessita> ralsina: can you please use snake_case for all the widget names in the ui files? that way we'll have snake_case for the widgets in out python code
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<nessita> thanks
<nessita> ralsina: in test_sync_now_shows_message there is something I don't fully understand. You're calling "congrats_page.setField("syncNow", True)" and then you're asserting over that with "self.assertEqual(congrats_page.field("syncNow").toBool(), True)". I'm not sure I see the point in that assert
<ralsina> nessita: well, it didn't work at first! It tests that the radio buttons are mutually exclusive in the page ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: but you set syncNow and the test for syncNow. If you want to test mutually exclusive, shouldn't you be setting syncNow and tetsing syncLater?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, right
<nessita> you fix? :-)
<ralsina> yes!
<nessita> ralsina, mandel, dobey: how can I install u1client on windows? python setup.py install does not work :-)
<ralsina> nessita: I was about to ask the same thing ;-)
<ralsina> it fails for me because I have no intltool-update
<nessita> ralsina: you're asking about u1cp
<nessita> (I think(
<nessita> ))
<ralsina> oops, right
 * ralsina is about to take a break before he does something stupid
<dobey> i have no idea
<dobey> install intltool for one :)
<mandel> ha..
<dobey> but uh, why doesn't setup.py work in client?
<mandel> dobey: because there is none
<dobey> is none what?
<nessita> dobey: in ubuntuone-client, there is no setup.py
<nessita> dobey: to install all the python libraries
<dobey> oh right
<dobey> nessita: why did you say that then
<nessita> dobey: ?
<dobey> does not work != there is none
<nessita> I said:  dobey: how can I install u1client on windows? python setup.py install does not work :-)
<nessita> ah
<dobey> yes, you implied there was one :)
<nessita> the commnad does not work
<nessita> becasue it fails :-P
<nessita> right
<nessita> my bad, sorry
<nessita> alecu: lint issues in your cmt branch
<nessita>  ./ubuntuone/platform/windows/ipc.py:     29:  'Failure' imported but unused
<ralsina> nessita: I filed bug #800750 for the snake_case and fixed the tests.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800750 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "use snake_case on widget and field names (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800750
<nessita> ralsina: can you please fixed the syncNow, syncLater and syncSOmething in this branch, since that code is new?
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<nessita> dobey: so, how can we install in windows with the current tools? or shall we create a setup.py to install syncdaemon libs?
<dobey> under cygwin
<dobey> ask mandel how he does it
<dobey> i have done no work on u1 on windows :)
<nessita> dobey: right, but since you knew autotools, you may know how to use it on windows
<nessita> mandel: shall we create a setup.py for being able to installing the syncdaemon libs?
<dobey> yes, it works under cygwin, but our stuff isn't set up to build without nautilus/g-s-d/libsyncdaemon stuff currently
<dobey> i am not sure we should make a setup.py there, but my brain hurts now
<nessita> dobey: right, and we don't need them as well. From my POV< this is a strong point to separate the syncdaemon lib into another project
<ralsina> nessita: pushed with snake_case
<nessita> ralsina: yey!
<mandel> nessita, dobey: I think we should have the setup.py since it is a bit of an overhead to be use autotools for the python code to generate the logging cong and the clientdefs modules..
<alecu> mandel, +1
<ralsina> +1 from me too. Purely selfish, but I need to install that to get ubuntune.logger
<dobey> well you need to set PYTHONPATH
<dobey> less rushing into things plzkthx
<dobey> and my spam folder needs to stop filling up with bug reports :-/
<ralsina> dobey: silence the u1-zomg-windows tag
<dobey> that is not why they are going to my spam
<nessita> dobey: I don't see this a rushing, but as something that needed attention long time ago that we have delayed because we couldn't reach consensus. We have talked about splitting the syncdaemon code into a separate project a lot
<nessita> and now that we're going nultiplatform this need is more evident
<nessita> Chipaca: I would like to revisit the splitting u1-syncdaemon into a separated project. Not necesarily before this Friday, but soon
<dobey> *you* (and maybe chicharros) have talked about splitting syncdaemon code to a seaprate project a lot
<dobey> that is *not* we
<nessita> dobey: and Chipaca and ralsina and mandel
<nessita> dobey: and you were involved as well, in the sense that you were in those discussions as well
<dobey> no i wasn't
<nessita> dobey: I have logs! :-)
<dobey> i was involved in one discussion once a long time ago, and i said it was the wrong soluteion to the problem you were trying to solve then
<dobey> as it was the wrong solution to your problem
<nessita> dobey: fair enough. Is your opinion now different?
<dobey> my opinion is that windows is a different problem and we need to approach it differently, and ideally we should have had this argument 2 months ago :)
<nessita> dobey: not sure what that means...
<nessita> ralsina: how can I export PYTHONPATH in windows?
<dobey> it means i am willing to discuss and implement an optimal solution for this new problem, but we really should have done it 2 months ago, rather than now; as we're going to end up rushing in "band-aid" solutions to cover up the problem
<ralsina> nessita: set PYTHONPATH=xxx;yyy
<ralsina> remember that the separator is ";"
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> dobey: well, there is not much we can do about the "we should have done it". I'm interested in the first part. Would you agree to split syncdaemon out of the current source tree?
<dobey> nessita: i won't blindly agree to that, no. i will agree that the cross-platform issue is an issue that needs more thought and discussion. but moving syncdaemon out of u1client tree means that u1client includes no actual clients, which is just totally lame. :)
<ralsina> mandel, alecu: can I bother you with reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_800715/+merge/65524
<dobey> perhaps the solution is move everything out and not have an ubuntuone-client project any longer; but needs thought/discussion
<dobey> (and i need lunch right now)
<dobey> otherwise thought isn't going to be very good :)
<nessita> dobey: or move all non syncdaemon out into a dedicated project is another possibilty
<ralsina> lunch, I used to have those :-)
<ralsina> +1 to moving every non-syncdaemon elsewhere
<nessita> ralsina: how do you build clientdefs on windows? just make?
<dobey> it's not that simple
<nessita> no
<ralsina> clientdefs?
<nessita> yeah
<ralsina> it just works, doesn't use much ;-)
<nessita> ImportError: no module named clientdefs
<nessita> ralsina: I'm just tyring to run syncdaemon
<ralsina> nessita: oh, that you hacve to ask mandel
<nessita> he's gone to run an errand...
<ralsina> I haven't used syncdaemon on windows this week yet
<nessita> ralsina: well, but that is no news, clientdefs is there since day 0~
<nessita> ralsina: did you recall building it somehow?
<ralsina> nessita: nope
<dobey> http://img.chan4chan.com/img/2009-12-10/1260455707052.jpg
<nessita> dobey: what do you got?
<dobey> i will look more at the problem and think of possible solutions, as soon as i eat some lunch
<dobey> so bbiab :)
<nessita> dobey: thanks
<hrw> hi
<hrw> is it normal that U1 ubuntu client says "to login in or create account in ubuntu one, network connection is required" (kind of that - I use Polish in system) even when network is working and one.ubuntu.com is reachable?
<alecu> ralsina, reviewing
<alecu> hrw, are you using Oneiric?
<hrw> alecu: yes
<alecu> hrw, u1 currently has a bug on Oneiric regarding the network connection.
<hrw> alecu: I do not use U1 (bug have account) - just checked option in indicator
<hrw> s/bug/but
<hrw> alecu: so if release==oneiric then u1_working=false/
<hrw> ?
<hrw> bug 791548?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 791548 in update-manager (Ubuntu) (and 10 other projects) "Oneiric: Never sees NetworkManager connection (affects: 18) (dups: 8) (heat: 108)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791548
<alecu> hrw, that seems to be the bug, yes.
<hrw> ok
<hrw> will have to remember not to use u1 to share files between machines again
<alecu> hrw, it's probably fixed on the Ubuntu One nightlies, but I think that there's another related issue where the gnome-keyring changed it's interface.
<hrw> alecu: is there a way to enable u1 to generate logs usable for u1 devs?
<alecu> hrw, I don't think logs would be useful in this case, since it's a known issue.
<alecu> hrw, perhaps you should mark the bug as "affects me also"
<hrw> alecu: not this case
<alecu> oh, ok.
<hrw> alecu: during UDS-O I used u1 to keep firefox profile - got insane amount of u1conflict* files (with just one machine using u1) and that took me out of u1 usag
<alecu> hrw, interesting use case, we should definitely work to improve that. Let's ask the right people on how to work around that:
<alecu> rye, ping ^
<alecu> facundobatista, verterok: ping as well ^
<hrw> I did that way cause laptop was packed and I forgot to copy profile from desktop
<hrw> this time I will copy all required/useful stuff directly to machine - lost trust in u1
<facundobatista> alecu, hrw, we have a bug that could explain that if firefox wrote on those files a lot really fast... though to say without DEBUG logs
<alecu> facundobatista, hrw is offering to enable the debug logs to help us solve this issue.
<hrw> during next week I will be in Dublin at ubuntu platform sprint - can use firefox with u1 profile during that time
<hrw> will curse a lot and reinstall userscripts few times per day but I can do that
<alecu> hrw, also, there's a project called oneconf that's aimed at that: synchronizing installed applications and application settings using UbuntuOne.
<alecu> hrw, I don't know what's the support for firefox in it yet.
<hrw> sounds interesting
<nessita> alecu: would you how to workaround the IMportError for clientdefs on windows, when trying to run the u1syndaemon?
<facundobatista> hrw, alecu, actually, we'd need TRACE logs just to prove that is the same issue... it's a very complicated situation that happen in rare situations... that could not be that rare if the same file is written with only milliseconds of difference
<hrw> facundobatista: I have no idea how it happened and how often firefox is saving its files
<alecu> nessita, I usually do "gnome-autogen.sh&&make" in linux, because I share the folder with the VM.
<nessita> ah...
<nessita> will generate the file locally and copy it
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<alecu> np
<hrw> facundobatista: for me (as a user) it was really weird - one machine is using u1 and gets multiple per-file conflicts
<nessita> alecu: how's your debugging going?
<nessita> ralsina: your branch, approved!
<facundobatista> hrw, yes, :(
<ralsina> nessita: thanks!
<ralsina> I need a second review for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_800381/+merge/65502 if anyone can check it...
<nessita> ok, lunchtime!
<alecu> dobey, I made fix for a lint warning in this branch, and otto wants me to get more rubberstamps for it: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-cmt-usage/+merge/65438
<dobey> no, it just wants you to be patient
<dobey> alecu: you'd set it back to approved before lp had finished rescanning after you pushed the fix
<alecu> dobey, great, thanks.
<dobey> facundobatista: btw, did you make any headway with that KeyError issue with new pyinotify?
<facundobatista> dobey, not yet, but I'm on it
<dobey> facundobatista: ok, thanks
<nessita> alecu: did you do the same (build in local linux machine, copy over) with the logging.conf file?
<alecu> nessita, I just do "make"; it's the same folder for both the linux host and the windows guest, so I guess the logging.conf gets generated too.
<nessita> ah
<nessita> alecu: do you have to do something special re: xdg package?
<dobey> yes logging.conf is generated too
<nessita> dobey: what for is generated? setting DEBUG if nightlies?
<alecu> nessita, I got it from lp:~mandel/+junk/.... something.
<nessita> mandel: ping, ping
<alecu> nessita, it's on the wikipage
<nessita> ack
<dobey> nessita: it's generated to have DEBUG during development cycles, and INFO in stable releases
<nessita> right
<nessita> alecu: sorry to bother again, but, would you know where the syncdamon.log file is located?
<alecu> mandel, ping: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630898/
<alecu> nessita, let me check...
<nessita> I'm getting a Failure: twisted.internet.error.ConnectError: An error occurred while connecting 2: ENOENT
<nessita> when trying to start SD
<nessita> does that ring a bell? ralsina ^
<dobey> alecu: http://www.themacaque.com/?p=885 ?
<nessita> alecu: mandel sent us a pywin32.dll with the patch applied
<ralsina> nessita: do you have the patched win32.zip?
<ralsina> he
<dobey> mandel: ^^ btw, the link to the bug report in that post is broken :)
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: I do, and I installed it, but still I get those errors.
<nessita> ralsina: you mean the pywin32.dll?
<nessita> ralsina: does that dll have anything to do with the twisted connecterror?
<alecu> nessita, afaik no
<ralsina> nessita: it may be a permission problem that DLL helps with
<ralsina> or I may be completely wrong because I am trying to untangle SSO ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: the dll fixes a problem when dealing with unicode paths
<alecu> so, it's not a dll, but the whole c:\python27\lib\site-packages\win32 folder
<nessita> so I don't think is related
<ralsina> ok, no idea then
<alecu> the .zip that mandel sent is to replace that whole folder
<alecu> but after installing it, the tests keep failing
<nessita> ralsina: do you have mandel's cell phone? can you please share that with me on private?
<alecu> ok, I'm having lunch now. bbl
<ralsina> oh, wait, are you trying to connect to SSO when you get that error?
<alecu> nessita, do you have sso running when you get that error?
<alecu> nessita, you should
<ralsina> if that's the case, you need to start it
<nessita> ok, no, sso is not running, I'll start it
<nessita> how can I cancel a process? CTRL-C does not work, nor CTRL_Z
<nessita> or how's the "process manager" executable called? (I can't do ctrl-alt-del)
<dobey> taskmgr.exe i think
<facundobatista> nessita, right button in the task bar?
<nessita> that one!
<nessita> facundobatista: and then? :-D
<facundobatista> nessita, choose "task manager" or something
<nessita> facundobatista: there is none in that menu
<nessita> but dobey's suggestion kicked in
<m_conley> hey all - I've got the Oneiric alpha 1 here, and I'm trying to get Ubuntu One set up for some development work I'm doing...and on opening Ubuntu One, it's complaining that an internet connection is required to join / sign in.  I definitely have an internet connection working on this machine.
<m_conley> has anybody seen this?  solution or workaround?
<dobey> m_conley: yes it's known, we're working on getting fixes out
<m_conley> (this is a fresh install of Oneiric A1)
<m_conley> dobey: cool.  Is there an ETA on that fix?
<dobey> m_conley: as soon as all the necessary fixes we have to make to get stuff running on oneiric, are fixed :)
<m_conley> dobey: gotcha, cool - thanks
<alecu-lunch> nessita, ctrl-shift-esc will open task manager; since you'll be using it often here's the shortcuts: sort by process name, then type the first letter of the process, then Alt-E to finish the process; ESC to close task manager.
<nessita> alecu-lunch: all those keys re being caught from my "real" desktop
<nessita> alecu-lunch: anyway, run - > taskmgr.exe worked
<dobey> yay all the sso milestones are set to inactive now. don't know why they weren't before, but i'm guessing some other projects haave similar problem :(
<nessita> Chipaca, alecu, ralsina: when trying to use sso on xp, I'm getting 'SSLError'. Any clues?
<alecu> nessita, can you post the whole exception?
<dobey> nessita: what version of python-httplib2 do you have?
<nessita> alecu: that;'s all I have
<dobey> oh wait, sso, nevermind
<nessita> dobey: no idea
<dobey> i don't think sso uses httplib2 does it?
<alecu> nessita, then no clues.
<nessita> alecu: seems to come from lazr
<dobey> oh, lazr does
<nessita> dobey: we use lazr, and that's where the ssl magix happens
<dobey> nessita: please check the veresion of your httplib2 then. this sounds like the same error that happened recently on oneiric
<alecu> isn't this lovely? http://pastebin.com/1QBCXf0s
<nessita> dobey: any clues how can I check that? from a python interpreter?
<alecu> I've just got my first u1client segfault. Cheers!
<dobey> nessita: httplib2.__version__ maybe?
<nessita> looking
<nessita> alecu: congrats?
<thisfred> http://www.cheersboston.com/pub/main_cheersfans.html
<nessita> dobey: httplib2.__version__ -> 0.7.0
 * alecu will be afk for an hour or so.
<dobey> nessita: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-couch/+bug/797281
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 797281 in ubuntuone-couch (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 5 other projects) "LP API broken in oneiric with python-httplib2 0.7.0-1 (affects: 3) (heat: 28)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<nessita> dobey: thanks
<dobey> sure
<ralsina> yay, it seems the only thing I still have to do to get SSO working on the installer is reimplement parts of ubuntu_sso.qt.gui :-)
<nessita> alecu: ping
<nessita> alecu: were you able to use show_gui in your w7 in a way where you get the QT ui and you enter username and password and all the login dance succeed?
<ralsina> YEAH! I HAVE SSO EMBEDDED IN THE INSTALLER. I AM A GOLDEN GOD! ermmm... ok, yay!
<karni> ralsina: What installer :)?
<dobey> the installer that doesn't install anything
<dobey> ie, the control panel wizard :P
<karni> nessita: Remember you told me the PING_URL uses HMAC SHA1 signer? Well, Ubuntu One itself needs a plaintext signer. I haven't tested end-to-end my SSO so I haven't tried the ping url with plaintext signer instead of HMAC, but from what I've seen, the ping_url may be the only using HMAC which would be quite odd.
<karni> dobey: ah :)
<nessita> karni: where does it need plaintext???
<karni> nessita: I use plaintext message singer when using the Files REST API.
<nessita> karni: that works, but HMAC should work as well. And you should n ot be using plaintext
<dobey> karni: they should both work
<karni> nessita: ok, will you stick around for a while?
<dobey> karni: well, unless the oauth library you're using to sign the URLs does the HMAC-SHA1 wrong
<karni> I'll check and be back in few minutes.
<nessita> karni: yes, at least one more hour
<karni> dobey: signpost, it's used all over android apps, so I don't think it get's that wrong (but who knows!)
<karni> nessita: coolio
<nessita> karni: if it does not work, there may be another bug (it happened to me)
<ralsina> dobey: ok, the first run wizard. buzzkill! ;-)
<dobey> karni: well i did a lot of work to fix it to be correct with the 1.0a spec, back in the day, in python-oauth and ubuntu one
<karni> dobey: heh.. :/
<karni> dobey: I mean.. you fixed a lib or u1 ??
<karni> kk guys, lemme verify that one again.
<dobey> karni: i fixed the python-oauth lib, and the u1 server's usage of it
<karni> dobey: nice :)
<dobey> karni: no it wasn't :)
 * ralsina loves the fact that 1.0b is older than the 1.0a spec
<dobey> ralsina: what are you yammering about? there is no 1.0b :)
<ralsina> ok, 1.0 then. I remember it was insane ;-)
<dobey> yes 1.0 is older than 1.0a
<ralsina> Well, the *first* 1.0 is
<ralsina> dobey: this is the *new* 1.0 ;-) http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc5849
<dobey> there is only one 1.0
<ralsina> ok there is the 1.0 draft that is superseding 1.0a
<dobey> ralsina: no, that is 1.0a
<ralsina> dobey: nope. Read it :-)
<dobey> yes, i did. and it is 1.0a
<ralsina> "This specification provides an informational documentation of OAuth
<ralsina>    Core 1.0 Revision A, addresses several errata reported since that
<ralsina>    time, and makes numerous editorial clarifications."
<alecu> nessita, I'm back. Yes, I got show_gui in w7 to do all the dance, and after I tweaked it a bit I got it to shut down when the auth dance is done.
<dobey> ralsina: read what you just typed again :)
<alecu> nessita, I didn't find out why it was not getting the credentials, though I think it should be registering the callbacks first.
<ralsina> Yes, this has fixes for 1.0a. So, it is not 1.0a by definition ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: it is also a year newer than 1.0a
<dobey> ralsina: well yes, the rfc was created a year after 1.0a, but that is 1.0a. "errata and editorial clarifications" is vague and could only be about the document itself, not the protocol
<dobey> like "fix a spelling error" is an errata for the doucment :)
<ralsina> dobey: ok, maybe this will convince you: http://oauth.net/core/1.0a/ "This specification was obsoleted by RFC 5849: The OAuth 1.0 Protocol."
<ralsina> So the versions are 1.0, 1.0 revision A, "RFC 5849 the OAuth 1.0 protocol"
<dobey> ralsina: as far as i'm concerned any version of OAuth was obsoleted by HTTP Basic Auth, which exist 20 years ago :)
<ralsina> it's OAuth Core 1.0, Core 1.0 revision A, Oauth 1.0
<ralsina> dobey: be a good sport and accept there are two OAuths 1.0 ;-)
<dobey> i have. there is 1.0 and 1.0a :)
<ralsina> ok, then there are 3 1.0s ;-)
<nessita> alecu: thanks. So, in win XP, ussoc crashes very bad with what it looks mem corruption at python.exe level (when using trunk)
<dobey> well there is 1.0 1.0a and 1.0a published as rfc, but it's still 1.0a :)
<alecu> nessita, have you unpacked the .zip by mandel?
<nessita> alecu: if I use r720 (before txnamespipes), it shows the ui but I get the SSLError issue, that dobey mentioned may be the one casued by httplib2
<nessita> alecu: no, I have not, but mandel was there in the VM and didn't suggest that can be the casue
<nessita> alecu: you think it can be related?
<dobey> it is definitely caused by httplib2 :)
<alecu> nessita, not. I was suspecting the .zip being the cause of the crash you and I experienced.
<nessita> dobey: nice, would you know how I can get the fix? (Branching is not an option since bzr branch tries to creates a symlink which fails on XP)
<ralsina> dobey: ok, I will stop. I am a kind and merciful winner of arguments ;-)
<nessita> dobey: meaning, would you know if the fix is released?
<dobey> nessita: eh? bzr should work on windows just fine
<nessita> dobey: I got this message "attenopting to create symlink bla and failed" or something like that
<nessita> (I don't have the vm to copy and paste the error)
<karni> nessita: Sorry it took so long, I had to request removal of one paste haha ;> All right. That's my simple terminal client, notice last two lines https://pastebin.canonical.com/48915/
<karni> nessita: This happens with HMAC only, Plaintext singer works well.
<karni> nessita: oh sweet! I can test this with a "REST console" plugin for Chromium and see if my oauth lib is broken or it's a general issue.
<nessita> karni: that may be caused by the following:
<dobey> nessita: weird; you can pull the patch off launchpad, and just apply it by hand i guess?
<dobey> nessita: or just downgrade httplib2
<nessita> karni: you build the resquest foo and you sign it with tokens and HMAC encryption. When our server grabs that, it decrypts the HMAC and gets the tokens from there, and validate. The process of applying the HMAC encryption *depends* on the url being sent, so server side may decruypt it differently depending or url encodes
<nessita> karni: thisfred is great explaining that ^
<karni> nessita: oh :O
<thisfred> right, so the url on both sides has to be the same
<karni> nessita: indeed. it might be the issue with encoding the "Ubuntu One @ foobar" get parameter
<thisfred> which is fun if there's an apache mod rewrite in the mix that insists on decoding/encoding some characters
<karni> was it get..
<nessita> karni: very likely
<nessita> karni: you should debug that failure with vds
<dobey> oh right, the new tokens that have spaces
<dobey> should work though
<karni> nessita: He's not around. But I'll try to work with this a little. Thanks for the hint.
<thisfred> karni: could be. Also all of the header param keys have to be lowercased (I think, not 100% sure on that) and alphabetized
<nessita> karni: is this for the ping only, or all the rest calls?
<karni> nessita: no, this paste was just call to me()
<nessita> karni: ... are you mixing our rest api call with SSO's?
<karni> nessita: eee.. authenticate() actually.
<nessita> me() is SSO
<nessita> authenticate is SSO
<karni> nessita: I'm talking purely about SSO.
<nessita> karni: then we have no idea if it accepts HMAC or what
<nessita> :-)
<karni> nessita: And what singers (plaintext / hmac) I was using
 * karni bitchslaps himself
<karni> nessita: You're right.. I'm so sorry :)
<nessita> karni: all those needs to be addressed with pindonga
<karni> nessita: I'll do that.
<karni> it all works nicely with plaintext signer
<karni> I guess I wanted to incorporate the Ubuntu One ping() into SSO, which basically is not part of SSO..
<nessita> karni: we (me, you) are just a high level client of SSO. Even ussoc is higher level that you since we use lazr and do not do any rest call "by hand"
<karni> at least not in general sense
<nessita> karni: no, those are 2 different things
<nessita> karni: ping is *all* ours
<karni> nessita: right :)
<nessita> karni: SSO is all, well, SSO's :-D
<karni> nessita: one correction though - I'm doing all the low level rest calls by hand :)
<karni> nessita: ;D
<dobey> karni: is the url you're signing one.ubuntu.com or login.ubuntu.com? :)
<karni> dobey: one.
<karni> dobey: in case of ping()
<nessita> karni: that is what I mean: Even ussoc is higher level that you since we use lazr <- that "we" is me as in ussoc
<ralsina> yay, the wizard can sign in and get a credential, all in-window (in windows :-)
<nessita> karni: then that should be HMAC and it should work
<karni> nessita: hahahah right :)
<karni> nessita: thank you so much!
<nessita> karni: all one. should be HMAC, all login. should be whatever pindonga says
<karni> nessita: interestingly, we use plaintext singer in the files app.. is this bad?
<karni> nessita: we used it since evar..
<karni> maybe I should change that
<nessita> karni: I would say very bad, but I'm not an OAuth expert
<karni> nessita: Well, I've seen other apps use it, so it can't be that bad.. especially that we're using https :)
<nessita> karni: if I understand correctly, using PLAIN allow anyone to intercept the call and stole the username/password
<ralsina> nessita: I am taking a break but will put a few more hours late tonight. I am now confident we will have SSO in the wizard today :-)
<karni> (as in: other apps use it is not a good argument, but you know by common sense what I meant)
<nessita> ralsina: that's  good news! and even better if it's done for today :-)
<dobey> nessita: well since we're on SSL it shouldn't matter. but you def don't want to send PLAIN over plain HTTP
<ralsina> nessita: today as in "ready for review tomorrow"
<nessita> dobey: right
<nessita> ralsina: great, drop us an email and I'll review when I can
<karni> nessita: right. so, we're on https, plus oauth uses nonce and timestamps etc etc, it's not easy to do man in the middle with oauth
<ralsina> nessita: I'm afraid I had to do some not-pretty things because if I import things from SSO at the module level it installs a reactor
<karni> nessita: I think it's been https that kept us safe.
<karni> No, I'm sure of it :)
<karni> Files never used http (it simply can't, because it won't work :) )
<nessita> ralsina: that should be fixed instead of ugly-patched (maybe this is not the case), but I can help when I look at the review :-)
<ralsina> nessita: if it gets fixed it's just copy&paste on my side :-)
<nessita> ralsina: fixed where?
<ralsina> nessita: on SSO
<nessita> ralsina: as far as I know is not broken
<ralsina> nessita: well, if I import it it installs its own reactor. That seems a bit broken.
<nessita> ralsina: the reactor should be installed only when running the app, not in the lib modules
<ralsina> nessita: thus broken ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: I'll take a look
<nessita> karni: ok. I repeat I'm not an expert, so I will not say "you're good" :-)
<karni> nessita: Understood, thanks :-)
<ralsina> nessita: wait until tomorrow and I'll show you. Or you can look at this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_800359
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<dobey> GRRRR
<dobey> stupid invalid properties
<dobey> karni: it's really easy to do mitm with oauth PLAIN sig, if you're the mitm :)
<karni> dobey: point taken
<dobey> karni: the signature is "token&secret" at that point :)
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> thisfred: bah, the Time Bandits scene I was going to twit you in reply with, is not on youtube :(
<nessita> ralsina: you gone already?
<ralsina> nessita: not really, just relaxing a bit
<ralsina> I've been here since 7AM :-)
<nessita> ralsina: style issues to adrees before proposing: 2 empty lines between all def's at module level
<ralsina> nessita: ok. pylint doesn't get those?
<nessita> ralsina: no, pep8 does
<nessita> ralsina: also, one empty line between import blocks (so from twisted.internet.defer import inlineCallbacks should have an empty line before the from ubuntuone_installer.... block)
<thisfred> dobey: I promise to watch it on netflix ;)
<ralsina> you mean on the fix_800359 branch? That's not really clean, it has lots of cruft :-)
<dobey> thisfred: you haven't seen it? oh, well. you must watch then
<nessita> ralsina: ok, I was just letting you know. Will ignore then
<dobey> "I must have fruit!"
<ralsina> nessita: cool, thanks for letting me know
<thisfred> dobey: I have, but a long time ago, so it's hazy
<ralsina> thisfred: are you a Time Bandits virgin? You are in for a treat :-)
<thisfred> ralsina: the benefit of a leaky memory, you get to have lots of treats ;)
<ralsina> nessita: that branch was really rough on my Ctrl+C and Ctrl+V keys ;-)
<ralsina> thisfred: there is a good alzheimer joke there somewhere ;-)
<dobey> thisfred: unfortunately, having firefox crash randomly is not a treat :)
<dobey> ah, finally got sso to work right again
<dobey> now to fix the tests again
<nessita> ralsina: after a quick review I don't see what problem there may be with having the reactor installed by importing ubuntu_sso modules, but you can show me tomorrow
<ralsina> nessita: sure thing
<thisfred> hmm, mouseclicks are mysteriously being ignored. Maybe too many usb thingies
<alecu> thisfred, yeah, you should unplug that usb beer-cooler.
<ralsina> the usb foot-fan is overkill
<thisfred> actually it's the emacs-foot-pedals
<ralsina> I would like an Esc pedal for vim
<dobey> thisfred: you have 127 usb devices?
 * ralsina was a drummer long time ago. Shouldcome natural :-)
 * nessita has usb-slippers
<thisfred> dobey: considerably less, but after plugging in an external drive, my mouse started misbehaving
 * alecu was a plumber not so long ago. That's why he tends to look like mario nowadays.
<thisfred> maybe it's a faulty splitter
<dobey> thisfred: or system is having disk i/o issues. i am getting that sometimes without so many devices :)
 * thisfred used to be dumber, but not by much
<thisfred> could be
 * ralsina is plumper now
<alecu> nessita, ralsina, it looks to me that signals are not working right on txnamedpipes
<alecu> do you guys know anything about that?
<ralsina> alecu: nope
<nessita> alecu: no, but may be related to having crashes on sso + xp when using txnamedpipe?
<alecu> nessita, I get no crashes, but I don't get the signals called either.
<alecu> ralsina, you have a windows dev env on seven?
<nessita> alecu: do you have any other specific detail?
<ralsina> alecu: yes
<alecu> ralsina, can you try this branch?
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/broken-signals-questionmark
<ralsina> alecu: sure
<alecu> ralsina, start bin\windows-ubuntu-sso-login in one terminal (with set PYTHONPATH=.)
<alecu> ralsina, and "python ubuntu_sso\qt\tests\show_gui.py" in another term
<ralsina> alecu: will do it in 2', sorry
<alecu> no problem
<alecu> if signals work, then pdb should start.
<alecu> but it does not, and it's puzzling
<ralsina> alecu: branching now
<ralsina> alecu: I get the regular SSO screen, no pdb on either terminal
<alecu> ralsina, perfect. Now try logging in
<ralsina> alecu: seems successful
<alecu> ralsina, it should pdb after it returns the credentials, when the signal to return the credentials from the sso to the show_ui gets run
<ralsina> doesn't
<alecu> ralsina, right: that's the bug, because it should.
<ralsina> :-(
<nessita> alecu: does it work if using r720? (no txn)
<alecu> nessita, will try it, good idea.
<ralsina> ok, EOD now, will work late tonight but probably won; t connect to IRC so email if you need anything!
<alecu> nessita, it does not work either
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<nessita> alecu: ouch
<dobey> grr, rhythmbox
<alecu> nessita, perhaps I'm connecting the signals in the wrong way... :P
<nessita> alecu: so, we may be missing something since mandel is sure that the whole SSO dance (from top to bottom) was working
<nessita> alecu: so, questions:
<alecu> right
<nessita> * are the signals within the sso code working?
<alecu> nessita, but his show_gui.py was not doing the whole dance at all.
<nessita> alecu: how can you tell? (I mean, what is your way of diagnose)
<nessita> alecu: I'm asking this becasue if we tell mandel "the dance is not happening" we need to show why, since he's convinced is all working
<alecu> nessita, look here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/broken-signals-questionmark/revision/722
 * nessita looks
<alecu> nessita, the show_gui.py on trunk is not printing the results of the signal
<nessita> alecu: :-(
<nessita> where is the callback_wrapper used?
<nessita> is it the signal decorator?
 * nessita browses her code
<nessita> ugh that decorator is not pretty
<alecu> nessita, right. The callback wrapper is inside the @signal decorator
<alecu> nessita, and that pdb is not being started either
<nessita> alecu: right, we *could* think that if the callback is called, somehow, in a thread, you will not get the pdb
<alecu> nessita, so it looks like the signal is not being sent either after and before txnamedpipes
<nessita> alecu: what about adding a HUGE print?
<alecu> nessita, will try
<nessita> or an assert False, or something more visible
<nessita> alecu: I know this implementation has "several" threads, so I will not count the callback is called in the main thread
<nessita> alecu: what I don't know is if we will see the print if the callback is being called in another thread :-/
<alecu> nessita, don't think so. This is called by twisted, so it should happen on the main twisted thread.
<alecu> nessita, and loggers always work from every thread.
<nessita> alecu: everything that is blocking is ran in a Thread
<nessita> with deferToThread
<nessita> (see def blocking on windows.py)
<alecu> nessita, I think I found a clue. The list of connected clients is empty on the server, so the signal is being sent nowhere
<alecu> nessita, so you may EOD at will, and I'll keep looking there
<thisfred> gotta walk the hounds
<nessita> alecu: ok, I'll try to jump in later
<nessita> my sister is coming to visit, but I'll do my best
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<nessita> alecu: I know!
<nessita> alecu: you need to call register_to_signals, I think
<alecu> nessita, just found that!
<nessita> alecu: that way you get appened to the self.clients list
<alecu> nessita, don't worry
<alecu> right
<alecu> nessita, wonder why show_gui didn't call that :-(
<nessita> alecu: no idea :-(
<alecu> and, it's a stupid API, because if the client dies, the server will keep the client registered.
<nessita> alecu: I'll stay until you confirm is working
<nessita> urgh
<alecu> nessita, it workED!
<alecu> yay!
<alecu> using txnamedpipes
<alecu> the whole dance worked fine.
<alecu> (there's an error when sso is not started, but that's a different one, bug #800887)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800887 in ubuntu-sso-client "UbuntuSSOClient fails when starting the SSO process (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800887
<dobey> later all
<nessita> alecu: GREATTTTTTTT
<nessita> alecu: congrats
<nessita> I'm off now
<nessita> bye all, see ya tomorrow
<alecu> bye!
#ubuntuone 2011-06-23
<karni> alecu: I'll be happy if you would take a look at this for me lp:~karni/+junk/ubuntu-sso-java-api and let me know what you think/comments. It's very fresh. The API is pretty straight forward, but I'll make a sample android app anyway. As far as SSO is concerned, it'll be an Android library using that ubuntu-sso-java-api.
<karni> CardinalFang: Whenever you have time, I'll be happy to hear your thoughts on lp:~karni/+junk/ubuntu-sso-java-api
<CardinalFang> karni, I'll look tonight or after a sleep.
<karni> CardinalFang: Awesome. No rush.
<karni> Man time passes by fast. And MAN it's hot in here!
 * karni opens the window winder
<alecu> karni, looks very nice.
<alecu> karni, one comment regarding pingUbuntuOne
<alecu> perhaps it should be moved out of the SingleSignOnAPI
<alecu> I think it should reside in a class that inherits from UbuntuSingleSignOnAPI, in a com.ubuntuone package
<alecu> since it's very specific to our use case.
<karni> alecu: yes, I will move it out definitely
<karni> alecu: and it uses HMAC singer, whilst SSO uses Plaintext singer
<alecu> signer, right.
<karni> alecu: btw thanks :)
<karni> haha
<karni> signer :)
<karni> at 2:30 AM I feel like singing! ;)
<alecu> karni, I've only looked at the SingleSignOnAPI interface, though :-)
<alecu> hahahaa
<karni> alecu: haha :) cool. take your time, I just wanted to update you I'm making progress with it.
<alecu> karni, another thing: perhaps pingUbuntuOne should be called silently, by the validateEmail in the UbuntuOne class
<karni> alecu: upon success. good idea :)
<alecu> karni, so it gets called automatically and the user of the library does not need to remember to do it.
<alecu> yes.
<karni> alecu: however, it may be the case the email is properly validated, but the ping fails (say, U1 is down ;) )
<karni> alecu: what then? should we throw?
<alecu> karni, good point.
<karni> alecu: we have to be careful. I wanted to include the ping to make our life easier, but, like you notied, it's not integral part of SSO itself.
<alecu> karni, perhaps we should ask nessita tomorrow for the details of it, to see how the ubuntu-sso-client does it.
<karni> alecu: sure. I referenced ubuntu-sso-client code quite a few times, but I don't recall when/how ping details.
<karni> alecu: validate_email() does not call ping directly
<karni> in ubuntu-sso-client
<karni> probably somewhere higher
<karni> higher as "not in accounts.py" :D
<alecu> ok
<karni> alecu: it pings upon successful login ( credentials.py : _login_success_cb() )
<alecu> oh, right!
<alecu> karni, you should definitely ask nessita about that, because she'll remember the details
<karni> alecu: ok :)
<alecu> karni, I think it had to do with updating the sso pinged credentials on every login... or something. but it makes sense to do it there.
<karni> alecu: yeah, I'll definitely ask her to be sure
<karni> I don't know the details.
<karni> alecu: We're still caching SSO tokens in app servers, aren't we?
<karni> alecu: I believe this is what we want to fix (avoid) in the future.
<karni> alecu: But that doesn't concern us (us playing with Android apps)
<alecu> karni, we've been doing it at least for the past six months, and we'll probably be doing it in the foreseeable future.
<karni> right
<tntc> hey guys. I'm having an issue with playlists on ubuntuone music for android. Every time I tap the playlist button, I get an error. "A network error occurred. Try again later."
<tntc> everything else works. I can view my music library and stuff, and play music
<tntc> any thoughts on what could be causing this?
<karni> tntc: Hi!
<karni> tntc: So, we're having problems with the database that backed this functionality.
<karni> tntc: The programmer who was looking into it left just a while ago
<karni> tntc: But I'll ask him tomorrow if there's anything new on the subject.
<karni> tntc: Sorry for any inconveniance you have due to this issue!
<duanedesign> morning all
<JohnTeddy> Is this a beta program?
<duanedesign> JohnTeddy: some clients are, like the windows client. The Linux client is not. afaik.
 * duanedesign wonders if mr. rye is around?
<rye> duanedesign, yes, today i am around
<JohnTeddy> duanedesign: I mean server side.
<JohnTeddy> I looked on the status page, there are service disruptions and service outages.
<duanedesign> rye: hope all is well today. Trying to track the possible reason for an error. Thought I might ask if you had seen a common reason for this. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1781451
<duanedesign> JohnTeddy: i read their was a problem with a database that backed a particular function causing a temporary outage.
<duanedesign> brb
 * mandel getting some coffee 
 * mandel back
 * duanedesign waves at mandel 
<mandel> duanedesign: hello :)
 * mandel walking dog
 * fagan break 
<nessita> hello everyone!
<fagan> yo nessita
<nessita> fagan: you're awake! :-P
<fagan> nessita: yeah for hours :)
<nessita> lol
<facundobatista> Hola nessita
<nessita> hola facundobatista
<duanedesign> rye: /5
<duanedesign> oops
<rye> duanedesign, so, i downgraded one of my system to natty default/updates and my evolution is working properly. I wonder whether the user is using nightlies
 * mandel early lunch
<ralsina> hola
 * ralsina is officially an old man. He fell down on the street last night
<fagan> awh ralsina you ok?
<ralsina> Anyway, I didn't break my hip, but I twisted my knee. So I have a pressure bandage, taking some magic pain pill and can't walk. Yay.
<ralsina> fagan: worse case, I'll use a peg leg and live a pirate's life. Best case it will stop hurting in a few hours.
<ralsina> BTW: jumping up to my 1st floor home on one leg... not as easy as it sounds
<fagan> pirate legs are cool
<ralsina> fagan: but they make you use those rubber thingies at the bottom soyou don't scratch the floor and kills all the tap dance effect
<fagan> no fun :/
<duanedesign> rye: hmmm. Ok, thank you! All the bug reports I can find with this error are Fix Released...
<ralsina> ok, back to coding what I should have coded last night :-(
<nessita> can I have a couple of reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/greet-and-report-quota/+merge/65598 ?
 * thisfred is on it
<nessita> ralsina: also, question. Is there any easy way to do transparent overlays in QT? (if you need to google, don't, I'm asking to the top of your head)
<nessita> thisfred: thanks!
<thisfred> wow, we can handle YiBs! :)
<ralsina> nessita: yes there is, but I can't give you a recipe. Look for setMask in the docs
<ralsina> nessita: reviewing...
<ralsina> nessita: is it for the spinner thingy? I need one too for the wizard
<ralsina> nessita: OTOH I may not have understood what you want
<nessita> ralsina: if you look lisete's windows share, go to:
<nessita> U1_design_work / Windows / client / PSD :
<nessita> and see:
<nessita> win_client_008_please_wait.png
<nessita> win_client_008_please_wait002.png
<nessita> ralsina: she proposed those, and before agreeing to that, I wanted to see if there is a way to implement it
<nessita> ralsina: I'll google
<nessita> and see if I can create a widget
<ralsina> looks like I don't have lisette's only Ivanka and Claire's
<ralsina> lisette: ping
<nessita> ralsina: did you subscribed the share?
<nessita> ralsina: go to the linux control panel and subscribe it
<ralsina> nessita: I'll check
<nessita> (maybe you have to accept it first?_
<nessita> )
<lisette> ralsina: hi
<ralsina> lisette, I don't seem to have your share on Ubuntu One, could you re-invite me?
<ralsina> nessita: nope, no email about it either
 * ralsina may have lost it
<lisette> ralsina: sure, i will uninvite and reinvite you :)
<ralsina> lisette: cool, thx
<ralsina> lisette: got it, thanks!
<lisette> ralsina: done
<facundobatista> nessita, dobey, I fixed the problem of ubuntuone-client in Oneiric, the one from bug #798979
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 798979 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 2 other projects) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with KeyError in add_watch(): '/home/caravena/Ubuntu One' (affects: 7) (dups: 7) (heat: 68)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798979
<nessita> facundobatista: yey?
<ralsina> nessita: the second is really easy
<nessita> ralsina: from my pov both are the same
<facundobatista> nessita, dobey, note that after the quick fix it now fails with NoAccessToken: CredentialsNotFound
<ralsina> nessita: basically, disable the whole tab, add a child widget to the tab (the square), place it in the middle, that's it
<ralsina> nessita: the first one is the same, but don't disable, make the child widget cover the whole tab
<nessita> ralsina: ack, I'll try. I'll build the widget so you can later reuse
<ralsina> The child widget can be just a plain QLabel with a QMovie in it
<nessita> ralsina: so we don't duplicate work
<ralsina> nessita: here's a C++ example http://www.developer.nokia.com/Community/Wiki/CS001434_-_Creating_a_loading_animation_with_GIF,_QMovie,_and_QLabel
<dobey> facundobatista: that's fine. i'm working on a fix for that :)
<ralsina> nessita: but that seems quite complicated for what it does, though
<ralsina> standup in 10' people
 * mandel back
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on greet-and-report-quota
<nessita> thanks!
<facundobatista> dobey, great, thanks
<fagan> standup in  3
<alecu> hello!
<fagan> yo alecu
<fagan> moi
<facundobatista> Hola alecu
<nessita> me
<fagan> mandel, thisfred, dobey, ralsina, alecu standup
<ralsina> me
<mandel> me
<nessita> alecu, dobey?
<nessita> thisfred: ?
<dobey> me
<thisfred> me
<alecu> me
<fagan> ok go me
<fagan> WORK IN PROGRESS
<fagan> rst port of the FAQ pages
<fagan> Blocked
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> nessita: go
<nessita> DONE: bug #800683, failed attempts to have syncdaemon running on win XP due to SSO failures, meetings
<nessita> TODO: Review Lisette's proposal for "loading" messages, try to have XP working with SSO? nail some other UI bug?
<nessita> BLOCKED: freaking out
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800683 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Storage use and user greetins should be shown in the QT control panel (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800683
<ralsina> DONE: Windows catchup call, Windows+design call, bunch'o'reviews, fixed bug #800381 (needs 2 reviews), fixed #800715 (needs 2 windows reviews), did most of bug #800359 (SSO on wizard)
<ralsina> TODO: Finish the SSO on wizard integration, start syncdaemon on wizard stuff, hopefully get that mostly done, then whatever I can fit in.
<ralsina> BLOCKED: not yet, but if syncdaemon doesn't work on windows today I will be
<ralsina> NEXT: mandel
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800381 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Add "sync now or later" page to the installer (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800381
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800359 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Add sign in page to the installer (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800359
<mandel> DONE: Partially complited all tests for window_sdtool. Looked at my windows XP vm and updated the setup env to later test txnamedpipes on it.
<mandel> TODO: Complete the test and provide them as an example for nessite to use sdtool.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> COMMENT: Will be here longer than usually so I can help
<mandel> dobey: go
<dobey> λ DONE: update for amz on server, more work on bug #800294, closed old sso milestones
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800294 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Support new fdo secrets API property names (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800294
<dobey> λ TODO: finish bug #800294, fix more stuff, chase people
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> thisfred: your turn
<dobey> la la la
<thisfred> DONE: Rethinking the launcher and doing some experiments with counters/quicklists TODO: turn that thinking into bugs and branches BLOCKED: nope NEXT: alecu
<alecu> DONE: calls and more calls, worked on bug #800669, found bug #800887, a few reviews
<alecu> TODO: calls, debug CredentialsManagementTool
<alecu> BLOCKED: no kinder still; but less planned interruptions than yesterday
<alecu> NEXT!
<thisfred> sry
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800669 in ubuntu-sso-client "InsecureJelly exception thrown when SD requests credentials (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800669
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800887 in ubuntu-sso-client "UbuntuSSOClient fails when starting the SSO process (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800887
<alecu> thisfred, "doing some experiments with counters/quicklists" <- cooool!
<thisfred> alecu: yeah, for new udfs I think counters may make more sense than the messaging menu for instance
<ralsina> thisfred: nice!
<thisfred> and the quicklists for all subscribed folders, I'm thinking
<nessita> any closing comments?
<fagan> nope
<thisfred> Be excellent to each other!
<dobey> looking for closure?
<fagan> ok dont be nice be excellent
<ralsina> dobey, thisfred we need to talk about keeping u1 working on oniric, could you guys give me a status update on that by email?
<fagan> ralsina: its broken on my machine in 11.10
<thisfred> ralsina: uh ok: I have not been able to install O yet
<thisfred> will try again on the laptop
<ralsina> I mean talk between you then send me a short list of things that are completely broken. Ok, thisfred, then just dobey I guess ;-)
<ralsina> or if you can get it installed today, send me the report late today
<dobey> ralsina: uh, after i fix these tests again in my branch, and it gets approved/landed, we should be good to go if facundobatista's fix has already landed
<thisfred> sure
<ralsina> dobey: cool then, it should be a very short report
<ralsina> dobey: also we need to squeeze "port everything that stays gtk to gtk3" somewhere in the next 4 or 5 months :-(
<ralsina> and from pygtk to the (currently semibroken, right) gtk-via-introspection-thing
<dobey> which is mostly not really an issue at this point
<dobey> couple of minor things to change, but we should be good for the most part
<ralsina> dobey: cool, not bad there then. Hopefully things won't diverge too quickly
<dobey> the only big thing with that is the banshee/rhythmbox issue
<dobey> because banshee is not gtk3 yet, and rbox is
<nessita> ralsina, mandel, alecu, Chipaca: mumble in 2 minutes?
<thisfred> ralsina: 4 or 5 months? I thought we had like 3 more weeks or so :)
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<Chipaca> nessita: no can do, got the web thing in 2 minutes
<ralsina> thisfred: well... that's one way to look at it. gtk2 is leaving the CD n the next cycle
<mandel> nessita: at 15 pass, sure
<dobey> thisfred: well, more like 2 months
<nessita> Chipaca: ah, ok. How long then? we can reschedule?
<Chipaca> I've got the checkpoint on my calendar at :30
<Chipaca> that's a bit tight, i'd rather :45
<ralsina> thisfred: OTOH the nautilus plugin probably will have to be ported in three weeks yes
<nessita> Chipaca: ok, :45 it is
<dobey> and there's that whole *other* issue to deal with
<nessita> mandel, alecu, ralsina: mumble at :45  (in 30 minutes)
<dobey> ralsina: the nautilus plug-in already works, it just gets installed to the wrong directory, i think
<thisfred> dobey: you mean the shiv? ;)
<ralsina> nessita: ack^2
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> thisfred: yes
<alecu> ack
<mandel> nessita: sure
<dobey> shivs and shanks
<ralsina> dobey: well, that is good news
 * ralsina should get oneiric installed too :-(
<facundobatista> nessita, dobey, https://code.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntuone-client/avoid-double-watch/+merge/65661 (feel free to review)
<dobey> facundobatista: interesting diff. :) are there no unit tests for that block of code?
<facundobatista> dobey, it's just a removal of a duplicated line... but the duplicated line is not even in that file
<facundobatista> (this is just dirtiness left ages ago, when VM took the responsibility on setting up 'root')
<dobey> right
<alecu> mandel, any ideas on this? bug #801145
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 801145 in ubuntu-sso-client "I won't stop right on windows/txnp (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/801145
<dobey> facundobatista: approved
<mandel> alecu: let me take a look
<dobey> ralsina: ^^ one branch down for oneiric :)
<ralsina> dobey: yay!
<facundobatista> dobey, thanks
<mandel> alecu: the bug is in line 56 of bin/windows-ubuntu-sso it is telling the reactor to stop when it should be telling that to the QApplication and not the reactor
<mandel> alecu: shutdown function here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu-sso-client/trunk/view/head:/bin/windows-ubuntu-sso-login
<alecu> mandel, nice, thanks
<mandel> alecu: np
<ralsina> mandel: I am integrating the SSO into the wizard and it is working, but I have the strange feeling that I am using it completely wrong. Could you take a quick look at https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_800359 ?
<mandel> ralsina: sure,, on it
<ralsina> mandel, basically http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_800359/view/head:/ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/gui.py
<mandel> ralsina: looks good to me, you are passing the controller to the ui so that it hooks it up, that is the idea
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<ralsina> mandel: I am not really happy because I am putting lots of logic in something that depends on Qt but well, it's much harder the other way around.
<mandel> ralsina: what do you mean?
<ralsina> oh, wait, all the controller stuff in sso is qt-specfic! Nevermind :-)
<facundobatista> dobey, "There are additional revisions which have not been approved in review. Please seek review and approval of these new revisions."
<facundobatista> dobey, and that's only because nessita gave me an approve after you approved the MP
<facundobatista> dobey, I'm approving the MP again... but it seems that Otto is wrong there
 * nessita wanted to help
<mandel> ralsina: that is the entire point of the controller, they have no notion of the framework, they just want to add cb to the signals :)
<ralsina> mandel: cool, hacking it some more then ;-)
<dobey> facundobatista: no i think what happened was that the empty commit you added for --fixes showed up after i'd approved the branch (so the old revision was approved, and not the new), and launchpad was being a bit slow, and i wasn't expecting another revision to show up :)
<dobey> nessita: had nothing to do with your +1
<nessita> ok
<facundobatista> dobey, nop, my empty commit is 22 minutes ago, and your approve is 18 minutes ago
<dobey> facundobatista: yes, but that has nothing to do with when launchpad actually completed the rescanning
<facundobatista> dobey, mmm... and Otto checks when the scanning was done, and not when the commit was done?
<dobey> facundobatista: if the lp page had no idea of the second commit at the time, then when i approved, it couldn't have chose the later revno, but only the latest one it knew at the time.
<dobey> facundobatista: tarmac just tries to merge the revision that is approved in launchpad. if that revision is not the tip of that branch, it complains
<facundobatista> dobey, ok
<dobey> facundobatista: and launchpad can be slow at times, and it doesn't help when unexpected revisions pop up :)
<dobey> HUZZAH!
<dobey> PASSED (skips=1, successes=494)
<dobey> facundobatista: also, there are two rescan processes. the rescan of the branch for the bracnh data page in lp, and the rescan/regeneration of the diff for the merge proposal. and the merge proposal one happens after the branch one, and is the one we have to wait for, so that the revisions are all up to date there.
<dobey> nessita: can you re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/new-kr-props/+merge/65419 please? :)
<alecu> nessita, mandel, ralsina: I see that Chipaca is already on our mumble channel
<alecu> shall we?
<adorilson> rye: hi
<ralsina> ok, let's!
<Chipaca> it's :45 :)
<Chipaca> bah, it was when i mvoed in
<adorilson> can you help me with this  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/RunClientFromTrunk ?
<rye> adorilson, hi
<rye> adorilson, hm, this is first time i see this page but make install will most likely not work
<rye> adorilson, it can be ran w/o installation, that's what chicharra team does, actually
<dobey> hrmm, yeah, i'd avoid the make install bit there
<rye> Thanks to Roman??? Hmmmm
<adorilson> rye: someone told me you had written this page. did not you?
<dobey> maybe he was talking about Pilot
<dobey> i don't think rye wrote that page :)
<dobey> at least, i don't think he's crazy enough yet to be thanking himself on his own wiki pages
<thisfred> hmm, update-manager fails wil an OSError (No such file or directory) ...
<rye> adorilson, i am listed there as "Thank you" but i don't recall having the discussion of running the client from trunk, other than that it is really simple - bzr fetch for protocol and client, build client specifying the protocol location and then run the client specifying correct PYTHONPATH
<thisfred> and now, my laptop is AGAIN in limbo between natty and oneiric
<rye> facundobatista, by the way, i have now a test client (natty, latest updates, no nightlies) that cannot upload flv file because it claims ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.StorageClient - TRACE - start - processMessage: id: 13 type: ERROR error {   type: UPLOAD_CORRUPT   comment: "Deflated size does not match hint." }
<facundobatista> rye, size?
<rye> facundobatista, 96380073 bytes, BUT, this is completely different to my current issue of 180Mb file which keeps being uploaded on 100% and hangs, this just fails with upload corrupt and requires client restart to try uploading again
<facundobatista> rye, and it always happen?
<facundobatista> verterok, ^ we did have an issue with persistent corruptness in resumable, is it fixed now?
<adorilson> rye, see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/631200/ please
<verterok> facundobatista: yes, we have...and isn't fixed yet
<verterok> rye: could you add the node details to bug #778805
<ubot4> verterok: Bug 778805 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/778805 is private
<verterok> ?
<facundobatista> verterok, ok, thanks
<verterok> rye: upload_id, share_id, node_id and hash please :)
<rye> verterok, added
<verterok> rye: thanks!
<rye> adorilson, apt-get install gobject-introspection
<dobey> hmm
 * fagan break for an hour
<fagan> joshuahoover: Looks like ill take a long day to get this done. I have a few done now but there are good few pages
<joshuahoover> fagan: ok, thanks for the update...can you make sure you commit what you have done to your branch by eod (for you)?
<fagan> joshuahoover: sure will do, ill hang around till around 9 UTC id say.
<joshuahoover> thanks :)
<dobey> alecu: fix the lint warnings before setting back to approved!
<adorilson> rye: installing. but I need to tell a secret: I'm on Fedora 15
<dobey> adorilson: it may be prudent to make RPMs in proper order :)
<rye> adorilson, another thing is that you will need to have ubuntu-sso package too since syncdaemon depends on it to get the credentials
<dobey> well, will need a lot of things
<adorilson> dobey: I searched, but I dont found ubuntuone's RPMs
<rye> adorilson, or, if you like hack-driven approach to make it work first and think how make it better later you may want to use the command line script to get the credentials from Ubuntu SSO and put them to oauth= config variable
<dobey> adorilson: right. keyword in my statement was "make" :)
<adorilson> dobey: sure. but I dont have a minimal idea how to make RPMs
<adorilson> rye: gobject-introspection is already installed.
<adorilson> rye: any ideia?
<rye> adorilson, do you have pkg-config? try pkg-config  --print-errors "gobject-introspection-1.0" --modversion
<adorilson> rye
<adorilson> $ pkg-config  --print-errors "gobject-introspection-1.0" --modversion
<adorilson> Package gobject-introspection-1.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<adorilson> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gobject-introspection-1.0.pc'
<adorilson> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<adorilson> No package 'gobject-introspection-1.0' found
<alecu> dobey, great, thanks.
<verterok> rye: one way to workaround the upload corrupt bug, is to move the file out of u1, wait for the client to delete the file on the server, and move it back
<rye> verterok, this file has not been uploaded to the server for this account
<verterok> rye: the file was created, but not uploaded
<verterok> rye: the "node" exists in the server, but with no content
<adorilson> rye: gobject-introspection version is 0.10.8
<verterok> rye: moving the file out of u1 will trigger a unlink of the node, so the stalled upload will be cleanedup
<dobey> adorilson: you need the -devel packages of things
<adorilson> dobey: installing gobject-introspection-devel...
<rye> verterok, RROR error {   type: UPLOAD_CORRUPT   comment: "Deflated size does not match hint."
<rye> verterok, the file is already uploaded under a different user
<dobey> hrmm
<verterok> rye: if the same file is already uploaded it shouldn't upload it again
<verterok> rye: magic uploads!
<verterok> rye: so, it might be in a different shard
<rye> verterok, the original file was uploaded this february, before magic
<verterok> rye: ah, ok
 * alecu will be afk for 30'
<verterok> rye: try moving it out of u1, wait for the client to delete/unlink it, and move it back
<rye> verterok, for the original account?
<verterok> rye: from the account you'r getting the upload corrupt error
<adorilson> rye, dobey: what is lndir ?
<rye> verterok, already done that, unlink sent to the server, sd got IDLE, moved the file back in... UPLOAD_CORRUPT
<verterok> rye: it tried to resume the upload?
<verterok> rye: look for BEGIN_UPLOAD message in the logs, offset should be 0
<dobey> adorilson: install xutils-devel
<rye> verterok, BEGIN_CONTENT begin_content {   offset: 0
<dobey> although we can probably remove that at this point
<verterok> rye: ok, so this isn't the same bug...something else is going on
<verterok> facundobatista: ^ isn't resuming the upload...so isn't the stalled resumable uploads issue :/
<rodrigo_> can someone on natty send me some screenshots of the contacts picker?
<rye> rodrigo_, contact picker from ubuntuone?
<fagan> joshuahoover: the links will probably be wrong is that ok
<rodrigo_> rye, yes
<joshuahoover> fagan: links to?
<fagan> joshuahoover: the other pages
<mandel> alecu: ping
<joshuahoover> fagan: maybe muffinresearch has ideas on how to handle links (if there is any way to handle it better than just leaving them be wrong for now)
<fagan> joshuahoover: yeah he would be the one to ask
<fagan> muffinresearch: ^
<fagan> oh and I just finished the first 2 sections
<muffinresearch> fagan: do you have examples?
<fagan> muffinresearch: sec
<rye> rodrigo_, http://ubuntuone.com/p/10om
<fagan> muffinresearch: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Setup/Maverick#Already%20have%20an%20Ubuntu%20One%20account
<dobey> rye: ugh, contacts picker --
<fagan> taht kind of thing, should I just leave it or should I guess what the link would be or something
<rodrigo_> rye, thanks, but don't you have more contacts? It's for showing other people what it does :)
<dobey> rodrigo_: i think he was pointing out the disconnect between the search field contents, and that there are any results at all :)
<rodrigo_> dobey, :)
<muffinresearch> fagan: the faq itself will be at /help/faq/ - The table of contents as shown on that page should be auto generated by ReST using the directive for that. http://docutils.sourceforge.net/docs/ref/rst/directives.html#table-of-contents
<fagan> muffinresearch: hmmmm well in the interest of speed ill leave them and sort out all the links tomorrow
<fagan> ill give it a shot anyway and if they are wrong you guys can sort it since its a small thing to fix
<rye> rodrigo_, well, i can create more contacts
<rodrigo_> rye, please, if it's not too much hassle :)
<rodrigo_> rye, although I'd prefer to get contacts with photos
<rodrigo_> dobey, do you have?
<dobey> rodrigo_: i have no friends dude :)
<rodrigo_> heh
<rodrigo_> no even ennemies with photos in your addressbook? :D
<rodrigo_> so, anyone else please?
<rye> rodrigo_, hm, the photo part is tricky, replication is disabled for my shard
<dobey> no
<facundobatista> rye, can you send me the logs of that session? thanks
<dobey> but i don't see why it matters
<dobey> the bug i'm seeing in that screenshot has nothing to do with photos
<rodrigo_> rye, don't worry then, I'll try to find someone with contact photos
<rodrigo_> dobey, it's for showing people designing a contact picker for gnome how ours look like
<rodrigo_> so yes, I'd prefer photos
<rodrigo_> I have photos myself for lots of contacts, but u1 doesn't work on oneiric yet
<rodrigo_> joshuahoover might have it
<rodrigo_> joshuahoover, do you have photos for contacts that are displayed in the contacts picker in nautilus?
<dobey> rodrigo_: so rye wasn't showing you a bug in that screenshot?
<rye> dobey, nope
<dobey> oh, because all i saw was "look at this bug" :)
<joshuahoover> rodrigo_: let me check
<rodrigo_> dobey, no, not a bug
<joshuahoover> rodrigo_: doesn't look like it...hmmm
<rodrigo_> ok
<dobey> rodrigo_: the thing is, almost nobody has photos of contacts in evolution
<rodrigo_> dobey, I have, they get imported from facebook
<rodrigo_> not for u1 contacts though
<dobey> rodrigo_: the only people that do are people who added photos to demo the fact that photos can be used in evo :)
<rodrigo_> :)
<dobey> rodrigo_: how did you get fb contacts in evolution if not through u1?
<rodrigo_> joshuahoover, ok, so can you take a screenshot please?
<rodrigo_> dobey, via pidgin plugin, iirc
<dobey> oh, weird
<joshuahoover> rodrigo_: i don't have any photos or contacts here :(
<rodrigo_> joshuahoover, I'll replace it with one with photos as soon as u1 works here
<joshuahoover> rodrigo_: only via the web
<rodrigo_> joshuahoover, doesn't mind, if you have more than 1 contact, it's enough :)
<joshuahoover> rodrigo_: ah, ok...let me get that for you then
<dobey> rodrigo_: didn't the design mock-up have fake contacts with photos?
<rodrigo_> joshuahoover, cool, thanks
<rodrigo_> dobey, the design mockups are different from what we implemented
<rodrigo_> and they are not public, afaik
<rodrigo_> aren't they?
<dobey> i thought they were, but no idea
<dobey> *shrug*
<dobey> i'm surprised gnome isn't just using the OSX design
<rodrigo_> https://live.gnome.org/action/subscribe/Design/Apps/Contacts <- this is what's up for now
<dobey> although, i'm sure they will settle on that, but it will have the gtk3 theme
<dobey> yeah i've seen that
<dobey> but i never did like os x
<rodrigo_> me neither :)
<dobey> what happened to nessita?
<joshuahoover> rodrigo_: http://ubuntuone.com/p/10ow/
<nessita> dobey: I'm here, why?
<dobey> nessita: can you re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/new-kr-props/+merge/65419 please?
<nessita> dobey: sure, in a couple of minutes
<rodrigo_> joshuahoover, thanks! do you have any problem in making that screenshot more public? that is, adding it to https://live.gnome.org/action/subscribe/Design/Apps/Contacts ?
<dobey> nessita: you've been silent for the last hour. it is unlike you :)
<dobey> nessita: thanks
<joshuahoover> rodrigo_: no, that's fine...just names shown there
<nessita> dobey: I'm coding like a monkey
<rodrigo_> joshuahoover, ok!
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<adorilson> dobey: yum dont found xutils-devel. And I can't found in another place. :-/
<thisfred> runtime directory /run/udev not writeable. That sounds ungood.
<duanedesign> verterok:do you know what is the bug number for 'persistent corruptness in resumable'? I have a couple bugs with that issue and have been looking for a bug to dupe them too.
<verterok> duanedesign: depends on what 'persistent corruptness in resumable' means :), looks like we have 2 different issues
<duanedesign> verterok: aha
<duanedesign> verterok: glad you said that. i was thinking we might looking at the conversation
<verterok> duanedesign: if the client get a BEGIN_CONTENT with offset > 0 and the upload fails with UPLOAD_CORRUPT, it's bug #778805
<ubot4> verterok: Bug 778805 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/778805 is private
<verterok> duanedesign: you need TRACE logs to see the BEGIN_CONTENT msg
<duanedesign> ahh. you predicted my next question :)
<duanedesign> thank you for info
<verterok> heh, np :)
<mandel> nessita: running the test on linux and will ask you to re-review
<nessita> mandel: ack
<thisfred> ok, my laptop is severly screwy now. can anyone with a working oneiric send me the output of dpkg --get-selections ?
<alecu> mandel, pong. sorry, was afk
<mandel> alecu: did the change in the shutdown function work?
<alecu> mandel, I'm just working on that right now. I'll let you know in 15'
<mandel> alecu: cool, the idea is that you just get the QApp instance and close it there, and there should be no need to tell the reactor to do it at all
<alecu> mandel, cool, I understood.
<mandel> :)
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> nessita: pong
<nessita> ralsina: in GTK I can connect a signal to a widget and pass extra arguments like this: button.connect('clicked', my_callback, data1, data2, data3, ...) and then, when the button is clicked, my_callback will be called with the follwoing params: button, data1, data2, data3, ...
<nessita> ralsina: can I do something like that in PyQt? I've tried with QtCore.QObject.connect(button, ... but I can't pass extra args
<ralsina> no, no extra args
<ralsina> you can use a lambda
<nessita> ralsina: hum... no I can't...
<ralsina> button.clicked.connect(lambda : recipient(bla, foo, bar))
<nessita> I'm inside a loop, and I need the extra  params (bla, foo, bar) be those from the loop
<nessita> so, I have code that looks like:
<nessita> for bla, foo, bar in data:
<nessita>     QtCore.QObject.connect(button, QtCore.SIGNAL('clicked()'), lambda: my_callback(bla, foo, bar))
<nessita> that will not work
<nessita> bla, foo, bar will always be the last ones from the loop run
<ralsina> nessita: pass them as arguments to the lambda: lambda foo=foo, bar=bar: recipient(foo, bar)
<ralsina> that way, the foo inside the lambda is the name of the arg, which is bound to the current value in the loop
<nessita> trying that, but is EXTREMELY DISGUSSING :-)
<nessita> disgusting *
<ralsina> nessita
<nessita> yes?
<ralsina> nessita, at least it's not lambda bar=foo, foo=bar: f(foo,bar) ;-)
<nessita> does not seems to work... and I can see why
<nessita> ah no, wait
<ralsina> there are cleaner solutions using signalmapper but it's really verbose
<nessita> it works
<nessita> thanks
 * ralsina remembers doing this
<nessita> is uglier than mestre
<ralsina> glad to help!
<ralsina> it's poor man's python closures
<nessita> dobey: reviewing
<alecu> mandel, so, after calling app.quit it just wont finish
<alecu> mandel, I even tried calling a shutdown function that calls app.quit and then reactor.stop, just in case.
<mandel> alecu: bummer… that looks like there is a thread being evil somewhere...
<alecu> mandel, absolutely. It must be the threaded reactor thread.
<alecu> mandel, but for now, we'll raise the value of the sso timeout to infinity-1
<alecu> mandel, so the sso client will keep running forever and that's it.
<alecu> mandel, we'll fix this properly later.
<mandel> alecu: sure.. it should not be a major issue for the time being
<mandel> nessita, alecu: please can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/windows_sdtool/+merge/65493
<nessita> yes
<nessita> dobey: branch works very good, approved
<nessita> dobey: I would like alecu's doing the second review
<dobey> nessita: great, thanks
<dobey> sure
<dobey> alecu: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/new-kr-props/+merge/65419 please?
<alecu> sure
<alecu> dobey, why do you abbreviate collection as CLXN?
<dobey> alecu: PEP8
<alecu> mandel, I'll review your megabranch after lunch.
<mandel> alecu: sure, np
<nessita> mandel: instead of raise Exception('Not implemented.')
<nessita> mandel: can you please raise NotImplementedError?
<mandel> sure
<nessita> mandel: and class ErrorSignal(Exception): needs a docstring (and then remove the "pass")
<mandel> nessita: can you write all this in a comment so that we can keep track?
<nessita> mandel: I could, but adding a needs fixing and waiting for your fixes use to take too much roundtrip
<nessita> mandel: if I stare at you while you fix this it goes faster :-D
<alecu> dobey, I don't see anything on pep 8 regarding that kind of abbreviations. But I find it confusing that in some constants it's spelled COLLECTION, and on others CLXN
<mandel> nessita: ok
<alecu> dobey, would you mind changing the CLXN to COLLECTION?
<dobey> alecu: line length limit
<nessita> mandel: let me know when those 2 are fixed and pushed
<nessita> mandel: should be quick, right?
<dobey> alecu: having to do 'FOO = \\\n"some long string"' is lame
<dobey> alecu: and there isn't really any raeson for those to be used outside of txsecrets.py anyway, aside from the fact that the tests also use them
<mandel> nessita: yes, just done it and pushing, I'll ping you when done
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> I'll have lunch after that
<mandel> nessita: done, r1061
<ralsina> nessita: ran into some trouble making SSO show the right buttons on the wizard, will take another 60, 90 minutes
<nessita> ralsina: OH NO! what are we doing now! NOOOOOO :-P
<nessita> ralsina: ok, let me know :-)
<nessita> ralsina: need help?
<ralsina> nessita: sure. I am trying to make it good enough not to have to work on it again tomorrow after design sees it ;-)
<nessita> good choice
<karni> nessita: Every time we authenticate the user (and then save oauth tokens, naturally) we add some, name it, host token - "Ubuntu One @ foobar". Is there a way to authenticate a user and reuse such token instead of creating new oauth tokens if the user, say, uninstalls U1 software, and then installs it again?
<alecu> dobey, why did you change the out_signature of SecretServiceMock.CreateCollection ?
<karni> nessita: I'm trying to be precise, but it's a tricky question that blajk just asked.
<nessita> mandel: approving. When I get a windows env I'll test it IRL, and I'll file bugs if necessary
<nessita> karni: nopes
<karni> nessita: Say, we authenticated with "Ubuntu One @ foobar" token once. We remove the software completely. Then we install it and re-authenticate - can we request previously generated oauth tokens or we need to create new once?
<mandel> nessita: ok, I'm writing the script you asked atm
<karni> nessita: So a new one is neccessary, right?
<karni> nessita: That's what I thought. Thanks!
<nessita> karni: you're welcome!
<karni> :)
<alecu> dobey, the code looks fine otherwise. The only doubt I have is with that out_signature change.
 * alecu will have lunch now.
<dobey> alecu: one second my firefox went nuts
<fagan> joshuahoover: did a big push of a few pages
<fagan> joshuahoover: about halfway there
<joshuahoover> fagan: cool, thank you!
<fagan> joshuahoover: you know where the branch is?
<joshuahoover> fagan: yep
<fagan> joshuahoover: cool ill do some more then and should be almost done for tomorrow morning
<dobey> alecu: hrmm, no idea. changed it back, and pushed
<joshuahoover> fagan: excellent
<fagan> ok changing location brb
<fagan> ]/quit
<mandel> alecu: this is new: http://paste.ubuntu.com/631291/ is it on purpose?
 * mandel walks dog, will me back in 30 min
<nessita> ok, lunchtime!
<nessita> ok, no luch yet, firs, merge proposal: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/explore-folder/+merge/65697
<nessita> can I have a couple of reviews for? ^ please
<nessita> now yes, lunchtime!
 * thisfred reviews
<dobey> i'm not good at doing reviews. rebuking on the other hand, i am ace at.
<alecu> dobey, there are a few error messages shown while running the tests that are not shown on trunk: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/631316/
<alecu> dobey, the tests pass fine though.
<dobey> alecu: maybe that's why i changed it to v. no idea why those are happening, or why they're not causing failures
<dobey> hrmm, though those must be coming from a different call
<ralsina> mandel: ping
<mandel> ralsina: pong
<ralsina> mandel: not for now, not for soon, but using buttons inside the pages for controlling the wizard is not really good for integrating it with other code
<mandel> ralsina: I agree, the issue here is the design..
<ralsina> for example, the same effect can be achieed (as long as you hae less than three "action" buttons, using the custom buttons of the wizard view
<mandel> ralsina: the problem is the location, not the number of buttons, that I know how to do
<mandel> ralsina: the actual best thing for you to do if it is a problem is to reuse the controllers and just provide the same interface for the UI
<ralsina> mandel: well, the thing is ... I prefer them to be located in the wizard :-)
<ralsina> mandel: yes, I will probably do that eventually
<mandel> ralsina: the problem is that certain buttons they placed in the UI cannot be in the wizard, but have to be in the page, remember the wireframes?
<ralsina> mandel: yes for some, but for example "create account" on the signup page is clearly a "Next" in disguise
<ralsina> anyway, I think it's looking ok, een if it doesn't quite follow the wireframes to the letter
<mandel> ralsina: if you but it as a next, how would you ensure that is placed where they wanted?
<mandel> ralsina: you would have to play with the button layout of the wizard that can be everything but flexible
<ralsina> it is at the bottom right corner, where the next button usually is. I mean in the page with the captcha
<ralsina> but yes, the "choose sign in" page's wireframes mean no wizard buttons there
<alecu> dobey, it looks like it's the "Get" dbus methods on the Mock, being called with the wrong propname. They don't match the propname, and end up returning None, which can't be converted to a dbus value, and this error is caught by your new code and ignored (and that's fine). Please open a bug for this, and assign it to me.
<mandel> ralsina: exactly, so we have to fight between design and the QWizard implementation
<ralsina> mandel: exactly
<ralsina> which is why, I will probably (later) sit down with design and move a few buttons around :-)
<dobey> alecu: ah right. guess I should make it raise an exception
<mandel> ralsina: feel free to do so :)
<ralsina> mandel: hahaha
<alecu> dobey, right, rising a new "NotFoundException" would be the right thing there.
<dobey> alecu: well i was thinking a custom "InvalidProperty" exception
<mandel> alecu: ping
<dobey> or DBusException("Invalid properties") or something
<alecu> dobey, "InvalidPropery" sounds fine. It will be translated by dbus automatically into a DBusException on the other side.
<dobey> right
 * dobey fixes that
<alecu> dobey, approved
<alecu> mandel, still need the huuuuuge review?
<mandel> alecu: yes, but is not for that, go a question, when I try to run sd on my machine, which used to work, I now get the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/631291/
<mandel> alecu: looks like credentials related, which is strange.. sd should be able to run even without the credentials, the state machine does include the state (with no user, with network)
<alecu> mandel, oh, right.
<dobey> alecu: great, thanks
<mandel> alecu: oh, right? suena peligroso ;)
<alecu> mandel, "peligroso" is my middle name.
<nessita> alecu, mandel: syncdaemon has a setting which is autoconnect
<nessita> so it will ask the keyring for the credentials
<nessita> mandel: do you have SSO working?
<nessita> running, I meant
<mandel> nessita: no, it was not running, but I wanted to check if the sd would work from trunk, it should be able no matter if there are creds or not
 * mandel tries with sso
<nessita> alecu: I know what's mandel issue, he updated his syncdaemon to the latest, which now handles credentials "properly" (after your fix)
<nessita> mandel: the thing is that before alecu's branch, the connect() method was buggy and was not doing what is should, which is, seek for credentials
<mandel> nessita: so why do we have a state in the state machine that allows to have no user with network, it does not make much sense..
<mandel> does it?
<nessita> mandel: so, it was working before for you because connect() was doing kinda nothing
<nessita> mandel: it does not make sense, but you can not connect by setting autoconnect to False in the conf file
<nessita> I does* make sense, I mean :-D
<mandel> alecu, nessita: ok, so now I get the jelly serialization error.. whic I'm guessing we have to fix
<nessita> mandel: please do not overlap work with alecu. I think you should work on having the start() method implemented
<nessita> alecu: you're dealing with the jellyfish, right? :-)
<alecu> I am
<alecu> I am the walrus
<nessita> great
<alecu> choo-choo-choo-choo
<nessita> mandel: so, you work now on the SDTool.start()
<nessita> yes?
<mandel> nessita: yes, I wanted to test sdtool agains trunk, but seems impossible…
<nessita> mandel: WELCOME TO MY WORLD :-P
<nessita> and alecu's
 * mandel cries 'but it was working….'
<nessita> mandel: using hard code credentials does not mean it was working ;-)
<nessita> coded*
<nessita> or hard core credentials, as well
<mandel> details, details...
<nessita> heh
<alecu> mandel, I found the solution to the jelly, but the branch is missing some bits still
<alecu> mandel, anyway, I'm reviewing your megabranch right now.
<mandel> alecu: awesome, what was the issue for the jelly thing?
<alecu> mandel, self.sso_proxy.find_credentials(APP_NAME, {}, reply_handler=reply_handler, error_handler=error_handler)
<alecu> mandel, both reply_handler and error_handler were set to NO_OP
<alecu> mandel, but sso_proxy was a pb proxy, not a dbus one
<ralsina> mandel, alecu, nessita: Can I get two kind reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_800359/+merge/65703
<alecu> mandel, so both NO_OP ended being sent thru pb as keyword parameters
<mandel> alecu: yes, but there is a decorator that should ensure that the callbacks are Referenceable objects, right?
<nessita> ralsina: I'll get one
<alecu> mandel, well, they were being *sent* thru pb
<nessita> mandel: let's trade https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/explore-folder/+merge/65697
<ralsina> nessita: there is no test for the constants because the tests don't work on any platform. On Linux SSO doesn't install teh qt stuff, and on windows I get a reactor problem when trying to use u1trial
<alecu> mandel, instead, they should not be sent thru pb, but instead the corresponding callbacks are already being connected to the remote signals.
<alecu> mandel, so, some bits are missing there, and a bit more debugging.
<alecu> mandel, but please let me finish your megareview first.
<nessita> ralsina: the tests DO work on linux, we ran them yesterday
<mandel> alecu: true, the pb returns a deferred
<nessita> ralsina: what error you mean by "On Linux SSO doesn't install teh qt stuff"?
<alecu> mandel, pb returning a deferred has nothing to do with this!
<ralsina> nessita: importing sso qt stuff breaks them
<mandel> ralsina., nessita: I'll take a look at your proposals
<nessita> ralsina: let's set a pythonpath
<nessita> ralsina: and on windows, what reactor problem are you having?
<ralsina> nessita: since ubuntu-sso-client doesn't install the SSO things, tests don't run. It doesn't even compile the .ui files unless you hack setup.py
<alecu> mandel, that deferred returned by pb only means that the find_credentials was correctly handled on the other side.
<alecu> mandel, it is not the return value of the find_credentials.
<ralsina> nessita: will show you in 2'
<ralsina> oops/SSO things/qt things/
<alecu> mandel, the return value of find_credentials is sent thru a signal; but that signal should be "subscribed" first with "register_to_signals".
<ralsina> nessita: I get "The specified reactor is not supported." on windows. With both qt4 and txnp reactors
<mandel> alecu: yes, you are right
<alecu> mandel, and btw: register_to_signals/unregister_to_signals is braindead to me as an API.
<nessita> ralsina: are you u1devtools updated?
<mandel> ralsina: you do not have them installed, you are getting an import error and is printing that
<alecu> mandel, so, bits and pieces missing. I'll keep working on it later.
<ralsina> nessita: trunk
<dobey> ralsina: are you pulling stuff from wrong PYTHONPATH?
<mandel> alecu: ok, I'll get back to reviews and sdtool
<nessita> ralsina: do you have them installed, like mandel says?
<ralsina> mandel: ok, will look into the tests then
<nessita> ralsina: right, no test is not an option (still! :-))
<mandel> ralsina: also, as dobey said, check your path is ok
<ralsina> I am pretty sure I have the qt4 one installed since it works ;-)
<ralsina> but yes, could be PYTHONPATH crazyness
<ralsina> I would like some IRL testing to know if it only works for me though :-)
<nessita> ralsina: what thing may work only for you?
<ralsina> nessita: the whole ubuntuone-windows-installer thing
<nessita> ralsina: I'll do an IRL, but I would like you to work on adding tests, and having them running. Since the next work is going to be more complex and we need to have tests for those for sure.
<ralsina> nessita: yep, tests the rest of the day, in principle
<ralsina> and if sdtool is looking good, start the syncdaemon/cntrolpanel integration tonight
<nessita> ralsina: well, ideally I would expect you to have the tests done before you eod, and then start integrating u1cp widgets. You think that's doable?
<ralsina> nessita: what I said
<nessita> ralsina: ah, I understood something else
<ralsina> I will have the tests on before EOD, and then in my couple of late hours will look at u1cp widget integration
 * ralsina has two eods a day now ;-)
<dobey> grr lp
<nessita> ralsina: ah, thanks for the clarifiaction, I misunderstood before
<nessita> ralsina: sounds great then
<dobey> yay finally
<ralsina> anyone need a second review on something? I dn'twant to code for 3 0 minutes :-)
<nessita> ralsina: did you do mine? :-) (LP does not show any review from you)
<ralsina> nessita: probably got an idea on how to fix something and forgot. Link?
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/explore-folder/+merge/65697
<ralsina> nessita: ok, on it for real this time
<nessita> thisfred: I share your concerns from the review, but all those will be cleared up with the design team when they see this
<mandel> nessita: I just finished this : https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/explore-folder/+merge/65697
<thisfred> nessita: that's what I figured, so I approved
<nessita> mandel: oh thanks
<nessita> ralsina: no need then
<ralsina> nessita: oooook then.
<nessita> how can I have a cmd.exe on w7? start -> run command is gone and I can't find it in less than 3 seconds
<nessita> (so I better ask the experts here)
<ralsina> nessita: yes, windows key -> r and type cmd
<ralsina> or type cmd in the search line and press enter.
<nessita> great
<nessita> worked
<ralsina> Any other important reviews pending?
<mandel> ralsina: line 253 in https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_800359/+merge/65703 is that print on purpose?
<ralsina> mandel: surely not.
<alecu> nessita, if the windows key is captured by unity, try using "Ctrl-Esc"
<nessita> alecu: is not, but thanks!
<mandel> ralsina: also, line 268, if you do nothing with the exception, at least log it so that we know it occurs, right?
<nessita> ralsina: most of the news docstrings have no ending dot, can you please add those
<ralsina> mandel: ok. The exception is a bug in PyQt when nothing is connected to the signal
<ralsina> nessita: ok.
<mandel> ralsina: oh, then we should have a comment so that the next guy knows about it
<ralsina> mandel: it's ok, I will log it and add a comment
<mandel> ralsina: lines 434 and 441, why did you comment out the imports?
<mandel> I mean, if you do not need them then dd, right?
<nessita> ralsina: going back to have the tests running on linux, is there a chance to have the running if we set PYTHONPATH to the proper ussoc source code, where all the QT stuff is available?
<ralsina> mandel: yes, will delete
<ralsina> nessita: possibly, but you need to edit setup.py to make it compile the .ui files
<mandel> ralsina: the title passed to the controllers should be translated via getted, lines 469 and 483
<nessita> ralsina: but... ./setup.py is al;ready building the qt ui for sso. What do you mean exactly?
<ralsina> nessita: last I checked, on Linux, it didn't
<ralsina> nessita: I may be remembering wrong, of course
<alecu> mandel, def is_running(bus=None): does not use bus for anything, right?
<nessita> mandel, ralsina: if you use the proper constant from u1client no translation should be needed, right?
<mandel> alecu: no, left it to be compatible with linux, no other reson
<mandel> nessita: true, but is the header of the page, I don't know if we have that in the contansts… probably we do
<alecu> mandel, oh, so the api is the same, right_
<alecu> ?
<ralsina> nessita: there is no constant for this, I think
<nessita> ralsina: which string is it?
<ralsina> "Sign In"
<mandel> alecu: yes, that is the idea, so that nessita does not have to do weird things with it
<alecu> mandel, but start() in (the huge and perhaps wrongly named) SyncDaemonTool sends a self.bus to it. Which is not used in any other place...
<alecu> mandel, (it should have been named SyncDaemonSwissTool)
<mandel> alecu: hahaha
<alecu> thank you, thank you. I'll be here for the remaining of the week.
<mandel> alecu: ein?
<alecu> mandel, SyncDaemonTool.start: "if not is_running(self.bus)"... but self.bus is not defined anywhere!
<ralsina> mandel, nessita: added periods, removed commented code, added comment for exception catch, translated "Sign In".
<mandel> alecu: oh, that is a bug, let me check 'cause I though that was fixed...
<thisfred> dog is acting weird I think she needs to go, bbiab
<alecu> mandel, another thing: reply_handler inside get_current_downloads already has access to "d" (thru the closure), so no need to receive it as an arg, and no need for the lambda that calls reply_handler
<mandel> alecu: ok, let me check
<mandel> alecu: true, that is ugly, I would remove the use of the lambda, what do you think?
<alecu> mandel, that sounds perfect.
<alecu> mandel, also, inside get_current_downloads too: since no error handlers are attached to downloads_d, any error would be lost.
<alecu> mandel, it would be *much* safer to rewrite all this using inlineCallbacks.
<alecu> mandel, but perhaps nessita will agree that we should better do this as a refactor later.
<nessita> alecu: if those are 15-20 minutes changes, let s do them now
<nessita> alecu: I agree with your suggestions, they will ease tracking busg later if needed (let's hope not!)
<alecu> mandel, same thing with the lambdas and inlineCallbacks in get_current_uploads
<alecu> mandel, and in pretty much every function in that module.
<mandel> alecu: ok, I'll move all the possible methods to use the inlineCallbacks decorator
<alecu> well, not every function :P
<mandel> alecu: well, you understood what I meant :P
<alecu> right!
<alecu> mandel, so, every function that's creating an returning a Deferred is candidate to rewrite with inlineCallbacks, and it would be much safer written that way.
<alecu> mandel, please let me know if you need help with that. And if you consider that it's too much trouble let's file a bug and do it next week.
<mandel> alecu: then all those that are using the pb code directly to, like all the config ones
<mandel> that is why there are lots of them
<ralsina> A few minutes ago I tried to stand up and my knee didn't let me. I am going to see another doctor now, I should be back in IRC in 30 minutes or so from the cell phone on the waiting room, and  back at coding in 90 minutes.
<nessita> ralsina: looking your branch
<ralsina> nessita: cool, thanks.
<nessita> ralsina: good luck in the doctor
<ralsina> nessita: even more thanks :-)
<alecu> ralsina, you should only stand up at 10AM sharp!
<ralsina> alecu: seems doing it twice a day is too much formy old bones ;-)
 * ralsina will live in a bath tub from now on
<ralsina> BTW: quasseldroid rocks!
<nessita> mandel: ping
<mandel> nessita: pong
<nessita> mandel: I'm trying to install bzr, but for that I need to install its dependencies, but for that I need pycurl-ssl-bla, but when trying to install I'm getting an error:
<thisfred> back
<nessita> "The program can't be started  becasue MSVCR71.dll is mising from your computer"
<nessita> mandel: what the heck is that?
<mandel> nessita: nest thing is to install the bundle version, the complain is about a dll that comes with vs
<nessita> mandel: ok, the wiki should said so, I'll add it
<mandel> nessita: yes, mea culpa
<nessita> is ok, we'll improve it together
<mandel> nessita, alecu, ralsina: I'm going to call it a EOD since its 21:20 here.. I might be back later, but I'm not sure
<mandel> laters!
<nessita> mandel: question
<nessita> mandel: did you finish the branch alecu was reviewing?
<ralsina> mandel: c u tomorow!
<dobey> trivial review on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-headers/+merge/65714 please?
<thisfred> on it
<thisfred> dobey: done
<dobey> thanks
<alecu> dobey, approved.
<jeroen-> ping rye
<ralsina> ok, gt x-rays, turns out I have what the doctor calls "heck of a bump" in the knee, and it's swelling, and it's probably nothing, except it's going to hurt like crazy for a few days.
<dobey> ralsina: morphine ftw
<ralsina> dobey: good band!
<ralsina> ;-)
<nessita> what program can I use to tar xzv?
<nessita> 7zip!
<dobey> also have https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-headers-1-6/+merge/65723 and https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-headers-1-4/+merge/65728 that are trivial if anyone can take a quick look and approve :)
<ralsina> dobey: on it!
<dobey> and thisfred needs another review on https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/better-progress-bar/+merge/64887
<thisfred> not urgent though, any windows work should go first
<dobey> well, would be nice to put it in the release for oneiric
<ralsina> thisfred: I really want to use Linux for 5' so, reviewing ;-)
<ralsina> dobey +1 on the two trivial ones
<thisfred> awesome!
<dobey> thanks!
<ralsina> thisfred: so this makes the progressbar go by bytes instead of files?
<thisfred> ralsina: exactly
<ralsina> thisfred: nice!
<ralsina> thisfred: works too! ;-)
<thisfred> yay!
<ralsina> thisfred: +1'd
<thisfred> thx!
<ralsina> thisfred: now if the unity folks make a visible progressbar we are good with it! ;-)
<thisfred> heh
<ralsina> I made a zoom in mine, it has 4 pixels of border and 2 pixels of actual progress thingie between them.
<dobey> noice
<ralsina> InsecureJelly exception? Some developers should really joke less and give descriptive names more :-(
<thisfred> sounds like the bad old twisted days. They had error msges like: "Your opulent throne will be your undoing."
<thisfred> Slightly less informative than "guru meditation #00000004.0000AAC0"
<thisfred> also: http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=EVwlMVYqMu4&vq=medium#t=125
<dobey> alright, i'm out. later all!
<thisfred> later dobey
<ralsina> thisfred: that error is from twisted, so it's still the bad old days over there ;-)
<thisfred> he
<thisfred> ok, gonna walk the dogs, may be back later, ping me if anyone needs reviews or anything
<ralsina> ok, first EOD, tests are almost there, will resume work in a couple of hours
<nessita> bye all
#ubuntuone 2011-06-24
<alecu> wooohooo!!!
<alecu> I've got SD requesting credentials to SSO on my windows VM!!!!
<alecu> success!
<spacebug-> I have had lots of problems with ubuntuone. Specially upload and with bigger files (50+ MB). Just now it seems to work but it takes long time from that is says 100% to I get a notice that sync is complete
<duanedesign> spacebug-: their was a bug with resuming downloads over 25mb getting corrupted
<spacebug-> hum ok
<duanedesign> spacebug-: are the files getting synced now? Or all you still emperiencing difficulty?
<spacebug-> I am trying it out as we speak
<spacebug-> seems kind of stalled. syncdaemon.log -> http://pastebin.com/G6siGKpW    u1sdtool --current-transfer says bytes written = deflated size. It said that like five minutes ago
<duanedesign> spacebug-: looks like their is one still in the queue.
<duanedesign> spacebug-: what does this command return:   u1sdtool --waiting | wc -l
<spacebug-> 1
<duanedesign> ok
<spacebug-> local queue or is that server side?
<duanedesign> try it without the '| wc -l'. That will telll us which file it is
<spacebug-> want just the filename or the whole line from that comamnd?
<spacebug->   Upload(running=True, share_id='', node_id='a8355075-aa40-4d3c-8df8-7bbf9264f9e4', path='/home/spacebug/Ubuntu One/docs.2011-06-24.tar.gz.gpg', crc32='2574283533', hash='sha1:33d589ea0f8566bb87d7a87963d18838919879bf', previous_hash='', size='99420465', upload_id='02672fd1-6165-5e3b-9790-a948998f9eaf')
<duanedesign> spacebug-: if it feels stuck on that file what you might try is removing that file from your Ubuntu One folder. Wait till it is deleted from the server one.ubuntu.com/files. Then readd the file to your Ubuntu One folder
<spacebug-> is does not show on one.ubuntu.com/files
<duanedesign> the file was created, but not uploaded
<duanedesign> the "node" exists in the server, but with no content
<spacebug-> hum
<duanedesign> if I understand the bug correctly :)
<duanedesign> moving the file out of u1 will trigger a unlink of the node, so the stalled upload will be cleanedup
<spacebug-> well it could have the same node I guess since it is an old file I want to upload again to test
<spacebug-> ok I will try that
<spacebug-> now I got an unlink (not running) and still that upload (running) but syncdaemon.log says
<spacebug-> 2011-06-24 04:35:06,486 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - INFO - T:LOCAL:F 810eff59-4b2a-4a6a-bde8-b4fdeaa7de7a ['root'::'a8355075-aa40-4d3c-8df8-7bbf9264f9e4'] ''Ubuntu One/docs.2011-06-24.tar.gz.gpg'' | Calling cancel_upload_and_delete_on_server (got FS_FILE_DELETE:{})
<spacebug-> 2011-06-24 04:35:06,489 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - INFO - -:-:- - ['-'::'-'] ''/home/spacebug/Ubuntu One/docs.2011-06-24.tar.gz.gpg'' | Called cancel_upload_and_delete_on_server (In: T:LOCAL:F)
<duanedesign> spacebug-: maybe you need to restart the syncdaemon.  u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<spacebug-> now it looks more corrent
<spacebug-> should I try to add the file back to Ubuntu One folder now?
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> yes
<spacebug-> got a message that file is being uploaded
<spacebug-> u1sdtool --current-transfer now says written bytes = total butes again
<spacebug-> but u1sdtool --waiting still says upload (running)
<spacebug-> creating a small textfile in Ubuntu One folder gets it uploaded at once, no problem
<duanedesign> spacebug-: might see what you get from:   u1sdtool --info='/home/spacebug/Ubuntu One/docs.2011-06-24.tar.gz.gpg'
<spacebug-> this http://pastebin.com/5ED0tUYd
<duanedesign> all looks ok...other then the fact that it is not uploading, but you already knew that.
<spacebug-> hehe yeah
<duanedesign> if you want you can restart the syncdaemon in DEBUG mode to get more info in your logs
<spacebug-> ok
<duanedesign> echo -e "[logging]\nlevel = DEBUG" > ~/.config/ubuntuone/logging.conf; u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<duanedesign> that command should take care of that
<spacebug-> ok will try that
<spacebug-> output http://pastebin.com/mKsv4cve
<spacebug-> now it completed
<spacebug-> last lines when it finally completed. http://pastebin.com/ApheY3d8
<spacebug-> 6 am here in sweden, so bed time.
<tntc> I'm having trouble syncing playlists with the Android UbuntuOne app. I heard there was an outage before, but so far everything else works. The only error I get is "A network error has occured". Is there a more extensive log stored somewhere on my phone?
<duanedesign> hello tntc
<duanedesign> i think karni is who you want to talk with about that...He was in pretty late last night so i do not know how early to expect him today. :)
<duanedesign> tntc: if you can hang around for a little bit. More people will start showing up in the next few hours
<ralsina> morning!
<mandel> ralsina: morning, wow you are up early!
<ralsina> mandel: decided to sleep early last night instead of midnight hacking :-)
<mandel> ralsina: makes sense for an old man ;)
<ralsina> mandel: y acompañarte un rato para que no te sientas solito ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: jajaja muchas gracias :)
<ralsina> mandel: can't find the problem with running u1trial on windows :-(
<mandel> ralsina: may I know what are you executing?
<ralsina> mandel: does run-tests.bat work for you on https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_800359/+merge/65703 ?
<ralsina> mandel: for example, u1trial ubutuone_installer --gui --reactor=qt4
<mandel> ralsina: let me try it on my vm, give me some mins
<ralsina> mandel: great thanks!
<mandel> ralsina: le haces un review a esto de alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-cmt/+merge/65763
<ralsina> mandel: como no...
<ralsina> mandel: forget about the tests, I fixed it :-)
<ralsina> ok, no I didn't
<mandel> ralsina: I'm looking at it, I'm getting an error from credentials, but that is because I did not follow the isntrcutions :P
<ralsina> mandel: well, the instructions are way too complicated, but that's where we are right now :-)
<ralsina> +1 on alecu's... should we set it to approve?
<mandel> ralsina: yes, lets do it
<ralsina> mandel: done
<mandel> ralsina: ubuntuone.credentials is in ubuntuone-client, right?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<ralsina> there is an error in the instructions, PYTHONPATH should be .;../ubuntuone-client
<ralsina> assuming ../ubuntuone-client is trunk of it with the copied clientdefs
<mandel> ralsina: I'm getting the following when running the tests: http://paste.ubuntu.com/631717/
<mandel> ralsina: found the error, the reactor you are using is the txnp and not qt
<mandel> ralsina: change txnp to qt4 in the run-tests.bat
<ralsina> mandel: I get reactor not supported with that to
<ralsina> with reactor=qt4
<ralsina> and I have it right there in the same folder
<mandel> ralsina: can you edit your u1trial to print the actal exception rather than that lame message
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<mandel> ralsina: I think the issue is when you set the path
<ralsina> u1trial may not be picking it?
<ralsina> no module named reactors.qt4
<ralsina> it's trying to import it manually using __import__  :-P
<ralsina> I need to move qtreactor into twisted for it to work, I suppose
<ralsina>         reactor_name = 'ubuntuone.devtools.reactors.%s' % options.reactor
<ralsina>         reactor = __import__(reactor_name, None, None, [''])
<ralsina> WTF
<mandel> ralsina: that is correct, is trying to find the plugins that install the reactors before it runs the tests
<mandel> ralsina: so, the problem here is that ubuntuone.devtool.reactors is not in your path
<mandel> take a look to see if according to the way you are setting the path you ca import ubuntuone.devtools.rectors
<ralsina> ubuntuone.devtools is
<ralsina> ubuntuone.devtools.reactors fails. Weird, but it's just python now :)
<ralsina> there is no reactors module there. I just installed this from trunk yesterday!
<mandel> ralsina: well , reinstall ;)
<ralsina> it doesn't  copy the reactors module to site-packages
<ralsina> sigh
<ralsina> oh, good, setup.py install doesn't copy *anything* to site-packages. Ok, I can fix this.
<ralsina> oh, it does the modern pth thing now
<mandel> ralsina: wht modern pth thing?
<ralsina> ok, turns out devtools changed how it installs and managed to keep using the old version that had no reactors support
<ralsina> time to write last night's report then ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: instead of site-packages/ubuntuone/devtools devtools is now in site-packages/ubuntuone-dev-tools
<ralsina> and it creates a .pth file in site-packages to make it look like it is in the old path
<ralsina> but if you *have* a ubuntuone/devtools folder, that has priority and you have the new u1trial with the old modules
<ralsina> honestly, it's a bug in u1trial that should check versions matching but whatever
<mandel> oh… that I hate that, it does not work with py2exe :(
<ralsina> ok, tests run and fail in amazing ways. I can probably fix that too. Thanks for the help with the reactor mandel!
<mandel> ralsina: no worries :)
<ralsina> mandel: for when I finish with fixing/adding tests... how's the sdtool/syncdaemon status now?
<mandel> ralsina: I'm working on using defer.inlinecallback to make it saver… but I'm not going fast, I've got a migraine…
<mandel> I might take 30 min to take some drugs and see if it gets better
<ralsina> mandel: ok.
<ralsina> mandel: migraines suck. Drugs help :-)
<mandel> ralsina: right now I'm in a closed room with all the lights off, lets hope it does not get much worse..
<ralsina> mandel: this ring any bells? https://pastebin.canonical.com/48982/
 * mandel looks
<mandel> ralsina: yes, the usso client code is trying to start the process of sso because it is not there but fails because it looks for it path in the registry which you did not set
<ralsina> Ran 5 tests in 1.867s
<ralsina> FAILED (errors=20, successes=1)
<ralsina> QWaitCondition: Destroyed while threads are still waiting
<mandel> ralsina: make sure you have sso running or you mock that part, this is becuase all the software we write assumes that things like starting and stopping services on windows work like dbus, and it is not the case...
<ralsina> mandel: cool, thx
<ralsina> I get "sso is not running" even when SSO is running. Obviously something is very different when I use the tests compared to the real thing. Ok, mocking it...
<mandel> ralsina: well, here you have a n insteresting situation, you are using the qt reactor in order to run the qt tests, which is ok, but as soon as you try to use sso you need txnamedpipes reactor
<ralsina> I should switch to txnamedpipes?
<mandel> ralsina: so, the way to fix this would be to change the way txnamedpipes is installed in ubuntuone-dev tools to understand —gui so that is uses txnamedpipes and qt otherwise you wont have both
<ralsina> mandel: sounds like a "not now" kind of thing :-(
<mandel> ralsina: well, you can do it, is not much work...
<ralsina> mandel: ok, I'll try :)
<mandel> ralsina: just look at how the integration is done in sso, in main.windows.py
<mandel> ralsina: and copy it...
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<duanedesign> morning all
<ralsina> morning duanedesign
<facundobatista> Hola duanedesign, ralsina
<ralsina> hola facundobatista
<duanedesign> yes, hola facundobatista. Hello karni, You were up late last night ;)
<karni> duanedesign: Up indeed, but not working late this night. The night before, though, till 7AM ;d
<karni> hi duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> karni: is their a more extensive log for the android client that someone could look at?
<duanedesign> karni: someone was in early this morning asking about it...
<karni> duanedesign: you mean music or files?
<duanedesign> it was music
<karni> duanedesign: I don't think so, as long as the app is released in non-debug mode. I do know, however, that we'll be looking into fixing the music app
<duanedesign> syncing playlists and was getting 'a network error has occured'
<karni> duanedesign: as I heard it behaves badly (reconnects, etc)
<karni> duanedesign: That is CouchDB issue.
 * duanedesign nods
<karni> duanedesign: From what I know, Couch (or some component) has been shut down, and that's why playlists are not working.
<karni> urbanape: What was the conclusion about playlists not working?
<duanedesign> ugh. my screen instance crashed and i had to restart irssi. lost all my scrollback :\
<karni> duanedesign: You have logs, no?
<duanedesign> rye: you mentioned an upload hanging bug yesterday. Where the file  keeps being uploaded 100% and hangs. Had a user that came in last night with this issue. Does restarting the client work to 'unstick' the queue?
<rye> duanedesign, no, this is happening due to the U1-server<->S3 interaction, i will poke verterok today about the progress on that
<duanedesign> karni: I think i do...
<duanedesign> rye: ahh ok
<rye> okay, vcard exporter from couchdb.one.ubuntu.com is ready to be tested
<rye> anybody in a mood for that (and having replication working too, since first shard is currently disabled until the software upgrade)
 * Chipaca looks around for a mandel
<alecu> hello all!
<duanedesign> o/
<ralsina> hola alecu!
<alecu> hola ralsina!
<ralsina> Chipaca: mandel had a migraine, was taking a little time off to let the drugs work
<ralsina> alecu: I still have some test problems, do you have 15 minutes to lend a hand?
<alecu> ralsina, I forgot that I have to take Amelia to the doctor today 10:30, about the time of our mumble.
<alecu> ralsina, so I'll be not around for it
<ralsina> we can have the mumble a little later, I suppose
<alecu> ralsina, cool
<alecu> ralsina, do you want to tell me about the test issues?
<ralsina> sorry, was afk for a minute
<nessita> hello everyone!
<ralsina> alecu: it's with this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_800359/+merge/65703
<ralsina> alecu: I managed to make it work but when I run the tests it never can connect to sso. So there is something different when  it runs the tests compared to running standalone.
<Chipaca> nessita: ralsina: alecu: any of you know if PIL is used with that name by us, or if we're importing Image?
<ralsina> alecu: and then I get 20 failures and 1 success for 5 tests :-)
<Chipaca> (we should be using 'Image', but PIL used to work)
<ralsina> Chipaca: on windows?
<Chipaca> ralsina: yes
<nessita> Chipaca: do you have an importerrot?
<Chipaca> no; the wiki says something about renaming the egg
 * mandel back though sleepy due to medication
<alecu> ralsina, looking
<ralsina> Chipaca: from PIL import Image
<Chipaca> guh
<Chipaca> oh ok, i'll rename the egg
<Chipaca> we should be just doing 'import Image'
<alecu> Chipaca, mandel, nessita, ralsina: I forgot that I have to take Amelia to the doctor today 10:30, about the time of our mumble, so I'll be not around for it
<nessita> Chipaca: that is because easy_install add it to the lib as 'pil' instead of 'PIL'
<ralsina> Chipaca: import Image fails here
<Chipaca> ralsina: what is 'here'?
<ralsina> Chipaca: windows 7
<Chipaca> ralsina: you renamed the egg?
<ralsina> Chipaca: nope
<Chipaca> ralsina: how did you install PIL?
<ralsina> Chipaca: then  again I installed it so long ago I may have forgotten.
<ralsina> Chipaca: let me check...
<Chipaca> because what's probably happened is that you installed it via easy_install
<Chipaca> and renamed the egg
<Chipaca> so now python can't find the egg as pointed to from the .pth file
<nessita> mandel: what medication?
<Chipaca> but it finds the egg and goes with that
<Chipaca> nessita: migraine
<ralsina> Chipaca: I have no egg.
<Chipaca> ralsina: that's too eggcentric for my tastes
<ralsina> Chipaca: I may have used an installer from PIL's website
<mandel> nessita: migraines… I have severe ones and the side effects of the drugs are being sleepy and throwing up, not pleasent but better than the headache
<ralsina> http://effbot.org/downloads/PIL-1.1.7.win32-py2.7.exe
<nessita> Chipaca: I had that IMportError, it was fixed by renaming the folder under LIb/site-packages from pil to PIL
<ralsina> mandel: I was 3 years on a med where one of the side effects was "may cause constant itching, severe coughing and depression"
<nessita> dobey: any idea why this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-cmt/+merge/65763 is not being landed by tarmac? (is approved, has commit message)
<Chipaca> gah
<Chipaca> fail on the part of PIL
<Chipaca> there should be just one way to use the library :(
<ralsina> Chipaca: known issue for years, really. I will do a branch for it.
<nessita> mandel: any news the fixes pending for on https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/windows_sdtool/+merge/65493?
<mandel> nessita: working on them sorry, I woke up terrible this morning and could not work much… I should be done in 30 min - 1hour
<karni> ralsina: I'm seeint 14+ bug mails concerning _features_ you'd like to "Add" in my inbox - this is a feature envy for having a Kanban Board ;P
<nessita> mandel: ok, let us know
<ralsina> karni? Uh?
<ralsina> karni: no idea what you are talking about
<nessita> alecu: can you please approve mandel's branch? I changed my vote to needs fixing to track the needed change, but since you leave at 10:30, I would like to have your approve to land as soon as the changes lands
<alecu> nessita, sure
<karni> ralsina: Public bug reported: "Add "update your storage options" page to the installer" "Add "add storage" page to the wizard" "Add "syncing your computer to the cloud" page to the installer" "add "credit card problems" page to the installer" "add "successful payment" page to the installer" and so on.
<nessita> thanks!
<ralsina> karni: those are in the ubuntuone-windows-installer project
<alecu> done
<ralsina> karni: Unless I did something very very wrong two days ago ;-)
<karni> ralsina: "You received this bug notification because you are a member of Ubuntu
<karni> One hackers, which is subscribed to Ubuntu One Windows Installer."
<ralsina> karni: well, yeah. Sorry, I understood you said I wanted *you* to add features :-)
<karni> ralsina: And the bad part is that, what I've recently heard from someone trying to unsubscribe - hackers can't unsubscribe from lists that they were subscribed by a joining a 'dependant' team
<karni> ralsina: Not really ;)
<ralsina> karni: you can silence bugs in launchpad. Maybe you can silence projects?
<ralsina> Oh, but you are in u1-hackers. Ok, yes, you are going to get those.
<karni> ralsina: I'll look into that :) (too bad gmail doesn't have filtering on headers ;< )
<ralsina> Just like I get the mobile new bugs and all that
<ralsina> Chipaca: trivial branch for your PIL problem: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/fix_801550/+merge/65782
<Chipaca> mandel: did you see the reply you got re your bug in win32?
<Chipaca> pywin32 that is
<mandel> Chipaca: no, let me take a look
<karni> ralsina: True, but we're no longer using bugs to track features, etc.
<ralsina> karni: who's we? ;-) We are doing it for the windows client, because we are in a hurry. I could phrase them "there is no successful payment page in the installer" I suppose.
<nessita> karni: we (desktop) are
<karni> ralsina: hahah :D good point
<karni> nessita: I know, that's why I started the disscussion in the first place :)
<karni> nessita: I said these bug reports are 'feature envy' for a kanban ^ ^
<karni> *board
<nessita> ah! :-)
<ralsina> standup in 7'
<mandel> Chipaca: answering the bug with example code that should not fail, lets see what is the answer...
<alecu> me
<fagan> me
<nessita> me
<ralsina> me
<nessita> mandel, dobey, thisfred?
<alecu> mandel, thisfred, dobey, standup!
<thisfred> me
<nessita> mandel, dobey?
<dobey> me
<nessita> alecu: go!
<mandel> me
<alecu> DONE: got SD requesting credentials using CredMgmtTool, bug #800669
<alecu> TODO: make control panel get the credentials right too; fix the rest of CredMgmtTool that was not needed for SD
<alecu> BLOCKED: no thanks
<alecu> NOTE: will be afk for most of the morning, taking Amelia to the doctor
 * alecu goes to the doctor right now. ttyal
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800669 in ubuntuone-client (and 1 other project) "InsecureJelly exception thrown when SD requests credentials (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800669
<alecu> NEXT: fagan
<fagan> ALMOST DONE port to rst blocked nope nessita go
<nessita> DONE: bug #801254, bug #801256, started settuping the win7 VM
<nessita> TODO: integration testing
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 801254 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI: Remove storage info from folder list (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/801254
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 801256 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI: Add "Explore" button to each folder row (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/801256
<ralsina> DONE
<ralsina> * Windows catchup call
<ralsina> * reviews
<ralsina> * finished initial integration of SSO into wizard
<ralsina> * Tried to get the tests running in the wizard on windows (failure)
<ralsina> * bug #801550
<ralsina> TODO: fix the tests / start sd/u1cp integration into the wizard
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 801550 in ubuntu-sso-client "The PIL import sometimes fails depending on how PIL was installed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/801550
<ralsina> NEXT: thisfred
<jo-erlend> I've installed 11.04 on my desktop and kept my home. I used to have 10.04. I can't log onto ubuntu one. I suppose that's because of old settings. How do I fix this?
<thisfred> DONE: reviews | launcher integration tinkering TODO: wrap launcher integration improvements BLOCKED: no NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: finished bug #800294, bug #801263, killed 'latest' milestones
<dobey> λ TODO: test on oneiric, bug triage, releases
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800294 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Support new fdo secrets API property names (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800294
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 801263 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 7 other projects) "libsyncdaemon header files don't compile under g++ (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/801263
<dobey> mandel: vamos
<mandel> DONE: Not much, tried to work this morning but got a severe migraine, took drugs and have been throwing up since then.
<mandel> TODO: finish sdtool fixes so that nessita can use it in control panel. survive.
<mandel> BLOCK: health
<mandel> next?
<nessita> dobey: any idea what's with tarmac?
 * fagan break
<ralsina> nessita: I just got a branch merged...
<nessita> hum, alecu's branch was approved for at least 3 hours
<nessita> dobey: this branch seems to be not landing: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-cmt/+merge/65763
<nessita> mandel, Chipaca, ralsina: mumble at half past this hour?
<ralsina> nessita: fine by me
<mandel> sure
<nessita> Chipaca: want me to continue what you're doing in the VM? (not sure how far you got)
<dobey> nessita: looks like a previous branch failed and left a badly named file around in the tree
<nessita> dobey: ah. Which filename is that?
<dobey> nessita: something created by a test, not sure which one, but it causes a UnicodeDecodeError
<mandel> dobey: care to say the path of the file?
<dobey> mandel: if i knew which one exactly, i would
<dobey> but the traceback doesn't include it
<mandel> oh, ok I though you knew
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i am getting "Value could not be retrieved. (ServerError: (400, ('invalid_consumter_token_pair',…)))" in u1cp on services page, on oneiric
<nessita> dobey: do you have the defoult.ini conf set? (custom for u1hackers)
<dobey> ah that was it
<thisfred> right, ran into that yesterday too
<thisfred> thank you couch for asking before you nuke my settings
<dobey> oi
<jo-erlend> I've installed 11.04 on my desktop and kept my home. I used to have 10.04. I can't log onto ubuntu one. I suppose that's because of old settings. How do I fix this?
<nessita> mandel, ralsina, mumble?
<ralsina> nessita: ack!
<mandel> going
<dobey> ah
<dobey> thisfred's branch failed i guess
 * thisfred looks
<dobey> two of the tests failed
<thisfred> yep, fixing
<thisfred> fixed
<thisfred> waiting for lp to catch up,  then reapproving
<thisfred> Shouldn't I have gotten mail about this?
<dobey> you did
<dobey> or well, all of ~ubuntuone-hackers did
<dobey> and that includes you
<thisfred> must have misplaced it
<dobey> you probably just ignore those mails in notmuch :)
<thisfred> nope, I have almost 0 automatic filters set anymore: just spam, and I can silence individual threads. This works great, most of the time. I must have archived it without reading it, because I misinterpreted the subject line
<thisfred> ah, no, I archived the thread without reading the message count, thinking it was just my merge proposal still
<thisfred> mystery solved, lesson learned
<jeroen-> ping rye
<dobey> ralsina: this needs to go in for oneiric too: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/ext-install/+merge/65793
<dobey> ^ and a second review would be cool :)
<ralsina> dobey: will review in a little while
<rye> jeroen-, pong
<jeroen-> hello rye
<jeroen-> remember me?
<jeroen-> I'm still trying to get my files back.
<rye> jeroen-, hello, having attempted to recover the files we faced the issue with the database usage
<rye> jeroen-, so we are now changing the way it works
<jeroen-> ok, but what tells this about my files? Do I get them back?
<jeroen-> rye:  ok, but what tells this about my files? Do I get them back?
<rye> jeroen-, yes, i am currently testing the branch that will recover the most recently changed files first
<jeroen-> rye:  OK, that would be great. Thanks for that! Again: for me it's only about "Documenten/Studie (archief)/Jaar 1"
<jeroen-> and all the subdirs. it should be a couple of hunders of MB
<ralsina> nessita, I get the reactor installed when importing ubuntu_sso.qt.controllers or ubuntu_sso.qt.gui, but I can't yet see why. Anyway, here's the trace for the tests right now: https://pastebin.canonical.com/48996/
<nessita> ralsina: how are you running the code that triggers the reactor already imported?
<ralsina> nessita: I have the imports inside a method so they don't run before my main()
<ralsina> nessita: which is awful, so I would rather fix that first, since it makes the code much harder to test
<nessita> ralsina: right. HAve the code do "what it should" and let's fix the errors, I help
 * fagan back 
<ralsina> nessita: ok, moving things to the right places now and pushing
<nessita> ralsina: regarding the test errors, yes, you need to fake the "root" service from the SSO widgets
<ralsina> nessita: yes. The problem is that doing the imports inside the function is very tricky to replace it. Will be easy once the imports work correctly.
<nessita> ack
<ralsina> This is the (not very interesting) trace about the reactor being installed: https://pastebin.canonical.com/48997/
<ralsina> It happens when I import ubuntu_sso.qt.controllers
<nessita> ralsina: what branch?
<ralsina> my branch is lp:~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_800359
<nessita> ralsina: this import
<ralsina> is there a functin I can call to know if twisted has a reactor installed?
<nessita> 25 from txnamedpipes.threadedreactor import install
<nessita> ralsina: you need to move that to move()
<nessita> main()
<nessita> in ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/main/windows.py
<ralsina> hmmm ok
<nessita> ralsina: also, the close_callback should call reactor.stop
<nessita> (and also app.quit? not sure)
<ralsina> probably not both
<nessita> ralsina: from your source tree, see the linux.py file, it says:
<nessita>      39     # The following cannot be imported outside this function
<nessita>      40     # because u1trial already provides a reactor.
<nessita>      41     # pylint: disable=W0404, F0401
<nessita>      42     from qtreactor import qt4reactor
<nessita>      43     qt4reactor.install()
<nessita> ralsina: so to not overlap reactors, the imports has to be done inside main()
<ralsina> Ok, let me try that
<nessita> ralsina: check that ussoc is doing the same, please
<Chipaca> ralsina: can i steal you for a quick mumble?
<ralsina> Chipaca: sure
<ralsina> nessita: the reactor isimported module-level in ussoc
<nessita> ralsina: in which file? I'm grepping and I don't see that
<ralsina> ubuntu_sso/main/windows.py
<nessita> ralsina: but that is ok, is not an specific reactor. What I mean is: that import should be called after you install your own reactor
<nessita> ralsina: so, if in your import chain, that code is being executed before you install your reactor, you get the issue you're getting
<nessita> ralsina: so, before executing that import (ubuntu_sso.main.windows) you should have your reactor installed
<nessita> ralsina: yes?
<ralsina> aha!
<nessita> ralsina: probably from ubuntuone_installer.gui.qt.gui import MainWindow needs to go after the reactor is installed
<nessita> inside main()
<ralsina> but ubuntu_sso.main.windows is imported by controllers :-(
<ralsina> so, if I import controllers from module level, then main is imported. Therefore, I think I should move the import into main() so it doesn't break
<nessita> ralsina: which import to which main?
<ralsina> the import reactor from ubuntu_sso.main.windows
<nessita> ralsina: if that unblock you, move it. But the base issue is in the installer code...
 * nessita -> mate
<ralsina> I don't get it, sorry
<ralsina> let me rethink 5 minutes and let's talk after mate
<dobey> 2 easy reviews please? :)
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/ext-install/+merge/65793
<fagan> dobey: ill do it
<fagan> done +1
<ralsina> dobey: I had reviewed it but not +1d it. Done
<dobey> thanks
<ralsina> Arghhhh! If I have "from txnamedpipes.threadedreactor import install"  anywhere after "from ubuntuone_installer.gui.qt.gui import MainWindow" I get this: https://pastebin.canonical.com/49004/
<dobey> shen me niao!
<ralsina> And if I have them the other way around, I get "reactor already installed"
<ralsina> dobey: your chinese is improving! :-D
<nessita> ralsina: you should be doing from txnamedpipes.threadedreactor import install *before* from ubuntuone_installer.gui.qt.gui import MainWindow, inside main()
<ralsina> nessita: that gives the backtrace above
<dobey> the glass house that twisted built
<ralsina> oops, sorry, that gves the reactor already installed error
<ralsina> unless I do the import after the install() in which case it works! yay!
<nessita> ralsina: of cource after the install! :-)
<ralsina> thanks nessita, you rock! \oo/
<nessita> the thing is to install a reactor, yey
<nessita> ralsina: now, to the mockers!
<ralsina> So, I moved from 15 ugly imports to two. Progress! ;-)
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> nessita: first I need to make the app stop when the window closes. Should not be terribly hard. Used to do it ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, after the changed mandel suggested for sso (shutting down by using Qapp.quit in addition to reactor.stop), sso "started stopping". But it takes exactly 50 seconds for sso to completely finish since the quit+stop, so something weird remains.
<ralsina> 50 seconds? whoa
<nessita> alecu: hey!
<ralsina> this one doesn't stop even in 50 seconds, even after quit and stop
<nessita> how's amelia?
<ralsina> eso, how's amelia?
<alecu> nessita, amelia is just fine, but I forgot we had an appointment with the doctor to get the paperwork so she can return to kinder on monday.
<nessita> ah
<alecu> it's Luli and me that have caught the sore throat now :P
<dobey> heh
<nessita> alecu: question re making sso works on w7: when trying to build pyopenssl, it complains that "could not find openssl.exe". Did you have this? were you able to resolve it?
<ralsina> alecu: and then you give it back to her, and so on until spring. Been there, done that ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, lol
<alecu> nessita, try building the smallest amount of windows python modules as possible. In this case, get the precompiled .exe.
<alecu> nessita, let me fetch the link. 2.7 on 32 bits, right?
<nessita> alecu: yes :-)
<alecu> nessita, easy_install http://launchpad.net/pyopenssl/main/0.11/+download/pyOpenSSL-0.11-py2.7-win32.egg
<nessita> alecu: I already did easy_installl pyopenssl, is not the same?
 * ralsina goes for coffee, will mock in 5'
<alecu> nessita, what version was installed?
<alecu> nessita, or did you get the above error?
<nessita> alecu: when using easy_install, I got 0.12, and when running show_gui, there was an error 'errtype': 'SSLSOmethingError'
<nessita> alecu: I branched pyopenssl from lp and was trying to build it
<nessita> alecu: that failed with 'can't find openssl.exe'
<ralsina> nessita: building random mdules from source on windows usually ends badly
<alecu> ecolecuá
<dobey> oh you're trying to build pyopenssl
<nessita> ralsina: well, I see your point, and I thank the advice.
<alecu> nessita, try easy_installing from the egg as I pasted above.
<nessita> ralsina: but what am I suppose to do is ussoc does not work by following the wiki procedures? I will try another options, I need this running
<nessita> alecu: I'll try
<alecu> nessita, hmmmm
<alecu> nessita, I have this installed: pyOpenSSL-0.12-py2.7-win32.egg
<alecu> so I'll probably used some other package.
<alecu> but I surely did not build it from scratch.
<nessita> alecu: easyinstall pyopenssl brings that
<nessita> (exactly that)
<alecu> nessita, then I have that same setup.
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<nessita> alecu: if you run show_gui, when the UI dialog is shown, do you get an error saying "errtype: SSLSOmethingError" where Something is "verification" I think?
<alecu> nessita, I don't get that error, but currently I'm not getting the credentials with show_gui either. I'll try updating
<alecu> brb
<nessita> mandel, alecu: I'm uploading the screenshot with the error. The exact string is: 'SSLHandshakeError'
<nessita> mandel, alecu: http://ubuntuone.com/p/10yZ/
<joshuahoover> dobey: ping
 * mandel looks
<nessita> mandel, alecu: as you can see, in the back, there are traces that are being raised by the txn reactor (I guess). This screenshot shows the backtraces better: http://ubuntuone.com/p/10ya/
<mandel> nessita: can you pastebin the full trace?
<nessita> mandel: I ll try, but there is nothing more than what the screenshot shows
<thisfred> nessita: dobey alecu ralsina: I want to move all the launcher integration code to u1cp, because there is no good way to make it work with two different processes talking to the launcher. Any objections? (And yes this means extra dbus calls from u1client to u1cp which will then make dbus calls to the launcher :( )
<thisfred> No way around that that I see
<nessita> thisfred: objection! :-)
<ralsina> thisfred: won; tthis mean u1cp will run all the time?
<thisfred> quelle surprise! ;)
<nessita> thisfred: I think several stuff that you use is not provided in the dbus iface, and some of those I *think* can't be provided
<thisfred> ralsina: only when we start talking to it, by dbus activation
<ralsina> thisfred: and she didn't even call you "your honor" :-)
<nessita> thisfred: to solve your specific issue, didn t we discussed this in UDS, a good solution for it?
<thisfred> nessita: I don't understand? I would be adding new stuff to the dbus interface
<ralsina> thisfred: for example, if there is need to show a progressbar, and u1cp is the one making unity show it?
<thisfred> yes
<nessita> thisfred: didn't jason said that unity lib will callback the caller?
<alecu> unity-lib sucks because it's blocking
<thisfred> We have no idea if/when that will be available though..,
<thisfred> and I'm also no longer sure that solves all our issues
<nessita> thisfred: well, from my POV, we don't have the time/resources to do so in time for O
<nessita> thisfred: despite if it's a good idea or not (not arguing that), I'm not sure we can squeeze that in our roadmap... :-/
<thisfred> nessita: which means we can't fix the launcher: clicking it to open the panel breaks all the launcher features
<nessita> thisfred: for that particular issue I will remain Jason we need the callback he mentioned in UDS
<nessita> remind* sorry
<thisfred> Ok, I'll ask him
<nessita> thisfred: thanks
<nessita> thisfred: and sorry, but we're very tight with time vs resources
<thisfred> I know :) I'll be happy if we can solve it in this way, but if that becomes available just before feature freeze, it's not much good to us until Pretty Pony
<ralsina> mandel: ping
<fagan> ok I have about an hour left of work for this porting thing
<thisfred> hmm, maybe it's already possible with the low level dbus API: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI
<fagan> ill take a break because my brain is starting to melt
<fagan> joshuahoover: ill ping you when im finished not too much left
<joshuahoover> fagan: excellent! thank you :)
<dobey> thisfred: i object
<dobey> joshuahoover: what's up?
<thisfred> "dobjection", we calls it
<nessita> dobey: any advices to workaround http://code.google.com/p/httplib2/issues/detail?id=154 ?
<nessita> dobey: is driving nuts
<thisfred> Ok, jason refreshed my memory, and it's actually fine: we can leave most everything as it is, and it will start working when libunity fixes multi process communication. All communication with the launcher will be from the client, and then we'll be fine
<dobey> nessita: it claims it is fixed?
<dobey> nessita: is this the problem you were having with lazr?
<nessita> dobey: is not lazr (one sec, mumble)
<dobey> oh
<dobey> mumble uses python httplib2?
<joshuahoover> dobey: cjwatson asked @ the ubuntu release meeting today: could you move ubuntuone-client over from python-support to dh_python2 while you're at it? http://wiki.debian.org/Python/PythonSupportToDHPython2
<dobey> i thought mumble was a c++ qt app
<dobey> joshuahoover: maybe. :)
<joshuahoover> dobey: k...i told cjwatson i'd pass that along to you, so there you go :)
<mandel> ralsina: pong
<karni> duanedesign: playlists are working again (referring to the user with network problem in Ubuntu One Music app){
<ralsina> mandel: tengo una duda muy tonta de como usar SSO
<mandel> ralsina: here in eng hehe
 * ralsina is getting channel-dizzy
<ralsina> Basically, if I create a Credentials object, then the right values are used, and everything is dne correctly
<dobey> joshuahoover: yep, he's not the only one bugging about it :)
<ralsina> I change the app name => the new app name is used. That's good
<joshuahoover> dobey: heh...got ya
<ralsina> mandel: however, I am not passing that credentials object to anyone! Is that class some sort of singleton? Or it works by accident? :-)
<mandel> ralsina: may I see the code to understand what you mean
<mandel> ralsina: pastebin would be good enough
<ralsina> mandel: here https://pastebin.canonical.com/49015/
<ralsina> line 31, I am creating a ubuntu_sso.credentials,Credentials
<ralsina> Oh, wait, I *am* stupid
<ralsina> embedded_sso gets it
 * ralsina should stop understanding things AFTER he looks like a moron
<ralsina> go bleed in peace, mandel ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: yeah I should do that too
<fagan> :D
<ralsina> fagan: you bleeding for some reason?
<fagan> ralsina: na the understanding things after looking like a moron
<ralsina> Oh, the moron part ;-)
 * fagan moron :D
<mandel> ralsina: my brain is not working fast enough to understand the problem… I should go back to the bat cave
<ralsina> mandel: it's ok, the problem was in my head
<dobey> thisfred: anyway, let's actually discuss that next week perhaps. today is not a good day for discussing big things like that :)
<thisfred> dobey: sure, though it looks like it's a much smaller thing than I thought
<dobey> and i already owe some big change thoughts to nessita
<dobey> thisfred: well even if the code is small, the complexitiy increase would be pretty large
<thisfred> dobey: eh no: we won't be changing anything much: one new dbus method in the client to unset the urgency is all
<thisfred> and then it works, or will work when libunity is fixed
<thisfred> and it will not break worse than it does now
<thisfred> but yeah, shutting up until next week
<dobey> oh, i was talking about not doing the "move everything to u1cp"
<thisfred> though I can't promise I won't build it :)
<dobey> if nessita already convinced you, then good :)
<thisfred> dobey: yeah, that turns out to be an especially stupid idea
<thisfred> Whenever you two agree on something, I tend to listen ;)
<dobey> it's rare, but it happens ;)
<dobey> oh, ffs. g-s-d on lucid doesn't have plugindir variable in it's pkgconfig file :(
<mandel> alecu, nessita, ralsina: I feel like crap… I need to go, it seems that my body has decided to go against me big time, I might catch up what I did not do today over the weekend
<mandel> laters
<ralsina> bye mandel. Send an email so I don't worry, ok?
<nessita> mandel: one question
<nessita> mandel: do you have something else for the branch from sdtool?
<nessita> alecu: we may need to land the sdtool branch as is and make the improvements later
<nessita> dobey: I know you mentioned me several times but I did not follow the conversation. Can you please resume what you need my input in?
<nessita> dobey: the problem with httlplib2 is triggered by our code using urllib to fetch the capctha image, so no lazr involved at all
<ralsina> nessita: good news, I found two bugs on how I was using SSO thanks to the tests (which are working ;-) and am fixing them
<alecu> nessita, ok, let's file a bug and land this.
<nessita> ralsina: see? "women and tests are always right"
<nessita> ralsina: did you attend to my "mythbusters: tests" talk?
<ralsina> I'll give you a pass on tests being right ;-)
<dobey> nessita: don't need your input right now. i was saying i need to get you some input from me :)
<ralsina> nessita: I did. I believe in tests. It's just that I got to them very late in my programming life and it's hard to form habit.
<dobey> nessita: oh, i misread and thought you were saying that mumble had the issue
<ralsina> "when I was your age we tested by running the program a thousand times. In the snow barefoot! And our computers were made of ROCK!"
<dobey> nessita: i thought u1cp was using soup to do HTTP?
<dobey> nessita: oh, but sso doesn't?
<nessita> ralsina: good news is that the testing habit can be learn, and is not too late for you :-)
<dobey> huh
<nessita> dobey: right :-/
<dobey> too damn many http libs.
<nessita> dobey: anyways, installing httplib2 0.6.0 now
<ralsina> nessita: yeah. Believe it or not, this week has been the most fun I have had in front of a computer in months ;-)
<dobey> nessita: i haven't had time to look at the issue more in depth unfortunately
<nessita> ralsina: I'm glad :-)
<nessita> dobey: do not worry, thanks
 * alecu is having lunch.
<dobey> ralsina: that's what she said ;)
<ralsina> dobey: I give you a C for effort on that one ;-)
 * alecu is having lunch now fur realz
<ralsina> nessita, alecu: ready for re-review -> https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_800359/+merge/65703
<alecu> ralsina, on it.
<nessita> ralsina: looking
<alecu> ralsina, I'm reviewing your branch. When choosing either register or login, the following screen has no text.
<alecu> ralsina, all the buttons are there, and all the entry boxes are there as well
<alecu> ralsina, but no text
<ralsina> alecu: do you have the SSO client running on another terminal?
<alecu> ralsina, yes
<ralsina> and it's not giving errors?
<alecu> ralsina, the only text is the label next to the captcha
<ralsina> yes, that is the behaviour when it can't connect to the sso client
 * ralsina doesn't  quite understand it either ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, ok, checking again
<ralsina> also, you need to start the sso client a second or two before the wizard, or it doesn't work
<nessita> ralsina: is there any chance that you start using separated .py files for the widgets, instead of having all inside gui.py? the file is growing a lot
<ralsina> nessita: sure, trivial branch after this one. Or you want it for this one?
<nessita> ralsina: no, no for this one. Maybe in the next adding (so the next thing you add is another file, no changes what is currently there)
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<alecu> ralsina, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/631933/
<alecu> ralsina, I start the sso client, wait a few seconds, start the installer
<alecu> ralsina, but that does not look at all like the code you've been working on...
<alecu> looks like something coming from txnamedpipes
 * ralsina looks
<ralsina> alecu: no idea, never seen the like of that
<nessita> hum
<nessita> alecu, ralsina: maybe is not thaaaaaat straighforward to embed the widgets?
<nessita> ralsina: I added some needs fixing after the code review
<nessita> once those are fixed, I'll test on w7
<alecu> ralsina, "exception thrown when nothing is connected to the signal" -> perhaps you should catch only the relevant Exception type.
<alecu> ralsina, (from a previous branch) why is this called twice? setButtonText(QtGui.QWizard.CustomButton1, _("&Print"))
<alecu> (on different objects)
<alecu> ralsina, the comment on CongratulationsPage.initializePage that goes "Layout without..." is wrong.
<ralsina> alecu: looking
<nessita> alecu: do you have any pending branch for ussoc?
<nessita> alecu: in particular to "fix" the bug where it answers on request and then nothing else
<alecu> nessita, with this branch, it stops properly: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/stop-properly
<alecu> nessita, well, for a very vague definition of "properly"
<nessita> alecu: yey! wanna propose for merge?
<alecu> nessita, since it takes 50 seconds to shut down
<nessita> guh
<alecu> nessita, even after reactor.stop and qapp.quit are called.
<nessita> in which order ? (still branching)
<alecu> nessita, there surely is some issue in the txnamedpipes reactor that's making it all fail
<alecu> nessita, qapp+quit, then reactor.stop.
<alecu> nessita, if I only do qapp.quit, then it does not stop.
<nessita> right
<ralsina> alecu: the Print is just a forgotten line, thanks for the "without finish button one" :-)
<nessita> that sounds correct (first app, then reactor)
<alecu> nessita, well, it sounds weird to me. Every other reactor integration with mainloops ends with just one call. And they end on the spot. Or pretty fast at least.
<alecu> nessita, this "threadedselect" reactor is an ugly bicho.
<nessita> indeed it is
<nessita> did you see the traces I pasted from the txnamedpipes reactor when having the SSLHandshake failure?
<nessita> alecu: look in the left: http://ubuntuone.com/p/10ya/
<alecu> nessita, the "generator already executing" ones? I did.
<alecu> nessita, I don't like fiddling with threads, but this namedpipes stuff is pushing us that way.
<ralsina> Ok, got school run in 20 minutes. Will do some non-windows-related stuff and will put a few more hours when I come back
<alecu> last night I started wondering again why we are not using dbus on windows, like kde for windows does.
<alecu> it *is* very green. But our txnamedpipes is green too.
<alecu> amazon rainforest green
<nessita> alecu: good questions, not sure we're in position of changing paths at this point :-(
<nessita> ralsina: what do you mean with non-windows-stuff? :-)
<nessita> alecu: any reason why you don't submit for merge the ussoc branch?
<ralsina> nessita: canonicaladmin, expenses, etc
<nessita> ralsina: ah. Any ETA on having the branch fixed?
<ralsina> nessita: well, I can't fix the problem alecu has because I don't have it :-( The things about comments and such are fixed already
<nessita> ralsina: what about the things I added as needs fixing, are those fixed as well?
<nessita> if so, I can start testing that on w7
<alecu> nessita, I don't like how it functions. I wanted to find out what's with the 50 seconds limit, or increase the timeout to +∞
<ralsina> nessita: let me check...
<alecu> nessita, but I guess I can push it like that.
<nessita> alecu: the branch looks reasonable
<nessita> alecu: and even if it's not the solution that makes thing work, it makes sense
<ralsina> nessita: had not seen it. Will reply right away
<nessita> ralsina: thanks>!
<ralsina> nessita: all checked except the test case (will write it after I come back from school) and the import organization (same timeframe)
<nessita> ralsina: thanks*2!
<jo-erlend> I've installed 11.04 but kept my home from 10.04. I can't use Ubuntu One. What do I do?
 * ralsina needs to read the diffs carefully before proposing. Tattoing that on my belly memento-style tonight.
<dobey> ubuntu_sso/qt/tests/show_gui.py:26:1: E302 expected 2 blank lines, found 1
<dobey> ubuntu_sso/qt/tests/show_gui.py:31:1: E302 expected 2 blank lines, found 1
<dobey> hmm
<ralsina> hmmmm u1lint ignores pylintrc on windows. That's kinda annoying.
<dobey> ignores?
<dobey> shouldn't
<dobey> though devtools might not be fully win32-happy with path strings, if you know what i mean
<ralsina> dobey: basically gives wildly different results than in Linux. I will take a look later.
<ralsina> dobey: since the compiled ui files are very much not to pylint's taste, and the ignore is set on the pylintrc, it floods me with a bazillion useless warnings.
<dobey> ralsina: what project is this? installer?
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<dobey> ralsina: does setting env USE_PYFLAKES=1 work better?
<ralsina> dobey: don't have pyflakes right now. Was going to try that eventually
<dobey> ralsina: ok, because i would rally like to get all our stuff to just use pyflakes, and switch that to the default, and drop pylint like a bad cup of mate
<ralsina> dobey: ha, ok, will make a few minutes to try that later today
<dobey> great
<nessita> dobey: what about using the tool that combines flakes and pep8? /me looks the name
<nessita> dobey: flake8
<nessita> isd uses it
<ralsina> ok, off to school
<thisfred> I have been using it  in emacs
<thisfred> works quite well
<nessita> thisfred: nice
<thisfred> I've replaced pep8 and pyflakes with this. Still running pylint as well
<dobey> nessita: i haven't looked at it at all
<nessita> dobey: apparently is very good
<thisfred> well, it's pyflakes + pep8, not much more than that :)
<thisfred> also it
<thisfred> s not in ubuntu yet
<nessita> alecu: is your syncdaemon generating logs under w7?
<alecu> nessita, let me point you at the right folder...
<nessita> alecu: I searched for 'syncdaemon.log' and no search results
<alecu> nessita, C:\Users\user7\AppData\Local\Temporary Internet Files\UbuntuOne\log
<alecu> (replace user7 with your username)
<nessita> right
<alecu> nessita, I think mandel got the xdg stuff confused, because it should be "Temp", not "Temporary Internet Files"
<nessita> alecu: probably. Even more, I don't have that path
<nessita> I don; t have the Temporary Internet Files dir
<alecu> nessita, you wont find it in the file explorer
<nessita> alecu: why not? I'm showing hiddens
<alecu> nessita, try changing to that folder manually in the prompt
<nessita> alecu: I see AppDara
<alecu> nessita, cd "C:\Users\user7\AppData\Local\Temporary Internet Files\UbuntuOne\log"
<nessita> ok
<nessita> alecu: you're right :-)
<alecu> nessita, it took me a looong time to find it :-(
<nessita> alecu: aggregator is trying to run on windows and is failing...
<nessita> thisfred: ^
<thisfred> ouch
<thisfred> Well the aggregator is not in platform, so I'd expect it to be running
<alecu> perhaps we'll need a "windows.py" module with empty methods or something like that.
<alecu> nessita, it looks like it's time for thisfred to setup the Windows VM as well ;-)
<thisfred> we do for the platform specific bits I thought'
<alecu> next in line: dobeeh!
<thisfred> nessita: what's the traceback?
<nessita> thisfred: trying to copy the damned log file to this side of the world :-D
<thisfred> ah kk :)
<nessita> I'm failing misserably
<dobey> can't pastebinit in the vm?
<nessita> aja!
<nessita> dobey: yes, but I need the whole log file to also report bazillions of errors from syncdaemon
<dobey> ah
<nessita> the best transport layer ever: gmail drafts :-D
<thisfred> heh
<dobey> if i disappear, it was the storm
<nessita> "is not me, is the storm" :-P
<dobey> oh i probably need to do a protocol release too :-/
<nessita> thisfred: https://pastebin.canonical.com/49022/, line 1000
<thisfred> nessita: on it
<nessita> thisfred: no rush, I would like you to indentify the issue and, please, an estimation of fixing time/effort
<thisfred> nessita: it looks like a bug I introduced with my latest branch should not be hard to fix
<dobey> ok, there aren't any more client branches coming in the next 30 minutes or so, are ther?
<nessita> dobey: I don't think so, at least on this end. alecu?
<ralsina> thisfred: that was the progressbar thingie for sure
<alecu> nessita, dobey: no branches coming this way either, go ahead.
<thisfred> yeah, not sure why it's failing yet, but when I do I suspect it'll be a one or two liner to fix
<dobey> whoot
<dobey> uh, it just got dark here really fast
<nessita> thisfred: well, if you can, would you please queue that to your next available slot (no need to interrupt what you're doing right now)?
<nessita> dobey: breatheeee
<dobey> i wonder if cthulu came up out of the chesapeake bay
<thisfred> dobey: uh oh. Not dark green is it?
<dobey> http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/360449/cthulhu#tag=Cthulhu
<thisfred> so it looks like some events work differently on windows? We're getting None from either bytes_written or deflated size. I'm putting in guards
<nessita> thisfred: please file a bug so we can fix the windows implementation
<thisfred> bug #801736
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 801736 in ubuntuone-client "Error when running tests on windows: TypeError: unsupported operand type(s) for +: 'int' and 'NoneType' (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/801736
<thisfred> ah, a bug for the None itself
<thisfred> kk
<dobey> The following files contain translations and are currently not in use. Please
<dobey> consider adding these to the POTFILES.in file, located in the po/ directory.
<dobey> tests/platform/linux/test_tools.py
<dobey> wtf
<dobey> hmm, intltool bug :(
<dobey> how did that even land
<thisfred> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/fix-progressbar-tests-on-windows should work around the issue, but more importantly, it will log when the None value is passed as an error level log entry, so it should give us some debugging hints. I'll change the bug to the underlying issue. When you're not busy (HAHA) please run the tests with that branch and see what happens.
<thisfred> Bug updated
<thisfred> bug #801736
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 801736 in ubuntuone-client "None reported as 'deflated_size' or 'n_bytes_written' (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/801736
<nessita> thisfred: :-)
<nessita> thisfred: you mean run the tests where? or you mean run the branch on w7?
<nessita> (I can do the second for sure)
<thisfred> nessita: yes, that
<nessita> ok, I will do that now
<thisfred> genial!
<nessita> lol
<fagan> joshuahoover: done
<fagan> not tested though so I presume that there are going to be mistakes
<joshuahoover> fagan: great! thank you!
<fagan> so ill give it a once over on monday morning
<fagan> but all of the pages are there and its pretty trivial to fix any problems
<joshuahoover> fagan: ok, on monday i'd like you to do the same for all our tutorial pages (minus the index page): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials
<fagan> joshuahoover: sure
<joshuahoover> fagan: you can put tutorials in the same branch if you want...just put them in their own folder (something clever like, "tutorials")
<fagan> joshuahoover: cool thats fine
<ralsina> fagan: did you at least test that the syntax is valid?
<ralsina> fagan: and BTW, it's 10 PM on a friday there, dude
<fagan> ralsina: nope and I know some of it isnt right so ill be doing the rst2html and fixing what ever is wrong
<ralsina> fagan: ok
<adorilson> dobey: hi
<fagan> ralsina: oh and its only 9:30 :D
<dobey> adorilson: hi
<ralsina> fagan: there are some tools that let you see the HTML live while you edit
<fagan> ralsina: oh thats interesting ill give it a google on monday
<ralsina> fagan: http://rst.ninjs.org/
<joshuahoover> ralsina: nice
<fagan> ralsina: nice ill use that to check then
<adorilson> dobey: can you see this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/632001/ ?
<dobey> adorilson: yes, you are missing those things
<dobey> adorilson: are you building from a tarball or from a checkout of trunk?
<adorilson> dobey: from trunk
<adorilson> dobey: following this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/RunClientFromTrunk
<dobey> adorilson: you need to install the devel packages for those things that are not found
<dobey> adorilson: you also need icontool
<fagan> EOW
<nessita> thisfred: a run this time will not generate any tracebacks for aggregator, but I also did not see any SYS_QUEUE_ADDED no REMOVED event
<nessita> brb
<thisfred> eh, you're saying the events no longer fire? That seems unlikely to have been caused by my changes, since I only touched event handlers. Anything in the logs?
<nessita> thisfred: nonono, I mean syncdaemon is not queueing up stuff
<nessita> which is very bad since there are tons of things to update
<nessita> thisfred: I'm pretty sure is other stuff, from volume manager or similar
<ralsina> nessita: sorry about the delay with the branch but bzr is telling me the branch diverged and I am trying to reconcile it
<nessita> ralsina: that sounds wei...
<nessita> ralsina: why don't you try pushing to a new location?
<ralsina> nessita: it is. There is nothing to pull, it's up to date, but doesn't let me push
<ralsina> nessita: I don't want to lose the comments on the merge
<ralsina> it's almost done
<nessita> ralsina: ok
<nessita> thisfred: ping
<thisfred> nessita: pong
<nessita> thisfred: I'm "reviewing" your changes, and I would like a function to unify the checking for a given variable value to be not none
<nessita> thisfred: before you propose for merge, can you please change that?
<thisfred> nessita: I don't really want to land this in trunk, actually
<thisfred> nessita: but if we can't find the underlying problem, yes I will
<nessita> thisfred: well, it makes sense to land it, I think those commands can have that value to be NOne
<nessita> facundobatista: ping
<nessita> thisfred: I'll ask facundobatista, he has been dealing with that for magicicada
<facundobatista> nessita, pong
<thisfred> nessita: ok, then I'll clean it up and propose
<thisfred> and then I also don't want to log the None values as errors :)
<facundobatista> nessita, what I can do with you?
<nessita> facundobatista: you resolved this for magicicada, can the download-started/finished, etc have the deflated_size to be None?
<facundobatista> *for* you, I mean
<nessita> facundobatista: anything you want
<thisfred> haha
<nessita> ah, sorry
<facundobatista> :)
<facundobatista> nessita, thisfred: yes it can
<ralsina> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_800359/+merge/65703 should be ready, unless I forgot to re-merge some change. If there are only cosmetic problems, could you set it to approved? I promise to fix them later.
<nessita> facundobatista: why? :-)
<nessita> facundobatista: same question for bytes_n_read/writen
<ralsina> nessita: later as in "before merging"
<facundobatista> thisfred, nessita: when download starts, the server informs the client the deflated size
<nessita> ralsina: sure!
<facundobatista> and then BYTES come
<thisfred> claro
<facundobatista> so, there's a small window of time when the download as an operation started, but the server still didn't inform the client the deflated size
<thisfred> ah, ok
<facundobatista> nessita, thisfred: for the upload this not happens, as the client is the one who knows the deflated size from beginning
<thisfred> that sort of breaks the idea of the progress bar as it stands now
<thisfred> So I need to fix that then
<thisfred> np, I know how to do it
<nessita> thisfred: you can assume that a download with deflated_size None is a download that has not started
<ralsina> cool. EOD for me then. Will work a bit more late tonight or maybe early tomorrow to make sure that branch is good for monday very early, and will try to have a control panel widget in by monday morning at .ar
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<thisfred> nessita: well we get the event from download started, but yeah ;)
<nessita> thisfred: I know... :-)
<nessita> thisfred: ok, you fix, I review (very likely to be next Monday)
<thisfred> The code will work with the fix (that I will now clean up)
<thisfred> I'll make a separate branch to make the progress bar not do weird (but non-breaking) things in this case
<nessita> thisfred: great
<thisfred> nessita: Since this is not a very interesting occurence, I don't think I will log it, which means we just have the if foo is not None left, so I don't think there's much room for refactoring there anymore
<nessita> thisfred: True
<dobey> AND ubuntuone-client 1.7.0 uploaded to ubuntu
<thisfred> dobey: I suggest you start drinking right away!
<dobey> i am certainly not going to sit at the computer any longer :)
<thisfred> today's suggestion: cucumber infused vodka + tonic
<thisfred> ice to taste
<dobey> i was thinking rum
<dobey> the good ole' black seal
<thisfred> or Malibu :P
<dobey> nah
<dobey> i could just go straight for the bourbon
<dobey> anyway, have a good weekend all!
<thisfred> you too!
<thisfred> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/fix-progressbar-tests-on-windows/+merge/65838 monday is fine
<thisfred> Have a good weekend all!
<nessita> thisfred: bye!
<adorilson> hi
<adorilson> anybody help with this errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/632056/ ?
<adorilson> I'm try U1 from trunk.
#ubuntuone 2011-06-25
 * spacebug- still have problems with ubuntuone. Uploads never finishes
<spacebug-> still only bigger files. Very strange
<spacebug-> and uploading from we works great
<spacebug-> web*
<duanedesign> spacebug-: rye said he was going to touch base wth the correct developers. This was testerdat.
<duanedesign> testerday*
<duanedesign> ugh
<duanedesign> yesterday
<duanedesign> spacebug-: i will make it a point to put your concerns at the tio of upu]
<spacebug-> ok tnx duanedesign
<hallyn> i'll probably end up in over my head, but here i go starting to read through some of the client docs in the hopes of getting a clumsy syncing daemon that can run on a server without x
<hallyn> if someone has already worked on that, pls do shout
<adorilson> dobey: hi
<adorilson> Finally, I have finished the ubuntuon-client. Now, I have to install ubuntu-sso
<pmatulis> hallyn: you want a clumsy syncing daemon?
<duanedesign> totally rad/7
<Mandrew> hiya
#ubuntuone 2011-06-26
<hallyn> pmatulis: yeah
<hallyn> pmatulis: for now i guess i'm ok just running it in a lightweight vnc.  But it doesn't seem like I should have to.  Tried under my own dbus session launched from python, but that wasn't enough :)
<tntc> yikes. my scrollback isn't long enough
<pmatulis> hallyn: install ubuntuone-client (ubuntuone-syncdaemon) and away you go?
<pmatulis> hallyn: actually, i'm not sure how to authenticate on a non-graphical system.  anyone?
<maskedmakrel> Hello.  ubuntuone is flooding my router somehow and disrupting my network.
<maskedmakrel> I tried uninstalling it under UNR 10.10 but it is still happening.
<maskedmakrel> I uninstalled under the software manager.
<maskedmakrel> Any suggestions as to how to get ubuntuone under control?
<maskedmakrel> Any suggestions as to how to get ubuntu one off of UNR 10.10 completely?
<maskedmakrel> Or do I just reinstall everything for the hundredth time...
<hallyn> all right, so now i'm becoming pretty sure tht it's ubuntuone that is making my laptop (natty with 8G) frequently hang.
<hallyn> in the past i had thought it was the video card, bc if i didn't log in (except remotely) it didn't hang.  But when I log in, it hangs within 24 hours
<hallyn> but i finally just started a vnc session to start ubuntu one to make the files sync, and it hung again last night
<hallyn> there's nothing interesting in the logs so i don't know how to report this
<hallyn> don't suppose it's possible to just rsync to ubuntu one?
#ubuntuone 2012-06-18
<roasted> hello!
<roasted> is there not a way to stay signed into U1 on android?
<roasted> I keep noticing when I take pictures, it doesn't auto upload them, only to open the app and it requires me to log in... again...
<karni> roasted: hi
<karni> roasted: I'd be glad to help. We've had a few folks report this problem, and I have no understanding whatsoever where it comes from :<
<karni> roasted: Could you tell me what OS are you running? stock/mod and version
<karni> roasted: The problem usually ocurred when the app was not installed on primary storage (long story short), so we disabled app2sd, as it was AccountManager limitation.
<karni> roasted: It can also be related to time settings. Please make sure your time zone and date and time settings are set correctly (usually automatic settings are good choice.)
<karni> roasted: If none of this helps, please poke me whenever you can (Whenever I'm online), I would love to fix this problem, thanks :)
<roasted> karni, I'm running CM7 2.3.5 on an LG Optimus T. U1 is updated (recently installed, in fact). Date/time are looking good.
 * karni scratches on the head
<karni> roasted: k, I'll include a fix, that is time related (OAuth services are time sensitive), I hope it'll help. I'll push the update in ~30min. If 1.2.1 doesn't help, please come by and complain to me, okey :)?
<roasted> oh wow, so I should see a U1 update shortly?
<karni> roasted: yes
<roasted> karni, oh dang, hang on a second.
<roasted> I only now noticed you mentioned apps2sd.
<karni> roasted: yes?
<roasted> I'm running U1 with link2sd on an SD card
<roasted> symlinked or whatever
<karni> HA!
<karni> roasted: I LOVE you dude xD
<roasted> It's the only way I could install more than 5 apps on this poor excuse for an Android phone
<karni> roasted: God damn this is the problem.
<karni> I see.
<karni> roasted: So, I can tell you right away.. the fix won't work :/ ehhh
<karni> roasted: Let me explain. I've got bad news and good news.
<roasted> Perhaps I'll unlink U1 and see what happens.
<roasted> I mean everything else is linked...
<karni> roasted: Bad news - each time you unmount that storage where U1 is, the account is removed from AccountManager.
<roasted> I typically keep only specific apps unlinked, such as keyboards, ADW launcher, etc. Things like that make more sense to keep on the onboard storage.
<karni> roasted: next time - what you could do, is if it tells you please log in -
<roasted> well, I never unmount it...
<karni> roasted: could you go to AccountManager and check if the account is still there?
<karni> roasted: This would *really* help. I think the Ubuntu One account will be gone.
<karni> roasted: The problem with app2sd was that each time you unmounted storage / rebooted phone, U1 account is deleted (by AccountManager)
<karni> this sucks, because you have to log in again.
<karni> roasted: have you rebooted your phone lately?
<roasted> Well, my phone is bipolar, and sometimes spontaneously shuts off.
<roasted> So, if by reboot you mean, it was off and I turned it on, yes, yesterday.
<karni> roasted: aha, that's it :<
<karni> yes
<roasted> Would it be "fixed" if I unlinked U1?
<roasted> and put it on internal storage?
<karni> roasted: This account removal is "AccountManager by design"
<karni> roasted: yes, that would fix it
<karni> roasted: (nothing personal, just asking) If you left a comment on Google Play (we've had a few pepz with the same problem), consider updating it. It's not something we can fix on our end :(
<roasted> I guess I was a lucky sucker who bought a phone with a ridiculous 200MB or whatever of app storage.
<karni> roasted: Oh man :(
<roasted> Nah I hadn't left a comment.
<roasted> I just installed U1 on it recently.
<karni> Maybe I could add a workaround switch, that could hold the token in app preferences.
<roasted> Nah, if that's all it is, then it's a done deal.
<karni> roasted: If it's not much work, I might look at that ↑ in the following weeks. Can't give a date, though.
<karni> Great
<roasted> After all the need for link2sd type of setups is becoming less apparent as newer phones have more storage.
<karni> roasted: If it still fails, make sure to come and complain :)
<karni> That is correct.
<roasted> I was just cheap and wanted a low end android and realized, oh hi, 5 apps and your phone is continually being flagged as low on storage.
<roasted> Ridiculous.
<roasted> link2sd saved this phone's life. I would have dropped it asap. :P
<roasted> But I have nearly every app linked... so I'm sitting with ~70MB free, whcih is above average for me. (sad, isn't it?)
<karni> I see. Well, not fun certainly :(
<roasted> Maybe if the Ubuntu/Android thing kicks in I'll upgrade. :P
<roasted> be nice to have a setup like that :P
<karni> :)
<roasted> hm
<roasted> would this issue be dalvik cache related?
<roasted> link2sd says that's the only thing U1 related that's linked
<roasted> unless its somehow due to the apps2sd thing under the settings menu
<karni> roasted: it is AccountManager. it's a system wide component that apps use to store credentials/authentication keys
<karni> we keep our OAuth token there, it's about sharing and safety
<roasted> I see. Good deal.
<roasted> Well it's all unlinked now, from link2sd and apps2sd
<roasted> we'll see how it goes :P
<karni> roasted: thanks :)
<roasted> karni, appreciate the insight!
<karni> roasted: I'm happy I know what link2sd is. This is why I have stock Android on my phone. If something breaks, I *may* have a suspicion it's the ROM. Otherwise I'd also be running CM, although with 16GB on GN no need for link2sd :)
<roasted> karni, I hear ya. I'm trying hard not to upgrade...
<roasted> Mostly because I have to fix up a bathroom here at the house before I even consider getting a new tech toy I don't truthfully *need*
<karni> roasted: Heheh
<karni> Pushed out 1.2.1. Maintanance update.
 * karni Night all, take care roasted o/
<roasted> take it easy!
<mandel> morning all!
<mandel> ok, time for a reboot due to updates
<JamesTait> Morning all! :)
<rye> erm guys, we have python-django-openid-auth (our package) and python-django-auth-openid which conflict with each other
<Chipaca> rye: yes
<Chipaca> rye: they're both the same thing, pretty much
<rye> Chipaca: and they both install the same files and one of these (our) is at 0.2 version and another is 0.3-2
<gatox> good morniing.... mandel !!  jeje you are the only one around :P
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, how are you?
<mandel> gatox, fine, I fixed a bug in the nightlies we added when doing the refactoring :(
<gatox> mandel, oops....
<gatox> mandel, i saw you take a lot of food pictures during the weekend :P
<mandel> gatox, I ow you a number of reviews, can you fix the first mac-fsevents branch followign alecus comment, then I'll move from there :)
<mandel> gatox, a couple, some of them are even nice :)
<gatox> mandel, yes! on it!
<rye> mandel: is com.ubuntuone.Authentication gone?
<mandel> rye, no idea, may have been deprecated, does it start?
<mandel> rye, as it, show in d-feet
<rye> ERROR:dbus.proxies:Introspect error on com.ubuntuone.Authentication:/: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name com.ubuntuone.Authentication was not provided by any .service files
<mandel> rye, hmm I wonder, lets grep sso to see if it is there..
<mandel> rye, I mean u1-client
<mandel> rye, seems not to be there but I don't know when it was removed.. com.ubuntuone.CredentialsManagement is there
<gatox> mandel, do you know if we are using skipIfNotOS anywhere? i can't find it
<mandel> gatox, the decorator? you cannot find it?
<gatox> mandel, yes..... i can't find it where is being used
<mandel> gatox, it is declared here: ubuntuone/devtools/testcases/__init__.py
<mandel> gatox, it could be that we don't use it in u1-client, why?
<gatox> mandel, yes, that i found it
<gatox> not in u1-client, or u1-cp or u1-sso
<gatox> mandel, just wanted to see if i can say SkipItNotOS("linux")...... but it seems i need to say linux2
<mandel> gatox, yes, you need to say linux2..
<mandel> gatox, do this better skipIfOS(('win32', 'darwin'), 'I just ahte anything but linux')
<mandel> gatox, but spell hate correctly ;)
<gatox> mandel, yes.... i can do that too.... and i prefer it.... thx
<mandel> gatox, np
<roasted> Am I correct with understanding that there's no document viewer as part of U1?
<roasted> I'm noticing I have to download the picture in order to see what it is... for example...
<mandel> gatox, may I have a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/add-fsevent-tests
<mandel> roasted, is that for the web of the desktop client?
<gatox> mandel, yep.... in a couple of mins
<mandel> gatox, thx!
<gatox> mandel, ok..... i have to be sure that the change of the decorator doesn't break anything..... so i'm going to run the tests for that branch in win/linux/darwin....... is going to take a while..... in the meantime i'm going to review your branch
<roasted> mandel: either...
<mandel> roasted, well, the client is not meant to be that smart, it syncs the files for you to use.. and if you think about it, if you need a viewer to see the doc, you already downloaded it so there is no gain, right?
<mandel> roasted, on the other hand, in the web.. yes you should not need to download an img to view it, seems stupid to me.. I wonder who might not about this, rye? JamesTait ?
<roasted> mandel: I hate to compare, but given the conversation, I will... I use U1 to back up the pictures on my phone so I can easily view them. I ran into an issue where an image failed to upload, so I wanted to see which one I missed.
<roasted> mandel: I ended up downloading a series of images before I gave up and installed Dropbox on my phone.
<roasted> I know you say that viewing it is essentially the same thing as downloading it, but viewing it requires 1 click where it appears on the screen.
<mandel> roasted, there is not problem (at least for me) to compare :)
 * JamesTait reads scrollback
<roasted> downloading it has to close down U1, go int he app drawer, open gallery, and find the downloaded picture
<roasted> aka, not a solution
<mandel> roasted, so, the exat device in which you wanted a preview is on your phone, is that right?
<mandel> roasted, sorry to ask, but we know support android, ios, windows, linux and mac in the near future so I want to get the details right :)
<roasted> mandel: I'm referencing my android phone, yes.
<roasted> I know downloading vs "caching" an image to view is essentially the same thing, but at the same token, it's not.
<mandel> roasted, ok, perfect, the person that can do something about android is karni
<roasted> ah yes, he helped me yesterday with a separate issue
<roasted> :P
<mandel> roasted, I could do something if ti was related to the 'desktop' versions of the software :)
<JamesTait> roasted: So for the Android use case, karni is your man.
<roasted> mandel: well, isn't U1 the same on the web?
<roasted> hang on let me try it
<roasted> I thought I remember it doing the same thing
<mandel> roasted, that is out of my scope, as in, my head is too small to know of the bits :)
<JamesTait> roasted: For web, I think there might even be a bug already open about this.
<roasted> yep, same deal
<roasted> I click a picture, it downloads
<roasted> sigh...
<mandel> roasted, yeah, that on the web is ugly..
<mandel> JamesTait, any idea of the bug number?
<JamesTait> mandel: Just checking.
<roasted> I quite like the interface, to be honest.
<JamesTait> I don't think it was specific to images though.
<roasted> But downloading a file to simply view it is so ass backwards.
<mandel> JamesTait, I think at some point we should  have a wiki like..  If you can deal with code monkeys poke this people depending on the client: and then a list with code monkeys :)
<mandel> JamesTait, plus the, always ask rye first hehehe
<mandel> roasted, yes yes, I think we all agree on that one
<JamesTait> Hm, can't seem to find it now, but I'm sure this has come up before.
<mandel> ok, I have to feed the brain aka I'm off to have lunch :)
 * mandel lunch
<JamesTait> Firefox, for me, attempts to open it in a new tab (JPG and MP3), then closes the tab and prompts for an app.
<JamesTait> roasted: Are you comfortable filing a bug for this? It's certainly something that could be improved.
<JamesTait> If it turns out there already is a bug open, we can always mark it as a duplicate.
<rye> mandel: you guys.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1047158/
<ralsina> good morning!
<rye> 4 generations of authentication methods
<mandel> rye, wow! that is terrible!
<mandel> rye, did we write that?
<mandel> rye, as in, is in the code?
<rye> mandel: no, that's what I am using to get lucid...precise/nightlies working with my support scripts
<rye> mandel: lucid..precise
<mandel> rye, ok, lets move dbus_service to linux
<mandel> rye, add that as a bug I'll make sure it is get fixed by today
<mandel> rye, is horrible, idiotic and we broke an API which should not happen
<karni> roasted: well have this as soon as server side is ready. we are looking into it.
<rye> mandel: well, what was the reason behind moving it under separate dbus_service ?
<JamesTait> For example, clicking an MP3 file in the web UI could open the web music streaming functionality: http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/2011/12/15/happy-holidays-celebrate-with-web-music-streaming/
<mandel> rye, was though to be a better name in a diff branch
<mandel> rye, having said that.. we should be able to allow you to import without stating that is linux
<rye> mandel: the API - CredentialsManagement of SSO has not changed - i am using a low-level api
<mandel> rye, and if you import it in windows (that is the dbus paths) we should raise an import error syaing, nah on windows/darwin
<mandel> rye, everything that can be imported is an API ;)
 * JamesTait -> Lunch
<mandel> rye, so, yes, file a bug I'll take care of it today
<rye> CredentialsManagement moved?
<roasted> karni: good to know! I want to stick with U1 because I'm a big fan of it but the lack of viewing on the fly is a bit of a hindrance.
<rye> wait, i don't understand all the implications so far
<karni> roasted: stay tuned
<mandel> rye, no credentialsmanagement is not moved, actually yu should be able to import it without stating the platform
<mandel> rye, let me go for lunch look at how you use the code and decide, ok?
<mandel> rye, I don't think well with a noise stomach.. (if we where in an office I'd drag you to the canteen/kitchen :D )
<gatox> mandel, +1 to your branch
<dobey> hmm
<roasted> karni: is this going to be those "hang on for 10 minutes while I whip up a magical solution" type of scenarios? Or shall I "stay tuned" in the following weeks? :P
<karni> roasted: The latter. Sadly, it's more dependant on the server. Although I wish I could whip it up :)
<roasted> karni: haha, all good. At least when my phone reboots I'm still signed in to U1. :P
<karni> roasted: ha! :)
<gatox> mandel,  this is ready: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin-fsevents-1/+merge/110382
<dobey> mandel: can you fix your fix-tcp-activation branch please? looks like there were lots of lint errors
<karni> roasted: I'm glad we talked this last night (at least night at my place), knowing about link2sd is crucial on support side.
<roasted> Yeah, I hear ya. I'm sure the link2sd conversations will begin to diminish even more and more as time passes and people upgrade to phones that don't have piss poor excuses for storage space.
<alecu> Hello, all
<dobey> hola alecu
<roasted> karni: just to make sure, U1 on my laptop is more of a 1 way sync, right? I can't just put a file in the U1 folder in Nautilus and expect it to sync upwards -no?
<karni> roasted: If you put a file in U1 folder on your laptop, it will upload to all _PC's/machines_ connected to U1
<karni> roasted: mobile clients (Android/iOS) are sort of "on demand"
<karni> roasted: U1 syncs files between your computers, so that when you create/change/delete a file on one computer, it will sync that state to other computers connected to U1.
<roasted> Oh, oh wow.
<roasted> I wasn't aware it was that... nice.
<gatox> alecu, hi
<gatox> alecu, i updated my branch
<roasted> I thought it was more of a 1 way street/manual push type of thing
<ralsina> gatox, alecu, mandel, dobey: if anyone needs a review, I have half an hour to kill
<dobey> i hope you're not using an extremely inefficient instrument for that
<alecu> gatox: great, I'll take a look
<gatox> alecu, thx
<alecu> ralsina, all: I'm feeling all righty, but I've got an old dog's cough that's been lasting over a week. So I'll be going to check with some doctor in an hour or so.
<alecu> mandel: thanks for the review. Regarding the "author and email" comment line, since these are branches for the stable trees, I think those comments should still be there.
<ralsina> alecu: take care
<ralsina> dobey: very inefficient, it kills half an hour in half an hour.
<ralsina> dobey: in average, it takes 78 years or so to kill a person.
<dobey> life is a very inefficient means of killing
<gatox> dobey, really philosophical of you :P
<dobey> oh wow. xubuntu's new theme is like a direct copy of OSX
<gatox> dobey, jaaaaaaaa you think?
<dobey> i guess OSX is the new CDE
<dobey> just needs a giant printer sitting on the dock
 * mandel back
<mandel> alecu, sure, then approve them :)
<mandel> alecu, uh, just read you are broken, I'll approve if you didn't
<mandel> ralsina, if you are free, 1-1?
<ralsina> mandel: in 3'
<mandel> ralsina, great, I'll me in mumble waiting
<mandel> ralsina, right now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1047158/
<dobey> mandel or ralsina: trivial branch to review: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/u1sync/fix-api-break/+merge/110827
<mandel> dobey, on it!
<ralsina> dobey: sure
<ralsina> u1sync?
<ralsina> are we still shipping that?
<dobey> no
<dobey> it's only in bzr
<dobey> but the security fix last week broke api
<ralsina> ok
<ralsina> dobey: you have +2
<ralsina> also, tarmac is not finding u1trial, which is a new one
<dobey> which tarmac?
<ralsina> dobey: u1sync, it seems
<dobey> weird, i didn't see the jenkins irc notice
<ralsina> dobey: I just got the email
<dobey> ah, i guess u1sync probably shouldn't be landing on lucid
<dobey> or it shouldn't use u1trial
 * dobey makes it use plain trial/pyflakes
<dobey> it has horrible coverage anyway
<mmcc> hi folks, catchin' up...
<gatox> mmcc, hi
<briancurtin> hi team, i'm here. sorry for the late start.
<dobey> wtf gtk
<ralsina> hello briancurtin
<briancurtin> hi ralsina
<ralsina> briancurtin: I saw at what time you uploaded the binaries, so don't worry about the late start :-
<briancurtin> hopefully it's a quicker process this time to get them back and then get the installer signed :)
<ralsina> team, standup!
<ralsina> in .2 minutes!
<mandel> me
<briancurtin> me
<thisfred> me
<dobey> meh
<mmcc> me
<ralsina> me
<mandel> alecu is out, right?
<ralsina> mandel: probably still at the doctor's
<ralsina> gatox: standup!
<gatox> me
<ralsina> ok, mandel go
<mandel> DONE: bug 110792 and bug 1014094. Reviews, reviews. Got sd to start on mac os x and get events from fs I'm blocked looking at an sso error.
<mandel> TODO: find sso bug and fix it. Reviews, take a look at fsevents daemon branches.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> briancurtin, please
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 110792 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Beyond The Red Line" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/110792
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1014094 in Ubuntu One Client "ubuntuone-login crashed with ImportError in __main__: No module named linux" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1014094
<briancurtin> DONE: in my constant battle with dependencies/buildout, i figured out the py2exe problem and got binaries sent off to be signed
<briancurtin> TODO: follow up whenever signed binaries are available and create the signed installer and upgrade the rest of the files and links
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: no
<briancurtin> NOTE: i may or may not have a PSF board meeting/call this morning, but it looks like a few people are trying to move it
<briancurtin> NEXT: thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: Bug #1006882 Bug #1006889  TODO: Bug #1006872 BLOCKED: no NEXT: dobeyh
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1006882 in U1DB "sync_exchange should include txid on each doc" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006882
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1006889 in U1DB "api for validating transaction_id of target_replica" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006889
<dobey> λ DONE: reviews, more 3.99.0 release work
<dobey> λ TODO: finish releases/uploads, triage, tarmac tweakery
<dobey> λ BLCK: New gtk+ in quantal broke some sso tests.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1006872 in U1DB "sync_exchange should transmit the txid it thinks the target was at" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006872
<dobey> mmcc
<mmcc>  DONE: controlpanel bugs
<mmcc>  TODO: awaken controlpanel
<mmcc> BLOCK: none
<mmcc>  NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: calls, reviews, askubuntu, canonicaladmin, talked with people, etc. TODO: tech leads call, reviews, find a bug to have fun with. BLOCKED: no, NEXT gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Reviews, propose the 4 branches (split the big one), start working on fsevents remaining features.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with fsevents remaining features.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<ralsina> Comments anyone?
<gatox> noop
<ralsina> EOM then
<mandel> gatox, ralsina, can you refresh my memory? do you remember what should happen in u1-client when sso emits a CredentialsNotFound signal?
<ralsina> mandel: it should switch to the wizard's "signin/signup" page
<dobey> i just ♥ API stability guarantees, that aren't actually guaranteed
<mandel> ralsina, well, that is the bit that is not working atm, everything else works (which is just getting the events in sd :( )
<ralsina> mandel: not working on mac you mean?
<ralsina> mandel: wait, in u1-client?
<ralsina> mandel: I don't think it needs to do anything besides disconnecting fromt the server and switching to no user status
<ralsina> mandel: unless I am misunderstanding you
<mandel> ralsina, yes, that is what it is doings, jus runs with no user
<mandel> ralsina, I though u1-client would request the creds, doesn't it?
<ralsina> mandel: nope
<mandel> ralsina, no? oh well
<ralsina> mandel: but if you could start u1cp, it would :-)
<mandel> ralsina, ok, I'll set my creds and see what is going on :)
<gatox> mandel, remember that my branches are ready for review.......
<gatox> mandel, today is your review day.... so i have the right to annoying you
<gatox> :P
<mandel> gatox, yes you do, but did you update the branch following alecus comment and told me?  ;)
<gatox> mandel, yes.... while you were having lunch
<gatox> <gatox> mandel,  this is ready: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin-fsevents-1/+merge/110382
<gatox> mandel, and i gave the +1 to your branch
<mandel> gatox, I missed it :)
<gatox> mandel, forgot to set it globally approve
<mandel> gatox, looking in a sec
<gatox> done
<mandel> gatox, mmcc, in sso I'm getting a 'There was a problem trying to setup the page' yet this used to work, right?
<gatox> mandel, yes, it used to work
<gatox> mandel, let me try here
<mmcc> hrm. mandel, what error are you seeing ?
<mandel> mmcc, backend is None
<mmcc> that is not familiar. you're doing '--login_only'?
<mandel> mmcc, gatox, found the reason I was trying to use the sso lib in the site-pacakages dir and not in the sso path, means that the find bin is not working, not too hard to fix :)
<gatox> :P
<gatox> mandel, yes.... is working here from sources
<mmcc> mandel: can you explain a bit more? which site packages dir?
<mmcc> mandel: from the .app package? or did you have it installed somewhere?
<mandel> mmcc, did a python setup.py install on the sso project which installed the lib and therefore it cannot find the bin
<mandel> mmcc, my fault
<mmcc> ah, ok.
<mmcc> if only these stupid computers would just know what we *wanted*
<ralsina> mmcc: they know. They are reusing.
<ralsina> refusing*
<mmcc> ralsina: you're thinking of cats
<gatox> ok..... lunch for me..... brb
<ralsina> mmcc: there is a reason why OSX versions are named after cats. It's all genetics.
 * ralsina looks forward to OS X 10.8 "boots" and 10.9 "fluffy"
<mmcc> ralsina: hah. 10.10 "reboots"
<dobey> ralsina: because Steve Jobs is the old guy living in the overgrown wastes of Washington D.C. in Logan's Run?
<ralsina> dobey: OMFG, I have forgotten Logan's Run
<ralsina> dobey: or you mean the series?
<dobey> the movie
<ralsina> in that case, looks like I have forgotten about that bit
<dobey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QlJSqpBjiE
<ralsina> Logan's Run came out when I was 5 after all
<dobey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sax6J8n1AiE is much better even
<ralsina> dobey: what's that captured with? A barbiecam filming a super8 show filmed off a TV?
<dobey> stupid people recording videos of televisions with a camera
<dobey> apparently
<mmcc> briancurtin: when you have a sec, could you reevaluate your 'needs fixing' on https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setup-mac/+merge/110155  -- I fixed the style issues...
<briancurtin> mmcc: will do
<mmcc> thanks
<mandel> ralsina, what needs to be setup to see all the logs from u1-client in the stdout?
<ralsina> U1_DEBUG=True
<ralsina> mandel: and passing --debug to syncdaemon
<mandel> ralsina, ok, thx!
<greg-g> pfibiger: heya!
<greg-g> pfibiger: so, yeah, I don't have high hopes, but I think this is a semi-accurate description of what happened: http://paste.mitechie.com/show/699/
<pfibiger> greg-g: so it sounds like it wasn't u1 doing anything wrong, it was a dying ssd having files disappearing, and then u1 saying "hey, deleted files. let's propagate that delete." is that fair?
<pfibiger> rye: can you give greg-g a hand? he's lost some critical files in u1, and i think we might be able to restore the previous revs for him
<greg-g> pfibiger: yeah, fair.
<greg-g> pfibiger: totally a crappy situation that isn't anyone's fault except mine for not having a real offline backup :/
<pfibiger> greg-g: it just helps us figure where we need to start looking for the files :) ...which email address is hooked to the account?
<greg-g> greg@grossmeier.net
<rye> greg-g: ok, let me have a look
<greg-g> rye: thanks man
<greg-g> (I assume, you may in fact be a woman, who am I to know? ;) )
<dobey> mandel: actually you'll have to hold off on your fix-tcp-activation branch landing, as a gtk+ update broke sso tests on quantal.
<rye> greg-g: I'm Roman Yepishev, [rye], so, what's the location of the files, ~/Ubuntu One/ ?
<mandel> dobey, ok, let me know when is ok to merge
<greg-g> rye: ~Ubuntu One/Grad_School/*
<mandel> ralsina, gatox_lunch, mmcc, I've reach the point in which syncdaemon does work but local rescan is never executed.. which means nothing is really done, I'll look closer at the issue
<dobey> mandel: i will. you still have to fix all the lint errors though :)
<rye> ok
<greg-g> rye: the folders are all there, just not the files, which is why I am blaming the dead SSD
<mandel> dobey, oh, I forgot about those..
<ralsina> mandel: whoohoo
<ralsina> mandel: breaking further in the road is better, so you get the whoohoo anyway
<mmcc> nice mandel!
<rye> greg-g: i am running a recovery task. This is suspicious though
<dobey> gah, u1sync
<greg-g> :( suspicious doesn't sound good
<dobey> i'll deal with you later
<mandel> ralsina, mmcc, gatox_lunch, in case you care: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1047567/
<dobey> ok, i need to get lunch. bbiab
<ralsina> mandel: that looks strngely familiar
<ralsina> mandel: also, it looks like you arepretty close to having it running, if it got that far
<mandel> ralsina, yes it does, it got me a little uneasy because it turns out that TextEdit defaults file format is a dir, weird yet the events are right
<mmcc> mandel, an .rtfd? so the events should show a dir, right?
<mandel> mmcc, yes they do, I had no idea it was a dir and was really worried I screwed things up!
<mmcc> hmm, weird. unless you pasted an img, it should be just an .rtf, one file. maybe it's different on 10.7
<mandel> mmcc, is a dir with a TEXT file in, well the good news is that it works
<mmcc> mandel: is it a .rtf that's a dir? or an .rtfd? if .rtf is showing up as a dir, that's strange to me
<mandel> mmcc, .rtfd
<mmcc> ok cool
<mmcc> hey, I'm a little stuck here in a soup of twisted/pyqt/qt - been looking at function traces of controlpanel, but nothing's jumping out... starting up, it gets past talking to SSO client to check for credentials, and we call on_credentials_not_found in controlpanel/gui/qt/controlpanel.py, which should set the current Widget to the wizard, and turn off the overlay, showing the wizard. those functions all get called but have no effect -
<mmcc> the UI hangs on one frame of the overlay, and we just get a trace of QTimerEvents forever after, with no effect.
<mmcc> I'm feeling my lack of twisted & QT knowledge here :\
<ralsina> mmcc: the QTimerEvents may be because of the overlay animation
<ralsina> mmcc: is it animated?
<ralsina> mmcc: also, pastebin of backtraces much appreciated :-)
<mmcc> ralsina: yes the timer events are for the overlay. no, it's not animating.
<mmcc> ralsina: no backtraces, but I'll paste my function trace. using sys.settrace, so the format might not be familiar
<ralsina> mmcc: it's ok, just want something to look at :-)
<mmcc> https://pastebin.canonical.com/68371/
<ralsina> briancurtin: we have signatures! :-)
<briancurtin> YES
<mandel> dobey, I'm getting the following paste.ubuntu.com/1047624 any idea?
<mmcc> back, had to step away for a sec
<mmcc> on that trace, I filter out calls to/from the logging package to make it shorter
<dobey> mandel: you should preceed your links with protocol and :// :)
<dobey> mandel: and you have an old storage-protocol
<mandel> dobey, and how will I trick you to go to lemonparty.org? :)
<mandel> dobey, superb, thx!
<mandel> dobey, oh, DO NOT VISIT THAT LINK
<dobey> mandel: i'm lazy, not illiterate
<mandel> ralsina, mmcc, gatox, the reason why I was not moving in sd is because set_application_name was raising and exception, I've set it up to do nothing so we can move foward :)
<mandel> dobey, lol
<mmcc> and the lines saying 'event' are from loadingoverlay.py's timerEvent(). the settrace function tracing only starts at the beginning of on_credentials_not_found, so that's why the trace isn't as verbose at the beginning
<mmcc> mandel, that is the correct implementation. we're not setting the app name programmatically on osx anyway
<ralsina> mmcc: what is in your ubuntuone-control-panel/ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/controlpanel.py:135 ???
<mandel> mmcc, the exception was crashing the daemon but the reactor kept running :(
<ralsina> mmcc: because for me that's a harmless call to a function that parses storage sizes :-)
<mmcc> ralsina: the line numbers are off because I have a bunch of debug crap (the settrace function) at the beginning :(
<ralsina> ohhhh
<mmcc> 135 is self.ui.wizard.restart() inside on_credentials_not_found for me
<ralsina> mmcc: ok, then I assume the problem is caused by the threads that calculate folder usage for the wizard
<mmcc> oRLY
<ralsina> mmcc: which you should be able to test by... runnig the tests for them, which are there somewhere
<ralsina> and now really, I need to have lunch
<mmcc> hrm, but all the tests pass :<
<ralsina> mmcc: could be a race condition, that code is fragile
<mmcc> ok I will let you eat, I have my clue
<gatox> mmcc, are you having problems trying to execute u1-cp?
<mandel> rye, which is the correct info to pass to sd from the keyring as the oauth?
<mandel> rye, comsumer_key:consumer_secret?
<mmcc> gatox: yeah, see above. it doesn't manage to show the setup wizard...
<ralsina> mmcc: hope it's a good one, but it's the only thing involving threads there
<rye> mandel: a:b:c:d or c:d where a- consumer key, b-consumer secret, c-token, d- token secret
<mandel> rye, thx
<gatox> mmcc, if i try to execute it here i'm going to see the same, or do i need something?
<mmcc> gatox, I think trunk should get this far, checking
<mmcc> gatox: yes, my local changes are only debug, so if you start controlpanel with U1_DEBUG you should see it getting the credentials, then just hanging... and the UI should be frozen on the first dot of the overlay
<gatox> mmcc, can you show me how are you running it..... i'm having some problems with the pythonpath
<mmcc> gatox, yeah - U1_DEBUG=1 PYTHONPATH=.:../ubuntuone-client:../ubuntu-sso-client python ./bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-qt
<mmcc> from ubuntuone-control-panel/
<gatox> mmcc, do you add something from PySide??
<gatox> did you....
<briancurtin> ralsina: installer uploaded for signing
<gatox> mmcc, i'm seeing an error that says that can not import PySide.QtCore
<mmcc> gatox: no I haven't done anything with PySide.
<gatox> mmcc, it was a problem with the path.... already fix it..... weird
<gatox> mmcc, so...... i see the loading overlay getting stuck.... but nothing else.... should be any particular traceback?
<mmcc> gatox: no, no traceback. if there was a traceback, I'd be happier :)
 * briancurtin lunch
<gatox> mmcc, ok, i can debug this for a while if you want, i've fought with something similar symptons  in the past
<dobey> oh wow. this case is awesome
<mandel> all, I'm off to walk the dog, gatox I'll get all your reviews ready during my dinner :)
<gatox> mandel, do it tomorrow!
<gatox> but early tomorrow
<gatox> jeje
 * mmcc was offline for 10 minutes and didn't notice...
<gatox> mmcc, oops.... i ask: i can debug this for a while if you want, i've fought with something similar symptons  in the past
<mmcc> gatox: I replied to that, did it get lost?
<gatox> mmcc, never receive the reply
<mmcc> gatox ah, ok - I said "sure, I wouldn't mind the help. I'll keep looking too, so let me know when you learn any clues"
<gatox> mmcc, great
<mmcc> gatox: and "I don't think it's the folder size calculation threads as ralsina suggested, they don't seem to get launched until the folders tab is shown."
<gatox> mmcc, i'll let you know as soon as i find anything :D
<briancurtin> mmcc: approved setup-mac
<mmcc> briancurtin: great, thanks. btw, I wonder if it's worth thinking about factoring out common things between the two platforms' setups, like copying in the certificates? It'd be nice to not have to worry about that kind of thing getting out of sync.
<briancurtin> mmcc: sounds good to me, similar to how we already break up platform imports elsewhere. setup.py is the main one, then setup-mac and setup-win do special stuff
<briancurtin> or something like that
<mmcc> yeah, that'd work. I was thinking more like having a 'common.py' or something that both import, and common has things like copy_datafiles(dest) ... but I don't have a good reason. seemed like the minimum change?
<ralsina> mandel: what? Is syncdaemon on mac working (just read your tweet)
<mmcc> gatox: any clues yet on this controlpanel UI problem? I'm learning plenty, but nothing immediately useful yet...
<gatox> mmcc, not yet
<mmcc> ralsina: fyi, gatox offered to poke around on this - and I don't think it's the threads in the folder size calc code, we're dying before they'd get launched
<ralsina> mmcc: ack
<ralsina> mmcc: just guessed that because of posixpath and threads being involved
<alecu> guys & gals: I'm taking the rest of the day off... But first, if anybody needs me to finish any review, it's time to let me know.
<alecu> I know gatox did.
<gatox> alecu, i have a couple :P
<gatox> alecu, are you ok?
<mmcc> ralsina: ah, ok - my bad. I can explain that. that's called from the logging code, which I've filtered out very crudely by saying "if "/logging/" in func_name".... so once it gets deeper into posixpath stuff, the filter doesn't work
<ralsina> ohhhhhhh ok
<mmcc> sorry about that
<alecu> gatox: send them my way!
<alecu> gatox: I'm feeling fine, just with an ugly cough since last week.
<gatox> i'm pretty tired too...... but...... i had a busy weekend :P
<gatox> alecu, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin-fsevents-1  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin-fsevents-2  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin-fsevents-3  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin-fsevents-4
<gatox> torture was the name of my weekend jeje
 * gatox likes to complain
<ralsina> alecu: in case you missed it, mandel claims to have syncdaemon running on mac after he fixes one bug
<alecu> pic or it didn't happen!
<ralsina> alecu: I am not believing yet ;-)
<ralsina> but apparently bug #1014752 is the last one before it "works"
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1014752 in Ubuntu One FsEvents daemon "An error occur when a path is added twice" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1014752
<alecu> gatox: ping
<alecu> gatox: I'm reviewing the -1 branch
<alecu> gatox: and I'm trying to understand why your branch skips some of the tests
<alecu> gatox, like for instance: test_commit_middle_events
 * gatox checking
<gatox> alecu, grrrr.... it shouldn't, that was a consequence of changing skip_if_win to skip_it_not_linux
<gatox> alecu, i think that we need to have both to avoid this
<alecu> gatox: right. Furthermore, I think we should have two different decorators for darwin: one for your implementation, and one for mandel's
 * mmcc has a late lunch
<gatox> alecu, so......  i need to revert the last changes to have skip_if_not_linux.... and leave it as before?
<ralsina> school run, brb
<alecu> gatox: probably. But that's as deep as my knowledge of the matter goes.
<gatox> alecu, yes...... i'm pretty sure that we need to differenciate that
<gatox> so....... changing it back
<gatox> alecu, i'm going to revert the last revision and push it
<gatox> alecu, darwin1 reverted
<gatox> alecu, so, i already revert all the branches..... and saw your comment on branch-2...... sounds logic......
<gatox> because the darwin part is based on windows..... with some differences based on the lib we are using....... and some others parts were darwin behaves like linux
<dobey> well, that was neat: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1047991/
<gatox> alecu, i'm at eod now..... and reallyyyyyyy tired :S, but please send me an email if you considere with should unify windows and darwin implementations so i can start working tomorrow morning on that...... there are part where they are really similar and others where they are not.... as in paths handling, ancestors, and stuff
<gatox> ok.... i'm leaving..... alecu please send me that email if you can, i need to know that before going deeper in the other implementations..... bye all!
<dobey> gah, --help-reactors isn't being helpfully crashy :(
<mmcc> hrm, still banging my head against this GUI freeze - if I comment out the code that creates the backend proxies in backend.py (and hardcode a 'no' answer to getting credentials), I get it to show the signin page, but it's not responsive. the UI just spins, but there *are* qt events being sent (they're timer events being filtered out by the (now disabled) loadingoverlay...
 * mmcc hopes that typing that out will jog something
<ralsina> mmcc: no, doesn't ring any bells :-(
<mmcc> hrm.
<mmcc> (thanks)
<ralsina> EOD for me, bye ppl!
<mmcc> anyone familiar with getting nonsensical stack backtraces from pyqt ?
<mmcc> I was using inspect.stack() to dump a trace, but this trace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1048159/ doesn't make sense between line 11 and line 10...
<dobey> alright all, have a good evening!
#ubuntuone 2012-06-19
<thumper> and support type people around?
<ralsina> thumper: not really, but maybe I can help you
<thumper> ralsina: hi
<thumper> ralsina: my server has stopped syncing
<thumper> the U1 window says "File Sync starting..."
<thumper> but nothing changes
<thumper> where should I look?
<ralsina> thumper: did you recently add a huge number of files? Like, dozens of thousands?
<thumper> yes
<thumper> well...
<thumper> not that many
<thumper> 500
<ralsina> ok, what version of ubuntuone-client do you have installed?
<ralsina> 500 should not be a problem :-)
<thumper> how should I find the version?
<thumper> 3.0.1-0ubuntu1.0.1
<thumper> from apt-cache policy
<thumper> from precise-updates
<ralsina> ok, I suggest you file a support request and attach your logfiles
<ralsina> because we don't have any known problems that sound like it
<ralsina> thumper: logs are in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/
 * thumper looks
<JamesTai1> Good morning all! :)
<gatox> good morning
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<mandel> gatox, have you seen the comments here: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin-fsevents-1/+merge/110382
<mandel> gatox, I'd love to land the refactoring you did regarding the pyinotify stuff etc (specially so that I merge my branch with that) but we are blocked my the refactoring you did with the tests :(
<mandel> as alecu mentioned
<gatox> didn't understand this part: "but we are blocked my the refactoring you did with the tests :("
<mandel> gatox, that I cannot land that until you fix that skip decorators work :)
<gatox> mandel, ahhhhh yes..... also...... did you read the comment of alecu in darwin-fsevents-2?
<mandel> gatox, so, I would have done the refactoring around and done a diff branch for the tests, but we know have to wait for those to things
<mandel> gatox, yes, we have to talk :)
<gatox> mandel, i'm reading alecu's mail
<mandel> gatox, I think is better to not do everything in one step, copy if needed, refactor once it works and passes tests
<mandel> one step at a time
<gatox> mandel, ok..... i've read all the emails
 * gatox thought he was almost done with fsevents..... so young and innocent
<gatox> jejee
<mandel> gatox, yes + code completion hehehehe
<mandel> gatox, how are you doing that?
<mandel> gatox, I mean, code completion :)
<gatox> mandel, take a look: http://youtu.be/xCqiOEXfZd4 :P
<gatox> we arre getting there
<mandel> gatox, ok, but the backend, how do you store the info?
<mandel> gatox, specially for a project
<gatox> mandel,  at this moment i'm saving the info only in memory for the opened files, i'm just starting with the part of the completion daemon..... where it resolves the symbols that couldn't be resolved in the first analysis of the code (because of imports, or variables pointing to symbols in the same file, etc), so the daemon explores the different modules, looking at everyone symbols based on the imports,  and who call each function, etc.....
<gatox> and try to resolve those cases..... then i'm going to stored the info collected with sqlite, using the paths of the files as keys.... and only update them and access them when necessary, so you don't have a lot of things being processed, or the memory full of stuff
<gatox> and i'm doing alllllll the analysis of the code using a lot of tokenizer and ast
<gatox> but i think i can reach a level where code completion will be really accurate
<mandel> gatox, so, what you could do is not use the path of the files as keys but store in the db the info per module using the module as the key, for example, everywhere you use threading the info is going to be the same
<mandel> gatox, what you can do is divide the data in two, that common to everyone (os, threading, etc..) and that just for the project
<mandel> gatox, common info can be build when imported or you can even build/deploy the common lib info since should be present always
<gatox> mandel, yes, the "storing" part i haven't resolve it yet... i'm still thinking about that..... saving it as module has sense...... but also i'm saving mostly information about the projects, not threading, because that is really cheap to calculate
<gatox> not threading, os, etc i mean
<mandel> gatox, the problem would be the index.. so you can on top of the normal  autocomplete create a 'first hit cache' with the most common used methods/objects by the current user
<mandel> gatox, oh, but being cheap to calculate I don't care.. I want it to be fast.. also, how do you deal with the objects being dynamic? if I  do t = Thread() t = '' ?
<gatox> mandel, i was thinking of load in memory the "completion info" of the file being currently edited in the editor
<mandel> gatox, you must add a limit to that, you don't want the IDE to use a lot of memory, I think visual studio stores eveything on disk (but they cheat, they have compiled langs)
<gatox> mandel, for that i'm calculating the distance going up based on the line number, and analysing the scope of the variable...... also i know is not going to be always 100% accurate..... and if it founds that is confuse between 2 values.... is going to suggest first the possible object.... and then the symbols for that one....... BUT THIS IIS NOT COMPLETE YET!!
<mandel> gatox, just poking your brain, I know is not done yet :)
<gatox> mandel, and it's the only part of ninja that has tests
<gatox> jejeje
<mandel> lol
<gatox> mandel, ok.... going back to filesystem notifications
<gatox> mandel, do you want to talk about something?
<gatox> or should i start looking at the code and see how to refactor everything to create the sauron ring?
<gatox> the good news..... is that based on the test, mac is working... the bad news..... is that we need to change all the implementations
<mandel> gatox, uh... I'm fixing my bits to work correctly, when I do a move from a watch path to a not watch path is not currently converted in a delete (I think is the only bug)
<mandel> gatox, I do have a small review request (which is useful for you too) :)
<mandel> let me find the MP
<mandel> gatox, here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/sys-init-done-darwin/+merge/110967
<mandel> gatox, that was harder to find than expected hehe
<gatox> mandel, ok.... so i can do the reviews...... look at the code and the possible issues of the refactoring...... and we can wait for alecu to have a mumble with him about fsevents....... what do you think?
<mandel> gatox, sounds perfect :)
<gatox> mandel, okkkkkkkkk
<gatox> mandel, so you are going to europython...... lucky bastard!
<gatox> jejee
<mandel> gatox, yes :)
<mandel> gatox, oh, if you have the mac around, I'd appreciate reviews for the fsevents daemon.. I have lots left :(
<mandel> gatox, and will propose a talk for pyconar :)
<gatox> mandel, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/sys-init-done-darwin/+merge/110967 JAJAJAAJ
<gatox> mandel, +1...... i saw the talk yesterday.... and it has sense, because that has to be done in the package
<gatox> mandel, yes? what are you going to propose?
<mandel> gatox Como hacer programacion asincrona con coroutinas (greenlets)  antes de que los deferreds de twisted te hagan hablar en gallego ;)
<gatox> jejejejeje
<gatox> mandel, start sending your branches for review in this direction
<mandel> gatox, ok, let me make a list with the correct order :)
<gatox> mandel, i know you want to come to pyconar because you can't keep away of argentina for so long
<gatox> jejejee
<mandel> lol
<mandel> gatox, here is the list in the correct order: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1048968/
<gatox> mandel, roger that
<gatox> mandel, start reviewing now, waiting for alecu
<mandel> gatox, after the addition of the integration tests you can do sudo ./run-integration-tests which will start the fsevents-daemon and run tests that send events from the fs to python :)
<gatox> mandel, it says that in the description of the branches?
<mandel> gatox, I'll check
<mandel> gatox, looks like it works, I just deleted all my u1 files :(
<gatox> mandel, on purpose?
<mandel> gatox, accident.. I used my account, not big deal I do have a back up :)
<alecu> gatox: mandel, hello all!
<mandel> alecu, hello!
<gatox> alecu, hi!
 * alecu catches up with the backlog
<mandel> alecu, I have no picts but yes it works!
<alecu> mandel: orsom!
<mandel> alecu, I have logs to prove it :)
<mandel> oh, and the inhibitor on mac has a bad stub.. I'll have to fix that I see an exception in the logs due to that
<gatox> mandel, could it be that your branches depends of something of u1-client that is not yet in trunk?
<mandel> gatox, why, are you getting errors?
<gatox> mandel, ImportError: no module named txsocketserver in u1-dev-tools
<mandel> gatox, is in trunk, you might not have the u1-dev-tool up to date in the mac
<gatox> mandel, i just updated...... weird.... i'll try to delete it and branch it again
<mandel> gatox, ok
<mandel> alecu, gatox I'm off to have lunch, mumble with ralsina when I get back?
<gatox> mandel, ralsina or alecu?
<mandel> gatox, both, je ne se pa!
<gatox> mandel, okok
<mandel> alecu, gatox, I left sd syncing all my music back to the cloud to see if it fully works
<gatox> mandel, ack
<mandel> alecu, gatox, is from a samba share to the cloud, 14 gb.. shall be interesting to see the results
 * mandel is scared it seems to work and is fast!
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> cloud is just a synonym for /dev/null
<mandel> dobey, I have back ups for that.. and cloud == weather, right ?
<mandel> hehe
<mandel> ok, I'm off to have lunch
<dobey> cloud == rain. that's what looking outside shows anyway
 * alecu bbaiab
 * alecu is back
<gatox> mandel, i needed to change your script to run the python tests.... are you creating the script taking into account the buildout?? or there was any change in the buildout regarding u1lint and u1trial and i wasn't notify? :P
<ralsina> good morning!
<alecu> hola boss!
<dobey> oi
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> aloha *!
<gatox> mandel, PING PING! (when you are back :P)
<dobey> i wonder if there is any way we can run qt tests without using qt4reactor
<dobey> well, i guess "rewrite u1trial to not use twisted/trial" would be how :-/
<gatox> alecu, do you have time to mumble when mandel get back?
<ralsina> dobey: a test runner that did what we want and didn't require twisted would be a great thing to have.
<dobey> yes
<alecu> gatox: sure!
<dobey> but it basically involves rewriting trial to not use twisted :-/
<gatox> alecu, cool
<ralsina> dobey: is there *no* test runner that takes deferreds from tests and doesn't use twisted?
<dobey> it's not the deferreds that are the problem
<ralsina> dobey: if it's a short explanation, what is?
<dobey> the problem is that all the infrastructure to do test running is in twisted trial. u1trial is just a very thin wrapper on top of that to do some extra stuff we need
<dobey> so there's reactors which we need to deal with for various tests because our code is using twisted, and thus needs a reactor
<dobey> and there's mainloop integration stuff, so we have to use certain reactors for certain tests
<dobey> for some projects we probably don't really need a reactor, but for some we still do
<dobey> fixing u1trial to not rely on twisted trial is no small/trivial thing. :-/
 * mandel back
<mandel> gatox, I'm back!
<gatox> mandel, did you read my comment about the tests in your branches?
<mandel> gatox, it is present, but in one of the later branches.. dont know which one
<mandel> gatox, I really hate that $u1trial solution..
<gatox> mandel, ahhhh.... so you change it to $u1trial and $u1lint later?
<mandel> gatox, yes, it was after one of the comments from mmcc
<dobey> buildout really needs to install dev-tools and dirspec from trunk, rather than tarblals
<gatox> mandel, ahhhhh ok...... don't lie to me!! i'll check jejejeje
<dobey> tarblahs
<mandel> gatox, is there, I promise
<mandel> gatox, where are the control panel logs written?
<mandel> nothing, found them
<gatox> ack
<dobey> how is s/raise Exception(...)/# TODO: .../ a bug fix exactly? :)
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, mmcc, gatox: I have sd running (it has uploading 3,5 gb with no problem) tested move and delete and everything works. Control panel does not start because it cannot find the binaries to execute, so we are in a situation where we need to start packaging this things asap to have it running
<mandel> once we solve the binary problems we can move to have control panel working
<ralsina> mandel: yay!
<mandel> atm, sd with my implementation works
<alecu> mandel: awesome! Now, urgently, stop moving upwards and let's get all this landed! :-)
<ralsina> mandel: mmcc is not here yet, so let's bring it back when he arrives
<mandel> alecu, I agree, landing all the code this week must be a priority
<alecu> mandel: right. Also, be aware that there's a holiday in .AR tomorrow.
<mandel> alecu, gatox, shall we mumble about the comments in the fsevents branches?
<mandel> alecu, really.. ok had no idea..
<gatox> mandel, stop showing off! i also think that my implementation works.... at least all the tests are ok ejjee
<gatox> haven't tested it yet :P
<gatox> mandel, mumble now sounds good to me
<gatox> alecu, ?
<alecu> gatox: already there!
<mandel> going
<dobey> man, triaging bugs is not fun. nor his having to create these pretty commit messages for merging a bunch of changes into stable branches
<dobey> also, that powerbar energy gel thing i just had is making me tire
<mmcc> Hi Folks
<dobey> hi mmcc
<mmcc> hi dobey. just caught up on the logs
<mmcc> mandel, for your set_application_name fix, it shouldn't be a TODO. It should just be a no-op, since the app name is set in the info.plist on macos
<mandel> mmcc, sure, I can remove the comment
<mmcc> mandel: cool. also, send reviews my way today
<dobey> ooh
 * dobey suddenly remebers how cool bzr log -r -1 -n0 is
<mandel> mmcc, sweet, hereis a list with all the reviews I need in order: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1048968/
<mandel> mmcc, some might have already the +1 but it should not be the case
<mmcc> ok mandel
<mmcc> btw mandel, you said controlpanel doesn't start because it doesn't find the binaries to execute, but I'm not seeing that problem (or maybe I am and I don't know it..) - can you explain more? which binaries? On my system, it finds sso-login correctly, but freezes later. However I didn't see any evidence of trying to find another binary - ie, no backtrace
<mandel> mmcc, TODO removed :)
<mandel> mmcc, when I look at the logs I'm getting that it cannot find the file to execute the sso. I'm not surprised since I have sso in a diff location etc.. so the problem I have is just that the code is not packaged and when it tries to run the backend/sso things go wrong
<mandel> mmcc, is expected when I just executing things from source without setting the paths etc..
<dobey> meh
<mandel> me
<briancurtin> me
<mmcc> ah ok. yeah, when I'm testing I'm setting PYTHONPATH on the commandline. I have a branch pending to get the right paths when packaged...
<mmcc> me
<mandel> mmcc, exactly, so is a no issue in the current state
<ralsina> me
<dobey> alecu, thisfred, gatox?
<gatox> me
<alecu> me
<thisfred> me
<dobey> λ DONE: tarmac tweakery, uploads, bug #1009786 (u1sync), bug #1014772, got MRE approval
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1009786 in u1sync "Does not connect: exceptions.TypeError: get_ssl_context() takes exactly 2 arguments (1 given)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1009786
<dobey> λ TODO: finish 3.99.0 triage/releases/uploads
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1014772 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu Quantal) "Tests fail with GTK+ 3.5" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1014772
<dobey> mandel
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<mandel> DONE: fixes for bug 1014752 bug 1015053. Got syncdaemon running on mac os x, synced 3,5 gb so far out of 15 gb. Tested cretion, deletion and rename of files.
<mandel> TODO: Get the fsevents-branches landed. Stress tests the sd on mac os x.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> briancurtin, please
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1014752 in Ubuntu One FsEvents daemon "An error occur when a path is added twice" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1014752
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1015053 in Ubuntu One FsEvents daemon "And error occures when a path that does not exist is removed" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1015053
<briancurtin> DONE: jenkins stuff, reviews, created installer for signing, but that's screwed up
<briancurtin> TODO: do more testing on this installer to make sure it was created properly, then go back through the signing process
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: no
<briancurtin> NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc>  DONE: poking at controlpanel UI all day
<mmcc>  TODO: review mandel's 6 branches, other reviews, awaken controlpanel
<mmcc> BLOCK: need help with controlpanel UI freeze
<mmcc>  NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, mgmt call, misc stuff TODO: get a Q VM up because u1cp iscompletely broken there, help in u1db build system BLOCKED: no NEXT gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Reviews, refactoring, mumble with alecu and mandle
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Refactor windows and darwin implementation.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> alecu, go
<alecu> DONE: leveled up to undead-dog cough, took a sick day, mumbled with mandel and gatox about reviews and refactorings
<alecu> TODO: do lots of reviews for the mac team
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: bug #1006872 TODO: bug #1006872 BLOCKED: no NEXT: NULL
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1006872 in U1DB "sync_exchange should transmit the txid it thinks the target was at" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006872
<ralsina> comments?
<alecu> n/c
<mandel> ac/dc
<dobey> i can hear the sine wave resonating in the cyrstals of one of my LCDs
<alecu> (newtons/coulomb)
<ralsina> ok, EOM
<mmcc> comment: I should be busy with reviews today, but if anyone has tips on debugging hung PyQt UI, I'd appreciate it for after
<dobey> which is weird, since it should be DC at that point
<dobey> so probably the power supply is slowly going the way of kaboom
<alecu> mmcc: if you point me at the branch I can try running it.
<mmcc> ie, debug Env vars or stuff...
<mmcc> alecu, ok - let me check that I have everything relevant pushed and I'll ping you in a sec
<mandel> mmcc, let me fix a branch I have left, deal with email and I'll poke you to see if I can give a hand
<alecu> mmcc: btw: is this only inside the py2appd control panel, or it happens when running from trunk too?
<dobey> ok, i need to get lunch and deal with a couple things, before i end up taking a nap on the futon
<mmcc> thx mandel. I'll paste the info and link it here for both you guys
<dobey> bbiab
<mmcc> alecu, only testing from source for now, I haven't tried it from the .app
<alecu> "+TODO: nap"
<alecu> sounds like a plan :-)
 * gatox lunch
<thisfred> alecu: you and me both: My coffee pot broke, so I'm going through serious withdrawal
<mmcc> thisfred: I recommend always having three or four backup coffee pots. Two french presses, and a stovetop espresso maker, at a minimum. Engineer some redundancy!
<thisfred> mmcc: you are of course correct (this was a french press, actually, which I really love). I suggested this morning that it was no reason for panic, and my wife damn near killed me. I'm starting to come around to her point of view.
<thisfred> next day shipping a replacement part from amazon
<thisfred> I think I'll walk to a coffee place over lunch to get my fix
<mandel> all with a mac machine, I have sent you a mail on how to get sd runnig on it for you to tests the current status and crush my happiness, let me know if it works :)
<ralsina> mandel: you left out the explanation about how to get the whole environment setup :-)
<mandel> ralsina, meh, I have high expectations with you :)
<ralsina> mandel: but you did not mail *me* you mailed ubunet-discuss!
<mandel> ralsina, as cc, those are second class citizens..
 * mandel writes a second email pointing to the google doc
<mmcc> alecu, mandel, *, here is a paste about the UI issues I'm having with control-panel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1049301/
 * mandel looks
<Moscherkobold> hi
<Moscherkobold> rye: are there any news about my double account problem?
<rye> Moscherkobold: hi, matiasb is working on mergint the accounts now and this is still in progress
<Moscherkobold> ok thank you
<mandel> dobey, I fixed the lint issues for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-tcp-activation/+merge/109367 can it be set to approved?
<alecu> mmcc: http://stackoverflow.com/a/1745965/1098199
<mmcc> alecu: handy, thanks!
<mmcc> mandel, your python test suite for fsevents-daemon still doesn't run for me without tweaking...
<mmcc> oh man, we really need to fix this buildout install
<mandel> mandel, which branch?
<mmcc> s/install/situation on macos/
<mandel> herb, soy tonto
<mandel> mmcc, which branch?
<mandel> mmcc, and yes, we have to fix that
<mmcc> mandel, mandel, the reduce-json-tools branch
<mmcc> yeah, i have two different dev-tools branches in parts/ so now when I run env-mac, it defines $u1trial to be BOTH of them
<mmcc> >_<
<mandel> mmcc, yes, sorry I added that in the following one.. but yes, we ought to fix that asap
<dobey> mandel: i set it so
<mandel> dobey, superb, thx I also updated https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/fsevent-is-directory/+merge/109826 following your comment, is not a constant in a header that I know so I created one
<mmcc> mandel, ok I see the change in the next branch, but I'm still wondering how you set your environment up. what's your PYTHONPATH when you run those tests?
<mandel> mmcc, I set everything manually 'cause I hate the way is done atm.. so I'm not a good citizen..
 * mmcc is not happy about how fast I'm getting at typing 'PYTHONPATH' 
<dobey> mandel: where did you get those hex values from originally?
<mmcc> mandel: ok, well I'm inclined to approve the branch, since I can make the tests work and they do pass. but we need to fix the buildout env setup
<mmcc> mandel, ping me when you and dobey are done - I have a question and don't want to weave two conversations together
<dobey> mmcc: you can make a script called PYTHONPATH, that runs "PYTHONPATH=blahblahblah $@" then you can just tab-complete it! :)
<mmcc> urgh
<dobey> haha
<mandel> dobey, from here: http://osxbook.com/software/fslogger/
<dobey> i wonder where he got them from then :)
<mmcc> mandel: I approved your json-size branch with a note about post-ARC refcounting changes we might need to make. Maybe you've already addressed them in later branches
<mandel> mmcc, I have not looked at remove arc just yet, I was focused on getting the thing in u1-client
<mandel> dobey, no idea..
<mmcc> ok, sounds good
<mandel> mmcc, I'll be away for pycon in a few weeks and then holidays so I want you to have the thing working from point to point and arc is not that necessary right now
<dobey> i need to take some holidays
<mmcc> mandel: that's fine. I will be getting a laptop with 10.7 on it shortly anyway
<mandel> mmcc, ok, nevertheless, I don't want to go and, as spaniards say, dejarte en bragas
<mmcc> "dejarte en bragas" -> google translate -> "leave in panties"
<mmcc> I TOTALLY UNDERSTAND
<mandel> hehehe
<mmcc> mandel: ok I read through the add-integration-tests branch and it looks good, but I can't actually run the tests, because I can't build the daemon. can we get someone else to run them? I'm guessing dobey couldn't, and he's the other reviewer on there now
<mandel> mmcc, yes, add a +1 but do not approve and gatox can run them :)
<dobey> i can't run the tests, no
<mmcc> ok
<gatox> mandel, i'm going to keep reviewing your branches now.... and keep refactoring later
<mmcc> ok, marked and requested gatox
<mmcc> hi gatox
<mmcc> :)
<gatox> mmcc, hi
<mmcc> mandel, btw did you get a chance to run control-panel as I pasted earlier? notice anything?
<mandel> mmcc, I'm doing it right now, just finished with the old branches..
<mmcc> great, thanks mandel
<alecu> mandel: I agree with dobey: what's with the "0xfffff000" for the type?
<alecu> mandel: it makes no sense that the last nibble of the va_type is also the first nibble of the va_mode.
<alecu> mmcc: I'll run the tests
<mandel> alecu, the kea->data.mode is the combination of the type and the mode
<alecu> mandel: right. But the code is using "and" to split them.
<mandel> alecu, why... no idea, I gathered that form the fslogger code which has no doc what so ever..
<alecu> mandel: and it makes no sense the way it is now, because it's not exactly splitting them.
<alecu> mandel: can you point me at that line in fslogger?
<alecu> mandel: don't worry, I've found it.
<mandel> alecu, http://osxbook.com/software/fslogger/download/fslogger.c
<gatox> mandel, run-integration-tests need to run it with sudo or something?
<mandel> gatox, sudo, if you don't it will tell you to do so :)
<gatox> mandel, ack
<mandel> mmcc, I get the following paste.ubuntu.com/1049486
<gatox_mac> mandel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1049488/
<mmcc> mandel, that looks familiar. do you also see the UI with the frozen overlay?
<mandel> mmcc, yes, gets there does nothing
<mmcc> yep that's what I see. glad it's not just me
<mmcc> btw also mandel, quick typo needs-fixing on https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/fsevent-is-directory/+merge/109826
<mandel> mmcc, ok, I'm EOD I'll fix tom morning
<gatox> mandel, before you leave
<mandel> gatox, u1trial does have a --reactor option 100% sure, you env is funny
<gatox> mandel, cra
<gatox> crap
<mandel> gatox, if you have the latests version you can remove the --reactor because the default in os x is twisted
<mandel> gatox, but yes, your env is funky
<gatox> mandel, i'll try
<mandel> mmcc, I'm EOD, I'll look into control panel tom once I have fixed some little bugs in the u1-client/fsevents integration (not major, nedd to ignore -spotligh files)
<dobey> mmcc, thisfred: sanity check for https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/update-4-0/+merge/111063 ?
<mmcc> mandel: ok, sounds great. consider controlpanel low priority,
<mmcc> dobey, will do.
<mandel> mmcc, ack
<mandel> all, I'm off, laters!
<gatox> mandel, bye
<thisfred> dobey: +1
<mandel> gatox, send me an email if I need to review your branches tom morning, ok?
<dobey> thanks thisfred
<gatox> mandel, ack
<mandel> alecu, I unzipped the linux source code (kernel) in the u1 folder, nothing has happened yet because is processing the music lib I added (5 gb out of 15 gb) I'll let you know how it went tom
<alecu> mandel: great.
<alecu> mandel: I'm interested in the memory consumption on the python side, and if "DROPPED_EVENTS" shows up.
<mandel> alecu, ok, I can give you a num of sd at the moment: Ream mem size 26.5 MB, Virtual Mem 2.42 GB (normal with all those files??) Shared Meme 216 kb Private Mem: 24.6  MB Virtual Private Mem: 111.7 MB
<mandel> alecu, cpu % is 7% ~ 9%
<alecu> mandel: re: "Virtual Mem", check the size of the tritcask files
<alecu> mandel: (regarding the 2gig size)
<mandel> alecu, not a single file from the tritcask folder is bigger than 9.2 MB
<mandel> alecu, the fsevents daemon virtual meme is also 2.4 GB so the domain..
<mandel> alecu, lets look closer tom
<alecu> mandel: sure.
<mandel> alecu, the systems seems stable but certainly those numbers do not look good
<alecu> mandel: it's awesome that's stable, now we can work on making it smaller.
<mandel> alecu, yes, is not the worst to have an alpha version that is memory hungry
<alecu> mandel: btw: I seem to be missing ocmock...
<gatox> mandel, i can't run your testes..... i remove the --reactor thing but there is another problem now..... i'll try to debug it or submit the need fixing in the MP
<alecu> mandel: should we install that from the buildout scripts?
<mandel> alecu, sorry, yes, the url is given in the description as well as how to add it to the path
<mandel> alecu, I don't know.. but I'd say is too much work for what it brings to add it to the buildout
<alecu> mandel: probably not on this branch :-)
<alecu> mandel: I mean, it's not on the description of this branch.
<mandel> alecu, oh, let me find the one that gave it :)
<mandel> alecu, here you have it: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/add-dispatcher-tests/+merge/107766
<alecu> mandel: thanks. Let's add that bit at least to some readme or wikipage. Tom, of cource.
<alecu> *couse.
<mandel> alecu, yes, will do
<mandel> alecu, added to that branch description too
<briancurtin> sigh...new binaries uploaded for signing, my hope that we could skip that step turned out to be wrong
<alecu> *course, dam it. (said the beaver)
<mandel> alecu, the 11.04 mini specs share from cparrino are a good tests to see if we support : on mac :)
<alecu> mandel: awesome. Do we?
<mandel> gatox, mmcc, alecu, I should expect a file with the name 'Foundations 11: Faster Uploads' fail, right?
<mandel> alecu, I don't think we do atm, will be a pita since we use the linux methods which do not have the translate decorators..
<mandel> but lets not support that just yet
<gatox> mandel, fundations file?
<mandel> gatox, yes, look at the evil ':' in the name :)
<mandel> evil evil..
<gatox> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<mandel> gatox, I remember that share 'cuase it gave me nightmares in the windows port
<mandel> ok, really leaving now, laters!
<mandel> o/
<gatox> mandel, bye
<mmcc> mandel, it might not fail... :)
<mmcc> in terminal, do 'touch foo:bar'
<mmcc> ls -l shows it as foo:bar
<mmcc> the Finder shows it as foo/bar
<mandel> mmcc, great!
<mandel> mmcc, I wonder what happens with the event from the fsevents
<mandel> I'll tests tom
<mandel> stop being interesting, bye!
<mmcc> yep, we'll see
<mmcc> bye mandel
<mandel> mmcc, just tested it, it uses ':' correctly :)
 * mmcc going for lunch
<joshuahoover> ralsina: how's the windows release going? :)
<briancurtin> joshuahoover: waiting for binaries to be re-signed...i sent bad ones
<ralsina> joshuahoover: ^
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: ah, k
<gatox> ok...... eod and i need to leave...... i'll finish with the refactor tomorrow
<gatox> bye peoplle!
<ralsina> EOD for me, see you all in 2 days!
<briancurtin> see ya ralsina, i'll be pushing the release on whenever they get back to me
<ralsina> briancurtin: awesome, thanks
<mmcc> uh-oh. mandel's fsevents daemon uses a JSON parsing api that's only available on 10.7.
<mmcc> But that's hopefully not a blocker - There's an alternative, https://github.com/johnezang/JSONKit that's supposed to be faster and is BSD licensed.
<mmcc> mandel knows about it. we'll see tomorrow
<dobey> ok, i gotta run. have a good evening all
<mmcc> almost EOD and I've finished my 7 reviews. Anyone still around and have anything I need to review?
<ralsina> mmcc: no, go to sleep :-)
<mmcc> ralsina: I'm so far from sleep it's not even funny. I have painting to do...
<ralsina> mmcc: or hibernate, depending on your system settings
<ralsina> mmcc: just kidding, have fun!
 * mmcc wonders if I can use the "boss told me to sleep instead" line
 * mmcc heads out to go buy paint
#ubuntuone 2012-06-20
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<mandel> gatox, I though it was holidays in argentina!
<gatox> mandel, yes..... but i'm on swap..... i'm going to take off on July 6th, for the PyCamp
<gatox> mandel, i added a comment in your mp
<mandel> gatox, so, buildout is broken, with normal u1trial works..
<mandel> gatox, I have not read the comment yet :P
<gatox> finally i'm not the only one!! jejeje alecu is having the same error
<gatox> mandel, can it be that being sudo is affecting this some how?
<mandel> gatox, should not. look at line 546 of the diff
<mandel> gatox, can you execute that line with sudo and see what happens?
<mandel> gatox, you need to build the daemon, line 543
<gatox> mandel, testing
<gatox> mandel, mmmmm it's failing to do the build now ......
<gatox> let me check
<mandel> gatox, could be that the last build is there which is owned by root
<gatox> ok
<mandel> gatox, so it fails when trying to write on top
<gatox> rm
<gatox> it was that
<gatox> mmmmmmm if i do in the console:
<gatox> cd python
<gatox> sudo python $u1trial............
<gatox> it works
<gatox> without the exec.... and splitting it in 2 lines
<mandel> gatox, remove the exec from the script and lets see
<mandel> doing cd python && python .. in a single step is better, but can work around it..
<mandel> but makes no sense that there is a bug there, is normal shell
<mandel> gatox, or.. where did you set $u1trial?
<mandel> can you do:
<mandel> sudo u1trial=/path/to/trial ./run-integration-tests
<mandel> gatox, ^
<gatox> mandel, it's reallyyyyyyyy weird..... i can't run the things from your script..... but i can do it manually
<mandel> gatox, did you try what I mentioned?
<gatox> mandel, i'll try that
<mandel> gatox, if it works, I blame the buildout
<gatox> mandel, you can blame the buildout :P
<mandel> gatox, hehehe
<mandel> gatox, we have to fix that asap
<gatox> mmcc, i have a present for you! ^ :P
<mandel> lol
<gatox> mandel, so, there goes my +1 with a comment that we should fix the buildout
<mandel> gatox, thx!
<gatox> mandel, sooooo..... why we need to do u1trial=... i ask again...... sudo is affecting this?
<gatox> i ask because i've seen something like that in the past
<mandel> gatox, yes, sudo is a problem with env vars..
<mandel> gatox, and i moved it to $u1trial but never tested it..
<gatox> don't lie to me again mandel ! jejeje
<mandel> gatox, you told me to use $u1trial, I followed your instructions :)
<gatox> jejeje
<mandel> gatox, also, look at the commit :P
<mandel> gatox, version 45
<gatox> jejeje
<gatox> mandel, well...... now that we know which is the problem, i'm going to try to finish with the refactor asap to finish with your reviews
<mandel> ok
<mandel> lunch time for me
<popey> ubuntu one file sync seems busted in quantal.. is this known? it never seems to start syncing
<dobey> popey: can you more accurately describe "busted" ?
<joshuahoover> dobey, ralsina: i know nightlies in precise haven't been connecting for me for the past day or so
<dobey> joshuahoover: worked fine for me yesterday
<joshuahoover> dobey: hmmm...maybe it's just me then?
<dobey> could be
<dobey> i explicitly tested that yesterday before doing the 3.99.0 release, to make sure stuff being backported from trunk for it wasn't broken
<joshuahoover> dobey: ok, looks like it wasn't upgrading u1-client automagically for me doing a standard upgrade...seems to connect now...i was on an older nightlies version of u1-client
<dobey> ah ok
<popey> dobey, it hasn't worked (never starts sync) so i have tried start/stop in u1 control panel, which failed. so after i mentioned here i tried stop/start in magicicada and now it's connected and in sync :S
<dobey> popey: did you look in syncdaemon-exceptions.log? There was a version mismatch issue until last night when I uploaded the new version of ubuntuone-client, due to a security fix having to break API.
<popey> 2012-06-20 13:52:56,386 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - ERROR - GetPublicFiles               share:---                                      node:---                                      GetPublicFiles(running='False', _iri="u'https://one.ubuntu.com/files/api/public_files'") failure: ([('SSL routines', 'SSL3_GET_SERVER_CERTIFICATE', 'certificate verify failed')], Error([('SSL routines', 'SSL3_GET_SERVER_CERTIFICATE', 'certificate verify failed')],
<popey> )) (traceback follows)
<popey> got some of that
<dobey> oh, interesting
<dobey> ok. so i think that just means you won't be able to use published files stuff from nautlus/u1sdtool for a few days
<dobey> but that wouldn't prevent file sync
<dobey> mandel: nice.
<mandel> dobey, what?
<dobey> mandel: "you are not such a bad engineer!" :P
<mandel> dobey, hehehe
<mandel> dobey, you are not :)
<mandel> dobey, gatox, and we though we had translation issues in our apps: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=130860
<gatox> jojo
<dobey> haha
<mandel> gatox, paths in the pyinotify events passed to sd must be ascii right?
<gatox> mandel, i think so.... but i'm not 100% sure
<mandel> gatox, AFAIK as long as we run on python 2
<gatox> mandel, yes.... i think that is the way
<gatox> mandel, did you see this? http://www.diegosarmentero.com/2012/06/escribiendo-un-unity-lens-para-ninja.html :P
<gatox> \o/
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: any update on the win 3.0.2 release?
<mandel> gatox, you've got to translate that to eng, have you tried using CAPS?
<gatox> mandel, caps?? i don't know what that is
<briancurtin> joshuahoover: just created it 0.1 seconds ago, running it once and then sending it back to IS for signing and then upload
<joshuahoover> ah, cool, thanks
<gatox> mandel, but i'm a lazy blogger..... if i need to write it in english too.... i'll stop blogging jejeje
<mandel> gatox, capital laters, ref to the google chrome bug ;)
<Talliesin> Hi. Does anyone know where to report bugs on the actual sign-up for ubuntu one music?
<dobey> Talliesin: from the android or ios app? or from the web site?
<dobey> Talliesin: and is it actually a bug, or a support request?
<Talliesin> dobey: From the website. Seems to be sticking on the 3d "secure" point (visa debit card, not previously used with 3d "secure").
<Talliesin> Excuse my reflex for scare-quotes there. The my last banks implementation of 3d-secure is one of the reasons I now have a new card from a new bank...
<mandel> gatox, guess where I found unicode errors...
<gatox> mandel, ohhhhh.... where?
<dobey> Talliesin: i think that might need a support request. https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/ is where to open that
<mandel> gatox, local rescan on mac os x
<gatox> mandel, reallY?????
<Talliesin> And a bit of both: It shouldn't just drop me back with an error message of "Reason: 3DSECURE", but a workaround in the meantime would be great.
<Talliesin> Thanks.
<mandel> gatox, yes.. 'Live at Rock Am Ring/09. Nail\xcc\x88ve.mp3'
<gatox> mandel, crap......
<dobey> Talliesin: i'm not sure what a workaround would be, but our support guys should be able to help you better than i can. :)
<gatox> mandel, i would thought that was going to behave like linux
<gatox> mandel, the filesystem encoding in mac is utf-8
<mandel> gatox, no really.. so doing a decode('utf8') should fix the problem right?
<mandel> gatox, and on linux it is not, right dobey?
<gatox> mandel, try doing: import sys; sys.getfilesystemencoding()
<gatox> linux: 'UTF-8'
<gatox> mac: 'utf-8'
<dobey> no
<dobey> linux has no guaranteed encoding
<Talliesin> dobey: I can be surprisingly difficult trying to give people money sometimes! ;)
<gatox> mandel, what if you decode using the filesystem encoding?
<dobey> gatox: it's UTF-8 for you, because you're in a locale with ".UTF-8" on the end of it
<gatox> dobey, english
<gatox> US
<dobey> Talliesin: i know. credit card companies really don't like you using their cards a lot of the time
<dobey> gatox: right, the default in ubuntu is en_US.UTF-8 i think
<gatox> ahh
<mandel> gatox, it does not have to be in utf afaik, I might be wrong
<mandel> gatox, the stupid song is called Naïve
<mandel> la madre que me pario..
<Talliesin> dobey: I've dealt with having websites pass over to 3d secure myself. It's a mess :(
<gatox> mandel, the kooks?
<mandel> gatox, yes
<gatox> mandel, awesome song
<mandel> gatox, no, it breaks what we expected..
<dobey> Talliesin: no disagreement here :)
 * gatox puts the kooks in his playlist
<mandel> gatox, we need to do what we did on windows to get the bytes correctly out of the fs, right?
<gatox> mandel, yes
<mandel> gatox, I knew it was to nice to be real..
<mandel> gatox, so I really thing that for that we can do a nice refactor and share somehow the code between windows and darwin
<gatox> mandel, windows-darwin refactor..... FUN....... not
<gatox> jeje
<gatox> mandel, here it turns out to be a little more tricky of what i think.... but i hope to have it for today
<mandel> gatox, yes.. I know
<mandel> gatox, I;m basically running sd with lots of files and then looking at the logs for errors... found that one for example
<mandel> gatox, not fun work, but seems to be useful
<gatox> mandel, yes
<gatox> ohh standup.... i'm sure dobey doesn't want to do it :P and it seems that we are the only ones here..... and i only have to say: Refactor...... so?
<briancurtin> i'm here, writing right now
<gatox> briancurtin, ahhh didn't see you
<mandel> briancurtin, you are not here ಠ_ಠ
 * mandel uses reddit stupidity 
<gatox> so?
<gatox> me?
<briancurtin> me
<mandel> me
<gatox> should i start?
<mmcc> me
<mandel> dobey, fancy to stand up?
<thisfred> me
<dobey> i suppose i have to
<gatox> hey.... there was more people of what i thought :P
<gatox> ok..... go for me it seems
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Refactoring darwin-windows fsevents implementation
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Refactoring darwin-windows fsevents implementation
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> Refactoring... No :P
<gatox> COMMENT:
<gatox> I wasn't kidding about refactoring
<gatox> briancurtin, go
<briancurtin> DONE: installer signing - should go live today, trying to create a virtualenv/pip equivalent of our buildout setup to see if that'll work
<briancurtin> TODO: look more into the virtualenv/pip thing to see if its feasible
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: no
<briancurtin> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: fixed bug 1015137. Ran sd on mac os x to find bugs, we have unicode issues. Fixed some branches per reviews.
<mandel> TODO: Propose fixes for unicode. Keep running sd to see how it goes.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1015137 in Ubuntu One Client "Add spotlight files to the ignored files in sd" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1015137
<mandel> mmcc, please
<mmcc> done: reviews | todo: controlpanel UI | blck: no | next: thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: Bug #1006872 TODO: same, BLOCKED: no, NEXT: NULL
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1006872 in U1DB "sync_exchange should transmit the txid it thinks the target was at" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006872
<dobey> λ DONE: 3.99.0 client release/upload, cmake u1db review
<dobey> λ TODO: finish cmake u1db review, finish 3.99.0 triage/releases/uploads
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<gatox> comments??
<mandel> yes.. I hate the str unicode battle, give me python 3
<thisfred> strunicode!
<gatox> mandel, +1
<Talliesin> While I'm here. Is there docs anywhere on the network protocol for ubuntu one? I was looking before, and I could find api docs but not docs on what goes over the wire.
<gatox> so..... EOM and start of lunch for me!
<mmcc> mandel, this might be useful for testing sd on mac: http://www.n8gray.org/code/backup-bouncer/
<mandel> mmcc, nice, that looks like a great idea
<mandel> mmcc, I update the branch with the typo
<dobey> Talliesin: there are different parts. the file sync protocol is using google protocol buffers, you can see the .proto files in ubuntuone-storage-protocol to see it
<mmcc> ok mandel, I'll go look now
<mandel> so.. alecu and ralsina are out, mmcc, dobey can I have a simple review for: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/ignore-spotlight/+merge/111241
<mmcc> looking mandel
<Talliesin> Cheers dobey. I'm a Windows coder that's recently started using Ubuntu more than Windows at home, but still only knows Windows when it comes to coding. Thought I might poke about at making a .NET access library.
<mandel> mmcc, thx!
<dobey> mandel: is that "*.-Spotlight" ?
<mandel> dobey, yes.. stupid apple, it creates funny files with hash-Spotlight
<mandel> Talliesin, what you might want to do is at Mono and the Dbus libs
<dobey> mandel: is there a period between hash and -Spotlight?
<mandel> dobey, there is no period, did I add one?
 * mandel looks
<Talliesin> mandel: there's already libs for mono? I didn't find them.
<mandel> Talliesin, for dbus not for u1, sorry
<Talliesin> Ah, which is similar?
<dobey> mandel: there's a \. in there, yes
<dobey> Talliesin: you'd use dbus to talk to the ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<dobey> Talliesin: generally you probably don't want to implement the protocol yourself
<mandel> dobey, uh, nice catch, I'll remove that, ti should be \A.*-Spotlight\Z
<mandel> dobey, pushed with no \.
<mandel> Talliesin, so, yes, what you have to do is get the dbussharp (http://mono.github.com/dbus-sharp/) so that you can make calls to the u1 daemon
<mmcc> mandel, I don't seem to have any "hash-Spotlight" files, where are you seeing those?
<mmcc> might be 10.6 vs 10.7 again
<dobey> mandel: except that doesn't work on windows, if he wants to do it on windows
<mandel> mmcc, they get raised by the fsevents
<mandel> Talliesin, dobey, true.. on windows the ipc is not usable, I need to move use to json and kill that stupid banana protocol
<mmcc> mandel: I'm not sure what you mean. are they files being written somewhere or am I misunderstanding syncdaemon.conf, and it also filters non-files somehow?
<mandel> mmcc, is something that stoplight seems to create and delete before the daemon gets to do anything, this results in lots of Error 2 from the hash queue
<Talliesin> And relatively low-level stuff is where I've experience, while there's plenty of n00b stuff on *nix that I don't know. Play to your strengths :)
<mandel> mmcc, the syncdaemon.conf tells the daemon to ignore those events that have a path that match the regexp
<Talliesin> s/low-level stuff/low-level stuff on windows
<mmcc> mandel: ah, ok - so the files exist but only for a short time, so we see the event but not the file, and we don't need to sync them anyway, so ignore. Is that right?
<mmcc> s/ignore/ignore the event/
<mandel> mmcc, yes, spot on
<mmcc> ok, cool. thanks
<mandel> mmcc, if there is a hash error sd ignores them, but is expensive to get to the hashqueue when we are doing nothing with them at the end
<mandel> Talliesin, so, to get things right, you want to interact with the windows client or the linux one?
<mmcc> mandel, so, if anyone has a legit file named 'my-Spotlight', then will we ignore that?
<MassiveTR> ubuntu-one says The authentication failed. when i try to login please help
<mandel> mmcc, yes.. same as if the have a legit .goutputstream
<mmcc> alright, fair enough... I wonder if we have a list of ignored files somewhere in the user docs. might be nice to be able to point people at
<dobey> mmcc: but my-Spotlight.txt wouldn't be ignored in that case
<mandel> mmcc, certainly, there is some lack in the docs.. if we do have a user manual at all..
<mmcc> dobey: I didn't say .txt :) I was just clarifying, I understand it's an unlikely name
<Talliesin> mandel: I just want to play and see how things work. Seems like exploring u1 could be an interesting thing to do in my move from my windows comfort-zone to looking a ubuntu stuff.
<dobey> mmcc: right. i was just clarifying as well :)
<mmcc> clearly
<mandel> Talliesin, then try to get to use dbus-sharp it is not hard for .Net developer and you will get to install all of gnome + mono-develop etc..
<mandel> Talliesin, and hacing a .Net lib wrapper for it is something I'm sure I can help you with
<Talliesin> Thanks, that sounds like the sort of thing that would serve well; more interesting than a hello world, but not too different to what I'm used to.
<mmcc> hmm, I wonder if it's worth trying to make that regex even more specific. like, if the hash is always N chars long, we could limit it to \A[0-9a-fA-F]{N-GOES-HERE}-Spotlight\Z instead. mandel - are they predictable like this?
 * mmcc is probably over-thinking this
<mandel> mmcc, is a hash, so yes I think so, let me look at the logs to see them
<dobey> mmcc: i say worry about it if we get a bug about it.
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> need to get lunch
<dobey> bbiab
<mmcc> pragmatism!
<mmcc> mandel: this might be relevant to your interests: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9757843/unicode-encoding-for-filesystem-in-mac-os-x-not-correct-in-python
<mmcc> it's UTF-8 but also - normalization form 'D' :)
<mandel> mmcc, so, we can do .\w{8}-\w{4}-\w{4}-\w{4}-\w{12}-\w{4}-\w{1}-Spotlight
<mandel> mmcc, the problem with using such complicated reg expressions is that most people do not understand them..
<mandel> mmcc, and that stackoverflow link is great!
<mandel> mmcc, it means that os_helper is broken :(
<Talliesin> OS X uses NFD to allow for faster accent-insensitive searching. It makes a lot of sense. Until you try to do... anything.
<mmcc> mandel, I'm OK with leaving the .*-Spotlight as-is, if you think the more specific one is a maintenance problem
<mmcc> heh
<mandel> mmcc, I think so, yes, at least for now until people start naming their files spotlight..
<mandel> Talliesin, we have had issues like that with the windows code too.. internally we deal with bytes which gets totally screwed when we have some kind of unicode form the platform, like mbcs for example
<MassiveTR> ubuntu-one says The authentication failed. when i try to login please help
<mandel> MassiveTR, ok, can you try and speak with joshuahoover or rye please?
<mmcc> mandel: from that SO page, there is a link to a page at boodebr.org which links to an Apple tech QA that exists but was moved. FYI, here's that QA: https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#qa/qa1173/_index.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/DTS10001705 -- for completeness. I think it's more detail than we need, but I'm saving the link in case
<joshuahoover> MassiveTR: on ubuntu or windows?
<mandel> mmcc, gatox_lunch, so this in a way is a little set back.. I'll get a bug for it and will start working on it asap
<mandel> mmcc, do you have enough food (aka bugs) in you plate atm?
<mandel> I don't want to be getting all the interesting ones :)
<mmcc> mandel, I'm still trying to figure out what's hanging the controlpanel UI, but feel free to assign anything to me. I have a feeling I'm going to end up with most of the mac bugs on my plate soon anyway, right?
<mandel> mmcc, yes you are hehehe
<mandel> mmcc, we will be moved to something else soon.. and I'll be in pycon eu and possible holidays
<mmcc> yep, exactly
<mandel> mmcc, so yes, I'll take as much as possible before I go
<mmcc> well, what about looking at JSONKit?
<mandel> mmcc, so, is using the foundations libs a problem? cannot they be deployed to 10.6?
<mandel> mmcc, shall I send you a version of the daemon to run on 10.6?
<mmcc> It's a problem, yes - Foundation is shipped with the system, we can't really ship a different version for our use
<mmcc> feel free to send me a copy, but I am pretty sure it won't run if it tries to call NSJSONSerializer
<mandel> mmcc, I wonder what is the point of having 10.6 as the target on xcode, any idea?
<mandel> mmcc, ok, sending for testing purposes :)
<Talliesin> mandel: I think filenames beginning with # might be an example in windows, but I'm not reporting that until I've double-checked it wasn't just me being stupid.
<mmcc> hrm. Are you sure you're building for 10.6? If you're using the 10.6 SDK it should have complained
<mandel> mmcc, it targets 10.6 uses 10.7
<mandel> Talliesin, is more on an internal problem we have until we move to python3
<mmcc> hrm hrm
<mandel> mmcc, did you get the email I sent about the sd runnig on darwin?
<Talliesin> mandel: Ah yes. That's why my beginning look at python has stuck with version 3. I'm too much of a Unicode lover. Legacy encodings make me cry.
<mandel> Talliesin, python3 is indeed the future
<mmcc> mandel: you mean the one you cc'd ubunet? yes
<mandel> mmcc, ok, if you have a u1 account you can use the aouth creds from other machine to use it
<joshuahoover> ralsina: MassiveTR is showing "SSL handshake failed" in his sso log...any ideas?
<joshuahoover> ralsina: lubuntu with ubuntuone-client 3.0.1-0ubuntu1.0.1
<mmcc> joshuahoover: ralsina is on holiday today... maybe ping dobey?
<joshuahoover> mmcc: ah, forgot!
<mandel> joshuahoover, is holidays in ar..
<joshuahoover> dobey (or anyone else who has an idea): MassiveTR is using ubuntuone-client 3.0.1-0ubuntu1.0.1 but getting auth failed...sso logs show "SSL handshake failed"
<mandel> joshuahoover, we have to ask for an office there.. I already know the holidays :)
<joshuahoover> mandel: i thought you guys got all the holidays in spain ;)
<mandel> joshuahoover, well, here we call it unemployment
<joshuahoover> ha!
 * mandel plays drum
<mmcc> "bank holidays"
<mandel> lol
<dobey> joshuahoover: is it the Valicert issue?
<joshuahoover> dobey: not that i see in the logs...i thought it might be that but it doesn't show up like it normally would
<mandel> mmcc, you own me a +1 or I add a diff regexp, you choose: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/ignore-spotlight/+merge/111241
<mandel> :)
<mmcc> whoops, approved. sorry
<mandel> ok, EOD here.. it looks like I'll be playing with unicode tom :(
<mmcc> alright, bye mandel, cheers
<dobey> joshuahoover: what version of ubuntu-sso-client is it? the version that is in precise doesn't have the extra logging yet, afaik, so it likely is that issue
<joshuahoover> dobey: ah, you're right! i'm thinking windows where i normally see it in the logs
<joshuahoover> dobey: 3.0.0-0ubuntu2
<dobey> it is most likely the valicert issue then :(
<joshuahoover> dobey: yep, sounds like
<joshuahoover> like it
<joshuahoover> mmcc, mandel: have you guys seen this - https://github.com/chrisledet/Ubuntu-One-Mac
<mmcc> joshuahoover: no I haven't... looking
<mandel> joshuahoover, uses the rest api, not the same as sd..
<dobey> i'm not sure what the right wya to fix that is in sso though; which is where it's being problematic
<joshuahoover> mandel, mmcc: i only mention it because i just heard about it via a support request...user kept insisting he was using the u1 mac client and it didn't work right
<mandel> joshuahoover, oh my.. at some point I can fix that ipc stuff and just let people create their own ui
<mmcc> that github page keeps hanging chrome.
<joshuahoover> mmcc: it was a trap...you fell for it! ;)
<mandel> joshuahoover, I guess we have to contact them so that they state is not the official.. or we fix the bugs there fuuuu
<mandel> mmcc, is juta rick roll
<mmcc> joshuahoover: chrome was a trap? I can't disagree
<joshuahoover> heh
<joshuahoover> mandel: yeah...i'll let aquarius know about it...he's the "developer program" guy!
<mmcc> yeah, it'd be nice if that was a little clearer that it was unofficial
<dobey> i'm sure legal could fix that :P
<mandel> dobey, don't be evil..
<briancurtin> then that guy will get the lawyer for funnyjunk on us
<mmcc> looks like there are two authors. chrisledet and yevmel
<mmcc> is this an icon they created or is it one we actually use: https://github.com/chrisledet/Ubuntu-One-Mac/blob/master/Classes/en.lproj/ul.png
<mmcc> there are a couple other icons in that en.lproj directory
<rye> mmcc: that icon is an old icon of Ubuntu One, before rebranding
<mmcc> aha. thanks rye
<mmcc> must be why it's called u1-old.icns in the github :) (as-is, the icon won't be shown, since the plist specifies u1.icns)
<dobey> oh wow
<dobey> and not a great rendering of my amazing talents either
<dobey> also he totally ignored the license on it
<dobey> i just feel like watching kung-fu now. must be the music.
 * mmcc leaves for lunch
<dobey> mmcc, gatox: care to give https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/update-4-0/+merge/111291 a quick sanity check?
<mmcc> dobey, looks sane. +1
<dobey> thanks
<gatox> dobey, reviewing.... i wasn't seeing the notifications :P
<dobey> gatox: it's already merged :P
<gatox> plap
<mmcc> I know why the controlpanel GUI was freezing. Just need to figure out the right fix.
<mmcc> We were installing the qt4reactor before we'd initialized the QApplication, so the qt4reactor was helpfully creating a QCoreApplication instead
<mmcc> ... and that doesn't work
<dobey> oh fun
<dobey> do we really need to use a reactor on osx?
<gatox> grrrrr..... ok, i'm out for today..... too much dirty reactorness and refactoring-problems
<mmcc> sorry, had to be afk to deal with a cleaning guy.
<mmcc> dobey: I'm not sure how to answer that. can you use twisted and pyqt without a reactor?
<mmcc> anyway, if we init in the right order it'll be OK
<dobey> mmcc: well, i don't think we are using anything in twisted that requires a reactor, in cp; outside of the test suite
<dobey> at least, we aren't using a reactor on linux i don't think
<dobey> i guess on windows we need one for the IPC stuff
<dobey> and getting rid of qt4reactor is a win.
<mmcc> oh, the IPC on macos is the same as on windows, so if we need it for that then we need it for macos
<dobey> oh
<mmcc> can't think of the name right now PB, jelly, jam, banana, something
<dobey> plastered broker
<mmcc> my brain keeps trying to say protocol buffer
<mmcc> anyway you know it.
<mmcc> so why is removing qt4reactor a win? just complexity, or ?
<dobey> it's not really maintained upstream any more
<dobey> and us maintaining more stuff is a crappy option
<dobey> alright, need to go. have a good evening all
<mmcc> hm. oh. well, dbus doesn't seem like a good option - it apparently builds on macos, but since it's a system service, deployment is an issue...
<mmcc> alrighty, have a good night
<mmcc> if anyone's catching up on the scrollback, I wrote a lot of detail on what the UI freeze problem was and a couple of ways to fix it on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/1015825 -- I included a branch that takes one approach that works, but I wanted some feedback before I fix up  the tests it breaks.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1015825 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "UI does not update after credentials RPC on darwin" [High,In progress]
<mmcc> and it's late, so away I go
 * mmcc leaves for the day
#ubuntuone 2012-06-21
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, how are things in the fsevents world?
<gatox> mandel, i have to fix a couple of bugs, dirty reactors things and stuff like that (clearly not everything was refactored correctly), but after that is done
<mandel> gatox, cool, I'm dealing with the encoding of darwin because we cannot use the unix methods.. I'm moving out all the decorators and renaming them to ospath etc.. later ospath will do the right thinig for windos and for darwin and that way we have a single code base for them
<mandel> gatox, I might move the unix.py back to linux because it does not make sense to have linux.py and unix.py
<gatox> mandel, ohh that's cool, right now we are just assigning lambda to that decorators on mac (in my branch)
<mandel> gatox, this is for os_helper atm..
<mandel> gatox, and the file system notification that uses them
<mandel> gatox, I'm moving from is_valid_windows_path to is_valid_os_path for example
<mandel> whihc makes more sense in a way..
<gatox> mandel, yes..... i'm doing EXACTLY that on the refactor too
<Talliesin> Hi. Is the web client considered part of ubuntu-client, or another project?
<gatox> mandel,  but not assigning any behavior for mac.... just return the same function
<mandel> gatox, I should have a partial fix (just with the refactor in a few mins) so maybe I can propose and you can review it and try to merge it
<mandel> Talliesin, AFAIK is ubuntuone-servers or something of the kind
<gatox> mandel, yes!! that would be save ugly ifs to avoid pyflakes issues
<mandel> gatox, working as fast as I can without making everything wrong :)
<gatox> mandel, no worries..... i have stuff to fix
<mandel> gatox, with the darwin encoding fix I'll try to sync again my machine, atm is stuck due to local rescan failing..
<mandel> what a set back to my plans ;)
<gatox> :P
<Talliesin> mandel: Thanks. Other bugs seem to suggest that. Best of luck with your darwin work. I'm looking forward to getting my mac-using partner onto it.
<mandel> Talliesin, thx! we should get there in a few months (that means packaged etc..)
<Talliesin> Sweet/
<alecu> hola everybody!
<mandel> alecu, morning!
<mandel> alecu, so, semi bad news from yesterday: stackoverflow.com/questions/9757843/unicode-encoding-for-filesystem-in-mac-os-x-not-correct-in-python
<gatox> AlanBell, hi!
<mandel> alecu, found it by running sd on my music collection and fix in it atm
<mandel> classic gatox, says hi to someone else
<mandel> :)
<gatox> jaaaaaa
<gatox> AlanBell, sorry.....
<gatox> alecu, hi!
<AlanBell> :)
<AlanBell> well hi to you to anyway o/
<gatox> :P
<gatox> mandel, is a technique to make new friends :P
<gatox> jejej
<mandel> gatox, I should try that at the bar..
<gatox> mandel, jejeje
<alecu> mandel: I think this is new unicode issue is a tricky one.
<alecu> mandel: what's your proposed solution? to always normalize after reading from the local filesystem?
<Chipaca> remind me, do we store the paths in unicode?
<Chipaca> or as bytes?
<alecu> Chipaca: do we store them... where?
<alecu> Chipaca: inside syncdaemon all paths are bytes.
<Chipaca> alecu: everywhere, i hope :)
<Chipaca> i mean, i hope we aren't converting to unicode on the server and bytes on the client
<alecu> utf-8 bytes, that is.
<Chipaca> right
<Chipaca> osx normalizes unicode before converting it to utf8
<Chipaca> (as everybody should, but don't)
<alecu> right
<Chipaca> unfortunately, because they're them, they normalize with something that isn't a standard normalization
<alecu> Chipaca: and we are (very likely) blindly comparing bytes, so we need special care with normalizations.
 * alecu wonders if unicode.__cmp__ knows about normalization.
<mandel> alecu, Chipaca, exactly, so the idea is to normalize it before we send it to sd, we need os_helper to deal with it like we do on windows
<Chipaca> alecu: it does not
<mandel> alecu, my idea is to make the decorators do the right thing and share the implementation
<Chipaca> unicode support in python is quite incomplete
<alecu> mandel: you are simplifying things! we don't know if the utf-8 inside syncdaemon are normalized or not. They can be both and it would fail.
<Chipaca> the normalization is NFD, but only if the character is not in the ranges: 0x2000-0x2FFF, 0xF900-0xFAFF, 0x2F800-0x2FAFF
<mandel> ok, I bloody hate file systems + unicode + python
<Chipaca> (apparently; haven't tested this)
<mandel> alecu, shall we mumble about this after my lunch?
<alecu> mandel: sure
<mandel> alecu, ok, then I'm off to have lunch
<alecu> Chipaca: do you have a reference to that bit of fact?
<Chipaca> alecu: the link i had is now broken
 * Chipaca is searching
<Chipaca> http://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#qa/qa1173/_index.html
<Chipaca> alecu: ^]
<mandel> Chipaca, alecu, is also in the bug I added to u1-client regarding this with the u1-darwin tag (I mean the qa url)
<ralsina> good morning!
<alecu> hola ralsina!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> hola gatox, alecu
<ralsina> alecu: we'll have to reschedule your 1-1 because it now collides with another call, can we move it to 11:15
<alecu> ralsina: sure
<mandel> alecu, mumble whenever you are free :)
<alecu> ralsina: I'm starting a mumble with mandel.
<ralsina> alecu: then let's do it after the weekly call
<alecu> ralsina: great
<mandel> alecu, can you hear me?
<mandel> alecu, are you speaking?
<alecu> mandel: I can't hear you at all.
<mandel> alecu, por que se llaman los supositorios asi?
<mandel> alecu, lets me restart the bloody app
<alecu> mandel: I was speaking, all the time.
<alecu> mandel: supongo que... no se!
<mandel> alecu, por que supon que te gustan :P
<alecu> mandel: jojojo
<mandel> alecu, jeje
<alecu> mandel: let's switch to here, mumble is sucky for me today.
<mandel> alecu, yes, please!
<mandel> alecu, that is what I said over mumble, I don't know if you got it..
<mandel> @ping
<mandel> alecu, might be my internet connection :(
<mandel> oh, no hal here..
<alecu> mandel: @pong
<alecu> mandel: I'm trying to see if my router knows about something that might be eating my upstream bw
<alecu> mandel: can we try mumble a little bit more?
<mandel> alecu, so, the summary is, lets do listdir with the normalization and do nothing for the rest of the methods, mention in the weekly meeting the issues of the unicode + normalization
<mandel> alecu, sure, lets me launch it again
<ralsina> mandel: are we running into files we don't find because they are in another normalization on disk? Really?
<alecu> mandel: now I see the lips turning red, but I can't hear a thing.
<mandel> alecu, just said things
<alecu> ralsina: osx automatically does some normalization.
<mandel> ralsina, we get encoding errors in the local rescan
<alecu> mandel: I'm declaring my mumble broken.
<mandel> alecu, +1
<alecu> mandel: let me try the one in the laptop.
<ralsina> alecu: so does linux, they do different ones though
<mandel> alecu, ack, I'll me in mumble
<alecu> ralsina: wha wha what?
<alecu> ralsina: where does linux the normalization?
<ralsina> alecu: let me find the references
<alecu> ralsina: I always thought linux considered the filenames as "just bytes"
<mandel> dobey, ralsina, is this ok with us: https://github.com/stig/json-framework/blob/master/LICENSE.md
<ralsina> alecu: "the preferred way of encoding text in Unicode under Linux should be Normalization Form C"
<ralsina> alecu: from http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/unicode.html
<ralsina> mandel: looks good to me
<mandel> ralsina, oh.. I removed the lib to use one from apple but it is not supported in 10.6 and we want to support 10.6 right?
<ralsina> alecu: hrm wrong doc, I have not seen this in a long time
<mandel> alecu, cannot hear you
<ralsina> mandel: yes we do
<ralsina> mandel: check your volume
<ralsina> mandel: and your plug :-)
<mandel> ralsina, everything works in my machine.. in theory
<mandel> ralsina, can you jump in mumble? to test it mainly
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<ralsina> alecu, mandel: here's Ned Batchelder on normalizaion of fnames, he knws best, usually ;-) http://nedbatchelder.com/blog/201106/filenames_with_accents.html
<ralsina> I hear you both
<gatox> ahhhhh..... refactor from hell!!
 * gatox feels better now
<briancurtin> ralsina: 3.0.2 released and will be picked up by autoupdater...waiting on them to update the http://one.ubuntu.com/windows/release page to 3.0.2 (still shows 3.0.1)
<ralsina> briancurtin: remind them just in case, they usually forget that one
<briancurtin> yeah i sent it on the ticket as a last step before we're done
<ralsina> mandel, alecu:
<ralsina> -rw-rw-r-- 1 ralsina ralsina        0 Jun 21 11:36 lé.txt
<ralsina> -rw-rw-r-- 1 ralsina ralsina        0 Jun 21 11:35 lé.txt
<gatox> yes! refactoring complete
<joshuahoover> dobey: see comment 5 for bug #997326 about the valicert on ubuntu for turkish users ... MassiveTR confirmed that fixed the problem for him...i'm not sure why
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 997326 in Ubuntu One Client "Users in Turkey can't connect due to invalid Valicert certificate" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997326
<dobey> joshuahoover: awesome. :(
<briancurtin> looks like mmcc is having problems, might not be in mumble
<joshuahoover> dobey: uhhh...yeah
<gatox> dobey, mumble
<ralsina> thisfred: mumble
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, briancurtin: delete is not supported on os x https://bitbucket.org/kang/python-keyring-lib/src/59a11c6cb548/keyring/backends/osx_keychain.py and only supported on win 7 on windows https://bitbucket.org/kang/python-keyring-lib/src/59a11c6cb548/keyring/backend.py#cl-786
 * mandel hates pykeyring
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch now. bbiab
<gatox> mandel, alecu review please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin2-fsevents/+merge/111427
<dotty> Hi everyone. Not done any development with Ubuntu One before and don't have much experience with it at all. First, am I right that you can store contacts on Ubuntu One? And secondly, if so, is it possible to grab these out via an API?
 * gatox lunch!
<dotty> I am building an application for Ubuntu and would like to connect to Ubuntu One, pull down the contacts and then find if any of those email addresses are also using my application (so people can connect, a la Facebook, etc).
<ralsina> dotty: maybe beuno can explain that
<dotty> Thanks ralsina
<mandel> ralsina, alecu I'm eod a little earlier today to try and fix the bloody internet connection..
<mandel> this thing is driving me crazy..
<scarleo> Hi, is there still a problem with U1 and Picasa upload?
<ralsina> mandel: it's the blood. It's not a good conducting material.
<ralsina> mandel: try copper wire instead.
<mandel> ralsina, meh, que chiste mas malo!
<ralsina> scarleo: doesn't ring any bells, what problem are you experiencing?
<ralsina> mandel: they are bad, but they are mine!
<mandel> ralsina, hahahaahha see, that one was better :)
<scarleo> ralsina,  when u1 is installed gallery wont show any albums when trying to upload to picasa
<scarleo> so it fails
<ralsina> scarleo: what gallery? Sorry, I may be missing some context
<scarleo> ralsina, photo gallery on Android phone, it has an upload feature to upload to Picasa
<ralsina> scarleo: ok, got it now :-)
<ralsina> scarleo: karni may be able to help you
<scarleo> I discussed this with someone on here and did some testing but it was a few months ago
<ralsina> scarleo: remember the name?
<scarleo> ralsina, sorry, no
<ralsina> scarleo: it was probably karni or rye, let's hope one of them can give you a hand
 * karni reads
<scarleo> ralsina, think it was maybe rye
<karni> scarleo: not fixed yet https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-files/+bug/952907
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 952907 in Ubuntu One Android Files "Ubuntu One Files hijacks Picasa share option in ICS" [High,Confirmed]
<rye> karni: uh
<scarleo> but now the upload feature seems broken even after uninstalling u1, I'm 100% sure it worked before
<scarleo> I'm on a Galaxy SIII now
<karni> I'm on GN, and it never worked for me. I was not able to triage the problem yet :(
<karni> I have no clue how can it influence Picasa. Must be the account manager, _somehow_.
<gatox_lunch> need to reboot
<karni> I can't understand how one account would influence another.
<rye> karni: maybe u1 creates something that later confuses picasa/media scanner?
<scarleo> Yes it's very strange. On my last phone, whenever trying to upload to Picasa U1 would pop up and ask for password
<karni> rye: I see my Picasa albums. The problem is with Picasa upload activity, which does not list Picasa albums.
<ralsina> Lunchtime for me!
<scarleo> ralsina, have a good lunch :)
<ralsina> scarleo: thanks :)
<rye> karni: hm, i feel an exception is bound to hide somewhere there
<rye> but i don't have an emulated device at the moment
<karni> too bad Picasa is not open source. I'd rather debug it then think how U1F can possibly influcence anything, even after uninstalling.
<mandel> ok, EOD for me, laters!
<scarleo> if you need something tested just tell me, I'll be here for a couple of hours
<karni> scarleo: thank you. :( http://androidforums.com/samsung-galaxy-nexus/497031-upload-photo-picasa-album-list-blank.html
<dotty> Do any of the Ubuntu One Android apps automatically upload photos?
<karni> dotty: Ubuntu One Files
<karni> if configured to do so.
<dotty> karni, sweet, thanks
<karni> dotty: You're welcome
<dotty> I wish the password requirements for Ubuntu One would be relaxed a touch
<dotty> I like to judge my password security myself, not be forced :)
<karni> dotty: To what exactly?
<dotty> Just something a little more forgiving
<karni> dotty: Isn't it now 6 chars minimum, and 1 digit?
 * karni is not sure
<dotty> Nope.. "Password must be at least 8 characters long, and must contain at least one number and an upper case letter."
<karni> oh. dotty, we're working on relaxing it.
<dotty> Oh good :)
<dotty> Sounds weird but.. that's a big reason I haven't used U1 much
<dotty> Oh man..
<dotty> U1 has been logging photos all along, photos I had since lost :o
<dotty> :D
<scarleo> You are definitely not alone: https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=23439 A lot of apps semm to break Gallery->Picasa upload
<scarleo> so probably Gallery is the broken one
<dotty> Hm.. Is there any way to get U1 to download all the photos it has stored at once, rather than clicking on them one by one?
<scarleo> karni, just removed my Dropbox account and my Gallery->Picasa upload is back
<karni> scarleo: :O ?!?
<karni> scarleo: Also, I'm reading up at http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/mobile/E2tNkWGsALY/SbS5wxUDDfI
<scarleo> yep
<karni> scarleo: It seems it's an AccountManager bug rather than U1F. That U1F is launched must be a coincidence.
<karni> scarleo: Removed my second gmail account, still not working. Will remove Dropbox account now.
<scarleo> karni, probbably it's because the email is the same then, so maybe I'm trying to log into u1 with another account
<karni> er.. justhad U1F pop when opening picasa share. kewl.
<karni> still no list
<karni> scarleo: o_O removed my 2nd gmail account, Dropbox account, Ubuntu One account, Picasa is working :O
<karni> scarleo: This is hugeee man, I couldn't sleep well because of that bug!
<scarleo> hehe, yeah it's scary
 * karni adds db account back
<scarleo> karni, I tried logging in to u1 with another account so I don't have the same email, upload to picasa works fine :)
<karni> scarleo: WOOOT!?! This is fantastic news
<karni> scarleo: Er.. hehehe... I installed Dropbox, and Picasa is gone from the share menu.
<karni> oh, sorry. it's because it's available in the quick share to the side d'oh
<scarleo> so somehow the accounts are mixed up due to same email
<karni> And there we go! It's broken again!
<karni> scarleo: You are my hero :)
<scarleo> :)
<scarleo> another good reason to use gmail aliases for different accounts ;)
<karni> scarleo: Wow, this is awesome. Thank you! I'm thinking of a possible workaround for folks that want to use their gmail account *and* U1 with same e-mail.
<karni> scarleo: exactly
<karni> The thing is, foo@gmail.com and foo+u1@gmail.com is different for Ubuntu One
 * karni checkes the preferred e-mail setting
<karni> scarleo: Workaround for users: Visit https://login.ubuntu.com/ , Click "Manage email addresses", Add gmail alias (such as youremail+u1@gmail.com), Verify the e-mail, use it to sign in to U1 \o/
<karni> scarleo: You made my day, I'm serious :) Thank you so much.
<karni> I'll update the bug report.
<scarleo> Well, thank you for an awesome product :)
<karni> scarleo: I am sooo happy it's not some uber weird bug that U1 account was causing :)
<scarleo> hehe, me too
<karni> qengho: Awesome news. scarleo here has helped fixing the Picasa hijack bug. Turns out Picasa has clearly a bug, which is causing more than one account in AccountManager with same e-mail address to conflict (be it Dropbox or U1), and it is sufficient to have one of them installed and configured to have Share with Picasa utterly broken (no album listing, no way to upload to Picasa).
<karni> qengho: I already have a workaround (described above) and will udpate the bug report.
<qengho> Whoa.
<karni> "fixing" - there's nothing to fix, they should fix Picasa :P
<karni> hehe
<dobey> clearly google doesn't want you using anything other than picasa ;)
<karni> hahah!
<karni> scarleo: What's your name? I'd like to thank you in the bug report. Should I use your nickname instead?
<scarleo> I have a launchpad account: Oscar Tiderman
<karni> scarleo: Thanks Oscar :)
<scarleo> karni, Glad I could help :)
<karni> scarleo: Please, I want more users like you :D haha
<scarleo> haha
<karni> (My my reactions here you can really see how badly I felt about this bug. I am so happy haha :) )
<scarleo> karni, Yes I can see that, makes me happy too :D
<karni> :))
<briancurtin> i forgot to mention this, and i just deleted a ton of emails, but if anyone needs reviews today - let me know, it's my day
<karni> Bug #952907 is now Invalid! \o/
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 952907 in Ubuntu One Android Files "Ubuntu One Files hijacks Picasa share option in ICS" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/952907
<karni> joshuahoover: rye: scarleo: Left a comment (#11) and updated the bug report ↑
<rye> karni: seriously? Now that's... uhm...
<karni> rye: f'ed up :D
<karni> I am so happy.
<karni> No Critical bugs in U1F now \o/
<rye> karni: well, picasa upload interface on 2.2 was also not the smartest application (especially with 100500 albums from G+)... but this is way more interesting.
<karni> rye: hahah
<karni> rye: And it was probably picking first account with the default gmail address, which resulted in U1F popping up. d'oh!
<rye> karni: aha, that makes sense now
<ralsina> briancurtin: saw https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-windows-installer/installer-fixes/+merge/111449
<ralsina> briancurtin: can I assume this means it now works both for updates and fresh installs?
<briancurtin> ralsina: oh whoops...that is not correct
<briancurtin> i don't know how i pushed that branch
<ralsina> briancurtin: thought so :-)
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> has anyone run the tests for dirspec on osx?
<gatox> alecu, ping..... branch updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin-fsevents-1/+merge/110382
<gatox> alecu, so, you can review that one, and the windows refactoring too at: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin2-fsevents/+merge/111427
<dobey> gatox: can you pull lp:dirspec on osx and run the tests real quick?
<gatox> dobey, yes
<gatox> dobey, success
<dobey> great, thanks :)
<mmcc> No home Internet still- ircing from my phone. Not a good day
<gatox> mandel, ping.... you still around?
<dobey> mmcc :(
<gatox> ralsina, ping...... 1-1?? if you have time..... if not, no problem
<dobey> oh snap
<dobey> i am idiot
<ralsina> dobey: checking your use-dirspec branch... what happened to native_path?
<dobey>     warnings.warn('native_path will be removed soon', DeprecationWarning)
<dobey> so i removed the usage
<ralsina> dobey: ok then
<mmcc> Well I might have networking back later this evening if they can figure it out. Meantime I'm buying a laptop
<mmcc> Anyone here want to discuss moving uniqueapp up a couple of module levels to avoid some unnecessary import order constraints? For background see my great American novel in bug 1015825 and the attached branch
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1015825 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "UI does not update after credentials RPC on darwin" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1015825
<mmcc> I'm also curious why the code that worked on windows doesn't work on Darwin. Is there less of a difference between QApplication and QCoreApplication on windows?
<ralsina> mmcc: no, no problem moving it
<ralsina> mmcc: it's only used in two places. OTOH, move it where? ;-)
<mmcc> In the branch I moved it up to ubuntuone.controlpanel.uniqueapp.
<ralsina> mmcc: we are supposed to keep the Qt-specific stuff segregated
<ralsina> mmcc: why is importing it first causing that much trouble? Because of imports on the containing __init__.py files?
<mmcc> The important thing is getting if out from under controlpanel.gui
<mmcc> Yes it's the init files
<mmcc> Argh typing on an iPhone!!
<mmcc> Is slow
<ralsina> mmcc: understood. Don'tyou have tethering? ;-)
<ralsina> mmcc: or I can call you on the phone
<mmcc> Hmmm tethering. No?
<mmcc> I'm ok typing here, I just like to complain :)
<ralsina> mmcc: the ideal solution would be for NO import to trigger a reactor installation
<ralsina> mmcc: since we have been bitten in the past by this
<dobey> ideal would be to not have to use qt4reactor. but alas
<ralsina> dobey: yes, ideal, versus IDEAL ;-)
<mmcc> Hmmm. There were a few places that triggered it. I went through two trying to see if I could avoid it without moving the uniqueapp init out of main()
<mmcc> And there were at least three
<mmcc> Whack a mole
<dobey> ralsina: i'm just thinking of the children. :)
<ralsina> mmcc: we killed a few of those a few months ago, but the little undergrounders breed :-)
<ralsina> dobey: we'll get rid of it someday, when we don't use twisted for IPC on windows anymore.Maybe. Eventually.
<dobey> yeah. and now also on osx
<ralsina> dobey: at least we are not adding *new* code for IPC that requires twisted ;-)
<mmcc> Is there a qt ipc solution we could use? Since we use qtnetwork for proxy stuff, qt is in every process we start on macos (iirc)
<ralsina> mmcc: there is one, but it's unusable for us because we don't use Qt in our lower level layer
<ralsina> mmcc: ubuntu-sso-client is qt-free for example
<ralsina> mmcc: and so is syncdaemon
<mmcc> It is? Qtnetwork is in sso/Utils/webclient , for win & osx
<mmcc> Line 64 of initpy
<ralsina> mmcc: right, forgot about that
<mmcc> Hmm , looking at that file, is-qt4reactor-installed isn't really testing the reactor: :)
<mmcc> It's testing if a qt app obj exists
<mmcc> Qt4Reactor  implies qapp exists but not the converse
<dobey> i don't think there is a way to tell if a particular type of reactor is installed, is there?
<ralsina> dobey: repr(twisted.reactor).contains("qt") ?
<mmcc> Yeah I dunno.
<ralsina> mmcc: looks like Qt doesn't have a portable IPC mechanism
<ralsina> mmcc: http://doc-snapshot.qt-project.org/4.8/ipc.html
<dobey> ralsina: i think doing a repr on twisted.internet.reactor will just tell you it's the module object for twisted.internet.reactor
<ralsina> dobey: hmmm doesn't that get you the installed reactor object?
<dobey> ralsina: i don't see how/why it would, no
<ralsina> What we really would need is QCOP but it's only available on embedded platforms :-(
<dobey> oh, i guess it does
<dobey> probably because twisted is doing some pretty nasty stuff with python
<ralsina> dobey: yeah it does :-)
<mmcc> Qtnetwork with qlocalsocket would work, no?
<mmcc> Or the qsharedmemory?
<mmcc> Which is definitely overkill
<ralsina> mmcc: and then we need to do a protocol on top of it
<dobey> mmcc: we'd have to implement a protocol to send over qlocalsocket i guess; rather than just using one already
<dobey> mmcc_: we'd have to implement a protocol to send over qlocalsocket i guess; rather than just using one already
<ralsina> exactly
<mmcc_> Is there no higher level qt API that we can just instruct to use qlocalsocket?
<ralsina> so, there *are* protocols we could use, like XMLRPC or JSON-RPC but again, massive headache
<mmcc_> Seems like there should be
<ralsina> mmcc: looks like it's a hole in Qt's API offerings
<ralsina> plus, we need it to be async IPC
<mmcc_> Hmmmm
<ralsina> we could use something like zeromq but... life is short?
<mmcc_> Exactly. I was going to say basically that. Trading known bugs for new ones
<ralsina> mmcc: so, it's probably "cheaper" to kill a few moles this cycle
<mmcc> Hm, What about python's multiprocessing?
<ralsina> mmcc: multiprocessing is sort of evil
<mmcc> I've used it for toy stuff
<ralsina> mmcc: it's fork without exec, which means it's easy to get into unsolvable problems
<mmcc> Ah that's what I was wondering
 * ralsina loves multiprocessing, when used with lots of care
<ralsina> mmcc: but then you do something like log to a file opened before forking, and *both* processes crash
<mmcc> Well but do you need to use the process parts?
<mmcc> Cant you just use Connection objects between processes you created some other way
<mmcc> I'm just looking for a layer on top of sockets
<ralsina> No idea, really
<ralsina> mmcc: http://rpyc.sourceforge.net/
<mmcc> Well, probably best to keep up the mole hunt as you said...
<mmcc> Looking.
<mmcc> Interesting
<mmcc> So, twisted is only used for the non-dbus ipc and the tests?
<ralsina> mmcc: and deferreds all over the place but those are replaceable
<mmcc> Ah right.
<ralsina> mmcc: there are some other minor things (there is a process launcher in SSO I think?)
<mmcc> Yes that rings a bell
<dobey> whee
<mmcc> So back to my fix, since it uses qt, it should not be in the top level package?
<ralsina> mmcc: right
<briancurtin> putting sso through 2to3 produces a 2300 line diff, but it's mostly really simple stuff
<ralsina> mmcc: and you get to be the latest to try to fix the "importing things installs reactors" bug
<briancurtin> and with that, i'm heading to the coffee shop, brb
<ralsina> briancurtin: just 2300? I am strangely optimistic about that!
<briancurtin> ralsina: i'm putting together a wiki page right now with a separation of the dependencies of what's ported, what's not, some twisted stuff, and try to start figuring out estimates
<mmcc> Ok, I will see if I can shake out the reactor installation bug and avoid moving uniqueapp
<ralsina> briancurtin, mmcc: cool * 2
 * ralsina feels so managerial. Manageriastic. Managistral.
<mmcc> Btw, pretty sure we don't even need uniqueapp on Darwin anyway
<ralsina> mmcc: we didn't really need it in Ubuntu at first either
<mmcc> Once packaged, it's hard to get multiple instances started
<mmcc> Ar first?
<mmcc> At
<ralsina> mmcc: you can't launch it twice from the launcher
<mmcc> That's good.
<ralsina> mmcc: but it turns out there were places that launch it more than once :-/
<mmcc> What pkaces? Would that happen on Darwin too
<ralsina> mmcc: there is a menu where you get a mention if you get a share from another user
<ralsina> mmcc: also there is a settings app that has an icon
<ralsina> Both are unlikely to happen on mac
<mmcc> Ah. I see
<ralsina> mmcc: you can just stub it to be a do-nothing class inheriting QApplication
<mmcc> Yes, doesn't totally solve this problem tho
<gatox> eod for me! bye people
<dobey> i love tiemout errors on launchpad :-/
<dobey> oh wow
<dobey> the death to alpha freezes thread totally exploded today
<ralsina> dobey: indeed
<ralsina> dobey: people are being accused of being "pointed" and "expressive" or something.
<ralsina> Damn, my son just burned his buttcheecks by standing next to the heater
<ralsina> he looks like a baboon
<briancurtin> aww
<mmcc> Ow!
<ralsina> nothing serious, it's fading out already :-)
<ralsina> that should teach him a lesson. I am now making him listen to The Police's classic "don't stand so close to me"
<joshuahoover> ralsina: i may cry if this is really happening w/ 3.0.2...from a support request (3.0.2 windows user): When I connect from windows to Ubuntu one, when I login returns me an error like this: Unknown encoding: ascii.
<ralsina> joshuahoover: sigh
<ralsina> joshuahoover: also wtf, that is not a real error :-/
<joshuahoover> ralsina: well, it's a user who used google translate to send us the message in english so...you never know
<ralsina> joshuahoover: grmbl
<ralsina> joshuahoover, are there screenshots?
<ralsina> the only reference I can find to that error is in lxml, which we don't use
<joshuahoover> ralsina: no, i'll ask...that and logs...but just wanted to give you a heads up or see if that made any sense to you, because it doesn't to me
<ralsina> joshuahoover: no, it's a new thing
<joshuahoover> ralsina: k, i'm asking for a screenshot and logs...i wasn't sure if this was the return of some strange unicode bug
<ralsina> joshuahoover: we must have an infinite number of those, apparently.
<briancurtin> :(
<rye> joshuahoover: trying to merge my errorneous account now - matiasb's branch went through
<joshuahoover> rye: cool
<dobey> wow. inappropriate backlog
<dobey> it's a good thing he has ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA what that song is about.
 * joshuahoover happily ignores anything he has to scroll back for that doesn't mention his own name ;)
<dobey> "Unknown encoding: zombie"
<dobey>         return path.decode(sys.getfilesystemencoding()).encode("utf-8")
<dobey> ugh
<ralsina> dobey: indeed.
<ralsina> And EOD for me
<ralsina> See you all tomorrow!
<briancurtin> see ya
<dobey> oh i gotta go too
<dobey> have a good evening!
#ubuntuone 2012-06-22
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, people! :-D
<selinuxium> Hi guys, I appear to be having issues with the U1 on one of my PCs. I disconnected via the website and logged it back on via the application. I am getting File Sync Disconnected after I have logged in through the app.
<selinuxium> Is there anyway of deleting the local cache and starting afresh ?
<scarleo> selinuxium, You could try u1sdtool -q and then u1sdtool --start, usually solves my sync problems
<selinuxium> scarleo cheers. I believe the U1 site is having issues anyway atm but I will give it a go  :)
<Madkiss> hi there.
<Madkiss> When can I expect Ubuntu One to be back online? I didn'T see a downtime announcement ... :)
<Madkiss> ah, the status.
<Madkiss> hm, i think the hour is over.
<Madkiss> Something has gone wrong
<Madkiss> hmkay.
<selinuxium> Like not updating the status page... :/
<Madkiss> well, now it says "xSomething has gone wrong"
<Madkiss> I think SaaS doesn't work. -sigh-
<mandel> selinuxium, Madkiss, do you guys one meet to get you some more info?
<mandel> there should be someone from the servers I can find
<selinuxium> mandel, It is ok. Just the site isn't giving me a fault. just We're performing hardware upgrades Friday, June 22, 2012 at 9 GMT/5 EDT with service being out up to an hour.
<Madkiss> uckage.
<Madkiss> err. suckage.
<mandel> selinuxium, Madkiss, so from the server guys: 'we're seeing some oopses, particularly on web, investigating
<mandel> <gnuoy> mandel, investigating at the moment'
<mandel> so, we shall wait, these upgrading things are always a PITA
<Madkiss> I wonder what crackport had the idea of doing it at 9am GMT
<rye> i am also here
<Madkiss> I mean, seriously, that's when 100% of europeans are working.
<rye> api slaves seem to be up
<rye> interesting, edge is up
<rye> mandel: reason is found, and sidnei is working on that
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> Madkiss, well, the issue is that you have to choose to be inconvenient to a time zone, right? a US citizen would say the same if we did it in their morning
<mandel> Madkiss, I'm sure that the people that planned the work did it so it would be the best for the general population
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<mandel> gatox, I have fixed local rescan :)
<gatox> mandel, great!!
<gatox> mandel, i'm still trying to fix the tests for darwin after the refactor :(
<gatox> mandel, but i have already 2 branches for review... if you are bored :P
<mandel> gatox, I did approve one already AFAIK
 * gatox checking....
<mandel> gatox, let me tests my fixes (that is, we start syncing again) and I'll take a look
<gatox> ohhhh the first one is merged!
<mandel> gatox, yes, I'm merging trunk with mine atm.. major pain in the ass :)
<Madkiss> mandel: Err. three hours earlier would have been been 9PM PDT, 10PM CDT, 11PM EDT and 8AM CEST, so *way* more convenient for europeans and slightly less convenient for Americans.
<rye> Madkiss: the timing is not only for the end user, but for high coverage in case of failure and since it is friday - more time to get things stabilized for weekend
<Madkiss> okay.
<Madkiss> Any ETA For it?
<mandel> Madkiss, but I'm pretty sure he is not a crackpot, about 100% sure about that
<rye> Madkiss: api slaves are working (which are the synchronization ones for the client). The web UI outage on main servers is being fixed as we speek. There is an edge service also - https://edge.one.ubuntu.com which may be used to get access if main web site does not work, that's where the code gets staged for pre-production before hitting the main server
<Madkiss> rye: great, thanks :)
<rye> Madkiss: the control panel will not show quota and account info properly. Is edge working for you now?
<Madkiss> yes
<rye> Madkiss: ok, one.ubuntu.com is up and running now
<rye> Everybody, sorry for extended outage and inconvenience this has caused you
<Madkiss> yeah, no worries, there's enough time left to do this
<Madkiss> (what i need to do)
<mandel> rye, where is the metadata stored, I forgot
<mandel> rye, is it in ~/.cache or ~/.local?
<rye> mandel: ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/
<mandel> thx
<mandel> sweet! darwin is back to work with no encoding issues :)
<gatox> it seems i'm back :P
<mandel> gatox, go away! ;)
<mandel> gatox, so, how do you feel about doing a unicode review? :)
<gatox> mandel, it would be nice to start the weekend right now..... but i can't jeje
<gatox> mandel, better than having to fix it... so shut
<rye> aquarius: is u1.to sources anywhere reachable?
<rye> are
<mandel> gatox, super easy: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/better-encoding/+merge/111580
<aquarius> rye, lp:youoneteeoh
<rye> aquarius: no freaking way!
<aquarius> yep :)
<mandel> gatox, on mac os x naïve is represented as nai"ve, does it make sense?
<aquarius> you can't name projects u1* without approval ;)
<gatox> mandel, noop.... it should "encode it weird" rather than really changing the string..... or that is the encoding?
<mandel> gatox, cry => http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9757843/unicode-encoding-for-filesystem-in-mac-os-x-not-correct-in-python
<gatox> fuuuuuuuuuu
<rye> aquarius: hm, do you mind if i insert a renderer of tomboy XML to pretty-pretty HTML? Markdown - why is it there?
<aquarius> rye, not at all. All patches to u1to are welcome
<aquarius> markdown is there with the idea that you can edit notes in markdown
<aquarius> editing notes in HTML and then trying to translate that HTML back to tomboy XML is a doomed, doomed idea
<gatox> mandel, unicodedata.normalize('NFC', unicode(path, 'utf-8')).encode('utf-8')........... <sarcasm>yes, that was totally obvius, didn't you know that?</sarcasm>
<aquarius> however, I never finished the markdown editor. :)
<gatox> ejeje
<mandel> gatox, yeah, is just crazy but we only have to deal with the pats going out, when you try to write the os does the right thing for you, just to make it simpler..
<rye> gatox: how could you normalize a unicodedata to near field communication!
<gatox> :P
<gatox> mandel, +1
<mandel> gatox, awesome, that means we are back on track since the fix is more or less ok although we will have issues when we move to python 3, but we do know about it :)
<mandel> gatox, did you see the tests? do they make sense?
<mandel> gatox, i had to change the make_link ones but nothing else
<gatox> mandel, they seem valid to me
<mandel> gatox, mya I have a review for: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/fsevent-is-directory
<mandel> gatox, I'm so close to merge everything in that project :)
<gatox> mandel, reviewing...
<mandel> gatox, and I also have good news, we support : in finder they show as / but they work :)
<gatox> jaaj
<gatox> mandel, +1
<mandel> gatox, superb!
<mandel> gatox, it is starting to look like we might have something for the mac owners in the team :)
<mandel> gatox, so quick catch up, I have to patch keyring to provide remove on mac os x and try to land the changes in trunk
<mandel> gatox, merge your code and the fsevents daemon + packaging from mmcc (with the control panel issue)
<gatox> mandel, ok..... i'm trying to fix the tests here..... once i have this.... all the branches will be ready to propose
<thisfred> http://pypi.python.org/pypi/pytest-pep8 A configurable pep8 checker. May be worth checking out.
<alecu> hello, all!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<mandel> alecu, morning! can you take a look at: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/better-encoding/+merge/111580
<mandel> alecu, tests update to use the testfile to be naïve which is translated to nai"ve on mac
<mandel> alecu, running sd with that atm for local rescan etc.. also added the nomalization in the u1-client side for the paths from the daemon
<alecu> mandel: looking
<mandel> ok, lunch time
<mandel> gatox, I'll do the second review once I've fixed the merge issues with the one that already landed on trunk, is that ok?
<gatox> mandel, ok.... i've some comments from alecu to fix there..... but i want to finish with this tests first..... they are killing me!
<mandel> ack
 * mandel lunch
<alecu> mandel: I've got more ideas on the normalization issue. Please, let's discuss them when you return.
<dobey> is there no way to avoid using u'' or unicode() on python2?
<gatox> dobey, using import from future to get the new strings (which are unicode)?
<alecu> dobey: yes: "naïve".decode("utf-8")
<alecu> dobey: (as long as you know the right encoding of your source)
<dobey> alecu: so i guess this should be path.decode('utf-8') instead:
<dobey> + return unicodedata.normalize('NFC', unicode(path, 'utf-8')).encode('utf-8')
<ralsina> dobey: yes, you want unicode literals from future
<alecu> dobey: no, it's the same.
<dobey> alecu: what do you mean, the same?
<dobey> unicode() doesn't exist in python 3
<alecu> path.decode('utf-8') is the same as unicode(path, 'utf-8')
<dobey> yes, so path.decode() should be used instead, to make our lives easier when we have to make this work on py3 :)
<alecu> dobey: if we are certain that path is bytes, then yes.
<dobey> or we can just port everything to !python
<alecu> dobey: and inside syncdaemon when running on python 3 all paths will be bytes initially, so yes.
<dobey> and save ourselves from unicode hell
<dobey> :)
<alecu> dobey: there's no escaping unicode hell.
<dobey> as long as there is an infinite supply of kit-kats
<ralsina> sorry, the kit-kats are only available in the future
<ralsina> dobey: pretty please re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/u1db/cmake/+merge/111076 ?
<alecu> dobey: I'm finishing the review of mandel's branch. Should I add the comment about .decode ?
<dobey> alecu: i just added the comment; but didn't vote
<alecu> ack
<alecu> we are going to have to fix oh so many tests for python3. This is not funny:
<alecu> >>> str(b"naïve", "utf-8")
<alecu>   File "<stdin>", line 1
<alecu> SyntaxError: bytes can only contain ASCII literal characters.
<alecu> there's no escaping
<dobey> yep
<dobey> i have nearly got dirspec ported to python3
<dobey> and it is hello
<dobey> err, hell
<alecu> "hello" is a hell made of jello
<dobey> yes
<dobey> ralsina: yes it's on my list
<ralsina> dobey: ack, thanks
<ralsina> well, better to learn the tricks now than later
<dobey> gatox: can i get some reviews from you?
<gatox> dobey, yes.....s hut
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/use-dirspec/+merge/111481
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/u1sync/use-dirspec/+merge/111480
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/use-dirspec/+merge/111484
<gatox> alecu, ping
<gatox> alecu, so i can finish with this, i have the branches with the refactoring working....... i want to fix the second one, with your comments..... review dobey's and propose the rest.... BUT I HAVE A QUESTION
<gatox> wel.. i can add the answer to the MP..... never mind
<alecu> gatox: ask, ask!
<gatox> alecu, here you say: The implementation in add_watches_to_udf_ancestors is *very* specific to windows, so it needs to be moved to windows.py
<gatox> alecu, but actually.... in windows a value is being assigned there..... and in mac i use it as None.... so i can share more common code
<gatox> alecu, juazzzzzzz
<gatox> i paste the wrong comment
<gatox> alecu, this one: FILESYSTEM_MONITOR_MASK gets broken in this branch because filesystem_monitor_mask seems to always be None.
<gatox> alecu, with my same answer
<alecu> gatox: ????
<alecu> gatox: I don't understand what's wrong with my comment
<gatox> alecu, actually.... in windows a value is being assigned there..... and in mac i use it as None.... so i can share more common code
<gatox> so it's not broken, and that is how i'm using it
 * mandel back
<mandel> alecu, tell me
<gatox> alecu, anyway..... branch updated, and comments added to the MP
<mandel> dobey, alecu, MP updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/better-encoding/+merge/111580
<gatox> mandel, alecu i have this one for review too: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin3-fsevents/+merge/111599
<gatox> mandel, alecu and the previous 2 has been updated with alecu 's comments
<gatox> now.... to review dobey branches
<mandel> gatox, I see a conflict here: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin2-fsevents/+merge/111427
<mandel> gatox, is that right?
<gatox> mandel, ah... maybe with yours...... checking....
<mandel> dobey, have all the tests from ubuntu-sso xdg been moved to dirspec?
<dobey> mandel: yes of course
<mandel> dobey, sweet, approving then :)
<gatox> weird..... i see a different conflict that the one in the page
<mandel> dobey, dirspec branches already have 2 * +!
<mandel> s/!/1
<dobey> mandel: thanks, but it's not monday :)
<alecu> gatox: yet another needs fixing
<gatox> grrrr i hate conflicts: can't delete folder
<mandel> dobey, I wanted to take a rest from u1-client code hehe
<dobey> ralsina: http://askubuntu.com/questions/154202/problem-to-sync-files-between-windows-7-and-ubuntu-12-04-with-ubuntu-one
<dobey> mandel: yeah, i was taking a break from packaging; and shaving an overly hairy yak
<ralsina> dobey: looking
<mandel> dobey, I hate the fact that we have that many international users..
<mandel> gatox, is there a conflict then?
<gatox> mandel, Conflict: can't delete ubuntuone/platform/xdg_base_directory because it is not empty.  Not deleting.
<gatox> mandel, but the page says something else
<ralsina> dobey: answered
<dobey> gatox: do you have .pyc files in there?
<dobey> gatox: bzr doesn't automatically delete files it doesn't control
<mandel> ralsina, dobey, I wonder if there is a way for the people in ask ubuntu to set our usernames as u1 developers so that our answers are taking more seriously
<dobey> gatox: so if you merge a dir deletion into a branch that has extra files in there, you get that "conflict"
<dobey> mandel: there isn't
<ralsina> mandel: start the answer with "hello, I am manuel, I work in the Ubuntu One team."
<gatox> dobey, thxxxxx.... i wasn't thinking about .pyc
<mandel> ralsina, meh, that looks like I want to date the guy.. hehe
<dobey> mandel: you answer questions and get reputation points :)
<dobey> mandel: tell him how you like taking walks on the beach
<ralsina> mandel: you can do a troy mcclure "you may know me form answers like..."
<mandel> lol
<dobey> heh
<dobey> Dodge, Dip, Duck, Dive, and Dodge.
<gatox> mandel, conflict resolved
<mandel> gatox, I think you can do the following 'from blah import (common, windows as filesystem_notifications)
<mandel> gatox, line 8 of the diff
<gatox> mandel, ohhhhh right
<mandel> gatox, line 112 import windowspath as os_path, same for is_valid_syncdaemon_path and for is_valid_os_path unless is due to a flakes issue..
<gatox> mandel, flake
<gatox> mandel, you can't see it there
<mandel> puto flake..
<gatox> mandel, but you will see it in the darwin branch
<gatox> mandel, alecu ok, the branch has been updated with your comments
<mandel> gatox, alecu, I don't know about you, but I'd feel better if we raised not implemented errors in those methods in the super class that most be implemented by the children, what do you think?
<mandel> I'd like to have a way to know we forgot that is very obvious
<gatox> mandel, i thought about it.... but wasn't sure to do it.... if you think is best +1 from me
<mandel> gatox, I prefer to fail in a very noticeable manner
<dobey> doh
<gatox> dobey, little help, i having this problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1054316/   running the tests for: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/use-dirspec/+merge/111481 ....... i have u1-client up to date in my dir, and i've done an upgrade
<gatox> mandel, ok..... doing that
<mandel> gatox, also, I would set the event codes in the windows module and not how you are doing in line 114, just to keep everything in the platform module, does it make sense?
<gatox> mandel, mmmmm but i need to access them from common..... and windows is importing common.... if i do common to import windows too.... problem
<alecu> gatox: right: we usually do the imports the other way:
<alecu> __init__.py import windows.py that imports common.py
<mandel> gatox, I think alecu ways makes more sense..
<alecu> __init__.py => windows.py => common.py
<dobey> gatox: you don't have u1-client trunk in the PYTHONPATH i guess
<gatox> dobey, i'll try
<gatox> alecu, but..... in that way..... i also can't put the event_codes in windows..... if i want to access them from common......
<gatox> or i am missing something?
<mandel> gatox, set them as none or a class attribute and make the child set them
<mandel> for example
<dobey> gatox: is that on osx?
<gatox> dobey, linux....
<alecu> mandel: right, a class attribute is much better.
<dobey> gatox: ah, you need client revno 1264 i think
<dobey> gatox: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade :)
<gatox> alecu, mandel class attribute is the same problem for me...... because is being access from different classes......
<dobey> and make sure you have nightlies
<gatox> and if i do from Watch:
<gatox> WatchManager.event_codes inside common
<gatox> is going to look for WatchManager inside Common
<gatox> ahhhhhhhh.... i understand now
<gatox> :P
<mandel> ein?
<mandel> je ne compre pa!
<gatox> i'm going to do that change and run the tests
<gatox> mandel, with class attribute it fails, or i need to define the COMMON_ACTIONS, etc, at the bottom.... i'll try to put it in the __init__ or something
<mandel> gatox, but if common actions is a class atribute, how come it fails?
<gatox> mandel, what?
<dobey> bah. i have to move the u1sync landing to the -trunk tarmac
<dobey> evil u1sync
<dobey> maybe i should just make it not depend on u1-client
<gatox> mandel, you mean to change COMMON_ACTIONS from a dict to a class?
<mandel> gatox, no, common actions is a dict that maps the action with the pyinotify action, therefore you and add a class attribute to the watch or watchmanager called actions map and use that one
<mandel> gatox, or something of the kind
<gatox> mandel, ahhh... i understood something else previously
<dobey> wtf. my emacs is going nuts
<mandel> dobey, :q!
<dobey> no, it's like it's not using the right font, or something weird. like i just opened an emacs window and it was really wide, rather than the size it normally is
<dobey> anywya
<dobey> mandel, briancurtin: i changed https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/u1sync/use-dirspec/+merge/111480 a bit, so u1sync uses its own log dir, instead of infesting the ubuntuone-client dir; if you could give a quick re-review
<briancurtin> dobey: will do
<mandel> dobey, sure
<mandel> dobey, god..  hate u1sync, I think we should kill it, who uses it?
<dobey> server tests
<gatox> dobey, +1 https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/use-dirspec/+merge/111481
<dobey> gatox: thanks
<gatox> dobey, should i set it to globally approve
<dobey> i just did
<gatox> dobey, you already have 2 approves here: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/u1sync/use-dirspec/+merge/111480
<gatox> dobey, and here: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/use-dirspec/+merge/111484
<dobey> yes i know
<dobey> thanks :)
<gatox> me
<alecu> me
<mandel> me (writing notes)
 * mandel is done
<alecu> dobey, ralsina, thisfred, briancurtin, mmcc: standup?
<briancurtin> me
<ralsina> me
<dobey> me
<thisfred> me
<mmcc> Me
<alecu> gatox: go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Couple of reviews. Update the branches, and almost done with the refactoring.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Propose the remaining branches, reviews.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> alecu, go
<alecu> DONE: lots of mumbles, many reviews, starting with py3k for sso
<alecu> TODO: some osx reviews, visit the doctor, more py3k
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: bug 1015672 and bug 1016459. Several reviews. Merge fsdaemo brnaches.
<mandel> TODO: fix lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/less-error-prone per reviews
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> COMMENT: need to leave a little earlier, friend ins getting married.
<mandel> briancurtin, please
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1015672 in Ubuntu One Client "File names encoding is not correctly handled on darwin" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1015672
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1016459 in Ubuntu One Client "test_set_application_name fails on darwin" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1016459
<briancurtin> DONE: 3.0.2 is complete. started gathering up info on the SSO port to python 3 along with the dependencies
<briancurtin> TODO: more gathering/organizing, looking over the diff and the projects, hopefully coming up with some estimates
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: no
<briancurtin> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: team call, dash call, 1-1s, planning, canonicaladmin, cmake tweaks, lots of minor stuff TODO: code something, get the cmake branch fixed if needed, help around, bug triaging. BLOCKED: no NEXT: dobey
<dobey> DONE: team call, bug #1016151, some python3 pokery for dirspec
<dobey> TODO: reviews, not packaging.
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1016151 in Ubuntu One Servers "Code duplication with dirspec" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1016151
<dobey> thisfred:
<thisfred> DONE: Bug #999574 Bug #999569 (sidenote: json-c is very peculiar) TODO: bug #999562 BLOCKED: no NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc> DONE: cable modem failed, working on reactor installation problems TODO: track down imports that install reactors, fix UI freeze BLOCK: none, unless my monitor dies for real this time
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 999574 in U1DB "deal with database files copied between machines and backup restoration" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999574
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 999569 in U1DB "invalid json errors. ensure its a json object" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999569
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 999562 in U1DB "retry logic on 503 " [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999562
<ralsina> Ok. Comments?
<mandel> ralsina, the one I posted in the standup :)
<ralsina> I forgot: TODO: finish setting up Q VM, and figuring out the breakage with Qt on Q
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<briancurtin> dobey: re-approved dirspec branch
<ralsina> EOM
<dobey> thanks
<mandel> dobey, same here, +1
<gatox> ohhhh.... the latest changes broke a lot of tests......  fixing tests again.....
<dobey> ugh. i might need to open up the power supply for my new computer and replace the fan in it, with one that isn't so damn loud
<briancurtin> mine is on the way out
<ralsina> dobey: I amgoing fanless with everything except my notebook, which is luckily on the quiet side
<ralsina> dobey: CPU power is overrated
<dobey> ralsina: it was hard enough finding a power supply to meet the requirements of this board/cpu, in a 1U design. trying to find one without a fan too would be impossible.
<ralsina> dobey: yes, fanless u1 is tricky
<ralsina> 1u
<ralsina> dobey: since they are meant to be stacked without any place for passive cooling
<dobey> my 1u server is really quiet though
<dobey> but it's also only got a 200w power supply, and it's a 35w core i3
<ralsina> a 200w like a pentium! :-)
<dobey> but new workstation hardware is 65w core i7, and power supply is 520w 1u supply
<ralsina> yikes
<dobey> it's a 2u case, but requires a 1u supply
<mandel> alecu, gatox, ralsina, when syncing I'm getting errno 13 on mac (permission denied)
<mandel> so, we also have an issue there, I'll look closer into the issue
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<alecu> mandel: do you have a trace?
<mandel> alecu, yes I do, also it looks like bzr had the same issue bug 187426
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 187426 in QBzr "mac os x: bzr: ERROR: [Errno 13] Permission denied" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187426
<mandel> alecu, problem is, the branch that fixes that has another 10 bug fixes.. :(
<dobey> ok. time to get lunch. bbiab
<mandel> alecu, paste.ubuntu.com/1054450
<mandel> alecu, ralsina, gatox, mmcc we are doing something wrong with the rights bug 1016614
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1016614 in Ubuntu One Client "Permission denied error on darwin" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1016614
<mmcc> Mandel ,Looking
<ralsina> mandel: looking
<ralsina> mandel: you are opening a file with only read permissions as wb
<mandel> ralsina, also all files only have r permission which is the problem
<mandel> ralsina, and all those files have been added by a previous sync
<ralsina> mandel: well, people may change their file permissions, that doesn't mean u1 should break on it. So there are 2 problems
<ralsina> mandel: 1) you are creating them with the wrong permissions
<ralsina> 2) If they have the wrong permissions, you need to reset them
<mandel> ralsina, yet this has not happened on windows or linux AFAIK
<ralsina> mandel: let me try a little experiment
<ralsina> mandel: on linux, in the same situation, it gives the same error
<ralsina> mandel: you can't open w a file with r-only permissions
<mandel> ralsina, I think the main problem right now for the port is 1, 2 is a diff story
<ralsina> yes, 2 looks like a crss-platform thing
<ralsina> So, it's maybe your umask or something like it?
<mandel> ralsina, I'm looking at it, re syncing to see if I can reproduce the error
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<briancurtin> alecu, ralsina: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuOne/Python3Port (no numbers yet, just listing what works, what we have to make work, etc)
<ralsina> briancurtin: reading...
<alecu> briancurtin: awesome!
<mandel> briancurtin, ralsina, alecu, looks like a great excuse to get mocker out :)
<alecu> briancurtin: pil should not be needed, we might replace it with straight PyQt
<briancurtin> alecu: that's what i thought i remembered reading somewhere
<ralsina> alecu, briancurtin: yes, if we get the image plugins to behave
<ralsina> OTOH, on ubuntu we don't need even that
<ralsina> and on windows we are stuck with python2
<ralsina> briancurtin: qt4reactor is only useful on windows, so we don't quite need it with python3 yet
<ralsina> alecu: or maybe we do for tests?
<mandel> ralsina, I think we are on 2 (previous write error problem) than on 1, the files I added came from a samba share so I might have copy them over with the wrong rights
<briancurtin> if it's just for windows i can slide it under the windows section
<mandel> briancurtin, yes, PIL was added as a work around py2exe not being nice with the jpeg qt pluging
<mandel> plugin*
<ralsina> mandel: you could test i the same thing happens on linux
<mmcc> Qt4reactor also on Mac. .
<ralsina> mmcc: is py2app py3-ready?
<mmcc> I believe I can fix the plugin problem
<mandel> ralsina, yes, copy the same data form the samba share, makes sense
<ralsina> mmcc: because if it's not, then we are python2 in mac too
<mmcc> ralsina: Good question.
<briancurtin> ralsina: i'll finish the port of py2exe to py3 myself if i have to. i know it's done and i know mark hammond did some work on it in the past. (this would just be on the side, i know ubuntu is #1 priority for this due to release)
<briancurtin> s/i know it's done/i know it's partially done/
<ralsina> briancurtin: good attitude :-)
<mmcc> I think it is a work in progress, but he's working on it this week
<ralsina> briancurtin: if you could fix their braindead log-stderr-where-the-binary-lives thing, it would save us some pain, too ;-)
<mmcc> So py2app should be ok for py3, as it had the maintainers attention right now
<ralsina> mmcc: awesome
<ralsina> so we may go py3 on all platorms more or less at the same time. That's good.
<mandel> ok, got to leave for a wedding.. boring...
<mandel> see you all on monday!
<mmcc> Have a good weekend mandel!
<briancurtin> mandel: have a drink or several while you're htere
<briancurtin> there
<mandel> briancurtin, I have to drive there.. I might ask the mother out hehehe
<briancurtin> :)
<gatox> mandel, your common_actions change is ruinning my life....
<gatox> i don't know why..... but everything is broken, and i can't find why yet
<gatox> lunch for me
<mmcc> Hey,do I was
<mmcc> Whoops. Just a sec
<alecu> lunch!
<mmcc> Right, so I looked at the comment in the code that uses PIL, and I think the problem with Qt image plugins on bundled windows might be related to the qt.conf reading issue I ran into. I think we should be able to make it work without PIL
<mmcc> Ok, lunchtime
<dobey> oi
 * briancurtin lunch
<dobey> ralsina: how the heck does one install stuff with cmake?
<ralsina> dobey: if it doesn't have an install target, it's that I didn't add it
<ralsina> dobey: since the goal of that branch was to get it building
<ralsina> dobey: I can either add it there or do a second branch
<dobey> hrmm. just need +30 more rep on askubuntu today
<ralsina> dobey: want me to ask something? ;-)
<dobey> you can just vote up my answers if you want :P
<ralsina> dobey: the clean problem there is not really cmake's it's the top-level makefile and setup.py's
<ralsina> dobey: so I will do another branch that removes that Makefile, and does a "manual" clean
<dobey> ralsina: but if i do "make -C src clean" it still doesn't actually clean anything
<ralsina> dobey: if you cd src; make clean it does
<dobey> not here
<ralsina> dobey: it deletes the libu1db.a and the object files here
<dobey> it removed libu1db.a and that's it
<dobey> afaict
 * gatox realize the only option is to run a diff with the branch in a working revisoin........ fuuuuuuuu damn broken tests
<ralsina> dobey: the .o files are not in the same folder, but they are deleted
<ralsina> dobey: and so is the generated .c file
<dobey> what generated c file?
<dobey> oh the sql schema
<ralsina> wait, it isn't
<ralsina> but the .o files are
<dobey> u1db_schema.c is deleted
<ralsina> yes it is, looked at the wrong moment
<dobey> and libu1db.a, but that's it
<ralsina> dobey: CMakeFiles/u1db.dir/u1db_http_sync_target.c.o
<ralsina> dobey: and similar
<dobey> and there's no way to do maintainer-clean
<ralsina> dobey: usually, cmake is run in another folder and you just delete that folder entirely :-(
<ralsina> dobey: it was a pain to do that with the top-level Makefile, but I will fix that now
<ralsina> whoa launchpad is lazy today
 * mmcc is looking through WWDC slides, hoping I don't actually have to sit through all these videos
<dobey> alecu: did you see the test failure in your pycurl-1-4 branch?
<alecu> dobey: this one, right? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/use-pycurl-1-4/+merge/110636
<dobey> yes
<alecu> dobey: I've not looked at it yet. Do you have any idea what may be the cause?
<dobey> no idea
<alecu> dobey: it does not look like something changed in the branch.
<briancurtin> dobey: how granular should i make the bug reports for the Python 3 porting? at least for right now I'm planning to tackle one type of change at a time. one bug per one type of change, or just one big py3 bug?
<dobey> alecu: indeed
<dobey> briancurtin: one bug per type of change i think. so we can track what is fixed more easily, since one branch isn't going to fix all the py3 issues
<alecu> briancurtin: I guess a few bugs would work better than a huge "py3" bug
<dobey> briancurtin: and please target the bugs to trunk and stable-4-0 series, and add the ubuntu task as well with "also affects distribution" and nominate for Quantal series for the ubuntu bug
<briancurtin> will do
<dobey> thanks
<gatox> alecu, i don't know if you saw the emails, the branches has been updated
<alecu> gatox: cool
<briancurtin> dobey: both existing py3 MPs are now associated with bugs, and i'll keep doing that as i move forward
<dobey> briancurtin: great, thanks
<briancurtin> dobey: does this look like it was done properly with all of the right buttons and knobs pushed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/1016707
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1016707 in Ubuntu "Convert dict iter* methods to their Python 3 equivalent" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> briancurtin: for the ubuntu task, you need to specify the package as well
<dobey> briancurtin: and you should set the statuses to triage/in progress as appropriate
<dobey> briancurtin: but otherwise good, yeah :)
<briancurtin> dobey: i'll get the statuses straightened out. what's the package name? (i could guess, but not being a regular ubuntu user i'll leave it up to someone knows)
<dobey> briancurtin: the source package names are the same as our projects
<briancurtin> ah
<dobey> briancurtin: so ubuntu-sso-client, dirspec, etc...
<briancurtin> easy enough
<dobey> oh
<dobey> looks like your branches conflict with my branch that removed xdg_base_directory
<dobey> so you'll also need to merge trunk in and fix the conflict
<briancurtin> i'll get it updated
<briancurtin> dobey: conflicts resolved
<gatox> ok...... eod for me..... a couple of tests more and the last branch will be ready..... but no today, brain failing :P
<gatox> have a nice weekend everyone!
<dobey> by gatox
<dobey> bye even
<ralsina> bye gatox!
<gatox> ralsina, dobey bye! see you on monday!
 * dobey haing brain problems too
<gatox> dobey, the end of the week tend to have that effect
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-windows-installer/prefer-dev-devtools/+merge/111463
<dobey> can someone else give that an approval?
<ralsina> dobey: looking
<dobey> briancurtin: ./ubuntu_sso/qt/tests/test_common.py:365:34: E502 the backslash is redundant between brackets
<dobey> briancurtin: looks like you added a \ back that i removed in my branch to satisfy pep8 :)
<briancurtin> dobey: ah, fixed and pushed
<dobey>         return path.decode(sys.getfilesystemencoding()).encode("utf-8")
<dobey> that line of code is currently the bane of my life
<ralsina> dobey: are you trying to python-3-ize it?
<dobey> ralsina: yes
<ralsina> and what's path, bytes?
<dobey> a str apparently
<ralsina> then it should work as-is
<dobey> because py3 complains it doesn't have decode()
<ralsina> if it's unicode it's very broken
<dobey> str only has encode in py3
<ralsina> dobey: then it's a str in python3, right
<dobey> bytes has decode
<dobey> right
<ralsina> then assume the decode() has already taken place
<ralsina> which of course breaks it for py2
<dobey> well it used to be a unicode i think; but i removed all the u'' and unicode() references, for py3
<dobey> so now one test is failing in py2 because of that
<ralsina> if it was unicode and we were doing a decode on it, we were Doing It Wrong
<ralsina> but have to EOW
<dobey> maybe i should just remove this method
<dobey> or deprecate it and have it return the input
<dobey>         # on windows, environment variables are mbcs bytes
<dobey>         # so we must turn them into utf-8 Syncdaemon paths
<dobey> bah
<ralsina> Have a good weekend!
<dobey> man, i just need someone to accept an answer on askubuntu
<dobey> later all
<mmcc> bye everyone, I'll be popping in over the weekend to try to catch up...
<alecu> dobey: I think this may interest you: http://python3porting.com/noconv.html#more-bytes-strings-and-unicode
<alecu> unicode_literals plus "text_type" and "binary_type" sounds like the best approach.
<alecu> or even using the "bytes" type that already exists in py2.6
<alecu> and doing "string = unicode" or "string = str" depending on the version.
<dobey> right, i'm doing unicode_literals
<dobey> i need to do something else than stare mindlessly at broken python though
<alecu> dobey: sorry about that :-)
<alecu> dobey: have a great weekend though!
<dobey> you too :)
#ubuntuone 2012-06-23
<uofm49426> need help wiyh windows install 3.02
<uofm49426> installed on a fresh xp
<uofm49426> it install but when i try to run the program nothing happens
<uofm49426> no login nothing is there a required framework or something
#ubuntuone 2012-06-24
<c_smith> Hello, I am running Ubuntu One on Ubuntu 12.04. and I was setting it up and it crashed, I reopened it and it looks like it saved all the configuration before it crashed, but I can't add any new folders. is there anything I can try to try and fix this?
<c_smith> I've only used around 20% of my storage.
 * c_smith hopes someone is here
#ubuntuone 2013-06-17
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Eat Your Vegetables Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-06-18
<trainerdad> hi there
<trainerdad> hello?
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Autistic Pride Day! :-D
<mungbean> hello, running "u1sdtool --publish <filename>" results in indicator saying "a file is no longer published"
<mungbean> (also same problem publishing from file browser menu). i can publish via one.ubuntu.com thought
<beuno> dobey, would you happen to know how to debug mungbean's problem?
<dobey> check on the web site if it's actually published after the notification. if it's not, then check the logs for errors
<dobey> and if nothing obvious, use the contact form at https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/
<mungbean> it's not publishde
<mungbean> which logs plaese dobey ?
<dobey> in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/
<dobey> syncdaemon-exceptions.log should have something if there was an error
<mungbean> 2013-06-18 16:45:05,088 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - ERROR - Error encountered while handling: AQ_CHANGE_PUBLIC_ACCESS_OK in <ubuntuone.eventlog.zg_listener.ZeitgeistListener object at 0x2718d90>
<mungbean> http://pastebin.com/v2mtTxVG
<mungbean> sending to u1 help/contact
<dobey> what version of ubuntu is this on?
<mungbean> dobey: 12.04 (not using unity DE though)
#ubuntuone 2013-06-19
<JamesTai2> Good morning all - have a happy, relaxed World Sauntering Day. :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> just wondering how long after you purchase a subscription before it is applied to your account folks ?
<czajkowski> currently over the limit as lost staff marker
<czajkowski> so purchased 20GB there a few mins ago but still not showing on my account
<alecu> czajkowski: maybe matiasb or beuno can answer that.
<alecu> not sure if they have started their workday just yet, though :-)
<matiasb> alecu, czajkowski: just starting here, no backlog; tell me :)
<alecu> matiasb:
<alecu> [08:18] <czajkowski> aloha
<alecu> [08:19] <czajkowski> just wondering how long after you purchase a subscription before it is applied to your account folks ?
<alecu> [08:19] <czajkowski> currently over the limit as lost staff marker
<alecu> [08:19] <czajkowski> so purchased 20GB there a few mins ago but still not showing on my account
<matiasb> alecu: thanks, czajkowski: it should be just a few minutes (some time could take longer too), until pay processes the authorisation (if it was purchased using a credit card), let me check
<czajkowski> matiasb: I've logged out and in again
<czajkowski> paid with paypal
<matiasb> ack
<matiasb> czajkowski: could you tell me what is your account email?
<kenvandine> Chipaca, what's the plan for porting u1 client to qt5?
<kenvandine> more specifically anything that depends on qtwebkit?
<kenvandine> so the control panel i guess
<ralsina> kenvandine: the control panel has no webkit in it
<kenvandine> ah... so what does?
<ralsina> nothing we are doing uses qtwebkit AFAIK
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^
<seb128> kenvandine, they use python-qt4 which depends on it
<kenvandine> oh
<seb128> not sure if the bindings could be split
<kenvandine> ok... so not directly :)
<kenvandine> ralsina, is there anyone working on porting to qt5?
<ralsina> kenvandine: no, we are 100% on phone stuff
<kenvandine> well, you need qt5 for phone :)
<kenvandine> are you working on a replacement then?
<ralsina> well, there's no ubuntuone client on the phone :-)
<ralsina> there will be a app that doesn't do sync
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> but i don't think the client depends on qt4
<kenvandine> just the control panel
<ralsina> yes
<ralsina> and ubuntu-sso-client
<dobey> ralsina, kenvandine: ubuntuone-client has a partial dep on qt4 (for qtnetwork, for the proxy stuff)
<dobey> the ubuntuone-client-proxy binary pkg
<dobey> if we're shipping pyqt that works on qt5 now, then it should be pretty easy to port over
<dobey> just tedious work
<ralsina> it should be very limited code changes
<dobey> yeah, it should mostly be try/except ImportError: addition in most cases
<dobey> because putting version numbers in python package names is awesome
<Chipaca> kenvandine: as roberto said, nobody
#ubuntuone 2013-06-20
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Dump the Pump Day and happy World Refugee Day! :-)
<czajkowski> JamesTait: \o/
<JamesTait> czajkowski, how goes it?
<czajkowski> good thanks
<czajkowski> bar this waking up at 4am all week
#ubuntuone 2013-06-21
<JamesTait> Good morning all, Happy Friday and Happy World Music Day! :)
<rss210> hello, someone knows if ubuntuone is banning utorrent access?
<rss210> somone in irc from ubuntuone service?
#ubuntuone 2013-06-23
<trainerdad> hello
<trainerdad> I am in need of some assistance, please.
#ubuntuone 2014-06-16
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday and happy Fresh Veggies Day! :-D
<dobey> JamesTait: fresh veggies day was last tuesday
#ubuntuone 2014-06-18
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy International Panic Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-06-19
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Juneteenth and happy Sauntering Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-06-20
<jk-> hi all. just trying to grab the downloader from https://one.ubuntu.com/shutdown/ , but the .tar.gz link just redirects to that page :/ is this a temporary outage?
<jk-> s/to that page/back to that page/.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy Dump The Pump Day! :-D
<davmor2> JamesTait: that's sound so wrong
<JamesTait> davmor2, only to your sick mind. ;)
<rye> it's been a while
<dobey> hi rye
<rye> dobey: hi, ubuntuone-client hangs with Tritcask error and http certificate failure caused by invalid utf-8 filename in /tmp
 * rye got overexcited writing that
<dobey> rye: on what ubuntu?
<rye> in fact, I am searching for a way to recover my 2fa, apparently I was able to wipe my phone while it was in my pocket and I can't find my Ubuntu paper account..
<rye> dobey: 10.04
<dobey> 10.04 is unsupported :)
<rye> also my weather applet crashed
<rye> so i will file a bug to ubuntuone
<rye> eh, good times
<dobey> heh
 * rye goes to #isd, since that's what the docs say
<rye> hm
<rye> You can reach ISD in the #isd channel on IRC, or IS in the #is channel, or phone the IS emergency helpline.
<rye> This seems to be copied directly from internal wiki - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSO/FAQs/2FA :)
<dobey> no idea
<pmjdebruijn> hey
<pmjdebruijn> http://ubuntuone.com/u1-downloader/u1-downloader.tar.gz link seems broken
<pmjdebruijn> oh
<pmjdebruijn> it's not
<pmjdebruijn> https-everywhere breaks it, because it's only available on http and not https
<pmjdebruijn> so you might want to mirror the download to https too, since https-everywhere has it's fair share of users :)
<pmjdebruijn> other than that
<pmjdebruijn> u1-downloader seems to be working well
<pmjdebruijn> thanks for that
#ubuntuone 2014-06-22
<NameGoesHere> Is anyone else having problems downloading files with the Ubuntu One downloader? When I run it, it creates the directories, but it fails to download individual files.
